# [v.3.5] Realmsian Dragonstar: The Battle of Toril PbP Game [IC] (Game Cancelled)



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

*Campaign Introduction
Toril. Faerûn. Baldur's Gate. 1374 DR, Flamerule 21.*

_An hour before dawn..._
In the Western Heartlands, the city of Baldur's Gate stands as the gateway to 'everywhere else' in the lands known as Faerûn. Standing on the northern bank of the river known as Chionthar, only twenty miles from the coastline, the Sword Coast. The Chionthar originates in the Sunset Mountains far to the east and flows through 'miles and miles of miles and miles', past the other cities of the Western Heartlands, south and west of the Reaching Woods (where it meets the River Reaching) and then south of the Fields of the Dead before flowing past Baldur's Gate and emptying into the Trackless Sea.

The sun of Amaunator has yet to rise, but the light from the world's star has turned the eastern sky a incandescent blue at the edge of the horizon. The citizens of Baldur's Gate have already started their day. There are tinkers, flower maids, local merchants, wandering traders all preparing their wares in the open-air market known as The Wide. The masterful docks of the harbor of the city are in full swing with their unusual crane-like constructs that were put in place by the clerics of Gond and the knowing mind of Elminster of Shadowdale.

Near the Duchal Palace in the western half of the city, the temple of Gond, The High House of Wonders, stands closed to the faithful. It is a strange sight to see the priests of the temple turn away their flock, but they explain that “High Artificer Thalamond Albaier is in communion with Gond in the main hall and must not be disturbed.” The crowd buzzes sensing some sort of major revelation from the clergy. What could it be about?

Elsewhere in the city, a lone man walks the streets decrying the loss of the world. *“The world is ending! The world is ending!”* He shouts. It is the mad prophet, Haspur. He believes he's touched by the heavens, but most consider him to be touched in the head. His ranting is nothing knew, but his eyes seem more fearful than usual this morning. A lone figure watches the mad prophet from the shadows and then is gone into the crowd. The guards come for Haspur, but he manages to evade them through an alley. A warrior of some renown points at Haspur as he flees the guards as he speaks to a nearby companion, “Boo says, 'that man is crazy'.”

In the Water-Queen's House, Storm-Priestess of Umberlee, Jalantha Mistmyr, faints dead away from divine aftershock. In The Lady's Hall, the temple of Tymora, acolytes find High Priest of the Lady's Favor Chanthalas Ulbright vomiting in his privy. At the shrines to Helm, Ilmater, Lathander, Oghma, and Waukeen, local clerics and visiting pilgrims feel a sense of uneasiness. One cleric of Waukeen is said to have spoken these words to her god, *“What has happened? Where are you?”* Rumors begin to circulate that the gods have disappeared or have cutoff their clergy's power. No one dares to say what many of them are thinking... Has a god died?

The faithful of Gond fill the streets around The High House of Wonders. They are soon joined by worshipers of the other major temples of Baldur's Gate. All wait for the High Artificer to appear on the steps of the temple, hopeful that he will be able to tell them what their own clergy can't or won't tell them. The crowd is surprisingly silent despite the eagerness of of all those gathered. There is only quiet murmuring and silent prayers for answers. Along the edge of the crowd, members of the Flaming Fist Mercenary Company keeps watch for troublemakers, but even they are nervous.

Several citizens are shocked to see Grand Duke Entan walk through the crowd (with a contingent of Flaming Fists) to the front of temple of Gond. He questions the acolytes and lesser artificers guarding the door to the temple. They shake their head when he demands to be let in. *“Open the damn doors!”* he yells. Still they refuse and it appears that the Gondites and the Fists are set to exchange blows when the doors to the temple open. The High Artificer stumbles through, nearly tripping down the steps. An acolyte grabs him and helps him down the steps to wear the Grand Duke is waiting. He is pale and shaking in fear. The crowd goes completely silent.

“Thalamond, what is it?” Eltan asks.

*“M-myst-tra,”* the cleric sputters. *“S-she, she is d-dead. The W-weave, it, it is g-gone.”*

Murmuring in the crowd quickly turns to gasps of horror and dismay. Fear quickly begins to spread through the populace and the Flaming Fists are soon trying to stop a riot. The High Artificer tries to speak again over the noise but he faints from exhaustion. Eltan and the clerics of Gond flee into the temple closing the door behind them, as the panic boils over into chaos. The Fists push back the crowd and distraught citizens begin to spread out into the city to spread the word.

*“The Goddess of Magic has died!” “It is the Time of Troubles all over again!” “I heard that Waukeen has died again too.”*

The rumors and madness fill the streets and those merchants who'd been preparing for the morning now either head out of the city or lock themselves away in their homes. The mass of crowds break up into smaller groups, as some people flee to their homes. Angry youths begin vandalizing buildings and the Flaming Fists spend the next hour trying to restore order to the city. The city's jails are soon overflowing just as dark clouds appear on the horizon over the Trackless Sea. The storm blows in like a dire omen and soon the city is awash in a torrential rain. Those still in the streets flee inside as lightning crashes in the sky and large hail fall from the sky.

Only one man stands under the downpour. Haspur the mad seer yells at the sky. *“The world is ending!”* Then there is a roar like a dragon that cannot be and several dark shapes pass overhead. They are red and metallic with burning red embers for eyes and the metal beasts screech through the sky at a blinding speed. Haspur screams in horror and falls over unconscious in the muddy streets. A large hailstone sits next to his body in the street. No one is there to hear him mumble, “Mystra is dead. The Empire has come. The world is ending. Not even the gods can save us.”


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

_Kethrendil's Introduction_
Kethrendil had made good time getting to Baldur's Gate. Considering he had to travel from Semberholme more than half way across the entirety of Faerûn to the Sword Coast in a matter of days, 'good time' was an understatement. Thank the Seldarine teleportation. And a solid network of magically-talented friends, the gold elf mused.

he regretted leaving the Crusade while they continued to reclaim ancient Cormanthyr from the daemonfey. He had joined them when Seiveril Miritar called for it to save Evereska from the daemonfey. Though he joined as an independent fighter, his experiences on the mainland got him assigned with the advance force ahead of the main body, and he was involved in most of the fighting. Friendships were forged in the heat of those battles, tempered by the blood of fallen allies. Kethrendil had made more new friends, and lost them, in those past four months than in the past 2 years. To leave while the fight was still ongoing pained him.

His comrades understood, though, and aided him on his way. They knew that Kethrendil was loyal to his friends, and when one of them reached out to him with an urgent request to meet in Baldur's Gate, they understood that the lone elf had to answer the call. That's how he found himself entering the Gate to the Sword Coast in the middle of the night. How long had it been since he last visited his place? Some five years now; very short for an elf, but after the intense and harrowing past four months of fighting, it felt like a lifetime ago.

Kethrendil wondered what could his old friend G'axir the Seer need him for? His message was vague. _"My friend, a doom is coming. Your blade is needed at the Gate. Make haste, but do not worry, you'll make it in time."_ The elf ruefully shook his head; the half-elf priest was always so vague with his premonitions. But in the past ten years since Kethrendil had first met him by chance (or was it? he mused), G'axir's soothsaying always had enough clues to aid him in his adventures. Any time he found himself on the Sword Coast, Kethrendil made it a point to stop by Baldur's Gate and visit his friend. So when it was his friend instead who reached out to him, Kethrendil absolutely had to answer. He had not told the Seer where he was going to be, but considering the half-elf's vague future-telling, and past experience with him, Kethrendil was not too surprise that he had managed to get the message to him at the right time.

It was well past midnight when Kethrendil entered the Blade and Stars inn, G'axir's favorite haunt. It was late, or early considering the sun will be up in little more than an hour, so the elf had planned to rent a room, rest, and meet with his friend during the day. However, the hearth was already lit when he entered, and he was not quite surprised to see his friend resting in a lounge chair. He was looking up at the door as if already expecting a visit.

Kethrendil could not help but let out a rueful chuckle and shook his head. "And here I'd thought I'd get the drop on you this time, my friend," the elf greeted him as he entered the building and headed towards the hearth. "How have you been, G'axir? What was so urgent that you actually needed to reach out to me?"

*OOC:* Pale Turquoise


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

_Shazer'a and Nelalwe..._
Stepping out in the early dawn hours, the large figure in his 'outlandish' armor and equipment with his small gnomish companion in tow. Adjusting some of his gear, Shazer'a sets his hands on his hips...and looks about with a grimace. Any passers by on the street give him a wide berth, fearful of his monstrous mein, but Shazer'a seems not to notice. "It shapes up to be another warm day my friend. Let us search out this temple of invention and see if we can offer them proofs to my words, perhaps their head priest wields enough influence to get the 'grand dukes' to listen".

With that Nelalwe and Shazer'a head out of their dwelling and make for the temple of Gond. As they make their way across town, they can't help but hear the whispers that flow and surround them as they walk. Some concerned with them and Shazer's scaled appearance, and others over worry about things happening in the city's various temples and shrines. Nelalwe tries to lighten the mood, cracking jokes at Shazer'a's expense and asking him riddles, all of which he correctly guesses or answers due to his own intellect and his draconic heritage. Abruptly he shakes his head, "I am not in a riddling mood this day my friend, too much weighs on me and even the considerable pull of my nature cannot overcome my worries for this place should Mezzenbone find it." Worried as they arrive at the building only to find it locked by priests and accolytes. Standing with the rest of the crowd as the Grand Duke Entar breaks through the crowd and demands entrance, Shazer'a is caught off guard like much of the rest of the crowd as the Gondan cleric utters his words about this world's goddess of magic. Turning to Nelalwe with confusion on his face, "these outlander deities are but nothing compared to the gods of the Unification Church. Would an Aspect have the power to slay such as this, Mystra?"

Nelalwe being at once more clever and thoughtful than Shazer'a ponder for a minute, the sudden chaos of the crowd not nearing their little pocket due to fear of Shazer'a himself. "Most definitely..." color drains from her face as she comes to a realization, "but for one to do that, it would have to have been brought as an Aspect on an Imperial Naval vessel."

A quick snort blasts from Shazer'a nose as his bonded companion utters that prediction. "Then we may already be too late for these people." Turning his keen eyes scanning the crowd, Shazer's roars above even the tulmult of the crowd, "ELTAN! IT IS AS I SAID, THE EMPIRE IS COME! THIS PLANET'S DOOM IS AT HAND...SPEAK WITH ME! WE CAN AID YOU!" As always, Nelalwe settled into Shazer'as shadow as he makes a scene even among the chaos of a near riot. Keeping her eyes roving and her magic near at hand to protect her charge, Nelalwe unconsciously puts one hand to her inner pouch, ensuring it's contents safety and sneaking looks at the sky when she can.

*OOC:* Golden Rod and Teal.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

_Rodan the raptorian..._
Rodan stopped short his tourist visit of Waukeen's shrine as the ships came out from the sky. "Oh, such a shame. I really liked this planet. With so many strange and diverse things so common I thought I'd be able to hide out here, but nothing lasts forever and it seems it's time to flee once more." The cleric checked his equipment and flexed his wings instinctively as he pondered if it would be best to hide in a nearby building or make a running-glide into the city's outskirts and hide out into the nearby woods. A memory of his mother reached Rodan's scurrying thoughts; when he was young and learning to fly and she said to him, _"Rodan, always remember to fly when you see danger. Fly whenever you think you are in danger. You lack the claws of a wild surring cat and the muscles of the four-armed ape. What nature gave you was your wings and your brains, so when trouble comes you flee first, then think on how best to thrive soon after."_ This was valuable advice on his technological, yet still half-wild homeworld. It became even more important when the Empire invaded his home those short years ago. Out of his clutch, it was his father who didn't survive the initial attack on his city. His youngest brother didn't make it out of the settlement.

The clutch moved on, with his oldest sister that was lost as they fled their country, then the second sister when they found a ship in one of the last Rodarian holdouts willing to take them off planet before the final attack of the soon-to-be conquerors. Brave Pteryl, his oldest brother and accomplished pilot helped get that ragtag fleet of survivors out of their system, but he too was lost so others might live. His mother was the last of his clutch to die, but to this day Rodan couldn't tell if it was her wounds or her broken heart that finished her off. He still remembered her advice to him, _"Keep running, Rodan. You are the last of your clutch, and you'll make it out these next tough years as long as you keep running."_

She was right. History told him the Empire couldn't expand forever, and would lose energy and fall apart the more it tried. Space was infinite and he could find success and life if he kept moving. But where could he go now? He was nowhere near the ship that brought him here, and these locals wouldn't even understand what space was if he tried to take a moment to explain it. Where should he flee? Where was the best chance for his survival? The loud moans of the injured all around him snapped his mind back to the scene around him. People were hurt, just as he watched his family hurt. He was powerless to help then, but not now. He learned the ways of healing during the Great Flight offworld, and today he was an expert at helping the wounded. He grabbed the crazy man, the one that was yelling about the end of the world. "World's don't end, crazy man. They suffer, they hurt, and they go mad, but they don't really end," he thought to himself.

Rodan made his decision. He was too much of a coward to flee. Too fearful of the night terrors and the guilt that would haunt him if he watched another die when he could have helped. He would do what he could for the injured, then he would run far, fly fast. Flee as far as he could away from the Empire and away from the madness. Rodan grabbed the fallen Haspur by the collar so he could drag him to safety and looked around for those he traveled with that seemed familiar and yelled, "Help me! We have to get the injured inside a building. Bring those that can't help themselves out of the hail and lightning!"

*OOC:* Turquoise


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

_Dakashi and Hadyri_
A human man with ruby red hair, emerald green eyes and the bearing of nobility is seen rushing through the crowd and storm, accompanied by a female xeph towards the collapsed body of the doomsaying prophet, Haspur.

Together they drag the unconscious man out of the downpour and under the cover of a nearby building's awning. The human man gently shakes the Haspur in an attempt to awaken him, "Sir, are you alright?"

The ruby haired human looks towards his xeph companion, "Hadyri, any thoughts?" Hadyri shakes her head, "I have no idea Dakashi but perhaps we should find this man a healer."

They both look around the area for any obvious signs of a cleric or obvious healer wandering by...

*OOC:* Red and Azure


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

_Soumral Shadewalker_
Soumral rises to greet the first glow of the new day's light, and offers up a small prayer to Corellon for a good day. Dressing in the clothes of a traveler that she is, Soumral makes her way down to the common room of the inn that she checked in to. Looking around she notes that the few patrons present seem disturbed over something. Following her habits of observing people first before asking questions she returns to her room, and gathers up her belongings. Heading back downstairs she settles up with the slightly distracted innkeeper before heading out into the city proper. Looking around she notes that it seems that more than just the inn's patrons are distracted by, or worried about, something that's going on.

"What is going on here," she mutters to herself taking note that most of those up and about seem to be going the same way before moving to follow. As she follows along with the growing crowd, Soumral notes that they seem to be heading to what appears to be a massive cathedral surrounded by more citizen of the city, and priests of the god to which the building is for.

"Any ideas what's going on here?" Soumral asks the person nearest to her receiving a shaken head in return. Sighing a little in frustration she settles in to wait and find out just what is going on.

*OOC:* Green


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by KainG:
> It was well past midnight when Kethrendil entered the Blade and Stars Inn, G'axir's favorite haunt. It was late, or early considering the sun will be up in little more than an hour, so the elf had planned to rent a room, rest, and meet with his friend during the day. However, the hearth was already lit when he entered, and he was not quite surprised to see his friend resting in a lounge chair. He was looking up at the door as if already expecting a visit.



Kethrendil had half expected to see the owner of the Blade and Star, Aundegul Shawn, standing nearby chatting with another patron or one of his staff. But there was no one else. The inn was empty like much of the city's streets had been, as he'd walked to the inn. Kethrendil had seen a few Flaming Fist patrols but they hadn't stopped him or even approached him.

And then the rain had come. Kethrendil could now hear that it had turned to a downpour, and he was sure there was heavy hail hitting the roof of the inn. All the windows were tightly shuttered, so the glass windows were safe from the storm. Going back out now would be risky until the storm passed.



> Originally Posted by KainG:
> Kethrendil could not help but let out a rueful chuckle and shook his head. "And here I'd thought I'd get the drop on you this time, my friend," the elf greeted him as he entered the building and headed towards the hearth. "How have you been, G'axir? What was so urgent that you actually needed to reach out to me?"



Once Kethrendil comes closer to G'axir, he can clearly see that his old friend is distraught. His gaze almost peers through Kethrendil's soul. He hadn't been looking at the door. He was staring blankly at nothing and there was a tear in his eye.

"You better sit down, Keth," he says. "This is going to be tough for you to hear." G'axir waits for the elven duskblade to sit in a chair placed for him, so that the two can sit right across from each other. "Have you heard of a local trance-prophet named Haspur. No, no you probably haven't. He's considered a nuisance here in Baldur's Gate, but I don't think he's ever been beyond the city's walls. I'd never given him much thought. I was sure he was a false prophet, nothing more than a madman."

Thunder cracks outside, above the inn, the inn and G'axir trembles. He's usually so reserved, so centered. It's unnerving. After the peal fades away, Kethrendil is sure he hears a person crying nearby, but when he looks around, he sees no one.

"Mystra is dead, Keth. I have seen it and felt it. I don't know how she died, but she has and her death took the Weave with her. I cannot sense it anymore." G'axir pauses, letting his words sink into Kethrendil's soul. "Haspur saw it too, which I wasn't sure of until I saw him again today. He was shouting out at the sky. He was shouting that the world was coming to an end. He was more terrified than mad. He saw her death. I know it." He pauses again and grabs his head with both hands bending over in the chair. "What's worse, Mystra's not the only deity who has died. Tymora is gone as well. The high priest of The Lady's Hall had a vision of goddess's death. Tymora turned to ash in his mind. It made him horribly sick. After he told his underlings, one of them threw herself off the peak of the temple to the streets below."

G'axir grabs at a glass of wine sitting on the table next to him and nerly knocks over the bottle sitting next to it. He gulps down the wine, fills it again, and drinks down another glass. Then he guzzles directly from the bottle until cannot drink anymore. His hands are shaking and he weeps openly.

*"Gods are dying, Keth! And none of them know why! B-but, I, I do! Or, at least, I think I do! The visions I'm seeing have kept me up at nights! Visions of stars upon stars and flying metal machines that rain down death! An empire beyond our world that spans the stars and conquers worlds upon worlds upon worlds! And Toril is next!*"

G'axir leans back and sits quietly in his chair. He sighs once and then screams in anger. He throws the bottle across the room in fit of anger. He laughs and then slides down the chair, slumping nearly to the floor. He can see the questions on Kethrendil's face.

"How many others? How many of them have died? I do not know. Umberlee might be gone too. I heard that Jalantha Mistmyr fainted from some sort of shack this morning. Her own subordinates can't even wake her, although I'm not sure how hard their trying. Clerics all over the city seem to have been cut off form their deities. I cannot see what is happening anymore; all I see are the stars and the sleek ships of metal." G'axir leans in to look directly at Kethrendil's face. The duskblade is astonished to see that the seer's eyes are, gone. It's as if something burnt them from the man's eye sockets. All Kethrendil can see in his friend's sockets is blackness, a blackness filled with endless stars. "Find Haspur, Keth. He knows what is to come. He might this city's only hope. No, he might be the world's only hope. Find him, Keth. Find him and protect him, no matter the cost." Then G'axir shakes uncontrollably; he jolts upright in the chair grabbing at his chest and head. "No more stars," he whispers as a whitish foam appears at the edges of his mouth.

Then he slumps down in the chair dead, a horridly serene smile on his face.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan stopped short his tourist visit of Waukeen's shrine as the ships came out from the sky. "Oh, such a shame. I really liked this planet. With so many strange and diverse things so common I thought I'd be able to hide out here, but nothing lasts forever and it seems it's time to flee once more." The cleric checked his equipment and flexed his wings instinctively as he pondered if it would be best to hide in a nearby building or make a running-glide into the city's outskirts and hide out into the nearby woods. <snip>



While Rodan cannot see the ships, he can clearly hear them. He knows that sound well. Imperial Dragonrunners. Small ships that act as scouts for the largest ships in the fleets of the Dragon Empire. The ships pass over the city using the storm as cover. The ships likely seeded the atmosphere to cause the massive storm to hide themselves from prying eyes.

Rodan knew that the Dragon Empire had come to this pristine world and that Toril would change significantly and violently. It would be as it had been on his world and so many others.



> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> The loud moans of the injured all around him snapped his mind back to the scene around him. People were hurt, just as he watched his family hurt. He was powerless to help then, but not now. He learned the ways of healing during the Great Flight offworld, and today he was an expert at helping the wounded. He grabbed the crazy man, the one that was yelling about the end of the world. "World's don't end, crazy man. They suffer, they hurt, and they go mad, but they don't really end," he thought to himself.





> Originally Posted by tekknowkub
> A human man with ruby red hair, emerald green eyes and the bearing of nobility is seen rushing through the crowd and storm, accompanied by a female xeph towards the collapsed body of the doomsaying prophet, Haspur.



Just as Rodan goes to grab the fallen man, a nearby human and a xeph have the same idea. All three of the heroes converge on the mad prophet at the same time.

Rodan made his decision. He was too much of a coward to flee. Too fearful of the night terrors and the guilt that would haunt him if he watched another die when he could have helped. He would do what he could for the injured, then he would run far, fly fast. Flee as far as he could away from the Empire and away from the madness. Rodan grabbed the fallen Haspur by the collar so he could drag him to safety and looked around for those he traveled with that seemed familiar and yelled, "Help me! We have to get the injured inside a building. Bring those that can't help themselves out of the hail and lightning!"



> Originally Posted by tekknowkub
> Together they drag the unconscious man out of the downpour and under the cover of a nearby building's awning.



Working together along with a local emboldened by Rodan's plea, the three heroes mange to get the unconscious man under cover. The few other citizens nearby scatter to various buildings but a few of them don't make it. Large chunks of ice hit pummel them down to the ground. A big man pulls a fallen friend to safety while a lone woman ducks and covers in her armor with her shield over her head for protection. She is taking quite a beating. An armored man tries to rush out to her and gets smashed in the face by a massive hailstone. He goes down in a heap.

The woman with the shield tries to crawl to safety but just as she comes close to an outstretched hand, a bolt of Lightning hits a large shade tree standing at the cross-street. The energy of lightning shocks all those nearby. The woman jerks violently and then she is still. The hand outstretched for hers goes limp as well and two more locals who'd taken shelter under the tree fall to the ground dead, fried to a crisp.

Luckily, the lightning bolt doesn't reach the three heroes or the man they pulled to safety. Rodan can tell from the sky that the storm is definitely not natural. The dragonrunners did this with the cloud seeding. He is positive now.

"Damn us to the Nine Hells!" Exclaims the man who helped Rodan, Dakashi, and Hadyri. "The gods have abandoned us!"



> Originally Posted by tekknowkub
> The human man (Dakashi) gently shakes the Haspur in an attempt to awaken him, "Sir, are you alright?"
> 
> The ruby haired human looks towards his xeph companion, "Hadyri, any thoughts?" Hadyri shakes her head, "I have no idea Dakashi but perhaps we should find this man a healer."
> ...



.
"They're dying. The gods are dying," Haspur mumbles. "The world is ending in a blaze of fire and metal. The Centurion! The Centurion! It has come to win Toril for the Dragon Emperor. The red dragon who rules the stars. So many stars. The gods of Faerûn are dying. Betrayed by a false overlord. Mortals are going to die in the millions! All is lost without the heroes! Where are they, lost mistress? Where?"

Haspur groans, blinking open his eyes. *"Y-you, it is you! Praise dead Mystra!"* The mad prophet stares directly at Dakashi. "The stars have born you in this place to fight the coming darkness. And," Haspur sees Rodan. "The archangel has come. Soldier of the Merchant. Come to protect the world from the red predator and his armies. Avenge your clutch, archangel! But, but there must be others! Find the others!"

The man falls unconscious again.

"What is he babbling about?" The other man, the helpful local, looks at Dakashi and Rodan, hoping for answers.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Buddha the DM
> Soumral rises to greet the first glow of the new day's light, and offers up a small prayer to Corellon for a good day. Dressing in the clothes of a traveler that she is, Soumral makes her way down to the common room of the inn that she checked in to. Looking around she notes that the few patrons present seem disturbed over something. Following her habits of observing people first before asking questions she returns to her room, and gathers up her belongings. Heading back downstairs she settles up with the slightly distracted innkeeper before heading out into the city proper. Looking around she notes that it seems that more than just the inn's patrons are distracted by, or worried about, something that's going on.
> 
> "What is going on here," she mutters to herself taking note that most of those up and about seem to be going the same way before moving to follow. As she follows along with the growing crowd, Soumral notes that they seem to be heading to what appears to be a massive cathedral surrounded by more citizen of the city, and priests of the god to which the building is for.
> ...



Soumral waits and watches with the rest of the crowd until a priest stumbles out of the temple. He looks like he's going to collapse on the spot. The crowd goes silent and then he says something that makes Soumral's heart sink.

*“M-myst-tra,”* the cleric sputters. *“S-she, she is d-dead. The W-weave, it, it is g-gone.”*

The words cause an uproar of sadness and rage and the crowd becomes a mob. The cleric is dragged back towards the temple's door by other priests and several soldiers, which Soumral knows are members of the Flaming Fists. They are guardians of Baldur's Gate. She is nearly caught up in the wave of peoples no caught in the grips of fear.

*"What about Gond?"* A man yells toward the temple. *"Does Gond still live?"* as the man hopes for an answer, Soumral notices a strange duo fighting to stay together in the panicking crowd. They are an odd pairing. One obviously has dragonblood while the other is gnomish. And their attire is definitely not local. In fact, they look like they've stepping through a portal from somewhere, else.



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> Worried as they arrive at the building only to find it locked by priests and accolytes. Standing with the rest of the crowd as the Grand Duke Entar breaks through the crowd and demands entrance, Shazer'a is caught off guard like much of the rest of the crowd as the Gondan cleric utters his words about this world's goddess of magic. Turning to Nelalwe with confusion on his face, "these outlander deities are but nothing compared to the gods of the Unification Church. Would an Aspect have the power to slay such as this, Mystra?"
> 
> Nelalwe being at once more clever and thoughtful than Shazer'a ponder for a minute, the sudden chaos of the crowd not nearing their little pocket due to fear of Shazer'a himself. "Most definitely..." color drains from her face as she comes to a realization, "but for one to do that, it would have to have been brought as an Aspect on an Imperial Naval vessel."



"Shazer'a, that elf over there is staring at us," Nelalwe points to an elf woman.

She appears to be a native of the world, but Shazer'a senses something strangely familiar about her. The two heroes simply stand there looking at each other for a moment. Yet, if feels like an eternity of time. Shaking his head, Shazer'a turns his attention back to the task at hand.



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> A quick snort blasts from Shazer'a nose as his bonded companion utters that prediction. "Then we may already be too late for these people." Turning his keen eyes scanning the crowd, Shazer's roars above even the tulmult of the crowd, "ENTAR! IT IS AS I SAID, THE EMPIRE IS COME! THIS PLANET'S DOOM IS AT HAND...SPEAK WITH ME! WE CAN AID YOU!" As always, Nelalwe settled into Shazer'as shadow as he makes a scene even among the chaos of a near riot. Keeping her eyes roving and her magic near at hand to protect her charge, Nelalwe unconsciously puts one hand to her inner pouch, ensuring it's contents safety and sneaking looks at the sky when she can.



Soumral is shocked back to reality by the dragonblood's roar and words towards the temple. Is the beast attacking? No, he seems to be trying to get someone's attention.

Shazer'a is dismayed to find that his roar and proclamation fails to gent the Grand Duke's attention. Instead, it simply frightens the crowd more even send a few of the Flaming Fists scurrying for cover. Eltan and the cleric disappear into the temple of Gond and the door slams shut behind them.

Shazer'a and Nelalwe soon find themselves isolated and encircled by members of the Flaming Fists. They seem to see him as a threat.

"That did not go as you'd hoped," Nelalwe says.

The elf woman stands nearby, as the Fists close in. Then the crowd presses back against the guards, as panic drives them to flee in all directions. In the ensuing chaos, Shazer'a, his cohort, and Soumral are forced together in a mass of citizenry. They are ebbed and flowed down several streets before being left behind near a dark alley. The Fists are gone, and the temple of Gond is now several blocks away.

Then the storm hits and the heroes are trying not to be washed away or be pelted by massive iceshards. Then Shazer'a hears them, the dragonrunners roaring through the sky. The Dragon Empire has come to Toril.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

*KA-BOOM!*
The sound rips through the morning like a hurricane. A massive explosion that erupts from somewhere near the docks. The shock wave from the explosion breaks exposed glass windows and knocks over people. It causes ears to ring and eyes to blur. The explosion seems to have come from the city's harbor. A massive black cloud soon rises over the city and the outlander heroes hear a telltale sign. the rat-at-tat-tat of gunfire and powerful bursts from energy weapons. The sounds all come from the direction of the harbor.

And screaming, tons of screaming.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Seeing Entar ignore him and depart into the temple, Shazer'a snorts and shakes his head in anger.

"That did not go as you'd hoped," Nelalwe says. You don't say? Father did always wonder if I had some White blood hidden in there somewhere... damn fools can't see that we can help them. I almost wish to depart and find another city who will see wisdom. Shazer'a looks around assessing their chances against the guardsmen closing in on them and suddenly realizing that same elf woman managed to get herself circled by the guards as well. Before he can say or do anything though the damn burst and the crowd began to surge, pushing and tearing people together and away.

As the sudden storm strikes the previously clear skies of the city, Shazer'a mutters, "we are indeed too late. This must be the work of the Empire." Confirmed only moments later as dragonrunners streak past overhead, Shazer'a pounds his fist into a nearby wall, "graagh! I thought we had more time than this. What do you have ready today? Anything for combat?"

"Little." is Nelalwe's quick response. "Bestial power, flight, and a few evocations and healings are all."

Shazer'a swings sets his pack briefly on the ground, reaching into the main pouch, and he retrieves a large object, almost like multiple rods all stacked and adhered to one another out of a space that couldn't possibly hold it normally and set's it on the ground carefully. He also pulls out a smaller similar object, and something that appears to be an axe, but made of improbably materials and design, seating these on his belt in a couple of locations. Reslinging his pack and hefting the larger object, he looks to the elven woman. "I am Shazer'a of House Golion, and this is my Weesham, Nelalwe," he says as he inclines his head toward the small gnome. "I suggest you prepare yourself for a fight. The Empire is here, and with Mezzenbone on the throne, first contact will be none too gentle." Looking at Nelalwe he asks, "can you weave her?"

"As always, with time." the small gnome says with a slight exasperation to her voice. About to continue, she opens her mouth, and that is when the heaven's roar with an explosion from the docks.



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> KA-BOOM!
> The sound rips through the morning like a hurricane. A massive explosion that erupts from somewhere near the docks. The shock wave from the explosion breaks exposed glass windows and knocks over people. It causes ears to ring and eyes to blur. The explosion seems to have come from the city's harbor. A massive black cloud soon rises over the city and the outlander heroes hear a telltale sign. the rat-at-tat-tat of gunfire and powerful bursts from energy weapons. The sounds all come from the direction of the harbor.
> 
> And screaming, tons of screaming.



Amidst the tears and wails of agony, she continues, "and it appears we do not have enough of that to matter now." Glancing at his quick gear up, eh adds, "you're trying very hard these last couple of years and colonizations to get to your shiny body sooner rather than later!

Casting another grimace and ignoring that last jibe, even Shazer'a flinches when the explosion occurs, and then he sighs and puts his head down briefly. "And so the fall of this world begins. Let us pray to the Warrior that they are not using orbital bombardment and go see if we can do anything to aid these poor people." Looking at the elven woman, "if you can fight and desire to see your home world undestroyed by Asemet, I suggest you come with us and do what you can, but do not expect to live through this..." And with that Shazer'a begins to move off towards the docks.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "Find Haspur, Keth. He knows what is to come. He might this city's only hope. No, he might be the world's only hope. Find him, Keth. Find him and protect him, no matter the cost." Then G'axir shakes uncontrollably; he jolts upright in the chair grabbing at his chest and head. "No more stars," he whispers as a whitish foam appears at the edges of his mouth.
> 
> Then he slumps down in the chair dead, a horridly serene smile on his face.



*"G'AXIR!"* Kethrendil cried out, and leapt out of his chair to his slumped friend. A quick check confirmed the worst: the half-elf seer was dead. Kethrendil stood back, stunned. The dread he felt growing in the pit of his stomach as his friend ranted finally came to fore.

_Mystra dead?! The Weave... gone? Gods dying?_ Kethrendil clutched his heart. He should have known. Why hadn't he? His mastery of the Art was never as strong as a true wizard, but he should have known that the aching he felt days ago that something was wrong instead of chalking it up to a lingering injury. Quickly, he reached within, and felt that he still had some magic at his call.

He looked down to G'axir once again. After that mad ranting, his friend looked so much at peace now. He knelt down to him, and adjusted his his body to be more dignified, and closed his eyes.

"Rest well, my friend, and may the Seldarine welcome you home." The elf stood back up. "Worry not, I will fulfill your last request. I will find Haspur, and protect him with my life."

Easier said than done, though. G'axir was right, he did not know this Haspur, though he had heard idle gossip about a mad soothsayer during his visits to the Gate. He should check with the Blade and Star's, Aundegal. He might know more. Where was he, anyways?

Kethrendil looked back to his late friend, and small, sad smile formed on his face. "I'll return as soon as I can to take care—"



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> KA-BOOM!
> The sound rips through the morning like a hurricane. A massive explosion that erupts from somewhere near the docks. The shock wave from the explosion breaks exposed glass windows and knocks over people. It causes ears to ring and eyes to blur. The explosion seems to have come from the city's harbor. A massive black cloud soon rises over the city and the outlander heroes hear a telltale sign. the rat-at-tat-tat of gunfire and powerful bursts from energy weapons. The sounds all come from the direction of the harbor.
> 
> And screaming, tons of screaming.



"Bloody Nine Hells!" Kethrendil exclaimed from his prone form on the floor. He quickly got up and brushed of broken pieces of dust and glass. He rushed to the entrance of the inn. Everyone was screaming and panicking. Signs of destruction were everywhere.

_That explosion came from the harbor! Is this the doom that G'axir foresaw?_ The elf needed to find Haspur, but judging from the chaotic state of the city, and the continuing sounds of war at the harbor, could he find the man in this mess in time? But the harbor was right now the center of this chaos...

_Damn it, time to get busy._ Kethrendil looked back one last time at his friend, drew his courtblade, then ran to the harbor.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Dakashi begins to shake Haspur again in an attempt to waken him, "Do you know who I am or how I arrived here? Please tell me.." Hadyri puts her hand on Dakashi's shoulder, "Now isn't the time, we must find these other heroes and perhaps locating these heroes will help you uncover more about your past."

Dakashi's sighs deeply and stops shaking Haspur, "Fine but we're bringing him with, his insights might help us find these other heroes." Dakashi's then turns to Rodan as if he just remembered the man was standing there, "Who are you? I am Dakashi's and this is my companion, Hadyri. Did any of Haspurs visions make sense to you?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

The city is in chaos. The citizenry of Baldur's Gate are either running away from the direction of the city's harbor or are running to hide inside any buildings nearby. A few brave souls, adventurers most likely, are instinctively drawn to the harbor to investigate the massive smoke plume that is rising above the river. When another explosion rocks the harbor, a few of them balk. Instead they begin gathering fleeing citizenry together and escort them away.

*"There are metal demons on the docks!"* A soldier of the Flaming Fist shouts to his compatriots. *"We need the commander! Now!"*

Kethrendil is the first to see the visions of horror that are laid out before his eyes. At the edge of the eastern side of the harbor, the city's wall has been destroyed and the harbor tower lies in ruins. It looks like the tower's stone is melting into the harbor, causing the water to boil and bubble. Several galleys are quickly sinking into the harbor. The ships are burning and the crews are trying to dive into the water before they catch fire. A few make it but most do not.

A strange looking metal construct floats not on the water but just above the ground. It looks like some sort of strange carriage. Standing around it are four metal golems unlike anything Kethrendil has seen before. They seem to be taking orders from an orc and a half-ogre in strange clothing and what looks like it could be armor. Another orc is sitting in the construct, guiding it. Standing in the shadows of the building is another man, a hobgoblin maybe. It's hard for Kethrendil to tell.

The large construct glides above the ground and a strange looking weapon (a bombard, maybe?) made of metal swivels and aims towards a great galleon moving through the harbor towards the metal beasts. The galleon tries to aim its cannons. The large metal construct spits electricity that streams out in a straight line and tears through the hull of the ship like it was paper. Kethrendil watches in horror as the ship almost disintegrates into nothing and the sailors on it are shocked to death.

The metal men laugh in unison while the half-ogre and the orc pile up several crates and barrels in front of the Harbormaster's House. Next to them is the city's harbormaster lying on the ground with a mystical web of energy holding him down.

"Boss, we got company," a voice rings out from somewhere Kethrendil can't see. "Over there. Another local trying to be a hero. Check your flank."

The words sound off to Kethrendil. It sounds like common but the accent is so thick that he barely understand it. He does understand the ramificatiosn of the powerful bombard swiveling in his direction and the metal men turning towards him.

"Shoot that fragging primitive," the orc commands.

Kethrendil hears someone from behind him yelling for him to get out of the way.

*OOC:* Kethrendil is the first to arrive on the scene because the inn he met his friend at was near the harbor.
________________________________________________________________________

Shazer'a and Soumral pass through the city's inner gate (with Nelalwe close behind) and into the harbor district just in time to see the galleon get blown to bits. Shazer'a sees the hovering vehicle and immediately knows the weapon mounted on top, a huge blaster cannon that fire deadly arcs of powered lightning. What's worse it likely has seven more shots before its heavy cell is depleted.

The invaders using the hover-jeep (its stabilizers must be insanely good) are definitely not Imperial soldiers. Their gear isn't pristine enough. The sight of four men in shock armor is enough to make his blood run cold with rage, however. Each of them carries a blaster carbine. The danger is very real, especially for an elf with a fine sword in his hand, obviously a local, that is standing about halfway between the invaders and Shazer'a and Soumral. The invaders, space pirates most likely, are being lead by a male orc and female half-ogre. They don't appear to be as well armored, but the half-ogre is carrying a railgun rifle. Threat assessment, holy crap! Shazer'a thinks.

Nelalwe's sensors pick up a clandestine hobgoblin too who is back from the others in the shadow of a nearby building. He is about to say something when a tinny voice alerts the pirates to the presence of the elf. Shazer'a can tell there is another pirate hiding somewhere. The man in the hover-jeep swivels the blaster cannon towards the elf.

"There's more of them, by the inner gate." The tinny voice rings out again. Shazer'a and Nelalwe's own comms are filled with static. "EM signatures, we got Imperials!" The voice shouts.

"Detonate," the orc yells. "Kill them all, Azara! No witnesses! Tocrhor, get off your ass!"

The half-ogre looks towards Shazer'a just as Rodan arrives through the inner gate with Dakashi, Hadyri, and Haspur in tow. Shazer'a immediately realizes they have all stumbled into a kill zone.

*"They are here,"* Hspur screams. *"Run for you lives!"*

*OOC:* Salthorae, Deuce Traveler, and tekknowkub, there is active Sentrette (IS, p. 39) nearby that went off when Kethrendil approached the pirates. It is actively pinging on sensors and is jury-rigged with an explosive. It will go off at a certain point in the first round (depending on the tinny voice's Initiative roll). A Search check (DC 15) will locate it. A Demolitions check (DC 15) or Use Device check (DC 20) will deactivate it before it goes off. (Hope for luck.)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Laran appears out of the crowd at Shazer'a's elbow, "Can I be of assistance M'lord?" He turns to his beautiful dark-skinned companion, "Siho, please scout the docks." he motions to the sky and the woman quickly shifts into a hawk form and heads towards the explosions.



Shazer'a and the others with her are soon swept away by the crowds before he can answer Laran. Once the chaos ensues, it takes Laran some time to find Shazer'a again. It is Siho that guides Laran to the half-dragon at the inner gate leading into the Harbor District.

Siho sees the invaders before Laran does and warns him of the danger as he approaches Shazer'a and the others gathered at the gate.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Kethrendil is the first to see the visions of horror that are laid out before his eyes. At the edge of the eastern side of the harbor, the city's wall has been destroyed and the harbor tower lies in ruins. It looks like the tower's stone is melting into the harbor, causing the water to boil and bubble. Several galleys are quickly sinking into the harbor. The ships are burning and the crews are trying to dive into the water before they catch fire. A few make it but most do not.



In over three decades of adventuring, Kethrendil has seen many scenes of destruction. Battlemages flinging fireballs. Villages raided by drow and orcs. But never had he seen such complete devastation in just one moment. What kind of power could have done this?!



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> A strange looking metal construct floats not on the water but just above the ground. It looks like some sort of strange carriage. Standing around it are four metal golems unlike anything Kethrendil has seen before. They seem to be taking orders from an orc and a half-ogre in strange clothing and what looks like it could be armor. Another orc is sitting in the construct, guiding it. Standing in the shadows of the building is another man, a hobgoblin maybe. It's hard for Kethrendil to tell.
> 
> The large construct glides above the ground and a strange looking weapon (a bombard, maybe?) made of metal swivels and aims towards a great galleon moving through the harbor towards the metal beasts. The galleon tries to aim its cannons. The large metal construct spits electricity that streams out in a straight line and tears through the hull of the ship like it was paper. Kethrendil watches in horror as the ship almost disintegrates into nothing and the sailors on it are shocked to death.



Kethrendil could only stare in open-mouthed horror at the display of absolute destruction and power. _Well, damn, actual 'flying metal machines that rain down death'. G'axir, why did it have to be this vision you had to be literal about?_



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> The metal men laugh in unison while the half-ogre and the orc pile up several crates and barrels in front of the Harbormaster's House. Next to them is the city's harbormaster lying on the ground with a mystical web of energy holding him down.
> 
> "Boss, we got company," a voice rings out from somewhere Kethrendil can't see. "Over there. Another local trying to be a hero. Check your flank."
> ...



_Crap!_


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Rodan was disturbed that the madman he saved could know so much about him upon a look, but he was also so very wrong, "Avenge? There will be no avenging. Just running, crazy man!" The fallen would have to keep to care for themselves, though they would haunt his later dreams.

As he tried to flee, he realized he walked right into a kill zone. There was no time to think, only act.

*OOC:* Rodan is forced to fight, so he will react by summoning a celestial black bear as close to the hovering vehicle as possible. Inside if possible.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

"What are these things," Soumral calls out to the people she's been forced together with. "I suppose it doesn't matter. They are hostile to the city, and as such must be dealt with before too many innocents are harmed."

Soumral draws and knocks an arrow while looking for a soft target since she knows that it is fairly pointless to fire at most metal clad opponents.

*OOC:* Soumral will ready an arrow that will be loosed at the closest 'soft' target she can find.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

*OOC:* Posting for tekknowkub, who PMed me his character's actions.

"Dakashi?" Hadyri looks to her mentor.

"Go, I'll cover you from here," Dakashi replies. "But be careful."

The xeph nods before rushing forward with blazing speed. She charges into the first of the invaders in shock armor before he can even lift his carbine to fire. The enlightened monk slams her fists into his chest with incredible power. "Kii-ya!" Her strike stops the man in his tracks and he grunts in pain.

"You little bi-"

*OOC:* Hadyri's attack roll > 1d20+11+2=22 (hit); Damage > 2d8+2=10



> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan was disturbed that the madman he saved could know so much about him upon a look, but he was also so very wrong, "Avenge? There will be no avenging. Just running, crazy man!" The fallen would have to keep to care for themselves, though they would haunt his later dreams.
> 
> As he tried to flee, he realized he walked right into a kill zone. There was no time to think, only act.



Rodan is amazed to see the female xeph charge forward towards the men in shock armor. She hits one of them with blinding speed. And hurts him.

Rodan finishes his spell and the celestial bear appears right next to the hoverjeep's driver. The bear lashes out at the driver with its teeth and claws. It strikes twice with it claws and grabs the man and pulls him from the vehicle in a crushing bear hug before the driver could reach for a weapon.

"Ah frag, somebody shoot it. Arrrghhhh! The man yells in pain.

The jeep continues to hover but now there is no one to control it or fire the cannon.

*OOC:* Celestial brown bear's attack (driver has cover [+4 AC] but flat-footed) > 2 claws 1d20+11=25 (hit), 1d20+11=26 (hit) and 1 bite 1d20+6=12 (miss); Damage 2 claws 1d8+8=9, 1d8+8=11


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

"Frag it all to hell!" The orc leader exclaims. "I'm surrounded by idiots! Lachlan get the jeep!"

"Boss, don't use my name!" The tinny voice pleads.

"Shut up and stop hiding like a coward!"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Soumral takes her shot at the orc that seems to be losing their mind, "Let's see how you like this then."

*OOC:* Just before she lets the arrow fly she'll whisper the activation word for the shock enchantment on her bow if bringing it up is a free action. If not ignore the d6 part of the roll for damage.

1st Attack Roll: 1d20+14: 21 [1d20=7]
Dmg (If hit): 1d8+4+1d6: 13 [1d8=6] [1d6=3 electricity]


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Quicker than Kethrendil could react, the action had already started! A blur had slammed into the golem-like steel beings. Was that a... xeph?!

_No, not golems, but men,_ Kethrendil surmised, hearing one of them cry out upon being struck with an impressive strike. However, the elf had not time being impressed, he had a bombard aimed straight for him...

... which was resolved when a great brown bear appeared out of thin air and mauled the driver! Kethrendil grinned. Not alone, and no matter how strange these guys are, we can fight back.

With a quick arcane word, Kethrendil granted himself magical flight, and flew straight ahead at one of the armored troopers engaged with the xeph. Channeling magical electricity into this courtblade, and gripping it with both hands, he brought it down upon his target.

*OOC:* Kethrendil uses a swift action to cast swift fly and moves 60 ft. to the nearest armored trooper. As a standard action, he arcane channels shocking grasp into his elven courtblade and attacks (attack roll: [1d20+14] = 2+14 = 16 plus another +3 bonus from shocking grasp if target is considered wearing metal armor; damage: [1d10+4] = 7+4 = 11 and [5d6] = 14 electricity).


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Buddha the DM
> Soumral takes her shot at the orc that seems to be losing their mind, "Let's see how you like this then."



"You'll have to do better than that, elf spawn," the orc man boasts loudly. "You'll find me hard to pin down with that primitive toy. I've faced the worst that the ISPD has to offer, so I'm not afraid of an ignorant backworlder."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

"Huh," Shazer'a says as he sees backworlders bravely charging people wearing shock armor with no visible armor that he could see. Shifting his google to EM scan, he quickly picks up the sentrette activily broadcasting its alert signal. "Hit me with some oomph and then let's get that coward Lachlan Nel, he doesn't have a leg to stand on way out here." he unclips a small spherical object from his belt and tosses it to Nelalwe (ooc: Stun Grenade). He quickly moves over to the detected signal, analyzes the connections from the sentrette and the explosive and confidently disarms the explosives. Grabbing the explosives and stowing them these could be useful later (ooc: if they seem safe to take that is...) Shazer'a then looks up assessing the situation. "We should try to get that hover jeep if we can, it would solve a lot of problems," he says to the air.

In answer to the elf woman, "those are very well armed pirates, don't hold your arrows, if you can hit anything, do so."

Nelalwe releases the held power in her quiescent weave with a touch to each of them as Shazer'a moves off and catches the grenade with practiced ease. Picking a target out of the crowd of pirates who seems a most likely candidate and chanting out a quick spell hits one with days worth of malnourishment and fatigue.

*OOC:* Quiescent weave held Animalsitic Power and Extended Fly; cast spell Esurience (Player companion) Fort save DC 18, 7d6 (29) Subdual Damage and Fatigued even if save. )


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

*OOC:* Demolitions check 1d20+13: 20 [1d20=7]

Shazer'a sighs in relief just a a voice crackles in the air around him. "Well done, Shazer'a. It's good to see you haven't lost your touch." The voice seems to be coming from inside the half-dragon's own comms.

Shazer'a knows that voice. His blood begins to boil. _Lachlan Scaro!_

"Aww, you remember me. How sweet. How pathetic. Still cleaning up other peoples messes I see. It's too bad your here, Shazer'a. There is no fragging way you and your rabble are going to save this world when the Imperials arrive. Oh wait! Their already here doing a sweep of the system. I'd thought this world was a rebelling Imperial colony. I guess I should have dug deeper during my research. The files had Toril marked as an Imperial colony but there is no way this backwater world is part of the Dragon Empire. It soon will be, though, and there's nothing you can do about it." Lachlan's voice pauses in Shazer'a's ear. "You want to know why? Sure, I'll tell you. Mithral. Lots and lots of mithral. This world has tons of it and you know how much the Empire loves it mithral. And the magic here is off the charts, Shaz! Not that its going to help them against Imperial starships. A battleship called the Centurion is already in orbit. The invasion is foregone conclusion at this point. If I were you, I'd get my tail offworld before the dropships arrive."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by KainG
> With a quick arcane word, Kethrendil granted himself magical flight, and flew straight ahead at one of the armored troopers engaged with the xeph. Channeling magical electricity into this courtblade, and gripping it with both hands, he brought it down upon his target.



Kethrendil's blade slides off the armored man's armor like water of a duck's back. The electricity seems to be absorbed into the armor or at least dissipated by it.

"You should have flown away," the man mocks. Kethrendil can smell the orc blood even through the strange armor.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Dakashi assesses the situation and immediately realizes that the man he and Hadyri rescued from the storm shouldn't be here. Using psionic teleport, he moves the man out of sight of the invaders well to the rear and behind the inner gate's wall. *"Dead Mystra be praised,"* Haspur exclaims.

Dakashi watches as Hadyri rushes the stellar pirates and and slams her fist into one of them. He smiles as he moves to cover behind a wooden wagon sitting along the western side of the road. He doesn't see the summoned bear appear but hears the results. He watches as the half-dragon dismantles something metallic near where he and Hadyri had just been standing.

He prepares to use energy current on any other foes that come near Hadyri.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

_Silhouette and Thrak_

_Meanwhile..._
The streets of Baldur's Gate were teeming. Hysteria was spreading, and with it came packs of people struggling at odds with one another. Many were families either trying to get home or trying to reach the city walls to get out. Others were looters, breaking windows and taking advantage of the chaos to try and stuff their pockets. Sometimes one type became the other, and then back. And then there were those who were just...fleeing. Trying to find a safe place.

When it was the sky going mad though, where was safe?

For all the press and cries and frenzy, the crowd parted for Thrak. Being a good two heads taller than a full grown man, impossibly broad and muscled, and clad entirely in steel had that effect. His companion made substantially less impact, being invisible and directly behind him. She probably didn't NEED to be, but Thrak knew she disliked public appearances.

They were moving against the crowd, towards the harbor, hugging buildings wherever possible to get some cover from the falling floes of ice.

"I still think under the streets would have been better," the goliath muttered.

A quiet voice came from behind him, "There will be people down there too...and the people there would be far more...predatory than those here."

Thrak worked his shoulders and glared up at the seething clouds overhead. "I can kill people. I can't kill storms."

There was a chuckle. "Killing isn't always the answer."

As they crossed away from the markets the crowds thinned. There were still stragglers, scampering in ones and twos and threes...and of course plenty of people unconscious or dead in the streets with hailstones the size of men's head scattered around them...but they could make faster time. Thrak had a close call when a hailstone hurtled down at him, but it shattered about a foot over his head, impacting a protective barrier that had been invisible but flared like a series of nested honeycomb cells when struck, then faded again.

Thrak grunted and shook his head, and they hurried onward. The walls rose up over the buildings ahead, signaling that the Docks district was near. With any luck the crews of the ships were slowed by the weather as well. They only needed one ship to be intact, with enough crew to sail. Just one, and Silhouette could work her will to gain herself and her companion passage.

The hail was troubling though. Ships were built to resist weather, but this was no ordinary storm. Would sails stand up to this? Decks? She wasn't sure. Not for the first time she cursed that she still hadn't managed to unlock the latent potential in the enchanted belt around her waist. That would have been an easy way out...but it thirsted for more power than she was yet able to provide it in one go.

As Silhouette, fading into view as her invisibility wore off, and Thrak approached the stone wall dividing the Docks from the rest of the city, something curious happened. A man appeared from nowhere. They stopped, and Thrak reached back to grasp the hilt of his sword.

"Wait." Silhouette was revealed as humanoid, female, but with some distinct differences. Her skin was absolutely black in shade...darker even than the midnight violet of the drow. Against that backdrop, the white of her eyes and teeth were startlingly bright and she had no hair on her head. She was clad in a flowing robe of entwined streams of deep purple and red, making a strange aurora that clung to her voluptuous figure.

Thrak stayed his hand as the man crowed something about Mystra.

"I know him." Silhouette approached him, her curiosity tempered by wariness. She leaned down a little to get a closer look. "Haspur, is it? The 'mad prophet' of Baldur's Gate? You're no spellcaster...how did you appear here?"

The goliath frowned deeply. He knew her well, but it was hard to stand aside for her legendary inquisitiveness when the skies spat death and who knew what worse was to come. There were times to gather knowledge and secrets, and times to stay on task. But it was not for him to command the likes of her.

*OOC:* Violet and Maroon


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Silhouette hears a voice in her mind, "My master transported Haspur away from the battle in the harbor. Haspur is under the protection of my master, Dakashi. Who may I ask are you and your companion?"

*OOC:* Lavender Blush for psicrystal
___________________________________________________________________

At the voice in her mind, Silhouette went very still.

"Dakashi," she said, and glanced sidelong at Thak. His brow somehow managed to beetle even more, and he shook his head slowly.

Her eyes flicked back to Haspur, then roved over his emaciated form, seeking the source of the voice as she replied.

"Your master would seem to have a kind heart, using that kind of magic on behalf of one such as this," she said lightly. "I am called Silhouette. This is Thak. Tell me more of this battle in the harbor." As she leaned over to pull Haspur's vest open, she added, "And what is your name, whisperer of the mind?"
___________________________________________________________________

The voice continues, "I have no name my lady. I am a fraction of Dakashi's persona made manifest through use of his mind magic.

Haspur foretold of forces beyond our realms who are here to plunder Toril. They operate strange and powerful metal machines of death...

I believe the death of Mystra is linked to this invasion but i do not have proof yet.

Haspur also foretold of heroes who would band together to save this world from destruction.

Do you wish to save this world from destruction?"

While looking at Haspur, you can see a tiny ruby colored crystal which pulsates with a faint inner light. At first glance looks like a brooch but further examination reveals it has tiny spider like legs which it is using to clasp itself to Haspur's clothing.

If you attempt to remove it or the clothing it is attached to... it jumps or floes and re-affixes itself elsewhere on Haspurs clothing.
___________________________________________________________________

"Of course I wish to save it from destruction," Silhouette murmured, her eyes narrowing a little when she spied the gem. It skittered away from her fingers though, and she decided not to try to force the issue. "I keep all my things here. So, Haspur's important, hm? Who would have guessed...?"

She stood again. "Thak, bring him with us. Just to the gate. We wouldn't want him struck by a stray arrow or spell."

"Let's see this battle in the harbor for ourselves."

The towering goliath leaned down and scooped Haspur up in his hands, then carried him towards the gate in the inner city wall as Silhouette again cloaked herself in invisibility to get a relatively safe view of the conflict raging within.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

The female half-ogre steps behind the hoverjeep (away from the bear) using it for cover and opens fire. The sound of the semiautomatic railgun rifle reverberates through the air as it fires. She fires one burst in the direction of Shazer'a just after the half-dragon disarms the bomb and a second burst at Dakashi just before the elan erudite ducks behind the wagon.

The weapon shifts on her as the bear mauls the hoverjeep's driver against the vehicle, and her first burst fires wildly into the inner wall of the city. It punches three holes in the stone. She compensates for the second burst and hits the elan with the first bullet from the burst. The other two rounds bore holes through the wagon moments before Dakashi moves to hide there. The holes are as big as his fist. Luckily the bullet that hits him didn't do the same to his leg, although it is a bad way. The wound is surprising cold to the touch but feels like its on fire. Then Dakashi notices that the holes in wagon are rimmed with ice.

The half-ogre yells at Dakashi, "I got you, little man. Hiding won't save you."

*OOC:* 5-foot step, 1st Burst (at Shazer'a) > 1d20+13=27 (miss); Second Burst (at Dakashi) > 1d20+8=20 (hit Dakashi's flat-footed AC); Damage > 3d12+1+1d6=24


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> Nelalwe releases the held power in her quiescent weave with a touch to each of them as Shazer'a moves off and catches the grenade with practiced ease. Picking a target out of the crowd of pirates who seems a most likely candidate and chanting out a quick spell hits one with days worth of malnourishment and fatigue.



Nelalwe concentrates her spell on one of the men in the shock armor. She knows that Shazer'a will likely handle the half-ogre. Plus, she doesn't want to get to close to the rifle. The spell invades the man's body and he begins to shake; while he manages to shrug off part of the spell's power, Nelalwe knows he'll be fatigued and, thus, less dangerous.

*OOC:* I chose one of the orcs in the shock armor for your spell since you didn't specify a target. | Fortitude save > 1d20+8=26 (success) 14 subdual damage, fatigued (-2 Str, -2 Dex)

*OOC (new):* It is somewhere around the next few posts that there might be parts missing. I'm certain there should be another post for my reply to Salthorae's initial action for Shaz.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "You'll have to do better than that, elf spawn," the orc man boasts loudly. "You'll find me hard to pin down with that primitive toy. I've faced the worst that the ISPD has to offer, so I'm not afraid of an ignorant backworlder."



"Elf spawn," Soumral chuckles as she lines up her second shot at him. "Is that the best you can come up with you son of motherless ogre."

*OOC:* 1st Attack Roll: 1d20+9: 25 [1d20=16]
Damage Roll: 1d8+4+1d6: 15 [1d8=8] [1d6=3]
__________________________________________



> Originally Posted by Buddha the DM
> "Elf spawn," Soumral chuckles as she lines up her second shot at him. "Is that the best you can come up with you son of motherless ogre."



Soumral's second shot pierces through the orc man's strange clothing near his shoulder. The orc growls at her but then smiles. "A challenge," he says through gritted teeth. "I like a challenge. We'll see if you can shrug off blaster fire as easily as shrugged off your arrow."
__________________________________________



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Soumral's second shot pierces through the orc man's strange clothing near his shoulder. The orc growls at her but then smiles. "A challenge," he says through gritted teeth. "I like a challenge. We'll see if you can shrug off blaster fire as easily as shrugged off your arrow."



"Hit me with your best shot," she responds with a feral grin.
__________________________________________

The orc moves lightning quick across the street, nearly as fast as the xeph. His boots hum with energy as he dashes into a covered spot behind several barrels and takes aim at Soumral with his blaster rifle. The leader of the invaders fires one quick burst at the elf. The weapon spits out three powerful arcs of lightning much like the cannon on the strange vehicle. Somehow his misjudges his aim and the arcs of lightning impact a building behind her, burning the wood to ash, and leaving three gaping, burning holes in the building.

"Damn this stupid light gravity," he curses.

*OOC:* Orc Leader's Attack > 1d20+15=18 | Man, sometimes I hate my dice roller!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

The hobgoblin watches as the blaster fire misses the elf who was standing out in the open. He shakes his head, disbelieving his eyes. "These outlanders have some luck on their side, it seems." He seems to hesitate for a moment before his eyes glow with an internal fire. "But, there's no stopping it now." The sorcerer mumbles an arcane formula that transforms the outside of his body. He is soon covered with hard multicolored scales. He moves further away from his companions and draws a pistol from his holster. He finds a crate and ducks down behind it.

"Damn it, boss. I told you we couldn't trust that gobber." The disembodied voice of Lachlan Scaro seems to be all around the battefield. "He's going to save his own hide and try to cut a deal."

"Shut up and get control of that damn jeep of yours."

The driver of said jeep tries to get the bear off of him. He attempts to draw his pistol and shoot the bear point blank. The bear holds him fast and he cannot move. The man is able to move his arm but he can't reach his holster.

"Relax boss, it was never really out of my control. It is my baby, after all," Lachlan says. "Hey Shaz, I hope you're not to attached to your friend there. Watch this!"

The hoverjeep's cannon swivels on its turret and it points directly at Nelalwe. The gnomish war weaver can do little but hold her breath and pray. The cannon fires its lightning charge over her head. The energy slams into a building against the city's inner wall. The building explodes in a ball of electricity as the cannon shreds wood and stone. When the smoke clears, there is a scorch mark on the inner wall.

"Whoops, I missed. Oh well, next time little gnome. I need to compensate for your height next time. That tavern went boom though." Lachlan laughs manically through the comms.

"You crazy bastard," the hobgoblin yells.

"Yes, but he's our crazy bastard," the orc smiles as he prepares to line up for another shot. "So far, you've done nothing!"

*OOC:* Hobgoblin casts scales of the dragon from DS Imperial Supply (p. 92): boosts AC and gives DR. | Driver's grapple check > 1d20+9=24, Bear's grapple check > 1d20+16=28 | Lachlan's remote attack roll with the cannon (-2 to roll, no Dex) > 1d20+6-2=19 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Laran assesses the situation and realizes the gathered heroes are facing dangerous foes. He also knows his weapon likely won't do much to the men in the shock armor. He decides, instead, to sing an ancient rock ballad known throughout the Empire called Voice of Superstitions. Knowing that he shouldn't sing out in the open, Laran finds as safe corner as he can find and considers his options.

*OOC:* Inspire Courage (+1 moral bonus for allies against charm and fear effects; +1 moral bonus for allies on attack and weapon damage rolls)
__________________________________________

*OOC:* Now that Dakashi is under cover, if the guy who just shot him is within 50ft, he is getting an Energy Current (fire), Reflex Save for half (DC 24), 10d6+10 (spent 1 additional pp for augmentation to add another 1d6)

I can hit another foe if they are within 15ft of him also, if not then... Dakashi will provide cover fire preventing any enemies from getting to the hovering machine the bear just ripped someone off of.

Hadyri is going to continue fighting the guy she is near.

Flurry of Blows:
Attack 1d20+11, 1d20+11, 1d20+6
Damage 2d8+3, 2d8+3, 2d8+3


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

The armored orc in front of Hadyri pushes a button on his weapon, which makes a sharp blade spring out in front of it. The trooper stabs at Hadyri twice with the blade and catches the enlightened monk once before she realizes the blade is there. The second strike misses as she twists her body away from her armored foe.

Another of the shock troopers takes an uneasy step forward as he tries to see through the spots in front of his eyes. He lets out a low growl and points his weapon towards the one who hit him with magic. He fires two bursts at Nelalwe at point blank range. The first of the electric bolts nearly takes Nelalwe's head off. Only her animalistic power saves her in a split second. It and the other bolts from the first burst slam into another building on the opposite side of the street from the building that was demolished by the cannon. The second burst of bolts splay against the stone of the road around her feet sending up bits of debris and dirt. She's in a crossfire!

The third of the armored troopers steps forward confidently and fires two bursts from her blaster carbine. The first is directed at Rodan and the second at Soumral. Both burst find nothing but open air, stone wall, and cobblestone street. Luck seems to be on the side of the heroes.

"The gravity is low," their leader barks. "Either compensate or fight hand to hand."

The orc trooper in front of Kethrendil pushes the button on his carbine causing its sharp bayonet to be deployed. The trooper stabs Keth once in the arm but comes up short with his second thrust. He then steps back with the weapon out in front of him prepared for the elf to come at him again. A low chuckle issues from inside the orc man's strange helmet.

*OOC:* Shock trooper (vs. Hadyri) attacks > 1d20+11=21 (hit), 1d20+6=9 (miss); Damage to Hadyri > 1d6+3=7 | Shock trooper [fatigued] (vs. Nelalwe) attacks > 1d20+8=23 (miss), 1d20+3=9 (miss) | Shock trooper (vs. Rodan and Soumral) attacks > 1d20+9=11 (miss), 1d20+4=13 (miss) | Shock trooper (vs. Kethrendil) > 1d20+11=28 (hit), 1d20+6=20 (miss); Damage to Kethrendil > 1d6+3=6

Man, these troopers are like Stormtroopers. They can't shoot straight.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

A moment after being shift away by Dakashi's metal command, Haspur exclaims to the the air and then turns to run away. He gets no more than 20 feet before he nearly runs right into a huge man-thing. He looks up at the goliath with wonder and a hint of recognition. Him. If he's here then she is too. It's coming true just as I've seen it He muses inwardly. "Either they will all die or they will help usher in a new age for Toril," he mumbles with a sigh. He hadn't meant to say it out loud.



> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> As Silhouette, fading into view as her invisibility wore off, and Thrak approached the stone wall dividing the Docks from the rest of the city, something curious happened. A man appeared from nowhere. They stopped, and Thrak reached back to grasp the hilt of his sword.
> 
> "Wait." Silhouette was revealed as humanoid, female, but with some distinct differences. Her skin was absolutely black in shade...darker even than the midnight violet of the drow. Against that backdrop, the white of her eyes and teeth were startlingly bright and she had no hair on her head. She was clad in a flowing robe of entwined streams of deep purple and red, making a strange aurora that clung to her voluptuous figure.
> ...



"You are here," Haspur replies, strangely lucid. "Cloaked in shadow as I've seen it. You will need that ability often in the planetary war to come. Protected by Shar and by dead Mystra as well. The power and stability of the Weave is gone Lady in the Shadow. But other weave, the Shadow Weave, remains. Its strength will protect you, as long as you don't let it corrupt you."



> Originally Posted by tekknowkub
> The voice continues, "I have no name my lady. I am a fraction of Dakashi's persona made manifest through use of his mind magic.
> 
> Haspur foretold of forces beyond our realms who are here to plunder Toril. They operate strange and powerful metal machines of death...
> ...



"She is one," Haspur says to the voice. "As is Dakashi and all the others fighting the invaders in the harbor. They are not Imperials, but they are dangerous. There is one amongst them who is not what he seems. A hero of the stars but a servant of the dragons. He could be useful, if he can be convinced."



> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> "Of course I wish to save it from destruction," Silhouette murmured, her eyes narrowing a little when she spied the gem. It skittered away from her fingers though, and she decided not to try to force the issue. "I keep all my things here. So, Haspur's important, hm? Who would have guessed...?"



"We, I didn't even know, or believe," Haspur replies.



> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> She stood again. "Thrak, bring him with us. Just to the gate. We wouldn't want him struck by a stray arrow or spell."
> 
> "Let's see this battle in the harbor for ourselves."
> ...



*"Wait! No, I do not want to go!"* Haspur's lucidity vanishes as Thrak picks him up. *"No! No! No! No! There is only death pass those walls!"*

Thrak is forced to clamp one hand over the screaming prophet's mouth to keep him quiet, as he and Silhouette come to the open gateway of Baldur's Gate's inner wall. Parts of it have been ruined by, something. On their left, there are three large holes in the wall while the wall on the other side seems to be, melting.

But what makes Thrak stare with his mouth open is the scene that confronts them. There are men that seem to be clad in more than just armor. Four strange looking things that appear to be constructs. And there is a strange metal beast floating just above the air like an aberration he and Silhouette fought once. It is oddly shaped with a strange, is that a tentacle, on its back. If the little crystal hadn't mentioned metal men and machines of death, Thrak wouldn't believe his eyes.

Fighting alongside the metal beasts is a half-ogre holding a, bombard? There is another foe half-crouched behind a barrel; its hard to tell what he is from Thrak and Silhouette vantage point. A disembodied voice laughs manically. Arrayed against these strange villains are an even stranger group of, heroes? There is an elf and some other type of humanoid fighting the metal men. An female elf stands in the street taking aim at the orc behind the barrel. Close to her stands a short female humanoid. Right next to the inner wall, Silhouette notices a odd looking half-dragon clad in his own strange metal garb. There is also a humanoid with wings, a flying elf maybe? He seems to be a cleric of some sort.

A red-haired human looks towards Thrak and waves for him to come forward to where he's hiding behind a wagon. The wagon has several holes in it similar to the ones in the wall.

"Dakashi," the psicrystal hums. "That is the rest of me."

*"Put me down!"* Haspur mumbles through Thak's hand, trying to bite the goliath's fingers.

*OOC:* Silhouette and Thrak cannot see the hobgoblin from where they are. Round two starts now!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Bolstered by her previous attack hitting, Hadyri follows up with a flurry of blows against her armored foe. This time, however, the armor the orc man is wearing seems to absorb the kinetic energy of her strikes. Her strikes have no effect on her foe.
__________________________________________

The celestial bear growls at the man its holding. It rakes a claw along the man's back. The man screams in either anger or horror.

"Do something," he pleads to the half-ogre.

"Why," she laughs. "Having trouble with fuzzy."

*OOC:* Celestial bear's grapple roll > 1d20+16=26 | Driver's grapple roll > 1d20+9=19 | Damage from bear > 1d8+8=11


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "You should have flown away," the man mocks. Kethrendil can smell the orc blood even through the strange armor.



"Oh yeah? Well, you should've stayed of-ack!" Kethrendil's witty retort was cut short the armored orc's bayonet stabbed him in the arm. He quickly dodged the second thrust. As the orc stepped back, the elf spied from the corner of his eye one of the other armored beings fire what seemed to be some sort of advanced firearms. Only, instead of bullets, this one spat out lightning!

At least its missed some of the other local defenders who joined the fight. Kethrendil refocused on his own opponent. "Thanks for the breathing room," he quipped. The elf quickly enchanted himself some resistance of lightning. Then, he lunged at the armored orc, this time channeling necromantic energies within his blade. With both hands, he swung his sword at his foe...

... and missed once more.

Kethrendil gave the orc a blank look. "Not really giving you a good first impression of the locals, am I now..."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Rodan looks greedily at the hovering vehicle, seeing it as a means of escape if he can disable the man handling the remote control. "I'm glad to see we aren't dealing with Imperials, though space pirates aren't much better. But maybe we can take their vehicle and use it to flee this place."

*OOC:* If Rodan still sees the person handling the remote control (Lachlan) and recognizes him as humanoid, he will cast Hold Person at him. If not, he'll target the half-ogre with the spell.
__________________________________________

Soumral frowns at missing one of her first two shots at the orc, and continues to fire at him so long as he is within range to do so.

*OOC:* 16 arrows remain after these attacks.

Attack #1: 1d20+14: 20 [1d20=6]
Damage #1: 1d8+4+1d6: 12 [1d8=5] [1d6=3]

Attack #2: 1d20+9: 25 [1d20=16]
Damage #2: 1d8+4+1d6: 9 [1d8=2] [1d6=3]


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Shazer'a growls, "Leave my Weesham alone...", taking off from the ground, he flies directly at the nearest window of the Harbor Master's building. As he closes with the window, (ooc: 2 options: If EMP grenades will penetrate walls, then he throws an EMP grenade through the window keep himself out of range 20' radius, if they won't he blasts all the sensors he can see with his Acid Breath). "Get to cover Nel." Shazer'a says right before he enters the window to start hunting Lachlan. Stowing his plasma rifle as he flies, he draws his monofilament axe and laser pistol as he lands inside the window.

"Roger," Nelalwe replies. She tosses her stun grenade to hit as many of the pirates as possible at one time, trying to target the one she had already tagged with her spell. She then flies over to land on the tank. "Safest place to be is the shadow of the dragon mom said."

*OOC:* Emp Throw (if needed) 1d20+12 = 22, Damage 1d6 Fire = 6, 8d6 Electricity (Electronics only) = 37
OR Acid Breath Damage: DC18 Reflex save 60' line; 6d8 (full damage to objects) = 34

Nelalwe Stun Grenade: 1d20+9 = 17; Damage 6d6 non-leathal = 23


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan looks greedily at the hovering vehicle, seeing it as a means of escape if he can disable the man handling the remote control. "I'm glad to see we aren't dealing with Imperials, though space pirates aren't much better. But maybe we can take their vehicle and use it to flee this place."



Rodan directs the hold person at the half-ogre the orc leader had called Azara, hoping to keep her from firing that rifle again. The spell pushes against the half-ogre's mind and Rodan thinks he feels her will buckle for half a second before the half-ogre shakes off the compulsion magic.

*OOC:* Azara's Will save > 1d20+4=16 (saved)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Silhouette frowned at the babbling from Haspur, and with a touch on Thrak's arm said, "That's enough. Put him down just outside the gate, to the side there."

To Haspur she then leaned closer. "So. Asset, or liability? It's too soon to say, I think. That said..." 

The tiefling reached out to lay a finger against the old man's lips. "...the sooner you stop talking about me, the better you'll fare. For now, best to be silent. There will come a time for you to pour out all your visions, and I'm sure by doing so you'll do your part to stop all this chaos. But that time is not now. So...shhh."

Back on her feet, she caught Thrak's eye and nodded towards the harbor, seething with smoke and fire and violence.

"Now killing is the answer. Prepare yourself. I'll see if I can't give them a few more moments free from obliteration."

Thak nodded grimly and concentrated. Lines of blue light began tracing intricate patterns over the rocky grey skin of his arms and chest, in the few places where it could be seen between the plates of his armor.

Silhouette spoke in a quiet, siblant voice...a spell cast in whispers that seemed to echo, taken up and repeated by the shadows around her. The orcs in strange armor, clustered near the hovering ship, heard those whispers around them as well. Unease seized their hearts, and the world seemed to darken as if a thick cloud had passed over the sun.

*OOC:* (Thak uses Animal Affinity to raise his Strength to 24.)

DM's Note: Google Cache didn't save this post and my EN World notification gave me the original unedited post. This is where Sil casts Vertigo Field. As well, I don't think I have the proper reply to this post. It went bye bye into the Ethereal Plane.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> "Roger," Nelalwe replies. She tosses her stun grenade to hit as many of the pirates as possible at one time, trying to target the one she had already tagged with her spell. She then flies over to land on the tank. "Safest place to be is the shadow of the dragon mom said."



Just before Nelalwe tosses her grenade, a magical mist of swirling vapor engulfs the pirates, the bear, the xeph, and the elf. She tries to check her throw but the grenade is out of her hand before she can stop herself. All she can do is hope it hits in the right place. She here's it hit the metal of the hoverjeep and blast in the mist.

The half-ogre yells in discomfort, as does the driver of the jeep. Nelalwe can see him go slack in the bear's grip. The bear growls in annoyance at the loud sound and is effect. The stun wave reaches both the nearest trooper and the xeph but stops just short of catching Nelalwe in her own blast.

Looking at the mist, she thinks twice about flying into it.



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> *OOC:* Nelalwe Stun Grenade: 1d20+9 = 17; Damage 6d6 non-leathal = 23



*OOC:* The range increments for the grenade is 10 feet. Nelalwe is way more than 10 feet away from Azara (likely 2 or 3 increments away; I'll say 2 so -4 to attack roll [+1 for inspire] equals 14). Azara is the target (with cover [+4 AC] and concealment [20% miss chance]). The attack is miss so no 20% miss chance needed. Now we figure out where the grenade lands. 1d6+2=4 x 1 ft. = 4 feet away; 1d8=1 (square in front of Azara [on the hoverjeep])

So, the grenade's blast radius includes Azara, the bear (DR 5/magic), the hoverjeep driver, the closest shock trooper and Hadyri. I believe there is a Reflex save for half damage, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

*OOC:* The quoted part is the only section of the reply for the _vertigo field_ that I was able to find. It, however, pretty much explains whast happened to the shock trooper and Azara.



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> The orc man in front of him retches and grabs at his stomach. Then there is vomit everywhere.



"... my joke wasn't that bad, guy..."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Dakashi's energy current arcs into the half-ogre even through the mist. She howls in pain but remains standing. The secondary arc hits the armored man fighting Hadyri, and Dakashi sees through the mist that he goes down.

"Lachlan, you got to get me out of here!" The half-ogre exclaims.

"Try to hold out, Azara." Lachlan's voice hums through the jeep's comm.
__________________________________________

"Lachlan!" Zugorim shouts. He holds his fire, waiting for the ship's teleporter to transport him and the others back to the ship. He watches as one of the troopers goes down and the driver of the jeep stops moving. The bear lets the man go.

He then watches as half of the goods he and the others piled up is transported off the docks.

"What! Lachlan, what are you doing? Forget the goods!"

"Sorry, Zugorim. It's been fun working with you but I'm outta here. Good luck!"

"You bastard!"

The transporter tries to lock on to the driver and the armored orcs. It manages to pull up one armored orc. The one getting sick in front of Keth. Shazer'a watches on his sensors as Lachlan Scaro disappears from within the building. Gone. Likely transported to ship in orbit.

A text message appears on Shazer'a's screen, _You have 10 second before my baby goes boom. See you around, Shaz._

"Lachlan! LACHLAN!" Zugorim ducks down completely behind the barrel screaming at the sky. "You'll pay for this!"

*OOC:* DM's Note: There was a bit of confusion after I posted this due to the fact I don't think I made it clear enough that the message to Shaz about the explosion was for him only.
__________________________________________

The fatigued orc stumbles out of the mist, drops his weapon, and goes to his knees. "No amount of pay is worth this."

"Don't surrender you fool! The primitives will burn you at the stake!"

The other orc trooper stumbles in the mist towards the edge of the street. She hurls again before falling in behind some crates. "No more! No more!"
__________________________________________

"Your allies are either gone, down, or surrendering, pirate." The hobgoblin says. He stands and steps out from behind his cover with his holdout laser points towards the orc. "Do not throw your life away. Prison is better than death."

*OOC:* DM's Note: I seem to remember that there was something else before this where the hobgoblin announced his allegiance to the RES. If so, it is gone too.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Silhouette looks back towards where Haspur was set down and purses her lips. She looks at Thrak.

"Don't kill that one," she murmurs to him. "I am beginning to agree with our mouthy friend here. We may need him."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

"Never!" Zugorim drops his weapon and snaps his fingers. A fine looking blade appears in his hand. He rushes at the hobgoblin. Tocrhor takes aim as the orc charges. The laser flashes and hits the orc square on the chest, but the powerful orc man keeps coming. He drives his blade right through the hobgoblin's chest with a flash of steel and a peal of sonic energy. "You underestimated me, gobber!"

"E-even if I fall," Tocrhor gasps. "You will face j-justice."

Zugorim pulls his blade from the hobgoblin's chest and turns to face the gathered adventurers. The hobgoblin falls down to the ground. He looks at Azora as she tries to escape the mist. "Get up and keep fighting, Azora. Or you'll face my blade too. We are not beaten yet."

Haspur turns and runs away out of the grasp of Thrak.

*OOC:* Zugorim charges (+2 attack, -2 AC) Tocrhor's readied attack > 1d20+6=25 (hit); Damage > 1d10+1=4 | Zugorim's charge attack > 1d20+19+2=39 (critical threat); Confirm > 1d20+19+2=28 (confirmed); Damage > 2d8+14+1d6=27


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Rodan takes out his blaster pistol and takes a couple of shots at Zugorim, while rasping aloud, "I think that pirate must be insane. It's time to take him down before he hurts someone else."

*OOC:* Attack 1 - (1d20+12)[18]
Damage 1 - (3d8)[10]
Attack 2 - (1d20+12)[21]
Damage 2 - (3d8)[11] 

*OOC 2:* On second look, I screwed up the second attack roll. it should have been made at a +7, so the result should be a 17, not a 21.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Hadyri wonders where the mist came from that springs up around her. It hampers her sight slightly. As she prepares for her next flurry of blows against the armored orc, an arc of fiery energy slams into the half-ogre and then arcs to the orc. Hadyri recognizes it as one of Dakashi's powers. The orc goes down in front of her. She hear the invader's leader tirade when he is betrayed by one of his own. Then the orc in front of the elf fighting near her disappears. Likely magically teleported somewhere. She watches as the hobgoblin tries to get the leader to surrender and gets skewered by a blade that appears in the orcs hands by magic.

Hadyri tries to move through the mist to confront the orc but finds her movements cut in half. It takes all her strength to push through the field towards the orc. She does her best to avoid the floating vehicle and the retching half-ogre who is also trying to escape the field on her hands and knees. By the times she escapes the field, she's breathing hard and can only stumble a few feet towards the orc.



> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan takes out his blaster pistol and takes a couple of shots at Zugorim, while rasping aloud, "I think that pirate must be insane. It's time to take him down before he hurts someone else."



Rodan's first shot goes wide and Zugorim manages to deflect the blaster's energy with the edge of his sword causing it to miss Zugorim's head and hit the Harbourmaster's House behind him.

"Nice try, raptoran," the orc shouts.

The summoned bear moves away from the jeep, trying to escape the clutching nature of the mists around it. The bear stumbles 20 feet forward and then roars in displeasure after emerging from the field in the direction of the inner gate.

*OOC:* Can Rodan order the bear to act against its nature? It doesn't want to go near the vertigo field again.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Soumral grows increasingly frustrated at her seeming inability to land more than one shot. She takes aim at the nearest target to her and lets her arrows fly whether it be the same orc as before or a different target.

*OOC:* Atk Roll #1: 1d20+14: 21 [1d20=7]
Dmg Roll #1: 1d8+4+1d6: 16 [1d8=7] [1d6=5]

Atk Roll #2: 1d20+9: 27 [1d20=18]
Atk Roll #2: 1d8+4+1d6: 8 [1d8=3] [1d6=1]
__________________________________________



> Originally Posted by Buddha the DM
> Soumral grows increasingly frustrated at her seeming inability to land more than one shot. She takes aim at the nearest target to her and lets her arrows fly whether it be the same orc as before or a different target.



The magical field obscures Soumral's vision to two possible targets. While tempted to put an arrow in one of the armored orcs, she doesn't feel right shooting a foe who has surrendered even if they are orcs. She takes aim at the orc leader who just skewered the hobgoblin. Soumral's frustration increases as her first shot misses but then there is a satisfying thunk as the second arrow finds it mark through the swirling mist.

Soumral hears the orc growl in anger. He makes no retort this time. She will whittle him down.

*OOC:* 20% Miss Chance for Second Attack > 1d100=48 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Shazer'a reads Lachaln's message and looks toward the hoverjeep. _Damn it! I'm the only one who can keep it from exploding!_ The half-dragon uses the power of the fly spell to swoop down the to the vehicle and immediately begins hunting for the explosive. "Nelalwe! Everyone! You have to get out of here. that damn bastard has rigged the hoverjeep to explode. GO! GO! GO!" Shazer'a roars. "And whoever put up this magic, drop it!"

"Shazer'a," Nelalwe pleads. "I can help!"

"No, my Weesham! One of us must live to warn this city of what is come! Now go!"

Shazer'a doesn't wait to see if Nel does as he commands. He knows she will try to save the others. Using his datapad, he quickly discovers that the bomb is attached to the jeep's power systems. He looks for a way to bypass the connection, but there isn't any way to do it. If he had more time, he might have been able to try it. He picks another route and try to disable the power core. He finds the main bus and cuts the connections. Looking at the explosive, its countdown doesn't stop. The panel blinks a yellow emoticon with an evil grin that explodes.

Failure.

"It's no use! It's going to explode! There's nothing I can do!" Shazer'a says a prayer to the Warrior and tries to flap his wings to freedom. The magical field holds him in place. "This is bad."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Explode? Silhouette cursed softly and shouted, "Save the hobgoblin!"

She then said to Thak, "No charging off after all it seems. But we're going to need another way out as well."

With that and a flick of her hand, the magic field was gone.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Hadyri realizes that she and the hobgoblin are in mortal danger. She quickly activates her inner burst of speed and finds renewed energy. She dashes past the orc and grabs the hobgoblin leader moments before Silhouette shouts out for someone to save him.



> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> Explode? Silhouette cursed softly and shouted, "Save the hobgoblin!"
> 
> She then said to Thak, "No charging off after all it seems. But we're going to need another way out as well."



"Running might not be the best option, Silhouette. We are sheltered here. Maybe."



> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> With that and a flick of her hand, the magic field was gone.
> 
> *OOC:* (dismissing i think is an action...can't look it up now)



The field drops and both Azara and Kethrendil are free to move without restriction. Keth heard the half-dragon's warning and can see him standing on the thing he calls a 'hoverjeep'. He can tell the half-dragon isn't overstating the danger by the look on his companion's face. Keth knows when to retreat. He turns and runs as fast as he can past the other elf and the winged creature.

Azara reacts a moment later. She moves with determined purpose and stumbles away towards the dockyard as far as her churning stomach allows. It will be close. She prepares to dive into the harbor.

*OOC:* It's a standard action.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

_I won't let Shazer'a die!_ Nelalwe tells herself. She hopes she can get close enough to him through the field, bu then, it disappears. She rushes forward to be just in range despite his fierce look and casts dimensional step. She watches as the xeph rushes forward and pulls the hobgoblin to safety just before the spell teleports her and Shaz away from the hoverjeep. She would have saved him too, if it had been necessary.

Nelalwe teleports back 20 feet from the hovering vehicle and watches as Shazer'a teleports himself up into the building through the ruined window. The building will provide him a modicum of protection from the blast. It's the best she could do. She hopes she's far enough away to avoid the blast, as she hits the ground.

*OOC:* The spell allows a short teleport up to the target creature's base land speed, so while Nel can get completely out of range, she can't get Shaz 100% away from the tank. He only needs line of sight, so he can teleport through the window I had him shoot open the last round. He'll still have to make a Reflex save, but he'll have a +4 circumstance bonus.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

*The Hoverjeep Explodes*

With only a split second to think over his options, Dakashi decides that its best to chase after the orc after everyone else is safely out of range of whatever conflagration is to come from pending destruction of the floating construct, this hovering heap, as the half-dragon names it. He dashes out to the winged man and the elf manages to touch both at the same time, and psionically teleport everyone to safety.

What he sees next makes him glade he didn't teleport them into the middle of the street on this side of the gate...



> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> *OOC:* Rodan's Research Check
> [roll0]
> 
> ...



*OOC:* D.T., when you post rolls like these on the IC thread, pelase mark them as OOC. For a second, I thought I was in the wrong thread.

Rodan tries to remember the site he read on the InfoNet all those years ago. It explained the physics and dangers of exploding vehicles. There was something about pressure waves that makes his stomach churn now. Is he too close? He wants to run, but he is frozen in the moment.

Then the human with the red hair is standing between him and the female elf. He reaches out and touches both her and Rodan with outstretched fingers. With a wave of mental energy, Rodan finds himself, the human, and the elf all teleported far back on the other side of the inner gate. Rodan knows the explosion won't hurt him here, but the sound will likely be deafening.

Thrak stays with Silhouette, unwilling to leave her side.

Laran understands the danger of the exploding vehicle. He stops singing and heads through the inner gate and ducks down behind the stone wall with his ears covered and his eyes closed. He doesn't hear the sound of approaching hoofs pounding on the city's street.

Two of the invaders lie unconscious near the hoverjeep. The bear sniffs at the air and rumbles low sensing some form of impending doom. It's keen ears also pick up the sound of thundering hooves and clanging metal. The two conscious troopers move away from the jeep as quickly as they can. The nausea doesn't leave the one invader until it is too late for her to run. The other armored orc has better luck even with the magical fatigue holding and slowing him down. He manages to get out of the blast range just in time to look up and see the sight of a dozen armed and armored men bearing down on him with blades ready and a fierce determination in there eyes.

*"I surrender! I surrender!"* The trooper yells but the sound is eclipsed by the noise of the horses and their riders, soldiers of the the Flaming Fist.

Zugorim laughs as he runs away towards the ruined wall of Baldur's Gate's harbor district. He runs so fast that he covers 90 paces in half a second. His powered boots drive him forward towards freedom and revenge against Lachlan Scaro.

*"Metal beasts,"* one of the Fists yells. *"You will now face Grand Duke Eltan and the Flaming Fists!"*

It is the Grand Duke that Shazer'a and Nelalwe came to warn about the Dragon Empire and pending invasion. Nel tries to warn the man off but he cannot hear her. Shaz can only watch through the ruined window as Eltan and his steed trample the retreating and surrendering shock trooper and charge towards the hoverjeep with his lance ready to strike.

Hadyri hears a voice that isn't hers scream for help. The voice begs the Grand Duke to free them. Hadyri finds the voice. In their rush to save the hobgoblin, they had forgotten about the harbormaster in the energy cage. He is pinned down to the ground near the jeep. He tries to get Grand Duke Eltan's attention without luck. Hadyri can do nothing for him.

Mere seconds before the lance would have impacted the jeep's metal and plastiform frame, Shaz hear the sound of laughter rising from the jeep's comm system. The laughter is Lachlan's voice augmented with a tinny pitch and halting pause before continuing on in unnerving laughter.

Somewhere far away, Haspur falls to his knees and prays to dead Mystra. "He is strong, but he will be scarred. The jeep will start the scaled one's diplomacy for him, if the Grand Duke survives."

Then a red face of death blinks on Shaz's datapad and the hoverjeep explodes. Fire, twisted metal, and burning plastiform erupt in a massive ball of death, The explosion fills a 80-foot space around it, centered on its power core. The explosion hits the Harbormaster's House and makes it implode inward. While Shazer'a is partially protected from the metal projectiles thrown out and up from the sundered jeep, the fire from the explosion acts as a massive fireball. It spreads out to the wall and upward.

Nel watches in horror as the Grand Duke and half-a-dozen of his Flaming Fists are engulfed in the explosion with the remainder of their number being tossed off their mounts by the wave of energy that accompanies the blast. She cannot see anything beyond the flames, which spreads out to engulf one of the shock troopers. It creeps toward her, but she manages to avoid the flames and the flying debris. Luck. She feels the pressure wave hit her, however, and grits her teeth. She hears screaming and does not realize it was her screaming until much later.

Hadyri, as well, watches the explosion. Her eye are transfixed on the harbormaster as the explosion engulfs him. He screams for only a second. She also sees the deadly effect engulf the half-ogre just before she tries to dive into the waters of the harbor. The explosion picks her up and tosses her through the air and onto the edge of the harbor's dock. The flames threaten to engulf her and the hobgoblin but a wave of force blows both of them back 10 feet from the deadly flames. Her head ringing and her eyes watering, she almost misses the a human form being tossed through the air like a rag doll. The man is burning and screaming. The air is charges with electricity.

The others either watch or listen in horror as the explosion erupts in a ball of flame and throws chunks of burning metal and plastiform through the air. Several of the fists and their mounts are completely incinerated in the blast while others are knocked back or tossed into the air. Then an arc of electricity radiates out to the edge of the flames and a blast of force rushes out from the explsoion and slams into the inner wall. It tosses up objects and debris and feels like a painful wind. The world sounds like it's ringing a unending high-pitched bell.

"Gods' sundered. Soldiers' deaths. World's fall." Haspur whispers to the ground.
__________________________________________________ _________________
*OOC:* Explosion damage > 6d10+8+3=54

Okay, I decided to amp the damage up slightly since the jeep has a powerful electrical weapon mounted on it plus Azara left her railgun rifle on the back of the hoverjeep after being hit by the nausea. The cannon normally does 8d10 electricity and the railgun rifle does 3d12 piercing, so what I decided to do was add two #s to the damage equal to the hit dice of damage the weapons do (8 points of electricity and 3 points of piercing). I thought about adding half of the total damage the weapons would do (40 electricity and 18 piercing) but that seemed excessive (and a bit cruel). That would be 107 points of damage on a failed save, if I was to modify the roll above.

Damage breakdown > 22 points of fire damage, 24 points of piercing damage, and 8 points of electricity damage on a failed save. Half those values on a successful save. The save is a Reflex save (DC 20). Salthorae, the piercing damage Shazer'a takes (regardless of the result of the save) is reduced by 8 for the hardness of the stone wall that partially blocks the explosion from him. I will roll the saves for the NPCs sometime tomorrow. It's really late. And the plan was always to have Grand Duke Eltan ride in at the end of the third round. The harbormaster automatically failed his save, as did most of the Flaming Fists. There is a bad joke in there somewhere.

DM's Note: The revised higher damage was on the original OOC thread.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Rodan turns to thank his human savior. "Yes, you too know that often it is best to flee. You too are wise. But the danger is now over and we must return to see what we can do for the living, so that we who survive can live to flee again." With that Rodan goes back to the site of the explosion to see what comfort he can provide the injured. 
__________________________________________

Dakashi nods at Rodan, "My name is Dakashi.. let us make haste and see who can be saved." Dakashi follows Rodan towards the Aftermath of the explosion.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Silhouette winces as the house she and Thak are hiding behind trembles under the concussive force of the blast at the docks. Thatch falls over them, and the window off to one side blows out in a shower of cloudy glass. She shakes her head, trying to clear it of the ringing sensation in her ears that's muffling the world around her.

"Are you all right?" she asks the towering goliath beside her. He nods.

A quick spell envelopes Silhouette in a less...conspicuous...seeming. That of a half-elf wearing similar clothing, but colored in shades of blue and violet and green. Thus girded, she and Thak emerge from their shelter to cautiously make their way down the path towards what's left of the docks.

Silhouette scowls slightly at the carnage. That flying carriage would have been ideal. Still, perhaps something of value had been salvaged? They'd have to see.

"Friends," she called as they came down. "Well fought! Did you manage to save that hobgoblin? He seemed to know quite a lot about what's going on!"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

"Ughh. So that's what a building feels like when it falls on you," Shazer'as voice calls over Nelalwe's comms. She can hear the shifting of rubble as his enormous strength enhanced further by magic lifts even heave blocks off and away from him. "Shazer'a, you made it! I thought I was going to have to take you home already to get your shiny body!" Nelalwe exclaims as she darts up in flight and over to where he would emerge from the building. "Get out here so I can heal you you big lug!"

As Shazer'a flies out covered in some of his own blood and dust from rubble and debris covering him head to toe. "I'm fine... I heard and saw Eltan and some of his Fist's enter the harbor just prior to the detonation. Let us see if we can salvage anything of him or his forces. Who knows, if he yet lives, maybe he'll now listen to us. Save your healing capacity for him and maybe weave me in if you can."

With that, the two of them fly directly towards the blast epicenter to see if anyone yet lives.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Kethrendil lowered his arm that shielded his eyes from the explosion. Gods, he had never seen an explosion as destructive as this. He may not have known what the flying carriage truly was, but the half-dragon's words were clear enough. He seemed to know what this was about, so Keth had heeded his words and rushed away as far as he could. 

When he heard Duke Eltan's war cry, he halted and looked back. He could only look in horror as the machine exploded, blowing away the brave half-dragon, and engulfing Duke Eltan and his retinue. As the dust cleared, the elf cursed at his inability to have prevented this. Staring at the remains of the explosion, Kethrendil feared the worst, but then he saw movement. The half-dragon was alive, and flying!

"Hey! You all right?" Keth called out to him. The elf hurried to the center of the explosion, keeping an eye out for other survivors, especially the Duke.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan turns to thank his human savior.  "Yes, you too know that often it is best to flee.  You too are wise.  But the danger is now over and we must return to see what we can do for the living, so that we who survive can live to flee again."  With that Rodan goes back to the site of the explosion to see what comfort he can provide the injured.





> Originally Posted by tekknowkub
> Dakashi nods at Rodan, "My name is Dakashi.. let us make haste and see who can be saved." Dakashi follows Rodan towards the Aftermath of the explosion.



Once the smoke clears and the dust settles, Rodan sees a scene that reminds him of the horrors that plagued his homeworld when the Dragon Empire came. The hoverjeep is completely gone. There is a huge hole where it had   been before its power core exploded. Harbormaster's House has been partially collapsed due to the blast. Other nearby buildings that weren't already on fire have been scorched black by the explosion. Many of them have collapsed or are about to. Rodan's ears are still ringing so he can barely hear Dakashi's reply.

Five of the soldiers who rode in the harbor district on horseback are dead. They were ripped to shreds by the explosion. There is nothing Rodan can do for them other than pray for their souls. Three others lie on the ground, horribly wounded while two more, a man and a woman, are on their knees choking due to the putrid smoke left in the air by the blast. The invaders who had been unconscious on the ground have been burnt to cinders. There is no sign of the half-ogre either. One of the shock troopers lies on the ground moaning. His armor has been scorched as ha much of his skin.

The smell of burning flesh is sickening and all to familiar to Rodan but at least there isn't any radiation.

Dakashi tries to make sense of he's looking at. It seems unnatural to him, but then again, he's sure he's not  completely natural either. He is relieved to see that Hadyri is alive. She is cradling the hobgoblin's head in her lap. The goblin man looks like he's on death's door, but there might still be a chance to stabilize him. The one named Nelalwe rushes toward the ruins of Harbormaster's House.

A distraught cleric, who was amongst the riders, tries to cast a mass healing spell to save the dying, but his divine magic fails him. He falls to his knees and raises his head the sky in disbelief. *"Why, Torm? Why? Where are you?"* He pounds his mailed fists on the ground.

Rodan and Dakashi see that the leader of the riders still stands. He is obviously tougher than most of his men. The knight looks around in disbelief at the carnage. His horse stands nearby, badly hurt, but one of only two equines still standing after the blast. The other horses perished quickly, thankfully. Eltan, as Rodan had heard the man call himself, stands over the dead body of one of his men. He looks down at the mangled corpse with true sorrow. "Scar," he says. "I am sorry. I should have listened to Thalamond and been more careful, but how could I ever imagined this kind of horror? *Give me giants! Give me dragons! Those I would understand! Not metal beasts from the stars!"* He screams at the sky.

Eltan's gaze drifts across the carnage until he is looking right at Rodan and Dakashi. At first, he's not sure what to make of them. He seems to sense Rodan's purpose as healer. "You," he says point at Rodan. "Can you help my soldiers? The gods of Toril are either silent or diminished. I care not what being you worship, raptoran. *Just help them please and I will exclaim your name to Tempus in thanks!*"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> Silhouette winces as the house she and Thak are hiding behind trembles under the concussive force of the blast at the docks. Thatch falls over them, and the window off to one side blows out in a shower of cloudy glass. She shakes her head, trying to clear it of the ringing sensation in her ears that's muffling the world around her.
> 
> "Are you all right?" she asks the towering goliath beside her. He nods.
> ...



The carnage has left several of the Flaming Fists dead in the street. A few of them are still alive. Most notably their commander who stands transfixed, his eyes on the winged man. A raptoran if Silhouette is remembering correctly. He stands next to the man with the floating jewel that attached itself to Haspur. The crystal had called the red-haired man Dakashi.

_Wait! Haspur, where is he?_ She thinks. The last thing she remembers was him running away. Looking again at the carnage, it seems the mad prophet's fears were indeed real.

Thrak stands beside her solemnly. He looks at the carnage with an uneasiness that Silhouette has rarely seen in him.



> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> "Friends," she called as they came down. "Well fought! Did you manage to save that hobgoblin? He seemed to know quite a lot about what's going on!"



She soon discovers that the hobgoblin does indeed live. He is being tended to by the xeph girl. She had fought toe to toe with one of the armored men and lived. She was either very brave or very foolish.

Silhouette can tell the hobgoblin is likely hovering on the edge of death. He will need healing if he's going to be able to explain what is happening.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Rodan steps forward and into the midst of the injured and dying.  "Lord Eltan, I will help your men.  I would have helped your men even without the promises of reward, for I cannot stand to see those suffer when help could have been provided.  This will mend their bodies, but the nightmares will remain.  The nightmares always remain."

The raptoran gives a strong prayer to The Merchant and sends out his healing magic, touching those that are closest to death's door.  Afterwards, he then begins to administer his healing skills to any and all injured, muttering to himself all the while about the tragedy he witnessed.

*OOC:* Dropping Spell Resistance for Cure Light Wounds, Mass.  It can heal up to 10 people/animals.  Rodan will heal the ones hurt the most and stabilize the dying.

(Cure Light Wounds, Mass; Healing Skill)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> "Ughh. So that's what a building feels like when it falls on you," Shazer'as voice calls over Nelalwe's comms. She can hear the shifting of rubble as his enormous strength enhanced further by magic lifts even heave blocks off and away from him. "Shazer'a, you made it! I thought I was going to have to take you home already to get your shiny body!" Nelalwe exclaims as she darts up in flight and over to where he would emerge from the building. "Get out here so I can heal you you big lug!"
> 
> As Shazer'a flies out covered in some of his own blood and dust from rubble and debris covering him head to toe. "I'm fine... I heard and saw Eltan and some of his Fist's enter the harbor just prior to the detonation. Let us see if we can salvage anything of him or his forces. Who knows, if he yet lives, maybe he'll now listen to us. Save your healing capacity for him and maybe weave me in if you can."



In the back of his mind, Shazer'a considers Lachlan Scaro and how his old foe came to be here at the same time he did. Was it just a random occurrence or had Fate put them here together to renew an old rivalry. Looking at the destruction all around him, Shaz can only wonder how worse it would have been if he and Nel hadn't been here.



> Originally Posted by KainG
> Kethrendil lowered his arm that shielded his eyes from the explosion. Gods, he had never seen an explosion as destructive as this. He may not have known what the flying carriage truly was, but the half-dragon's words were clear enough. He seemed to know what this was about, so Keth had heeded his words and rushed away as far as he could.
> 
> When he heard Duke Eltan's war cry, he halted and looked back. He could only look in horror as the machine exploded, blowing away the brave half-dragon, and engulfing Duke Eltan and his retinue.



The blast had nearly knocked Kethrendil and the others nearby off their feet. He'd hate to think what would have happened to him if he hadn't run away. Watching the duke and his soldiers ride into that blast had been one of the hardest things he's ever had to witness.



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> With that, the two of them fly directly towards the blast epicenter to see if anyone yet lives.



The epicenter is a mark of destruction. the hoverjeep was completely gone. Whatever device Lachlan had built into its power core had done its job well. Most of the Flaming Fists are either dead or dying. Shazer'a is glad to see that Eltan does indeed still live. He is standing over a dead comrade and asking the raptoran to heal his remaining soldiers. The cleric is obviously not from the world. His armor and gear give him away as a either Imperial expat or an Outlander.

Either way, his celestial bear had saved many this day. The summoned bear sat in the rubble in one of the nearby buildings licking its wounds.

And there was a red-haired man and his xeph companion. Both of them had performed well during the fight. The xeph was tending to the hobgoblin while her master... no mentor stood next to the raptoran. Shaz sees that both of the elves, a male and female, who'd fought beside them also lived. Heroic natives of the world who would be greatly needed to fight against the invasion to come. Wait, there are two others as well! A female half-elf he hadn't seen earlier and a very large man who stands next to her, protectively.

Shaz remembers another, odd fellow. A bard, maybe. He was dress in Outlander gear, as well, but he seems to have disappeared. Saz checks the rest of the harbor for the invaders. He finds only one that lives; one of the shock troopers sits along the edge of a ruined wall. The orc man is severely hurt. Surrendering hadn't saved him or his companions from Lachlan's treachery. Shaz sees no sign of the invader's leader, Zugorim. It seems the bastard has lived to run away and be caught another day. The hobgoblin might be helpful with that, if Shaz can keep Eltan from skewering the goblin man.

Turning his attention back to Eltan, the man is hurt but not nearly as bad as his soldiers. Even his horse is alive, barely. A female soldier tries to settle it down so it doesn't hurt itself more. She coughs as she does, her throat stinging from the acidic vapors left behind by the explosion. An irritant but not fatal. Eltan stands with his back to where Shaz and Nel land, near the epicenter. The knight's instincts take over and Shaz soon finds a blade pointed at his jugular. The man is haggered and distraught, which is mirrored in Sha'z own eyes.



> Originally Posted by KainG
> As the dust cleared, the elf cursed at his inability to have prevented this. Staring at the remains of the explosion, Kethrendil feared the worst, but then he saw movement. The half-dragon was alive, and flying!
> 
> "Hey! You all right?" Keth called out to him. The elf hurried to the center of the explosion, keeping an eye out for other survivors, especially the Duke.



Keth is surprised to see that Grand Duke Eltan lives! Soem of his men weren't so lucky, however. The sight is brutal. There are pieces of body parts scattered around the area where the explosion took place. Keth sees as one man tries to gasp for air but can't because half his chest is gone. The man dies holding another knight's hand. It's grisly. One of their former foes. The female member of the group who he had face just moments ago was lying on the ground bleeding everywhere. She took off her helmet and Keth could see some human features in her face. A half-orc not an orc! Her face was filled with fear and Keth could see tears in her eyes.

As Keth calls out to he half-dragon, he and his companion land behind Duke Eltan who looks ragged but in no danger of dying. Indeed, the leader of the Flaming Fists quickly draws his blade, turns, and points it at the half-dragon. His hands do not shake but his knees tremble.

"You, you were at the temple," Eltan says to Shaz after recognizing the half-dragon. "You yelled something, but I couldn't hear it over the crowd. Who are you, half-dragon? And why are you here in Baldur's Gate? Are you one of these offworlders the High Artificer warned me about? Have you come to consul or to conquer? Speak!"

*OOC:* Shaz can tell that the man is on edge. A Diplomacy check might be a good idea at this point. Eltan is considered Unfriendly at this point.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan steps forward and into the midst of the injured and dying.  "Lord Eltan, I will help your men.  I would have helped your men even without the promises of reward, for I cannot stand to see those suffer when help could have been provided.  This will mend their bodies, but the nightmares will remain.  The nightmares always remain."



Rodan's words seems to calm the man, that is, until the half-dragon lands behind the knight. Eltan's blade is drawn quicker than Rodan's eyes can follow. The knight and protector of the city points his blade at the half-dragon and asks him the questions that the leaders of Rodan's own people had asked those that had come to either enslave or warn Rodan's world.



> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> The raptoran gives a strong prayer to The Merchant and sends out his healing magic, touching those that are closest to death's door.  Afterwards, he then begins to administer his healing skills to any and all injured, muttering to himself all the while about the tragedy he witnessed.



The magic flows out off Rodan and into the worst of the wounded. He is happy to see that several of the soldiers on death's door begin to breath better and their color returns. They will need more than magical healing, however. Horrors such as this often leave mental scars as well.

He tends to those who need it most before going to check on the hobgoblin. The goblin man is badly wounded, but with his healing touch and medical gear, Rodan soon has the hobgoblin patched up. He'll live to answer the questions that will soon follow.

Rodan looks for any sign of the half-ogre. He finds her, dead, half hanging from one of the dock posts. A strap from a shoulder belt keeps her from sinking into the water. She is burned to a crisp and her gear is either destroyed or soaked. Blood and gore cover the edge of the dock and Rodan has to be careful not to slip on her life fluids.

He saves the surviving invader for last. While her wounds are serious, she wasn't in any danger of dying. Rodan can see that she's not a full-blooded orc. Half orc, half human most likely. The badges on her sleeve mark her as a mercenary for hire. She tries not to look at him as he tends her wounds. She had been crying earlier and now tried to hold back the tears once again. Her arms and legs are burnt from fire and lightning, as is half off her face.

As Rodan finishes with her, she speaks to him, finally. "I, I am sorry. It w-wasn't sup-" She stops herself from saying more.



> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> OOC: Dropping Spell Resistance for Cure Light Wounds, Mass. It can heal up to 10 people/animals.  Rodan will heal the ones hurt the most and stabilize the dying, using his diagnostics monitor if necessary. I don't have my Dragonstar handbook with me and am unsure if the diagnostics monitor gives any bonus to heal checks.
> 
> (Cure Light Wounds, Mass, Healing Skill)



*OOC:* Rodan's spell is good enough to heal and stabilize the worst of the wounded. I'm assuming he's only going to use his Heal skill on the hobgoblin unless you say otherwise. (He's nowhere near as bad off as some of the others but he's going to need either rest or magical healing before he regains consciousness.)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Rodan pats the half-orc lightly on her arm, then says aloud, "I do not know what you may have intended this day, but you must have known on some level that coming here in such a way could only have resulted in violence and death.  If you want forgiveness for your actions, I am not the one who can give it to you.  You shall only receive it from those who you have wronged, and only after time and effort."  Rodan then rises and uses his remaining cure light wounds spells on those that are the most grievously harmed.  As he works he says to the local authorities.

"I cannot speak for the others, but I myself am a refugee fleeing from the carnage of invaders such as these.  However, those you faced today were mere pirates.  It is likely that the Empire now knows of this world and is coming to claim it.  They will come with much greater power than what you have seen today.  The only choice would be between flight or surrender, if you would ask my opinion.  My people chose to fight instead, and we were answered with fire and death..."  Rodan tells the nearby authorities his tale as he tries to keep his hands from shaking and administers further to the wounded.

*OOC:* Casting five more Cure Light Wounds, leaving only Updraft as the remaining 1st level spell.  Also trying for Diplomacy to calm those nearby.  Requesting a bonus to Diplomacy since I am using more magic to heal the most wounded of Duke Eltan's men and horses.
__________________________________________



> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan pats the half-orc lightly on her arm, then says aloud, "I do not know what you may have intended this day, but you must have known on some level that coming here in such a way could only have resulted in violence and death. If you want forgiveness for your actions, I am not the one who can give it to you. You shall only receive it from those who you have wronged, and only after time and effort."



She hangs her head and says nothing more.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan then rises and uses his remaining cure light wounds spells on those that are the most grievously harmed.  As he works he says to the local authorities.
> 
> "I cannot speak for the others, but I myself am a refugee fleeing from the carnage of invaders such as these. However, those you faced today were mere pirates.  It is likely that the Empire now knows of this world and is coming to claim it.  They will come with much greater power than what you have seen today.  The only choice would be between flight or surrender, if you would ask my opinion.  My people chose to fight instead, and we were answered with fire and death..."



"So, it is as Thalamond Albaier told me," Eltan replies, lowering his sword. "The world is at risk. At first I thought he was talking about a magical portal like the ones in Dragonspear Castle, but as he went on and on, it began to make less sense to me. An invasions from the sky. Soldiers and infernal constructs of metal and magic that put spelljammers to shame. Entire cities laid to waste. Ours gods sundered into ruin by an unknown power. *And now you tell me that these here that caused this destruction are only pirates! These brigands have done more damage to Baldur's Gate in one morning than seems even possible!* And this Empire we're, no, the world is to soon face is so much stronger?"

"How do we fight these invaders without our gods," the fallen priest of Helm decries. "My power is gone, Eltan! Helm is silent and Mystra is dead!"

"The High Artificer told me that Gond is still with us," Eltan replies. "And I hope that Tempus is still with me now. I think I would have felt something had the Foehammer died."



> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan tells the nearby authorities his tale as he tries to keep his hands from shaking and administers further to the wounded.
> 
> *OOC:* Casting five more Cure Light Wounds, leaving only Updraft as the remaining 1st level spell.  Also trying for Diplomacy to calm those nearby.  Requesting a bonus to Diplomacy since I am using more magic to heal the most wounded of Duke Eltan's men and horses. {snip}



Eltan remains on edge as Rodan talks about his world and what happened. The heroes and soldiers gather around and listen to the tale. The outlanders aren't surprised by the tale but hearing it is hard. The natives of Toril are both awestruck and horrified, as Rodan talks about the Dragon Empire and what it means for the world if they come to Toril. The death and destruction is on a worldwide scale. Forget the Time of Troubles, if the Dragon Empire tries to take the world, no part of Toril will escape its wrath. Those who resist either killed or taken into slavery. Better to be killed than to be transported off-world into a starfaring empire that controls hundreds of thousands of star systems filled with billions of souls who are loyal to a insanely powerful red dragon that is the latest ruler in a long line of dragons that have ruled the Dragon Empire for thousands of years.

Once Rodan finishes his tale, several of the Flaming Fists that had been standing have either gone to their knees to pray or are throwing up over barrels and crates. Grand Duke Eltan stands stoically in silence until Rodan is finished. He looks at his soldiers and then around the harbor and finally up towards the rest of the city of Baldur's Gate. "By Tempus," he mumbles. "What can I against such power?"

The leader of the Flaming Fists lets go of his sword inadvertently, as his gaze turns to the sky above. "What can any of us do?"

*OOC:* I can give you a +6 circumstance bonus on your Diplomacy check. +1 for each healing spell Rodan has cast. That gives you a modified Diplomacy check of 18. which is high enough to make Eltan indifferent towards the PCs, overall.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Buddha the DM
> Soumral stands quietly keeping her eye alert for any signs of trouble with an arrow knocked on her bowstring but not drawn taut.



Soumral Shadewalker finds no obvious threats on the docks. The orc has fled, the half-ogre is dead, the last armored foe has surrendered, and all the other pirates are dead. She tries not to look at the dead soldiers in the street, or what's left of them. She soon finds herself listening to the winged man's story. He's a raptoran from another world that was invaded by an empire of dragons from the stars. They came with powerful machines and magic and laid waste to the world. They dug up the world's metals and gems and 'clear cut' the world's forests.

As Rodan describes the systematic pillaging of his world, a tear creeps from Soumral's left eye as she thinks of the Dalelands and its people. And, somehow, the Shadowthorne had known that change was coming. Had they known that the world was going to be invaded by a stellar empire with advanced constructs beyond anything that Soumral could have possibly imagined before today.

Rodan talks about the empire having hundreds of thousands of what he calls starships, which, to her, sounds very similar to advanced version of the few spelljammers she's seen that shoot massive bolts of fire and lightning. Each of these ships are filled with soldiers armed with weapons similar to the ones that the pirates used here today, and these soldiers will come in powerful metallic armor that will be nearly impervious to any sword, bow, or crossbow.

And these invaders will have magic as powerful as anything that exists on Toril. In some ways, the magic will be more powerful. Magic and artifice combined in devastating ways. And they will have massive metal machines that made the 'hoverjeep' seem like a child's toy in comparison. Each of these metal constructs will be filled with armored men and fire larger energy weapons like the one on the construct that just exploded. And there will be massive metal machines that walk like men.

After he finishes his story, she finds that her hands are shaking.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Kethrendil supposed he should be angry with the sole enemy survivor, but looking at her pathetic state replaced any hate he might have had with pity. Still, although it was obvious to him that she no longer had any fight left in her, he made sure that no weapons were left in her reach as the raptoran began his healing. While he did so, Kethrendil went around the battlefield to help the survivors pick themselves up.

Listening the cleric's story sent a chill down the elf's spine. This was worst than the Time of Troubles. They were dealing with invaders wielding technology far beyond what they could imagine, and with the willingness to burn an entire world to ashes to get what they wanted. He thought of home, blessed Evermeet. Even if some of its defenses survived the Weave's destruction, he had little doubt that these invaders could easily rain death and destruction on her beautiful forests.

Duke Eltan's lamentation brought him back to the present. Hearing the despair coming out of this strong man that he respected ignited something within him. He approached the Duke, and heard what the half-dragon said to him.

"Your Grace, the words of our friend here ring true," he said. He clenched his fists. "These foes that are coming are powerful and have many advantages, but they are mortal like you and I. They can be fought, outsmarted. And killed." He spared a glance to the remains of the pirates.

"We'll have to be careful and more cunning them, but we can fight back. We of Faerun are no strangers to surviving cataclysms. And we are not alone. It appears we have allies who know our enemy, and may have the knowledge we need to defeat them." He nodded to the half-dragon and raptoran.

"You cannot give to despair, your Grace. We need your strength. Your people need you. We need to find ways so that they will be able to survive the coming storm, and get those willing to fight ready to do so. Speaking of fighting, that orc ran off before the explosion. We should track him down before he causes more trouble."

*OOC:* Rolling a Diplomacy check if that can help: [1d20+9] = 11+9 = 20 (http://www.unseenservant.com/default.asp?do=showone&id=95034&macid=0)

DM's Note: I seem to remember that Sil says something about being cunning and that it is something that she can get behind. I couldn't find that post either.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Not flinching as the duke spins his sword towards Shazer'as throat. "I am Lord Shazer'a, scion of House Golion. And yes, your world is at risk from the Dragon Empire. I have been trying to warn you and your city for weeks now, but none would heed me. My House was the last to rule before the Red's took power and Mezzenbone the throne. His ways of planetary aquisition are... aggresive. But you have not yet encountered the Imperial Legions, these are but a small band of pirates and opportunists. How they managed to lay their hands on imperial shock armor baffles me. One of the pirates, who betrayed the rest and detonated the hoverjeep, told me that the Centurion, an Imperial Battle Cruiser has indeed arrived. I and my wesham Nelalwe will lend what aid we can, though against the Legions, I'm not sure what we can do and my House is bound by Imperial law, they cannot openly act against the Legions. We may be able to have His Grace, Duke Kupric submit a greivance against the Imperial action as technically this world falls under the Golion domains, but that will take time, and your world may not have the luxury."

Seeing the Raptorian for the first time and noting his markings, he adds, "This outlander worshiper of the Merchant will be useful." 

Thinking as Eltan and the backworlder cleric speaks of the death of gods, "If the Empire brought an Aspect of the Twelve into your system, it could potentially have laid waste to many of your deities."

"He claimed to be RES, see what you can do about healing and reviving him. He may know more of the Legion's plans. Also tend to the surviving pirates, they may know something of Lachlan's plans." Shazer'a says looking at the wounded and dying, he motions Nelalwe to the hobgoblin. 

Looking back to the Grand Duke, "In truth there is little hope should Mezzenbone truly desire it, but despite their armor, the legion are but mortals and can be killed. If your magic is awry it will be difficult to stand with your level of technology, I refuse to hide the truth from you. Your world is but one, while those of the Empire are as the grains of sand on a beach. If your world has many more like those who stood here today, then you may stand some chance, slim though it may be, of survival."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> Not flinching as the duke spins his sword towards Shazer'as throat. "I am Lord Shazer'a, scion of House Golion. And yes, your world is at risk from the Dragon Empire. I have been trying to warn you and your city for weeks now, but  none would heed me. My House was the last to rule before the Red's took power and Mezzenbone the throne. His ways of planetary aquisition are... aggresive. But you have not yet encountered the Imperial Legions, these are but a small band of pirates and opportunists. How they managed to lay their hands on imperial shock armor baffles me. One of the pirates, who betrayed the rest and detonated the hoverjeep, told me that the Centurion, an Imperial Battle Cruiser has indeed arrived. I and my wesham Nelalwe will lend what aid we can, though against the Legions, I'm not sure what we can do and my House is bound by Imperial law, they cannot openly act against the Legions. We may be able to have His Grace, Duke Kupric submit a greivance against the Imperial action as technically this world falls under the Golion domains, but that will take time, and your world may not have the luxury."



"If you've been here all this time and have not been able to meet with me of the other Grand Dukes, it means the city's bureaucracy has failed it. Of course, it would have been unlikely that I would have believed you without some form of proof. I'm sure you came prepared. So, this Emperor of yours, this Mezzenbone is like you? A half-dragon or some other dragonblooded being? I understand that those responsible for this attack aren't as dangerous as your legions  but *look at what they did!*" Eltan holds his arms out wide while looking around in frustration. "How will your Emperor Mezzenbone react to this assault on our city? If we offer peace, will he hunt down the other pirates who have escaped? And you say you and your House want to help yet you can't stand against these legions with us due to your loyalty to your empire. Where is this Duke Kupric of yours and why didn't he come himself if this so important to your empire? How am I supposed to trust anything you say at this
point?"



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> Seeing the Raptorian for the first time and noting his markings, he adds, "This outlander worshiper of the Merchant will be useful.



"I am thankful to him. He has saved my soldiers from deadly wounds." Duke Eltan salutes Rodan. "You, Merchant worshiper, have my thanks! Your god, is he like Waukeen?"



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> Thinking as Eltan and the backworlder cleric speaks of the death of gods, "If the Empire brought an Aspect of the Twelve into your system, it could potentially have laid waste to many of your deities."



"So, these Twelve aspects are your gods? And only Twelve for all the stars? That seems very unlikely. But, if it is as powerful as you say..."



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> "He claimed to be RES, see what you can do about healing and reviving him. He may know more of the Legion's plans. Also tend to the surviving pirates, they may know something of Lachlan's plans." Shazer'a says looking at the wounded and dying, he motions Nelalwe to the hobgoblin.



Nel nods and goes to check on the hobgoblin. Rodan has stabilized the goblin man, but he is still unconscious.

"So, your empire allows goblins to have free reign amongst the stars? That doesn't sound like a good way to run an empire. The next thing you'll be telling is that they use displacer beasts as guard dogs." Eltan looks at the hobgoblin with some disgust. "I've never met a hobgoblin that didn't try to kill me. If he knows something vital, I want to know. But if he lies or tries to flee, I will have him killed. At the very least, he will have to stand before me and other Grand Dukes and answer for this attack, as will the half-orc female." Eltan glances at the half-orc in shock armor menacingly.

"We should wake him," the female Flaming Fist says. "He can tell us where the other pirates have fled."



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> Looking back to the Grand Duke, "In truth there is little hope should Mezzenbone truly desire it, but despite their armor, the legion are but mortals and can be killed. If your magic is awry it will be difficult to stand with your level of technology, I refuse to hide the truth from you. Your world is but one, while those of the Empire are as the grains of sand on a beach. If your world has many more like those who stood here today, then you may stand some chance, slim though it may be, of survival."



"Our world has many who are considered heroic, but there are just as many who are dangerous opportunists. Many will be unwilling to bow this tyrant of your and will fight to the death for their freedom. I appreciate your honesty, at least. You could have come here and tried to lie your way into my good graces. As for out technology, I admit that I'm not versed in the art of artifice, but the High Artificer does know something of mixing magic with metallurgy. I'm not sure how much use he'll be to us today. His faith in Gond and the others gods of Faerun has been shaken with Mystra's death."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Rodan answers the question brought to him, "Yes, Waukeen and the Wanderer have similarities.  An explanation would be complicated, however, and this is not the time for such a lengthy discourse.  The more important discussion is a course of action.  Your world is not united, so do you truly believe that your nation can fight against the Empire on its own?  Who would join the fight?  Who would side with the Empire against you?  The Empire has a soft spot for hobgoblins and the drow, so where would your own world's drow and hobgoblins stand?"

*OOC:* DM's Note: My reply to this post was lost. A small part of that post can be seen in Shaz's response to the Grand Duke's exclamation of disbelief that the Imperials allows drow to coexist with other races in the Dragon Empire. He is uncertain what the hobgoblins and drow would do if offered a chance to join the empire and he bemoans the risks of the Zhents doing the same.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Kethrendil slammed his fist into an open palm, and smirked. "Well, in any case, you can count on my blade in this fight." He turned to assembled defenders. "My name is Kethrendil of House Symbaern. Those who I fight alongside with can call me 'Keth'. It is an honor to have done so with you all this day."

He turned to the Outlanders. "Do you think that pirate will be able to cause any more trouble at this point? Perhaps we should—ah, wait." Keth blinked, suddenly remembering that he was already on a mission. He addressed the locals. "A bit of a tangent, but would anyone happen to know of a 'Haspur'? Local mad prophet? A dear friend told me he was going to have an important part to play in the coming war, and I promised my friend that I would protect Haspur at all cost."

*OOC:* DM's Note: My reply to this one seems to be gone.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Dakashi and Hadyri listen intently to the conversation... both seem deep in thought. The red haired man rubs a holy symbol that looks like a ruby and mumbles something about a Ruby Dragon under his breath.

Dakashi speaks up, "I am watching over Haspur. I will ask him to join us here."

The psicrystal speaks to Haspur's mind, "The master wishes you to meet with the heroes and survivors of the battle..."

*OOC:* DM's Note: My reply for this post also went bye-bye. In that post, it is Haspur moving through the city away from the harbor, trying to escape. He is talking to himself. It is reveled to Dakashi through his psicrystal that Haspur is a Chosen of Mystara, although Dakashi isn't sure what that means. Haspur agrees to meet the others in front of the temple of Gond.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

"Mezzenbone is not like me, no. He is a Great Wyrm Red, Emperor, King of Asamet, and Grand Duke of House Mazorgrim." His head drooping at the horror Eltan sees in this small skirmish. "Unfortunately, if your planet is as rich in magic and minerals as reports speak, there is little chance at finding solace from him. As to the Grand Duke Kupric... politics in the empire are complicated at best. Imagine the tenuous balance that must be struck in order to allow ten galaxy spanning houses of the various dragons to maintain even a modicum of harmony. The Grand Duke does what he can, but he is bound by the limitations of politics. Something I am sure you are all to familiar with as a ruler of this city."

Looking at the unconscious hobgoblin, "if he as he claims, an agent of the Royal Exploratory Service, he is also one of your best chances for gaining official succor from an actual legionnaire invasion. The law that allows the Empire to maintain it's careful balance is the Principle of Active Morality. Regardless of ones race or moral inclinations, you can only be judged based on your actions. With that, all creatures are able to be a part of the whole even drow and red dragons. Without that, our society wouldn't begin to function."



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "Is this single enemy worth a patrol of Flaming Fists? Is he less dangerous know without his, what did you call it, ah yes, ho-verj-eep? A strange word that."



"Zougrim is a dangerous individual and a dangerous pirate, but abaondoned by his crew and without his own transport...? I cannot say for sure, but my guess is that he will seek to find a way off planet rather than risk being stranded on a backworld that may about to be slagged by the Empire for its resources. If you are concerned about his presence in your city, I and these others who gathered to fight here today can hunt for him. As to defenses, if you can magically ward your soldiers and buildings against fire and electricity, you can blunt their main weapon's capacity for damage."



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> This emperor must be a wicked being to allow such menaces to mix with good peoples.



"That is both true and false. As I stated, the law of Active Morality governs the Empire. So, yes, while the Emperor is a wicked Red Wyrm, even under the first Gold Emperor drow and other unsavory characters were tolerated and allowed to freely live. Mezzenbone has elevated the drow and their place in the empire in the last forty years by creating a special division of the Imperial Police called the ISPD, populated almost entirely by Drow. They are his special enforcers of imperial law, more like a private army than anything, it was that act among many that caused me to resign my commission with the Imperial Legions, otherwise I may have helped lead the assault on this planet myself, rather than being here to warn you and try to help you prepare and fight."

With another sigh, Shazer'a continues, "fighting the legions is a two edged sword. If we can put up enough of a defense and allow the houses of Qesemet to know of our plight sufficiently, they may be able to officially send succor and lift the assault, which would allow your planet to more peacefully join the Empire. Life as you know it will be different, there is no denying or stopping that now, but you may have a chance. If the Emperor is truly determined to harvest the resources of this planet and you show stiff resistance, he may well send sufficient force to scour all sentient life from this planet, just to get at the magic and minerals. i and my wesham will do what we can here and I will try to get word to my sire and from him to the Grand Duke about the status on the ground. The hobgoblin is an official Royal agent and may well have access to other resources as well. On my honor as a scion of House Golion and a retired Lord General of the Imperial Legions, I cannot allow any harm to or torture of the hobgoblin as he is a lawful representative of the Empire. Allow me and my wesham to care for him and present him to you for questioning. Call that the price of my aid if you will."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

"Mad," agrees Silhouette, "But accurate. Which for our purposes means he's useful."

She gave the Duke a graceful bow.

"An honor to meet you, your grace. Forgive my lack of manners earlier. There was a lot happening at once. I am Siel, and this is Thrak. Sadly, our visit to your fine city seems to have been cut somewhat short by these events. I realize I have no standing here, but whatever aid or counsel I can give I freely offer.

"This threat would seem to hang over far more than just Baldur's Gate, after all."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Kethrendil lowered his eyes. "His name is... was G'axir the Seer. He... passed away recently. Like Haspur, he also received portents of the future. He warned me of the coming danger today, but I fear the strain of this particular vision was too much for him. Time permitting, I plan on returning to the Blade and Stars Inn where he currently lies, and take care of his earthly remains."

He turned to the elan, and smiled in relief. "Haspur is in your care, Master Dakashi? Then it seems that the fates have not abandoned us. And Lady Hadyri, those were some impressive moves back there." He nodded in respect towards the xeph.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Dakashi asks Shazer'a, "What of the Gem dragons? Do they have a place in this empire of dragons? Hadyri and I are followers of the Ruby Dragon, Saridor... Master of the Gem Dragons."

In response to Eltan, "He will meet us in front of Gond's temple.. he is not as mad as you all perceive him to be. He was 'Chosen' by the late goddess of magic, Mystra..."

There is a slight pause, "Is 'Chosen' perhaps a position or title... it sounded as though there was an emphasis on that word during his conversation with... himself."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

"I will observe, record, and remember what happens during these events," Soumral says in a level tone of voice that carries with conviction. "I will protect my home with everything that I have."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> "Mezzenbone is not like me, no. He is a Great Wyrm Red, Emperor, King of Assamet, and Grand Duke of House Mazorgrim. His head drooping at the horror Eltan sees in this small skirmish. "Unfortunately, if your planet is as rich in magic and minerals as reports speak, there is little chance at finding solace from him. As to the Grand Duke Kupric... politics in the empire are complicated at best. Imagine the tenuous balance that must be struck in order to allow ten galaxy spanning houses of the various dragons to maintain even a modicum  of harmony. The Grand Duke does what he can, but he is bound by the limitations of politics. Something I am sure you are all to familiar with as a ruler of this city."



"It sounds to me like this empire of yours is a many-headed hydra that likes to argue on how best to eat its victims," Eltan shakes his head in disbelief. "A red dragon as a ruler. I would not like that for Toril or wish it on anyone. You have my sympathies that you must live through such an age of, what is most likely, fear and death. Reds are vicious creatures and if your emperor is as brutal as the few red's I've fought in my life, the world is in serious trouble indeed. And he has an entire empire of stars behind him. Frightening."

Eltan speaks to Shazer'a as the two of them lead the way towards the High House of Wonders. The others follow along while helping the Flaming Fists take the wounded to the temple. Nel stays with the hobgoblin to watch over him for his protection. Rodan helps Carnda with the wounded. Most of those who could walk do so while the others are carried on makeshift stretchers put together by the raptorian. A wagon eventually arrives along the way and the worst are placed carefully in the back and held down as the horse-drawn wagon moves towards the temple of Gond.

"I assume this Grand Duke Kupric of yours is a dragon as well? Ten great houses of dragons all with there own motives, I take it? It is a dangerous stellar sphere we all live in, it seems. Well beyond anything my tutors taught me when I was a boy."



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> Looking at the unconscious hobgoblin, "if he as he claims, an agent of the Royal Exploratory Service, he is also one of your best chances for gaining official succor from an actual legionnaire invasion. The law that allows the Empire to maintain it's careful balance is the Principle of Active Morality. Regardless of ones race or moral inclinations, you can only be judged based on your actions. With that, all creatures are able to be a part of the whole even drow and red dragons. Without that, our society wouldn't begin to function."



"I imagine such a code would be hard to enforce in such a vast empire as you describe. If he is truthful then I will judge him not by his race but by his words. The other Grand Dukes might not be so forgiving, however. My voice is not the only one that matters in Baldur's Gate.

"In all, there are four Grand Dukes in Baldur's Gate, so in one way, my city is much like your empire but still tiny in comparison. The difference is all our voices are equal. There are no kings or emperors here. The people would not stand for it. *I* would not stand for it."

Along the way, the Fists and heroes come across other citizens of the city who were injured by the storm. Soon everyone, even the Grand Duke, is helping the wounded to the temple. He carries a small half-elven boy in his arms while Shazer'a lends a shoulder to a tall man with a huge gash on his forehead. Shaz can tell that the man likely has a concussion but there is no more room in the wagon.

Rodan and Carnda soon have their hands full.



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> "Zougrim is a dangerous individual and a dangerous pirate, but abaondoned by his crew and without his own transport...? I cannot say for sure, but my guess is that he will seek to find a way off planet rather than risk being stranded on a backworld that may about to be slagged by the Empire for its resources. If you are concerned about his presence in your city, I and these others who gathered to fight here today can hunt for him. As to defenses, if you can magically ward your soldiers and buildings against fire and electricity, you can blunt their main weapon's capacity for damage."



"It might be a concern if he finds he has no where to turn out in the wilds. With you all here, I doubt he'd be eager to return. He'd be facing equals who have numbers. I will have the Flaming Fists keep an eye out for him, but more than likely he'll perish in the wilderness without allies. The Western Heartlands can be a very dangerous place for the unwary. Maybe a dragon will eat him. Now, wouldn't that be justice.

"So, this empire uses mainly artifice of fire and lightning as their weaponry. That's very useful to know. If magical protections will prevents such devastation as that construct's destruction did, I will see to it that all possible resources are gathered together. Once the situation is explained to the populace, it might be possible to gather potions for my soldiers, at the very least. As for protecting the buildings, the High Artificer may have ideas. And I'm certain you do as well."

Many of the injured who can overhear begin to listen to the conversation between their Grand Duke and the half-dragon. Most have no idea of what to make of the strange conversation, but a few others come to realize what has happened and what is going to happen.

"Lord Eltan, how will we live through this?" A young woman asks as she carries her daughter to the temple. The child's leg was broken by one of the ice chunks from the storm.

"We will endure, citizens, as we always have," Eltan raises his voice for all to hear. "Do no give up hope. We have new allies with knowledge of what is to come. They have already proven themselves by chasing off the rogues who attacked the harbor."

Eltan leaves out the part about the hobgoblin and the half-orc being with the invaders.



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> "That is both true and false. As I stated, the law of Active Morality governs the Empire. So, yes, while the Emperor is a wicked Red Wyrm, even under the first Gold Emperor drow and other unsavory characters were tolerated and allowed to freely live. Mezzenbone has elevated the drow and their place in the empire in the last forty years by creating a special division of the Imperial Police called the ISPD, populated almost entirely by Drow. They are his special enforcers of imperial law, more like a private army than anything, it was that act among many that caused me to resign my commission with the Imperial Legions, otherwise I may have helped lead the assault on this planet myself, rather than being here to warn you and try to help you prepare and fight."



"So, he uses drow as enforcers," Eltan sighs. "For a red dragon, that doesn't surprise me. It sounds like this Mezzenbone is altering your empire's society in ways that makes him less a ruler and more a god. It might be best to replace him with another Dragon Emperor. A beast with more, if you'll excuse the expression, humanity.

"And I am glad to have you as an ally instead of as an enemy. Although I doubt one disgruntled half-dragon will be enough to save Toril from your emperor's wrath, even with all these others to help. But, we must try," Eltan says to Shaz in a whisper.

The temple of Gond comes into view and the priests of the temple are already gathered on its steps to help the wounded. The worst are taken inside to sacrd rooms that boost healing powers. The rest of the temple is soon filled with the injured. Rodan shows the Gondite clergy how to do advanced triage and the brightest and youngest of them take to the skill quickly. The old guard seem resistant. The heroes help where they can but most of the time they stay within earshot of the Grand Duke and Shaz.



> Originally Posted by Salthorae
> With another sigh, Shazer'a continues, "fighting the legions is a two edged sword. If we can put up enough of a defense and allow the houses of Qesemet to know of our plight sufficiently, they may be able to officially send succor and lift the assault, which would allow your planet to more peacefully join the Empire. Life as you know it will be different, there is no denying or stopping that now, but you may have a chance. If the Emperor is truly determined to harvest the resources of this planet and you show stiff resistance, he may well send sufficient force to scour all sentient life from this planet, just to get at the magic and minerals. i and my wesham will do what we can here and I will try to get word to my sire and from him to the Grand Duke about the status on the ground. The hobgoblin is an official Royal agent and may well have access to other resources as well. On my honor as a scion of House Golion and a retired Lord General of the Imperial Legions, I cannot allow any harm to or torture of the hobgoblin as he is a lawful representative of the Empire. Allow me and my wesham to care for him and present him to you for questioning. Call that the price of my aid if you will."



"So, these Qesemet are good-hearted dragons while the Asemet are dragons that believe in evil? All the colors divided between good and evil, law and chaos. For if these Qesemet dragonlords are protectors of good and law, they must act accordingly and use your society's moral code to stop this invasion. But what if they do nothing? What if your faith in them is misplaced? What if they say, 'well, it's just one more world'. What do we do then? Are there powers amongst the stars to rival your empire? Other stellar forces that could stand against it? No empire can exist in a vacuum of opposition?

"It sounds to me like Toril has no choice in what is to come. Even you are telling me that it would be best to follow your laws in my city," Eltan says in frustration. "Your empire does not rule here yet, offworlder. You cannot simply tell me and the other Grand Dukes that we cannot bring the hobgoblin to justice for what has transpired today. As long as he is truthful and contrite, he will not be harmed during questioning. However, I cannot promise that he won't be sentenced to death for these crimes. Even if he wasn't aware that the conflagration was going to erupt, he still came into Baldur's Gate with knowledge of malice.

*"You can act as his barrister if you wish, but justice, justice as Baldur's Gate defines it and not your empire will be done! Good soldiers died on those docks! I cannot simply let him walk away if he cannot provide a reasonable defense for those actions! For you to ask me otherwise is unreasonable! I know of no ruler on this world who would let one of my subjects enter his or her domain and commit horrible crimes and then let that person go! No, no, if you must try to subvert our rule of law then there is no hope for a lasting peace between this world and your empire!"*

Grand Duke Eltan's voice becomes louder as he speaks. The enhanced acoustics of the temple of Gond causes his voice to echo throughout the entire building. Everyone hears the man's tirade and the temple grows silent except for one weak voice.

"I, Tocrhor of Cesmion. accept your rule of law over me, Outlander," the hobgoblin speaks from a corner of the temple. "To do otherwise would to be against the empire's law of Active Morality. If you must seek justice for your people, I will submit myself to it, as long as it is lawful justice that allows me a chance to explain my actions and why I am here."

"It will be lawful but may be unyielding, hobgoblin."

"I understand. And do not judge the half-dragon too harshly, great sir. His heart is in the right place even if he might have overstepped his rights on your world. It is hard for us imperials to not think of our empire as the center of the universe," Tocrhor says before falling into a coughing fit. "I, I am still weak. Will you allow me to rest before you pass judgment?"

"I will. I promise."

"Thank you," he says. "And I promise to tell you all that I know of Zugorim and his crew and even help you make a case against them. Did you capture him, half-dragon? Please tell me you did? He must not be allowed to escape? He is wanted on a dozen worlds for his crimes."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

"With due respect," Silhouette said, coming closer to Tocrhor and peering down at him, "With an invasion of our world looming, you might forgive us seeing a lone outlaw as a secondary problem? If that?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> She gave the Duke a graceful bow.
> 
> "An honor to meet you, your grace. Forgive my lack of manners earlier. There was a lot happening at once. I am Siel, and this is Thrak. Sadly, our visit to your fine city seems to have been cut somewhat short by these events. I realize I have no standing here, but whatever aid or counsel I can give I freely offer."
> ...



"Indeed," Eltan replies. "And do not worry about being overtly formal me. Lord Eltan will suffice. I am not a king."



> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> Silhouette indicated the hobgoblin with a wave of her hand.
> 
> "It was Haspur that told me this one could be important. He implied he may even join our cause, despite being a servant of this Empire."



"And so it seems he is important in that he has knowledge that he is willing to share," the Grand Duke says. "Whether or not that knowledge is vital enough to save Toril remains to be seen."



> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> "With due respect," Silhouette said, coming closer to Tocrhor and peering down at him, "With an invasion of our world looming, you might forgive us seeing a lone outlaw as a secondary problem? If that?"



"Ah, you are correct, dear miss. Forgive my own hubris. As I said, it is hard not to put the empire's business first before that of others. I am sorry."



> Originally Posted by KainG
> Kethrendil lowered his eyes. "His name is... was G'axir the Seer. He... passed away recently. Like Haspur, he also received portents of the future. He warned me of the coming danger today, but I fear the strain of this particular vision was too much for him. Time permitting, I plan on returning to the Blade and Stars Inn where he currently lies, and take care of his earthly remains."



"G'axir the Seer is dead," the news shocks Eltan. "But I just saw him yesterday! If he is still in Blade and Stars, I will have his body recovered and taken to his home. He was a solitary man, but a good soul. As his friend, I don't think he'd mind if you were to handle his affairs and watch over his holdings. They aren't much, but I know he has a sanctified crypt underneath it where he wanted to be laid to rest."



> Originally Posted by tekknowkub
> In response to Eltan, "He will meet us in front of Gond's temple.. he is not as mad as you all perceive him to be. He was 'Chosen' by the late goddess of magic, Mystra..."
> 
> There is a slight pause, "Is 'Chosen' perhaps a position or title... it sounded as though there was an emphasis on that word during his conversation with... himself."



"Chosen? Haspur! I can't imagine that to be true. And where is he?"

"I am here, Lord Eltan," Haspur steps into the temple. His voice carries unnaturally through the temple even though he only spoke in a whisper. The man's bearing has changed since the last time he was seen near the inner gate. He appears much older and his hair has gone stark white.

"Tempus, it is true," Eltan gasps.

"Aye, Eltan," Haspur replies. "Mystra came to me years ago and graced me with her power but my madness kept me from accepting her gift. Now, with her death, more of her essence has come to me, as it has to all her Chosen." Haspur walks through the center of the temple and many of those that once belittled him now look upon him with wonder. "Moments before her death, she funneled a part of her immortal soul into the Chosen of Mystra to help safeguard the power of the Weave. Elminster of Shadowdale received the bulk of this blessing, as she was closest to him when the Divine Sphere of the Dragon Empire entered the sphere boundary of our great star, Amaunator.

"That Divine Sphere of an Imperial starship ripped her and the Weave asunder, which has severed Toril's arcanists from the world's most powerful arcane traditions. The Weave was destroyed, in part, but not completely. Parts of it exist where magic is strongest and where the Chosen walk."

"Mystra told you this?"

"No, she died for me, in silence," Haspur bows his head solemnly. "I was told by another god who favors me."

"Who?"

"Lord Kelemvor."

"He wasn't destroyed," Eltan says. "What of Tempus?"

"Your god still lives, Eltan. As does Gond and many of the other gods but not all."

*"What of Tymora?" "Where is Umberlee?" "Is Waukeen gone again too?"* The citizens gathered in the temple bombard Haspur with dozens of questions. What would have overwhelmed him before is now rebuked with a flash of power.

*"Silence!"*

The temple itself seems to tremble in fear.

"I cannot see everything that has happened. I only know what Lord Kelemvor told me. I know that Tymora and Umberlee still live but neither of them are godly anymore. There powers were stripped from them by the Betrayer."

"What?" "Who?" The crowd mumurs.

"Ao."

The temple is stunned into silence.

"Why would he do this to the world!" Eltan shouts in anger.

"He is one of them," Haspur says plainly. "He is an Aspect of the Twelve. An ancient god of the Dragon Empire. He promised the Aspect of the starship Centurian that he would strip the gods of Faerûn of their highest powers in exchange for being allowed to return to the Imperial divine realm through the Divine Sphere. In doing so, nearly a dozen gods and goddesses were made mortal. Another twenty or so managed to remain divine in one form or another. All the other deities of Faerûn have perished. T-turned t-to d-dust."

Haspur begins to tremble and the light surrounding him burns brightly. He is encased in spellfire and another voice, a darker voice speaks in the temple of Gond.

*"I am Lord Kelemvor. Like you, I was once mortal. Do not give into despair, citizens of Baldur's Gate! The gods of Faerûn are still with you even diminshed by Ao the Betrayer! Yes, there have been deaths amongst the gods, but the strongest of us remain and will help protect this world from the invaders! Listen to the offworlders who have come to warn you of the dangers of the Dragon Empire."*​
The voice grows silent and Haspur falls to the floor unconscious.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "G'axir the Seer is dead," the news shocks Eltan. "But I just saw him yesterday. If he is still in Blade and Stars, I will have his body recovered and taken to his home. He was a solitary man, but a good soul. As his friend, I don't think he'd mind if you were to handle his affairs and watch over his holdings. They aren't much, but I know he has a sanctified crypt underneath it where he wanted to be laid to rest."



"Thank you , my lord. That will be a great relief." The elf bowed towards the grand duke before resuming to help the injured to the temple of Gond. Along the way, he wondered about their hobgoblin prisoner. For an agent of a brutal and aggressive empire, he was surprisingly civilized and reasonable. If only the ones at the top of the food chain were just as well, these coming troubles might not even exist. 



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "He is one of them," Haspur says plainly. "He is an Aspect of the Twelve. An ancient god of the Dragon Empire. He promised the Aspect of the starship Centurian that he would strip the gods of Faerûn of their highest powers in exchange for being allowed to return to the Imperial divine realm through the Divine Sphere. In doing so, nearly a dozen gods and goddesses were made mortal. Another twenty or so managed to remain divine in one form or another. All the other deities of Faerûn have perished. T-turned t-to d-dust."
> 
> Haspur begins to tremble and the light surrounding him burns brightly. He is encased in spellfire and another voice, a darker voice speaks in the temple of Gond.
> ...



Kethrendil felt another chill pass through him. _What of the Seldarine?! Blessed Corellon, are you still with us?_ the elf wondered. Although he lapsed in his theological knowledge, Kethrendil still prayed and honored the elven pantheon. From what little he knew, even they were affected by the Overgod during the Time of Troubles. He hoped they survived this latest crisis.

But first, it looks like G'axir was right. Haspur is vital to the coming battle. Kethrendil bent down to Haspur to check on his condition. He also looked up to the other. "We need to find a way to repair the Weave. We've seen how powerful the archmages of Faerûn can be; it may be the only way we can put up an effective resistance."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

"Repair the Weave?" 'Siel' says with an arched eyebrow. "I shouldn't have to remind you what happened the last time a mortal tried to control that. It didn't end well...for him or anyone else. Magic doesn't seem to be completely gone though. I was able to use a spell or two during the fight after all."

"Even so...perhaps it's possible to restore more magic, even without the Mistress of the Weave?" She looked at the hobgoblin. "Will the destruction of the Weave impede the Empire as well? Or did they bring their own magic along with their gods?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Budda the DM
> "I will observe, record, and remember what happens during these events," Soumral says in a level tone of voice that carries with conviction. "I will protect my home with everything that I have."



Soumral can't help but be affected by the voice of Faerûn's Lord of the Dead. No one could hear that voice and be affected. After the deity speaks, the silence in the room is deafening. Neither citizen nor clergy nor knight nor knave seems to know what to say next. The one who beaks the silence is the elf named Kethrendil.



> Originally Posted by KainG
> Kethrendil felt another chill pass through him. What of the Seldarine?! Blessed Corellon, are you still with us? the elf wondered. Although he lapsed in his theological knowledge, Kethrendil still prayed and honored the elven pantheon. From what little he knew, even they were affected by the Overgod during the Time of Troubles. He hoped they survived this latest crisis.
> 
> But first, it looks like G'axir was right. Haspur is vital to the coming battle. Kethrendil bent down to Haspur to check on his condition. He also looked up to the other. "We need to find a way to repair the Weave. We've seen how powerful the archmages of Faerûn can be; it may be the only way we can put up an effective resistance."





> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> "Repair the Weave?" 'Siel' says with an arched eyebrow. "I shouldn't have to remind you what happened the last time a mortal tried to control that. It didn't end well...for him or anyone else. Magic doesn't seem to be completely gone though. I was able to use a spell or two during the fight after all."
> 
> "Even so...perhaps it's possible to restore more magic, even without the Mistress of the Weave?"



"If there is even a chance that the Weave can be fixed, we have to try." The High Artificer of Gond stumbles into the temple's main hall from a small antechamber he'd retreated to after learning of Mystra's death. He is unsteady but not as pale as he was when Shazer'a and Soumral saw him stumble out of the front of the temple to address the crowd earlier in the day.

"Thalamond, I see you're feeling better," Eltan says. "Have you learned anything else?"

"Not nearly as much as he knows, it seems," the Gondite replies, his eyes on Haspur.

"You heard," Eltan says.

"Yes, I heard him speak, and, and the Lord of the Dead. I can't believe it. Lord Kelemvor spoke in a temple of Gond. He could not have done that without the Wonderbringer's blessing. Unless, things are changing so rapidly..."

"it will be all right, Thalamond."

*"NO!* You don't understand! It will not be all right! The world is going to change in ways that are both brutal and... and... wonderful." The cleric looks at Shazer'a and then he sees Rodan. "Oh, you worship one of them. One of these Twelve stellar gods. How I envy you!"

*"High Artificer, don't say that!"* One of the older priests of Gond exclaims in shock.

"You don't understand, Idriane. Their technology. It is beautiful beyond all compare. Yes, it is dangerous too, but the poetry of it all. The things they can do with is is astounding. I have seen these things in my dreams. Gond dreams of it himself. I am sure of it. It troubles him, and it calls to him. It is painful. Oh, the pain!" The High Artificer falls to the floor clutching his head. "The pain! Beautiful pain!" He begins laughing hysterically.

"Somebody help him," Eltan orders. "Take him back to his antechamber. By Tempus, are we all going to go crazy!" It takes four Gondites to gather up the High Artificer and take him out of the hall. He laughs and sobs the whole way.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> She looked at the hobgoblin.
> 
> "Will the destruction of the Weave impede the Empire as well? Or did they bring their own magic along with their gods?"



"If your Magus goddess had lived, she might have been able to use this Weave as you call it to block the magics of  the Empire's wizards, maybe. However, with her death and its destruction there is little that can be done to block the magical power used by the clerics of the Unification Church or the wizardry of the Imperial Society of Arcane Magic. However, wizards are not what you should worry about. It is my kind you should worry about. Sorcerers. We have a place of honor in the empire, although very few choose to act honorably. Sorcery is favored by the Ten Houses. I don't know if you have sorcerers here on Toril, but in empire, sorcerers are the blood and heart of arcane magic. and that blood is draconic.

"There is something else I must tell you," Tocrhor forces himself into a sitting position despite Nel's protests. "The invasion that is coming to your world is a mistake. It should not be happening. Lachlan, one of the pirates, picked Toril because he thought it was an Imperial colony that was inciting revolt against the Dragon Empire. I've seen the the report myself, but I now know the information is an error or a falsehood of some kind. I knew that the minute that we entered Baldur's Gate and I saw the, limited advancement of your technology. My mission was to infiltrate Zugorim's crew and gather enough evidence to bring him to justice in Empire. My superiors have always believed that Zugorim was responsible for attacks on Imperial colonies in the past but nothing could ever be proven. This time we thought we had him.

"When I discovered the mistake and informed my superiors, they called off the strike team that was to move in and arrest him even though I suggested we go ahead. There would be Imperial involvement, regardless, due to presence of the battleship and two dropships. I was ordered to say nothing, do nothing, and to remove myself from the situation. They terminated my mission! But I could not stand by a watch him and his black-hearted villain terrorize another Outlands world! I came with them for the first time on a raid and watched and recorded everything. It is on my datapad, in there." Tocrhor motions to his pack on the floor next to him. "I wanted to do more sooner, but I am ashamed to say that I was afraid. I am an explorer and sorcerer not a great warrior."

Tocrhor looks at the Grand Duke. "In a way, I am guilty. I should have tried to stop them sooner. I am sorry."

He looks back to 'Siel'. "The destruction of your world's magical Weave will only help the invasion. They will come with not just sorcerers but powerful technomancers who combine arcane energy with high technology. The clerics of the Unification Church draw their power from the stars themselves. The Divine Sphere on the battleship above will act as  a lens for that magic but even if you managed to destroy the ship, a Divine Sphere is nearly indestructible. It is a relic of ancient times. It is connected directly to the Eternal Dragonstar. The birthplace of the Dragon Empire. Once it has entered your world's sphere of influence, almost nothing can remove it from the system. And if it falls to Toril, it will  bind itself to the planet's core."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

"I notice you used the term...nearly indestructible," replies the half elf with a little smile. "Has one ever been destroyed?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Shayuri
> "I notice you used the term...nearly indestructible," replies the half elf with a little smile. "Has one ever been destroyed?"



"I've never heard of one being destroyed in my family's lifetime and that is ten generations," Tocrhor replies. "There are legends of Divine Spheres being sundered by exploding stars or vengeful Outlander gods, but I have no way of knowing if such tales are based on real events or fantastical fabrications. At the very least, it would likely take a very powerful being to destroy one. A god. Or a archfiend or paragon of good, maybe. No mortal could harm it with mortal weapons. Of that, I'm sure.

"And the idea of destroying a Divine Sphere is considered blasphemy to those in the Unification Church," he adds. "If you managed to do so, somehow, the Church would see it as an affront to The Twelve. It would start a holy war that could lead to a stellar crusade against Toril and other Outland worlds that would dare try to repeat the act." Tocrhor purposely stares at Rodan as he speaks.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Rodan shrugs, "I'm not the Holy War type.  I worship the Wanderer because we are of like mind and philosophy, but the Wanderer understands best those that seek to go their own way instead of banding together with armies and nations in order to do violence as some sort of group activity."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Deuce Traveler
> Rodan shrugs, "I'm not the Holy War type.  I worship the Wanderer because we are of like mind and philosophy, but the Wanderer understands best those that seek to go their own way instead of banding together with armies and nations in order to do violence as some sort of group activity."



"So, like me, you're not a fighter," Tocrhor replies. "I have a feeling you and I will be hard pressed in the conflict to come. At least martially, but there will be other ways for us to make a difference."

The hobgoblin looks at Nelalwe and points to his back, which the air gnome has taken possession of. "In there you will find details about my mission and what is to come. There are also two dermapatches in there. If you would be willing to give me the lesser one, I will gladly donate the other to one of Lord Eltan's men. It will have the same effect as a healing potion brewed by a hedge wizard." Tocrhor tries to stand up but his strength fails him. "The d-datapad has e-encryption on it. The unlocking code is a RES cypher k-key known as Copper Moon. I'm sure your master, Shazer'a, has heard of it before, if he truly was a m-member of the Imperial legions.

"The datapad has d-details on my RES mission to infiltrate the _Fire Wyvern_'s crew, as well as details on their activities in the Outlands for the last 5 Imperial c-cycles. More importantly for this world, there are some details about the starships that entered Toril's star system, although they aren't official reports. The RES isn't the I-ISPD-D. We don't have access to classified data."

*OOC:* Shazer'a can open the datapad with a sucessful Knowledge (Geography) check [DC 15], since the RES is an exploration organization. There is a +2 circumstance bonus since Tocrhor named the type of encryption on the datapad.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2016)

"Tocrhor...you mentioned you were a sorceror," said Silhouette. "I wonder...do you have any power left at the moment? It would be useful to see if your people's magic was entirely unaffected by the destruction of the Weave. Even if you're accustomed to casting spells without it...it's loss almost certainly is playing havoc with magical energy all over Toril. Clearly your people do not need magic to wreak havoc, but if their spells are impeded it could have some impact. Especially if they're not expecting it. Sorcerors have power, but in my experience they often lack the intense understanding of the nuance of magic theory. It could be an area we have an advantage."

Thrak looked at her, but held silent. The irony of Silhouette quoting the man who once had thought to call himself her master was not lost on him, even if the others gathered wouldn't have the context to know it.


----------



## tekknowkub (Sep 23, 2016)

Dakashi speaks up from his silence, "We don't destroy it... we use the power of the Divine Sphere to rebuild the Weave and Mystra herself..."

He also reiterates a previous question, "What of the Gem Dragons? What is there place within this Dragonstar Empire? Perhaps we can enlist their help... or the help of Saridor."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2016)

The look Silhouette gave Dakashi was equal parts impressed and annoyed, and lasted only a moment.

Well, if he was that good at guessing her mind, she might do well to try to recruit him. Otherwise she'd be constantly having to account for that intuition...


----------



## tekknowkub (Sep 23, 2016)

In that moment Dakashi smiles at Silhouette and his eyes seem to shine, his skin seems to sparkle, and his hair seems to be made of strands of ruby in the wind. 

OOC: There is a hint of a strange power/energy bleeding off of Dakashi and manifesting in these unusual characteristics.


----------



## Salthorae (Sep 24, 2016)

Duke Eltan said:
			
		

> I cannot simply let him walk away if he cannot provide a reasonable defense for those actions! For you to ask me otherwise is unreasonable! I know of no ruler on this world who would let one of my subjects enter his or her domain and commit horrible crimes and then let that person go!






			
				Tocrhor said:
			
		

> "I understand. And do not judge the half-dragon too harshly, great sir. His heart is in the right place even if he might have overstepped his rights on your world. It is hard for us imperials to not think of our empire as the center of the universe,"




Shazer'a bowed his head to both Eltan and the wounded hobgoblin, "I apologize your Grace, it was not my intention to imply you could or should not follow your own laws. I was trying to speak to your statement of harming him to gain information, that I could not allow in good conscience. As Tocrhor says, it is hard to not thing of Imperial law applying somewhere, especially for one born of a great house. I meant no disrespect.



			
				Haspur said:
			
		

> when the Divine Sphere of the Dragon Empire entered the sphere boundary of our great star, Amaunator...[Ao] is an Aspect of the Twelve. An ancient god of the Dragon Empire




Listening raptly as the prophet began speaking, Shazer'a can only nod his head and whisper to Nelalwe, "so that is what happened. Odd that this planet was once part of the Empire but lost to us in the wars of Asemet and Qesemet..." and he is cut short as the voice of a god echos from the prophet. Looking intently at the human, Shazer'a gives him a nod of respect when Kelemvor stops speaking.

Nelalwe retreive the datapad from the hobgolbin's pack and brings it over to Shazer'a. Fiddling with it for a moment, he is able to bypass the encryption and begins verifying what Tocrhor said. 

OOC: Knowledge (Geography): 1d20+10 = 24

"Attempting to deconstruct a divine sphere to rebuild your magical weave? I don't know that any on this sphere possesses that level of power, save perhaps that deity who just spoke through your prophet here. And the Gem's play little part in the galactic politics. Most of them are far to difficult to motivate to act in any one direction, and they have not yet put the will together to form their own kingdom like the chromatics and metallics have done," Shazer'a replies to both questions without looking up from the datapad he was scouring for information.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2016)

"Power is a funny thing," 'Siel' says with a smile. "It can reside where no one suspects. This 'divine sphere' has wreaked havoc in our world. Using it to attempt to undo that havoc is as good an ultimate objective as I can imagine at this point."

"Of course, achieving it would require us to fight through hordes of enemies wielding magic and tools we can barely begin to comprehend, into the skies far above Toril and onto a vessel that dwarfs anything we've ever encountered."

She pauses and nods.

"So I'd say we have some work to do."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 24, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> "Tocrhor...you mentioned you were a sorceror," said Silhouette. "I wonder...do you have any power left at the moment? It would be useful to see if your people's magic was entirely unaffected by the destruction of the Weave. Even if you're accustomed to casting spells without it...it's loss almost certainly is playing havoc with magical energy all over Toril. Clearly your people do not need magic to wreak havoc, but if their spells are impeded it could have some impact. Especially if they're not expecting it. Sorcerors have power, but in my experience they often lack the intense understanding of the nuance of magic theory. It could be an area we have an advantage."
> 
> Thrak looked at her, but held silent. The irony of Silhouette quoting the man who once had thought to call himself her master was not lost on him, even if the others gathered wouldn't have the context to know it.



"I did cast a spell earlier during your confrontation with the pirates," Tocrhor replies. "I felt no disruption to my magic, and I doubt I would if I did so again. While the magic of _your people_ is tied to this Weave, Imperial magic is not. Now, if there are natural magical barriers on your world, I'm sure those would affect me and any other Imperial sorcerer. I can't say for certain, but a magic dead zone would still be a dead zone unless it only exists because Toril's Weave exists.

"There are many places in the galaxy that have such magical gaps including entire star systems. The Dragon Empire avoids such places as starcasters, the engines of a starship, won't work there. There are nonmagical engines that allow travel through such magic dead zones but such drives are inefficient compared to a starcaster. The closest star to your world with significant magical dead zones is a system known as Aegis. This region of space is named for that star. It's world, Bluefall, is one massive magical dead zone with a few areas in its deepest seas where magic does work.

"If a demonstration of my magic will convince you that my magic is independent of your Weave, I am willing," he says. "With Lord Eltan's permission, of course." The hobgoblin looks at the Grand Duke.

"I have no objection, as long as the magic isn't destructive," Eltan replies.

"Of course not," Tocrhor says. He steadies himself as best as he can and then looks at Lord Eltan. "This spell is called _Hide in Time_. It will cause me to slip through a gap in my own timeline for a few moments. I won't be visible during that time and won't be able to interact with anything here. Imperial arcanists often use this spell in combat to allow for the casting of other spells or to activate magical items. I promise that I will not cast any other spells while, away."

"Very well," Eltan says. "I will take you at your word."

Tocrhor closes his eyes and casts his spell, speaking in his homeworld's language while gesturing with his hands. As he finishes his spell, he disappears for almost 30 seconds of time before re-appearing. He is calm and he is looking directly at Silhouette.

"Well, that proof enough for me," Eltan says shaking his head. "It seems we won't have a magical advantage in this conflict. In fact, we aren't likely going to be at a disadvantage. Of course, Haspur did say that while near Chosen, magic won't be as unpredictable. We will need to keep him close, keep him safe."

"If these chosen of your fallen Magus are conduits of arcane magic. Then you must protect them at all cost," the hobgoblin suggests. "The Dragon Empire will target them once they have learned of their existence, if they haven't already. Such beings, while rare, are hardly unique in the galaxy, and the Empire has always considered them a threat. And many of the divine Aspects of the Unification Church have enhanced beings that are more than mortal but the Unification Church doesn't call them _Chosen_. I've heard the terms Demi-Being, Favored, Legendary, or more simply, Champion."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 25, 2016)

tekknowkub said:


> Dakashi speaks up from his silence, "We don't destroy it... we use the power of the Divine Sphere to rebuild the Weave and Mystra herself..."



"Hmm, that would be a very difficult proposition, but not entirely improbable," Tocrhor ponders. "Divine spheres have been used to re-coalesce a divine Aspect that was partially destroyed or lost beyond the Veil of Stars, but I'm not sure what it would do to Outlander deity. More than likely your Magus would be remade as an Aspect of the Unification Church. She would have all the power of the stars behind her, but she wouldn't be the same deity, in theory."



> "Attempting to deconstruct a divine sphere to rebuild your magical weave? I don't know that any on this sphere possesses that level of power, save perhaps that deity who just spoke through your prophet here.



"I've studied the history of the Outlands and every time an Oulander god came into contact with a Divine Sphere, it did not end well. In most cases, the deity was simply sundered by the power of thousands of Aspects connected to the sphere. I think in one case the god's power was corrupted and it fell from grace and became a demon. Of course, I read that ages ago during my youth and it was a story not a historical text."



Salthorae said:


> Shazer'a bowed his head to both Eltan and the wounded hobgoblin, "I apologize your Grace, it was not my intention to imply you could or should not follow your own laws. I was trying to speak to your statement of harming him to gain information, that I could not allow in good conscience. As Tocrhor says, it is hard to not thing of Imperial law applying somewhere, especially for one born of a great house. I meant no disrespect.



"I accept you apology," Eltan replies. "We will not let it fester. Tocrhor has agreed to submit to the rule of the Grand Dukes and I will hold him and you to it. That is good enough, for now. We have bigger concerns." He speaks to Tocrhor, "What can you tell me of this guild you belong to? Are there any who would follow your lead and help us?"

"The Royal Exploratory Service isn't a guild, as you would call it," Tocrhor says to Eltan. "It is a star-spanning organization that is nearly as old as the Empire. The members of the RES, often called trailblazers, are on the front lines of exploration in what we call the Outlands. Worlds such as yours exist in in the Outlands and are, legally, not considered to be part of the Dragon Empire. Diplomacy is, to put it simply, our bread and butter. The RES makes contact with new worlds and determines whether or not to recommend a world for integration into the Empire. It is not our way to conquer. The RES began as a limb of the Qesemet long before the bulk galaxy came together to form the Dragon Empire under the Imperial Charter. Before this, the Golden Kingdom was in conflict with the Asamet of the Iron Kingdom in a Great War than spanned the stars. Only once peace was forged, did the RES become a tool for the Empire as a whole, although trailblazers prefer to avoid the worlds under the rule of the Asamet. The RES is protected by the Qesemet to this day.

The RES has three main divisions, or guilds if you prefer, there are the Explorers and Contactors who travel through the Outlands and meet with the leaders of worlds that seem promising to add to the Empire. This is done carefully, as many Outland worlds such as Toril have no knowledge of the Dragon Empire. To visit these worlds overtly is considered, what word would you use, taboo? It isn't completely forbidden but it not advisable. The damage that could be done to such, developing worlds is considered dangerous. It could lead to insurrections, holy wars, and even plagues. The other guild are the Scientifics. They are more concerned with learning about the planets and stars, as well as unknown magical phenomena. They don't do well with humanoids.

"As for whether or not there are members of the RES who would come to Toril's aid, I would say yes, as long as the Qesemet give the order. As with all such organizations, there are factions within the RES that lean more towards the Asamet but they are rare." Tocrhor gives a sideways glace towards Shaz, "There is another division in the RES that I was recruited into that is a guarded secret even from Qesemet's most loyal soldiers. They... we are called the Rundowns. We're mainly spies and enforcers that act as the eyes and ears in the Outlands even those Outland worlds on the edges of the one of the Asamet domains. It is a tough life filled with danger and fear. Being caught isn't an option. The RES will not speak out for us if we're caught by the minions of the Iron Kingdom. There are many amongst the Rundowns that want to do more than spy and hunt for Imperial criminals. They want to fight. I- I never considered myself to be willing to fight back, until now."

"Are any others from your guild here?"

"No, but I could send a message with the right, technology. There wouldn't be a guarantee that any of them would hear it. I know there are some Rundowns working in the Arkhan system and across the Altara boundary. If I had an ansible, it would be simple." Tocrhor notes the puzzled look on Lord Eltan's face. "An ansible is a magical device that allows the user to send a short message across the stars with no limit on distance. It works much like a universal spell, _sending_, and can be sent to a person or another ansible. An interstellar telegraph, if that makes sense."

"What's a telegraph?" a wounded citizen asks.

"Never mind," Tocrhor sighs before looking at Shaz. "I'm assuming you don't have one?"



Salthorae said:


> Listening raptly as the prophet began speaking, Shazer'a can only nod his head and whisper to Nelalwe, "so that is what happened. Odd that this planet was once part of the Empire but lost to us in the wars of Asemet and Qesemet..." and he is cut short as the voice of a god echos from the prophet. Looking intently at the human, Shazer'a gives him a nod of respect when Kelemvor stops speaking.
> 
> Nelalwe retreive the datapad from the hobgolbin's pack and brings it over to Shazer'a. Fiddling with it for a moment, he is able to bypass the encryption and begins verifying what Tocrhor said.
> 
> OOC: Knowledge (Geography): 1d20+10 = 24



The datapad contains everything Tocrhor said it would, as well as details about the activities of the RES in the Aegis Region. It seems this sector of space is considered a gold mine for Imperial research. Not only is there details on new worlds discovered at the boundaries of Imperial Space, but also previously unknown data on the region known as the Thel'math'shar Frontier. A star map of the region shows not only Toril's system, Amaunator, but also three other stars along the frontier that Shazer'a has never heard of before: Lernaean, Tinja, and Liga, as they are named on the map. Shazer'a knows that the last star in this region added to the Imperial archives, over twenty cycles ago, was the star known as Golden Star. Like Amaunator, Golden Star is a yellow star but the closest thing it had to a habitable world was a desert world that barely fell within the system's habitable zone.

Amaunator, it seemed, was very different with a powerful magical core that made it a prime target for the Dragon Empire. It's magical rating was well over 7,000! That would make it comparable to some of the Dragon Empire's most important core worlds. If conquered by the Empire, the system would become the center for Imperial expansion in the entire sector and beyond into the unknown Outlands. The system, and Toril would eclipse Savell as the most important outer system in the Domain of Golion. The system was clearly on the copper dragon side of the dividing line between the Domain of Golion and Domain of Altara of the whites. The world of Toril could one day rival House Golion's throneworld, Meneer, if it survives the whims of Emperor Mezzenbone.

Shazer'a also notes that both Tinja and Liga both have magical rating in the high 3,000s while another yellow star called Sirion has a rating that puts it between Amaunator and Tinja, in the mid 5,000s. Sirion sits right on the dividing line and is marked as being an ecological protectorate with a notation that Shazer'a doesn't recognize. These stars could lead to a new rush of colonization along the Thel'math'shar Frontier. Another star, well beyond the frontier, given the name Titanite, has little data on it and is marked with a warning icon.

It seems the RES has been very busy in this region of space.

However, it is Toril's mithral rating that is most troubling. It is the second highest possible, as Shazer'a knows it from his Imperial training. The Mithral Directive would be in effect the moment that Emperor Mezzenbone becomes aware of Toril. Mithral is valued by the Empire for use with starcaster. It's value is beyond compare, and Toril and the rest of the system has so much of it that the world cannot be ignored!

Tocrhor sees the look on Shaz's face. "You understand, don't you? What is coming to this world no one can stop. Note even your Liege can save Toril from becoming part of the Empire. All we can do is try to save the world from being devoured completely and Dragon Empire resting its bulk on the world's bones." The hobgolbin gives Shaz a look that the half-dragon has seen many times before, abject acceptance. "Check subfolder four," he adds. "It shows the false report that Toril is an Imperial colony that is rebelling."

Shazer'a finds the subfolder and is incensed with what he finds! The report says that Toril has existed as a colony of the Dragon Empire for over 500 years. The world was contacted and peacefully settled. It says that in the last 20 years, dissidents and radicals have tried to turn the world away from Empire and declare independence. The report gives Toril a lower magical rating and a technology rating on par with Savall's primary world. It is a farce!

"There is no way that report isn't a fabrication," the hobgoblins states bluntly. "All you have to do is look around you to know its not true. I don't know who wrote it, but it is watermarked with the Imperial symbols for both House Mazorgrim and House Golion. I cannot believe for a second that Grand Duke Kupric signed off on that document."

Shazer'a sees that three Imperial ships were 'dispatched' to deal with the insurrection. Two Imperial dropships and, he can hardly believe it, an Imperial battleship called the _Centurion_. While not an Imperial flagship, the _Centurion_ is of a class of starship that is the second largest ship design to ever exist in the Dragon Empire behind only the feared deadnoughts. For such a ship to be sent, the Emperor's goals for Toril are clear. The names of the two dropships are omitted from the report but Shaz can guess that the ships will be dangerous constructs filled to the brim with armored troops, hovertanks, and worse.



> He also reiterates a previous question, "What of the Gem Dragons? What is there place within this Dragonstar Empire? Perhaps we can enlist their help... or the help of Saridor."





> "... the Gem's play little part in the galactic politics. Most of them are far to difficult to motivate to act in any one direction, and they have not yet put the will together to form their own kingdom like the chromatics and metallics have done," Shazer'a replies to both questions without looking up from the datapad he was scouring for information.



"Yes, those dragon's have little clout in Imperial politics, although they are definitely not powerless. Psionics has its place in Dragon Empire just like arcana and the divine power of the Unification Church. Imperial citizens with such abilities are highly valued, so psi-dragons, as they're often called, are even more so by their draconic peers. They tend to live in the domains that comes closest to matching their temperaments and individual values. They are highly independent and prefer to keep to themselves and remain neutral when issues come up. I doubt very much they will care about Toril or what is about to happen here. The psionic traditions on your world are, I'm sorry to say, typical in comparison to other worlds where bio-psionics are strong.

"Bluefall, for example, has a strong psionic field around it, as does, if you like stories, a desert world rumored to exist somewhere in the Outlands well beyond the edge of the Domain of Deserene. That world is likely a myth. There is a strong psychic tradition amongst the citizens of the star group known as the Thunder Cluster, but their mental abilities are magical not psionic. The people of Bluefall have a few powerful bio-psions. There is also the world called Tsalokhiin that once stood against the Empire. Unlike with Bluefall, the tsalokhi's star system isn't filled with magical dead zones, so when they stood up to the Empire, the Dragon Emperor sent in the Legions. They're world was conquered and destroyed and the tsalokhi are now star nomads."

*OOC:* More replies tomorrow. I have to work on my other campaigns.


----------



## KainG (Sep 25, 2016)

"I don't quite understand all this talk about 'Aspects' and 'arr-ee-ess' and what not, but I get the gist of it," Kethrendil said while still overseeing Haspur's condition. "Land has riches, and a state wants it, regardless of the locals. It's an old tale, be it in the Dalelands, or in the vastness of space it seems."

"What I wonder is why the fabrication. the subterfuge?" The elf looked at Tocrhor. "If this Mezenbone is like any other red dragon I've known, he should have little reason to simply send a vast fleet in and take Toril. What would happen if the false pretext was exposed publicly?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2016)

"Politics," answers Silhouette simply. "Even an Emperor cannot ignore the other nobility. The subjects. Otherwise he would have to spend his power simply keeping control, rather than expanding his control."

"That said, I doubt one backwater world would be enough to spark a rebellion. Even if it was, whoever replaced him would still want to annex us, even if by less extreme methods. If what we're hearing is true."

She frowned. "Then I ask, are we having the wrong conversation? Rather than asking how to resist this Empire, should we be asking how best to accept them while still retaining a measure of self-control?"


----------



## KainG (Sep 25, 2016)

Kethrendil nodded to Silhouette. "That's what I was thinking as well. If annexation is a foregone conclusion, how can we force this Empire to the negotiation table, and make sure our world retains some measure of self-control? Is such a thing possible?" he asked this towards Tocrhor and Shazer'a.

He looked down to Haspur. "Although that may be putting the cart before the horses. We're going to need our magic back. We have one of the Chosen with us, but the others spread across Faerûn for all we know. Maybe one of them, the Lady Alustriel or the Sage of Shadowdale will at least have an idea on restoring the Weave."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2016)

"I still like the idea of using this divine sphere for that," opines Sihouette. "Though I acknowledge it's an ambitious one. But such an act may be just what's required to give the invasion pause, and consider alternatives to outright conquest."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 26, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> "Power is a funny thing," 'Siel' says with a smile. "It can reside where no one suspects. This 'divine sphere' has wreaked havoc in our world. Using it to attempt to undo that havoc is as good an ultimate objective as I can imagine at this point."
> 
> "Of course, achieving it would require us to fight through hordes of enemies wielding magic and tools we can barely begin to comprehend, into the skies far above Toril and onto a vessel that dwarfs anything we've ever encountered."
> 
> ...



"You'd also have to face the divine Aspect of the Centurion. An avatar of the god connected to the battleship," Tocrhor replies. "That would be quite the feat for a mortal. Now, with the help of another avatar of one of your gods, I could see the possibilities, but it still would be risky. The Aspect would be able to call on other Aspects of the Unification Church if hard pressed. You could be facing half-a-dozen Imperial avatars in a blink of an eye."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 26, 2016)

KainG said:


> "I don't quite understand all this talk about 'Aspects' and 'arr-ee-ess' and what not, but I get the gist of it," Kethrendil said while still overseeing Haspur's condition. "Land has riches, and a state wants it, regardless of the locals. It's an old tale, be it in the Dalelands, or in the vastness of space it seems."
> 
> "What I wonder is why the fabrication. the subterfuge?" The elf looked at Tocrhor. "If this Mezenbone is like any other red dragon I've known, he should have little reason to simply send a vast fleet in and take Toril. What would happen if the false pretext was exposed publicly?"



"Emperor Mezzenbone's power doesn't exist in a vacuum, if you'll excuse my... turn of phrase."



Shayuri said:


> "Politics," answers Silhouette simply. "Even an Emperor cannot ignore the other nobility. The subjects. Otherwise he would have to spend his power simply keeping control, rather than expanding his control."
> 
> "That said, I doubt one backwater world would be enough to spark a rebellion. Even if it was, whoever replaced him would still want to annex us, even if by less extreme methods. If what we're hearing is true."



"Exactly that," Tocrhor confirms. "There are the other Grand Dukes to consider, especially Grand Duke Kupric, as well as the public opinion of the Empire's citizens not that that matters very much to Emperor Mezzenbone."

Tocrhor shakes his head. "Replacing the Emperor is an unlikely prospect. Since he came into power 40 cycles ago, he has worked hard to cement his power over the Empire and its military might. And if he was overthrown, the type of dragon that would replace him would have to be a red. The Red Age is in its infancy. To remove the reds from power would be to throw the Imperial Charter out of the proverbial window and plunge the galaxy back into war. Your world could become the spark for a epic struggle that would remake the Dragonstar galaxy with death and violence."

"That sounds frightening," Grand Duke Eltan says. "Let's not start a stellar war with Toril as the battlefield."



> She frowned. "Then I ask, are we having the wrong conversation? Rather than asking how to resist this Empire, should we be asking how best to accept them while still retaining a measure of self-control?"






KainG said:


> Kethrendil nodded to Silhouette. "That's what I was thinking as well. If annexation is a foregone conclusion, how can we force this Empire to the negotiation table, and make sure our world retains some measure of self-control? Is such a thing possible?" he asked this towards Tocrhor and Shazer'a.



Tocrhor looks first at Silhouette and then Kethrendil. Then he looks around the room at the people of Baldur's Gate. "How do I put this... have you ever had to deal with a cruel child who likes to drown entire ant-hills or tear the wings off flying insects? While the Emperor might not be a disturbed child, his cruelty is sadistic when he really wants something. Once he sees the report on your solar system, he's going to want to dig you all out and burn your world to its core."

He looks at Eltan as he finishes. "Lord Eltan, you mentioned an alliance of cities. Can that alliance speak for all of Faerûn or for your entire continent or for your whole world?"

"No," Eltan says glumly.

"If you were to agree to be annexed into the Dragon Empire would you and your allies be willing to go to war against those that choose to fight even if those others are good people simply trying to protect their way of life?"

"I don't know," Eltan replies. "Probably not."

Tocrhor looks directly at Keth. "If you give in to the Dragon Empire, you will have to choose whether or not you are willing to not only give up this city and the others in the alliance but your entire way of life. You could keep some measure of control over your daily lives but the world would be governed by the Empire. If your world is lucky, Grand Duke Kupric will become the world's protector but your world and it resources with still belong to the Dragon Empire as a whole." He looks at Silhouette before continuing, "If you are fine with that then you will have to come to terms that others on this world will oppose you and even hate you. There were many on my world that made that choice and either died horribly or gained power and wealth beyond anything you can imagine now."



> He looked down to Haspur. "Although that may be putting the cart before the horses. We're going to need our magic back. We have one of the Chosen with us, but the others spread across Faerûn for all we know. Maybe one of them, the Lady Alustriel or the Sage of Shadowdale will at least have an idea on restoring the Weave."



"These Chosen of yours could be a great weapon against the Empire or they could be turned to serve the Emperor if their souls aren't strong enough to resist the temptations that the Empire will dangle in front of them. Do all Chosen have good souls? If so, they will be a boon for your world and a great threat to Emperor Mezzenbone."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2016)

Silhouette frowned and planted her hands on her hips.

"Alright Tocrhor," she said evenly. "I appreciate the information you're giving us, but the _message_ is very contradictory. In as many breaths you've told us that we're going to be conquered, but maybe we can appeal for help, but the Emperor will stop at nothing to conquer us, but we have a chance to fight, but no plan of resistance we're coming up with can work."

The 'half elf' took a deep breath. "Maybe we should return to more basic principles. It's very possible we're all overthinking things. Just tell us, for now, how long we have before this invasion force arrives."


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 2, 2016)

Deep in thought about what he had read on the datapad, Shazer'a lost the thread of conversation for a bit frowing with each new thing he read. Nelalwe smacked his side to get his attention back on the group. Looking up at Silouette's	 last comments, "from what I can tell on this pad and what the pirate Lachlan said before he fled, the battle fleet is already in system. It was their arrival in system that killed you goddess and caused the betrayl of this Ao."

With a sigh he continues, "Tocrhor speaks in what seem to be contradictions, but that is the nature of the galaxy you now find yourselves a part of, torn by the tensions between Asemet and Qesemet. Though officially at peace, there is long standing hidden war between the two kingdoms. Though this system is officially in the domain of Coppers and under Grand Duke Kupric's overview, someone has filed a false report that your planet has been a part of the Empire for some time now and is now in rebellion. That means the Legions are being sent in to put down the rebellion. The readings on this planet make it one of the richest in both magic and mineral/mithrial in the known Empire. if the Emperor sees or has seen these numbers, then he will stop at nothing to seize it. In my opinion our only hope is to get word of our plight to Kupric and gain his protection, and possibly publish this false report."

Turning back to Tocrhor, "I do not have an ansible, one would be handy just now, perhaps you can craft one from available parts? There are encrypted files on here that I nor my companion can decrypt. Raptorian, do you have any skill with cryptography? Does anyone have a scroll of sending? Or more than one? With that at least, we could communicate with the Grand Duke."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 3, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> "I still like the idea of using this divine sphere for that," opines Sihouette. "Though I acknowledge it's an ambitious one. But such an act may be just what's required to give the invasion pause, and consider alternatives to outright conquest."



"If you wish to risk your life in such a manner, you're going to need a vessel that can not only fly but also leave your atmosphere and not be noticed by the battleship's sensors. Teleporting directly there will be impossible. All Imperial ships have teleport suppressors."



Shayuri said:


> Silhouette frowned and planted her hands on her hips.
> 
> "Alright Tocrhor," she said evenly. "I appreciate the information you're giving us, but the _message_ is very contradictory. In as many breaths you've told us that we're going to be conquered, but maybe we can appeal for help, but the Emperor will stop at nothing to conquer us, but we have a chance to fight, but no plan of resistance we're coming up with can work."





Salthorae said:


> Deep in thought about what he had read on the datapad, Shazer'a lost the thread of conversation for a bit frowing with each new thing he read. Nelalwe smacked his side to get his attention back on the group. Looking up at Silouette's	 last comments, "from what I can tell on this pad and what the pirate Lachlan said before he fled, the battle fleet is already in system. It was their arrival in system that killed you goddess and caused the betrayl of this Ao."
> 
> With a sigh he continues, "Tocrhor speaks in what seem to be contradictions, but that is the nature of the galaxy you now find yourselves a part of, torn by the tensions between Asemet and Qesemet. Though officially at peace, there is long standing hidden war between the two kingdoms. Though this system is officially in the domain of Coppers and under Grand Duke Kupric's overview, someone has filed a false report that your planet has been a part of the Empire for some time now and is now in rebellion. That means the Legions are being sent in to put down the rebellion. The readings on this planet make it one of the richest in both magic and mineral/mithrial in the known Empire. if the Emperor sees or has seen these numbers, then he will stop at nothing to seize it. In my opinion our only hope is to get word of our plight to Kupric and gain his protection, and possibly publish this false report."



"Yes, it is as he says," Tocrhor replies nodding to Shazer'a. "The Dragon Empire seems contradictory simply because, in many ways, it's political structure is horribly complex and daunting for the uninitiated. If we were to try to go through an official process to stop the invasion, it could take months, even years. We need to throw the idea of standard diplomacy out the airl-, uh, window."

"I am willing to speak for the Lords' Alliance without their consent if it comes to that," Lord Eltan says. "They will be angry with with me, but if it saves lives, it's worth the risk." He looks at Shaz, "I will go to the Duchal Palace and consult with Grand Duke Belt. Unfortunately, neither Grand Duke Roydon Silvershield nor Grand Duchess Liia Jannath are in Baldur's Gate currently. Lady Jannath is in Tethyr trying to negotiate a new trade deal with Queen-Monarch Zaranda and King Haedrak III. Lord Silvershield is on a military mission far to the south near the Lake of Steam. I have no idea when he will return. I will have a city page contact you here, if I manage to get a hold of all the members of the Alliance."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> The 'half elf' took a deep breath. "Maybe we should return to more basic principles. It's very possible we're all overthinking things. Just tell us, for now, how long we have before this invasion force arrives."



"Unfortunately, I can't say exactly when they will attack. The information I have," he points to his datapad on Shaz's hands. "Isn't an official report through the Imperial network. Lachlin got his information through illicit means, but I'm certain the ships are there."

The hobgoblin looks at Shaz. "If it's as bad as we both fear, the city could face bombardment from space before even a single Imperial soldier steps on Toril." He looks at Eltan. "You must get your citizens to safety, Lord Eltan. The city's buildings won't withstand direct strikes from the _Centurian_'s cannons. You should evacuate your city and find a place underground to hide them."

"I cannot, will not, abandon Baldur's Gate!"

"You cannot fight the Imperial's once they land if your blown to ash in the heart of your city! At the very least, you must hide your children and anyone else who cannot fight. Have them take shelter in the forest south of here if there aren't any safe caves nearby."

"The Cloak Wood! That, would be a death sentence. It's filled with vicious creatures."

"Somewhere else then," Tocrhor insists. "A hidden keep. An old mine. There has to be somewhere they can go. If they stay here and the Imperial ships target your city for bombardment, everyone will die."

The citizens gathered in the temple begin to react with fear at the hobgoblin's words. Some of them shout slurs at him.

"Quiet!" Lord Eltan demands. "He is telling the truth, as he believes it. Would you rather he lie to us and say 'oh, everything will be fine'?" He pauses and waits for any dissent. There are a few murmurs but no one challenges the Grand Duke. "I would rather know what we are facing."

"What you are facing is annihilation, Lord Eltan, if you do not act quickly." He points at Shazer'a before continuing, "Even if he manages to get a message to Grand Duke Kupric, it will take time for the Copper Scion to act within the legal system of the Dragon Empire. He'll likely send more ships to your star system to see what your world offers before he'll openly challenge the Emperor. And, technically, your system doesn't lie within the boundary of the Domain of Golion. It is at the very edge of what is considered Imperial space. Grand Duke Kupric cannot officially say that Toril belongs to Golion. He can petition to bring the world into the Dragon Empire through the Charter or he can claim it as his own conquest in order to block the Emperor's claws.

"But first, we must prove that the report is false and that Toril is a free world, not an Imperial colony. That will take time and time is the enemy right now." His gaze returns to Silhouette, "You asked how long. If I were you, all of you, I'd say prepare for the worst. While it could be days yet, more than likely you only have hours until the invasion begins."

He turns his gaze back to Lord Eltan. "And the longer you wait, the more of your people will die. You must get them out of the city!"

"There has to be another way," Eltan replies. "We are a stubborn people when pushed, Tocrhor. If I try to force them to give up their homes, they could revolt!"

"One direct hit from a plasma cannon could turn this entire building into rubble," the hobgoblin says bluntly. "That would be one shot. Imagine such a blast hitting your city every 10 seconds."

"By Tempus," Lord Eltan's eyes go wide with fear. He looks around at the citizens gathered in the temple. There faces are filled with the same fear. "W-we have no choice." He looks at Carnda, his new second. "We have to evacuate the city. Go, gather the Fists. Tell them to go street to street and let the people know there is a disaster looming. If they won't leave, don't force them. Let's not start a riot." 

"The storm that passed over your city wasn't natural," Tocrhor says. "It was a magical attack used by the Empire to conceal their scout ships. You likely heard the noise during the storm. Almost like if metal was screaming."

"Yes, I heard."

"If you can't get them to leave," the hobgoblin says to Carnda. "Tell them another storm is coming. It's sort of the truth. The real truth would just confuse them or cause a mass panic."

"Go!" Eltan orders the Fist. She heads out of the temple with two other members of the Flaming Fists in tow. Eltan looks at the gathered heroes. "I need you to get these people to safety, if that's possible. While there are underground chambers scattered around the city, none of them are truly safe. I don't know if we should head inland or south along the coast." He looks at the hobgoblin who simply shrugs unknowingly. Eltan sighs. "Maybe the people could gain shelter in an old fort or hidden dale, but we should avoid the forests. Very dangerous."

"C-candle... k-keep," Haspur mumbles. All eyes turn to the Chosen who slips in an out of consciousness. "Could t-try to... hide the p-people... there."



			
				Salthorae said:
			
		

> Turning back to Tocrhor, "I do not have an ansible, one would be handy just now, perhaps you can craft one from available parts?"



"No, I cannot create it. While I have sufficient magical power for the process, I never learned the magical skills required to craft such a device."

*OOC:* An ansible is a wondrous item that must be crafted like any other magical item. Tocrhor does not have the Crafting feat required.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2016)

Silhouette looks a bit unimpressed at the new revelations and says, "Duke Eltan, I have a suggestion, if you'll listen."

"Getting the people clear of the cities is of course the top immediate priority, but we have one crucial piece of information that might help us in formulating a counterattack as well."

"We know what they're here for, and there's no reason they should suspect that we know."

"Their attacks on the surface cities of Toril will almost certainly be, from their own point of view, a kind of diversionary tactic. Spreading chaos and terror, inflicting casualties and forcing us to look after our own, so that we cannot interfere with their true aim."

"From what we've learned, even as these 'plasma blasts' fall on our cities, they will be sending forces to locate and secure the major mithril veins...which I believe are almost exclusively mined by dwarves. Dwarf citadels will be impervious to attacks from the sky, forcing them to land armies to take them. I suspect that while they will not fight 'gently,' their goal for the dwarves will be conquest and enslavement rather than eradication...as it would be for the surface-dwelling people."

"This gives us opportunities for ambush and counterattack, if we can muster the will to do it. Concentrate our forces at the largest sources of mithril, working in partnership with the dwarves. They would not anticipate such a tactic, as it requires intimate understanding of their strategic goals."

"I suggest sending envoys to the dwarves immediately. We will have to conduct evacuations AND diplomacy at once to set this into motion."


----------



## KainG (Oct 3, 2016)

"Agreed. We need to contact the Lords' Alliance and any other allies we have, and let them know what we have learned about the Dragon Empire. The more we can prepare and save, the better our chances of survival will be." 

"We shouldn't spread word about the Chosen, though, except for a those we absolutely trust. The last thing we want is the Empire getting their hands on them. We need to do everything we can to protect them. And maybe they'll be able to find a way to repair the Weave."

"Candlekeep might actually be a good place to visit, although the monks there might put up a fight against bring in so many people. They're damn stubborn. However, it could be a good defensible location, one where we could hide Haspur. And the lore within its walls may provide additional insight."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2016)

"Candlekeep is not defensible against an enemy who rains fire from the sky," Siel disagrees. "Our refuges must be underground, or at the very least hard to see from above."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2016)

Rodan was quiet while the arguments went back and forth, but now he heard a sentiment he agreed with (fleeing) and he became animated once more.  "No sense in just alerting your allied kingdoms.  You may as well also alert many of your enemies you believe would be willing to fight, also.  The more that are prepared are more that will give trouble to the Empire.  Also, we need to try and come up with a plan to capture a vessel so we can flee this place and slip through the attack in order to alert Grand Duke Kupric, or otherwise capture a means from sending a signal from the incoming fleet itself."

"For now though, I can help with the evacuation."


----------



## KainG (Oct 7, 2016)

"I feel like we should head north then, to Waterdeep, and inform them of what we know. From there, there are enough personages of grandeur that word will spread fast. And perhaps, more selfishly, I wish to send word to Evermeet and Evereska."

"One other question is, what do we do with Haspur? He needs to be protected, and I swore to do so. It might be dangerous to bring him with us anywhere, but at least we can keep an eye on him, and there's no guarantee that any hiding place would protect him. Being on the move has its own advantages."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2016)

"But if he's with us, then we would retain our ability to use magic," Siel reminds everyone. "Otherwise, it might prove problematic. We could protect each other."

"Not to mention, a moving target is harder to hit."


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 7, 2016)

, , ,  

"This... Candlekeep, may not be defensive, but if the being who your most powerful remaining deity spoke through suggests it as a refuge for the people, it should not be dismissed. If it is remote, the Empire will take their time sending troops to that location, preferring first to remove resistance from any large fortified positions. If your magic is a powerful as Tochror's report indicates, your mages should be able in areas of stable magic, put magical shields up that may withstand some or all of the orbital bombardment. The smaller the area that needs to be warded the stronger the ward. So this Candlekeep may be ideal, I do not know it's layout or who among you can erect such a shield, if any."

Nodding as the Raptorian spoke, "I agree that enemies may become friends in this time, though I would continue to be wary of drow and races who across the stars prove time and again their evil self-interested intents like the Beholders, Mindflayers, or Neogi."

"As to holding up in the dwarven mines, the Empire won't seek the mithril deposits first. They will look to put down any armed resistance and gain control of the surface, then come sideways at the mithril, boring their own shafts into the mountains and stones to reach the deposts rather than fighting tunnel warfare against entrenched enemies."

Squatting down on his haunches Shazer'a continues, "if we cannot get our hands on any scrolls of _sending_, then we must try and capture an ansible to communicate with Grand Duke Kupric. One of the troop dropships *may* have one if we are strategic, we may be able to surpirse and capture it.

OOC: Knowledge (History)/Legion tactics Results 1d20+4: 18 [1d20=14] to know where an ansible may be to capture if we have to.


----------



## tekknowkub (Oct 7, 2016)

Dakashi takes in what everyone has to say before responding, "As an Enlightened Monk, Hadyri may have the best chance of explaining all that we have experienced here to the other Monks at Candlekeep. I also share a like mind with those who train body, mind and soul and can assist with any diplomacy with those at Candlekeep."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2016)

OOC: Rodan Knowledge (history) Check
[roll0]


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette looks a bit unimpressed at the new revelations and says, "Duke Eltan, I have a suggestion, if you'll listen."
> 
> "Getting the people clear of the cities is of course the top immediate priority, but we have one crucial piece of information that might help us in formulating a counterattack as well."
> 
> ...



"Active dwarf citadels are almost nonexistent in the Western Hearthlands, Lady Siel," Lord Eltan replies. "The delves and caverns of Old Shanatar have all fallen to things best left alone. There is Iltkazar far to the south under the Omlarandin Mountains. It is last remnant of Shanatar and is actually called the Mithral Kingdom by the dwarves. Moving my people there isn't likely an option at this point. The journey would be very long. Magic could shorten the journey, but there is a real risk of something going wrong in the Weave cannot be trusted. I have someone I can send there. To warn them of what is to come, but I doubt he'd get there before this invasion begins."



KainG said:


> "Agreed. We need to contact the Lords' Alliance and any other allies we have, and let them know what we have learned about the Dragon Empire. The more we can prepare and save, the better our chances of survival will be."



Lord Eltan looks at Kethrendil. "It will take some time to contact them all. Berdusk, Elturel, and Iriaebor will be the easiest to contact as they are the closest. I will have riders sent out as soon as I speak to the Grand Duke Belt." He pauses. "I will send riders to the other nearby communities. Warning them is the right thing to do."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2016)

KainG said:


> "We shouldn't spread word about the Chosen, though, except for a those we absolutely trust. The last thing we want is the Empire getting their hands on them. We need to do everything we can to protect them. And maybe they'll be able to find a way to repair the Weave."
> 
> "Candlekeep might actually be a good place to visit, although the monks there might put up a fight against bring in so many people. They're damn stubborn. However, it could be a good defensible location, one where we could hide Haspur. And the lore within its walls may provide additional insight."





Shayuri said:


> "Candlekeep is not defensible against an enemy who rains fire from the sky," Siel disagrees. "Our refuges must be underground, or at the very least hard to see from above."



"Do not underestimate Candlekeep's ability to survive," Lord Eltan replies. "It has survived for over a thousand years and is protected by more than just magic." He looks at Haspur. "However, I don't know how realistic it is to try to go there and seek entry from the monks. They are very insular and their are many rules for entry into the keep. We would need a great tome of knowledge that they've seen before."

"They can have my datapad, if that will help," Tocrhor offers. "The information on it will most assuredly be something they have no knowledge of."

"There is also the monks' rule about no one staying in the fortress for longer than a tenday. I doubt they will forgive that rule unless the invaders try to take the keep, which won't be easy if they attempt it from the ground. The keep is guarded by other things besides magic."

Lord Eltan looks at Keth once more. "Taking Haspur there is probably a good idea. He is Chosen and I'm sure the monks would be willing to help protect him, if it means that his presence will empower the keep's magical defenses, which are considerable." The Grand Duke walks over to Haspur and kneels down next to the man beside Keth. "Haspur... Chosen, can you hear me?"

"Y-yes, we hear you" the voice speaks through the Chosen.

"Why Candlekeep? Why should we go there? Would it really be safe there?"

"The Magister, she is there. She was drawn to the great library by her own visions of the possible futures. She must not be lost to the Empire. She Must Not!"

"I need more than that to risk my citizens, Chosen."

"Miirym. Miirym can show the way to salvation," Haspur shudders and then falls into a deep state of unconsciousness.

"Who is Miirym? Haspur? Haspur!" The Grand Duke tries to shake the man awake.

Lord Eltan, you're going to hurt him," a lowly acolyte steps in and tries to pull the Grand Duke off Haspur. "Please stop!"

"Tempus!" Lord Eltan throws his hands up in frustration. Keth can see that the emotion of the day is weighing heavily on the man. There are tears in his eyes that run down over dried blood on his cheeks.

*OOC:* For native characters - Knowledge (arcana) check (DC 25) to know who the current Magister is and a Knowledge (history) check (DC 35) to know who Miirym is.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 11, 2016)

Soumral recognizes the title of Magister but draws a complete and utter blank as to who it could be currently. She also doesn't know whoever this Miirym is.

*OOC:* Soumral has no ranks in any knowledge skill, and they are trained use only it would seem.


----------



## KainG (Oct 12, 2016)

*OOC:* Kethrendil's Knowledge (arcana): [1d20+8] = 20+8 = 28 (booya!)

Kethrendil was shocked, and then hopeful. The elf had never met Talatha Vaerovree, but he had learned that knowing who are the major movers and shakers in the world of magic; knowledge is power, and every bit had helped him survive years of adventuring. 

"Lord Eltan, the Magister, much like the Chosen, is another one of Mystra's champions. I don't know the current holder personally, but the office of the Magister suggests that their skill and knowledge in the Art are great enough that Lady Mystra herself would entrust them to spread the Art in Her name. The Magister could provide great assistance to our cause."

Keth avoided mentioning her by name. At least for now. The identity of the Magister should not be mentioned casually, now more than ever. It had taken himself enormous effort, and just as much luck, just to learn what he did.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 12, 2016)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan was quiet while the arguments went back and forth, but now he heard a sentiment he agreed with (fleeing) and he became animated once more.  "No sense in just alerting your allied kingdoms.  You may as well also alert many of your enemies you believe would be willing to fight, also.  The more that are prepared are more that will give trouble to the Empire.  Also, we need to try and come up with a plan to capture a vessel so we can flee this place and slip through the attack in order to alert Grand Duke Kupric, or otherwise capture a means from sending a signal from the incoming fleet itself."



"While I have no desire to see anyone subjugated by this Empire, I'm very hesitant to contact those who might choose to ally with the invaders," Eltan replies firmly. "There is no way I'm going to trust the freedom of the world to the Zhents. They are backstabbers and tyrants and cannot be trusted." Eltan picks himself up from his prone position with the acolytes help and looks at Haspur in vain. "However, there are... others that have opposed Baldur's Gate in the past who will likely fight if not for freedom for they're own self interests. Syl Pasha Rlan el-Pesarkhal of Calimshan is unlikely to bow to anyone no matter how powerful. I'm not sure what the Shadow Thieves of Amn will do. If Shar still lives, they will likely do as she commands. If magic is failing everywhere, I'd hate to think what's happening in Halruaa right now." He looks at Rodan. "I will warn whoever I can, as long as I think they will not betray the world."



> "For now though, I can help with the evacuation."



Lord Eltan walks over to the raptoran and embraces him like a good friend. "I thank for your help, Master Rodan." He gives the winged man one final firm grasp on the man's arm. "If you feel you must flee my world afterwards, I will not hold it against you. But I will not leave my world for another. I was born here and i will die here, defending it." He turns away to look at the others. "I must go to the palace and coordinate the with Belt and see if I can contact the other Grand Dukes."



KainG said:


> "I feel like we should head north then, to Waterdeep, and inform them of what we know. From there, there are enough personages of grandeur that word will spread fast. And perhaps, more selfishly, I wish to send word to Evermeet and Evereska."



"Waterdeep is a long way, but if the monks of Candlekeep won't take my people in, it might be the next best place. The magical protections there are strong, and the Chosen who live there are powerful. If Mystra gave them more power like she did with Haspur, they will be a force to reckon with." Lord Eltan looks at Keth. "I might be able to send a message to Evereska but Evermeet is likely beyond the reach of any wizard in the city. If my,,, friend, Moruene was here, i would see if she could do it, but she too is away from the city, in Cormyr." Eltan stands silent in contemplation for several minutes before continuing. "There are some powerful arcane users in the city, but most of them keep to themselves. There is a man named Gondal. He's a sorcerer." He looks at Tocrhor. "Maybe he'll still have all his powers, like you."

"I have no idea," the hobgoblin replies. "If his power flows through this Weave, I doubt he'll be unaffected. But, we sorcerers tend to break the rules of magic, so anything is possible."

"Hmm, yes, well there are others. There is a wizard named Lanthalim who tends to take things very personally. The few times I've met him, he's seemed like a good man. And there is Brielbara. She's the daughter of a deceased archmage known as Briel. She's quite famous in the city, actually. I'll have the Fists try to find her."



> "One other question is, what do we do with Haspur? He needs to be protected, and I swore to do so. It might be dangerous to bring him with us anywhere, but at least we can keep an eye on him, and there's no guarantee that any hiding place would protect him. Being on the move has its own advantages."



The Grand Duke looks at Haspur again, "Watch over him carefully." He looks at Keth again. "If he's as important as you claim, as he now appears to be, he will be a target of this draconian Empire. The monks might take him and no one else. I will send a rider down the road to the keep to let them know what is happening and that we'd like to shelter the young and helpless there. While I doubt they will let able bodied people hide there, I will have the envoy ask them, as well as get there advice."

The Grand Duke heads towards the main entrance of the temple without another word. The people stand as he passes by. They look upon his with pride but there is also worry. Once he's left, Tocrhor says what most are thinking.

"He is a good man."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2016)

"Who is in over his head," Siel says dryly. "As are we all. Even so, he seems to have some idea of what he wants to do next, and since my own ideas seem to be unworkable for various reasons, I shall let someone who's instincts are sharper take the helm."

"I've heard suggestions we go to Candlekeep, and suggestions we go to Waterdeep. The sense I get is that we're leaning towards escorting our Haspur to Candlekeep, and from there...?"

She let the sentence trail off, inviting input.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2016)

Rodan says, "For now we should help the people prepare for their trip.  We need to send out messengers and ourselves to explain that the city will likely be attacked soon, and that they need to pack up anything that will help them survive a long journey to this Waterdeep place.  Simple tools, backpacks, and whatever food they can manage.  We need to have them hurry, while somehow avoiding a panic, and leave it to local neighborhood leaders to take account for their own.  After that we can escort Haspur to Candlekeep.  Between now and then, maybe we'll be able to take a ship over that can carry us off world, or maybe learn more of what's happening when we get to Candlekeep and make the best guess we can on where a smaller force might be landing."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2016)

"Mmm. With respect, I think if the plan is to get Haspur to Candlekeep, we should leave immediately. We've no way of knowing when fire will drop from the sky after all. The Duke has ways of addressing his people, and their trust and goodwill. Our efforts to warn people would largely come down to a handful of strangers babbling nonsense, in their view. We'd have to work hard to achieve very little, and waste precious time in doing so."


----------



## KainG (Oct 13, 2016)

"Agreed. While the people here start getting ready to move, we can head out ahead of them, and get Candlekeep ready to accept them. We'll move much faster as a small group anyways, and less noticeable. And we can focus our efforts instead of worrying about a large, vulnerable group of refugees. In any case, I say we head to Candlekeep. I don't know who this Miirym is, or how they could help, if we can trust Haspur's insight, they can help. And we should speak with the Magister if possible."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2016)

(belated Knowledge Arcana check! [roll0] lol...magister who?)


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2016)

Salthorae said:


> "This... Candlekeep, may not be defensive, but if the being who your most powerful remaining deity spoke through suggests it as a refuge for the people, it should not be dismissed. If it is remote, the Empire will take their time sending troops to that location, preferring first to remove resistance from any large fortified positions. If your magic is a powerful as Tochror's report indicates, your mages should be able in areas of stable magic, put magical shields up that may withstand some or all of the orbital bombardment. The smaller the area that needs to be warded the stronger the ward. So this Candlekeep may be ideal, I do not know it's layout or who among you can erect such a shield, if any."



"The High Artificer might be able to erect a magical boundary, if we can get him to snap out of his madness," replies Idriane, the priestess of Gond who admonished her superior earlier. "He is, by far, the most powerful of us. His abilities outstrip both the High Priest of Tymora, Lady Ulbright, and the Storm-Priestess of Umberlee, Jalantha Mistmyr. And if it is true that Tymora and Umberlee have lost their immortality, their clerics won't have any magic at all.

"Even without the High Artificer, if the Magister is there, she should be able to help defend it." Idriane looks at Haspur, "If he is meant to go to Candlekeep, then that is where we should take him. The Keeper of the Tomes might be able to tell us more about what might happen. He's a diviner and loremaster."



tekknowkub said:


> Dakashi takes in what everyone has to say before responding, "As an Enlightened Monk, Hadyri may have the best chance of explaining all that we have experienced here to the other Monks at Candlekeep. I also share a like mind with those who train body, mind and soul and can assist with any diplomacy with those at Candlekeep."



"That sounds reasonable," Tocrhor says. He pulls his pack towards himself and digs out one of his dermapatches. He hands the other to a badly wounded man next to him and shows the man how to apply it. The worst of the man's wounds knit with use of the magical patch. Tocrhor's breathing and color improve as he applies his other dermapatch. He tries to get up again and succeeds, although his legs are unsteady.



> Nodding as the Raptorian spoke, "I agree that enemies may become friends in this time, though I would continue to be wary of drow and races who across the stars prove time and again their evil self-interested intents like the Beholders, Mindflayers, or Neogi."
> 
> "As to holding up in the dwarven mines, the Empire won't seek the mithril deposits first. They will look to put down any armed resistance and gain control of the surface, then come sideways at the mithril, boring their own shafts into the mountains and stones to reach the deposts rather than fighting tunnel warfare against entrenched enemies."



"That is true," Tocrhor adds. "The Empire won't make a frontal assault on a dwarven stronghold, even one without advanced technology. It would lead to too many causalities. They won't worry about mining until the surface has been routed. However, if we get the dwarves and other underground races involved, that could change."

Tocrhor looks at 'Siel'. "How rare are dragons on Toril? The Empire likes to recruit local dragons, especially Chromatics, even more so than the drow. They set them against their enemies with promises of vast wealth, as well as technical knowledge."

The hobgoblin nods to Rodan, "I think there will be some that choose to fight rather than give up their freedom. If we can get the world's giants on our side, it would be very helpful. Stone giants, in particular, tend to be more reasonable. I would only recruit hill-dwelling brutes if absolutely necessary." He looks at Keth. "What about the fey of your world?"



> Squatting down on his haunches Shazer'a continues, "if we cannot get our hands on any scrolls of _sending_, then we must try and capture an ansible to communicate with Grand Duke Kupric. One of the troop dropships *may* have one if we are strategic, we may be able to surpirse and capture it.



"Yes, even one would allow us to contact Grand Duke Kupric, as there isn't a limit on that spell. It can stretch across the galaxy in moments," Tocrhor asserts. He looks at Shazer'a before continuing. "Have you had personal contact with the Grand Duke? Does he know you, personally? Would he recognize your voice? It would make such a Sending a lot easier."

He looks at Idriane. "Would this temple have such a scroll? Can any of you cast it?"

"I'm not sure if there is a _scroll of sending_ here," Idriane replies. "It's possible. I personally, cannot cast such a spell. The High Artificer can, but I doubt he'll be of much use unless we can calm him down." She pauses. "Allian, yes, he should be able to do it."

"Idriane, he's been... s-sanctoned," an acolyte says awkwardly. "He'll never do it unless we reinstate him."

"There is no one else," Idriane sighs. "But let's check the temple's library first. Maybe we won't have to ask him."

The acolyte bobs his head and heads out of the main room towards the back of the High House.



> OOC: Knowledge (History)/Legion tactics Results 1d20+4: 18 [1d20=14] to know where an ansible may be to capture if we have to.



*OOC:* What Shazer'a knows > He knows tha most Imperial starship have at least one ansible with the larger ships having more than one. They are often kept in most secure parts of the ship -- the bridge, engineering, and the ship's temple. Backups are often stored in the armory in case an ansible is damaged.

Since the Centurion is a battleship, it will have more than one. There will be one on the bridge and one in the ship's temple, which is also where the divine sphere is located. There might be an active backup in engineering, but more than likely extras will be in the ship's main armory, which will be a challenge to get near without being spotted.

Shazer'a also knows the ship will have a backup communication system that can send a message at sublight speed. It takes much longer but it's less likely to be heavily guarded.

The dropships likely only have one ansible each, on the bridge, but there might a backup stored some place secure. Dropships tend to have less permanent gear. It's likely that any forces that land of Toril will have an ansible for quick communication with the ships above. Such an ansible will be located in the strongest vehicle(s) such as armored walkers.
---


Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Rodan Knowledge (history) Check
> (1d20)[19]



*OOC:* What Rodan knows > Rodan knows little about where an ansible would be stored on a Imperial starship. He has always tried to avoid being on such ship. He knows from the invasion on his homeworld that the Imperials are highly structured and commands from above are rarely questioned. Quick communication is considered vital when dealing with unknown planets. Ansibles were used during the conquest of Rodan's own planet. It would be considerably easier to capture one from the Imperial once there on the ground than capturing one from a starship. The trick will be to get a hold of one without damaging it in the process.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2016)

Rodan says, "If we discover where one of the command posts of the ground invasion is, we might be able to capture an ansible there and send the message.  We would have to sneak past many of the forces that command post is communicating with, but it might be easier and more survivable than trying to board a large warship."


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 17, 2016)

"If we are voting a plan of action, I agree that we should leave immediately and get this Haspur to Candlekeep. We take anyone of import, be it the Grand Dukes or the High Artificer, prepare the location for the coming of the people of this city. Once ground forces have landed, we can seek them out and try to secure an ansible to reach out to Grand Duke Kupric, barring finding a scroll of sending. Nelalwe, my wesham, should be able to use such a scroll if we can find one. This Candlekeep may have such a scroll on hand as well, all the more reason to move quickly with a small force." Rubbing his eyes with a bit of exaustion, "I am known to the Grand Duke, though he and I are not familiar, he will heed an important communication from me."

Looking at the shadowy figure of "Siel", "I agree that our task should not be to war or evactuate citizens, they would certainly not heed me, I have been unsuccessfully warning this city for the last few weeks of this possiblity."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2016)

"Exactly," agrees Siel, a perfectly ordinary half-elf who is absolutely not shadowy in any way. 

She looks at Tocrhor and shrugs. "Dragons are not exactly commonplace, but there are enough that most roving bands of adventure-seekers can claim to have squabbled with a hatchling or juvenile at some point during their travels. Wyrms of power great enough to affect an all-out war are rare...but each is a power to be reckoned with. If the Empire is willing to meet their undoubtedly exorbitant demands, they could become one more thorn in the side of our forces."

"There are dragons who, it is rumored, would possibly join us against the Empire as well of course...but such dragons tend to be far more secretive. I'm afraid we would most likely be obliged to wait for them to contact us, rather than seek them out ourselves. Though if there was anywhere in the realms to seek information about how to find them, Candlekeep could be it."

She considers then and adds, "Several times now you've mentioned the Empire once had a presence here. Am I misunderstanding that? Is it possible they may have left anything useful behind? With some time to study their magic and devices, we might find things to exploit...or ways to imitate."


----------



## tekknowkub (Oct 17, 2016)

Dakashi adds, "As a Diamond Dragon and Devotee of Saridor, I may be able to barter for assistance with some of the gem dragons when the time comes. However, we should be prepared to pay for their assistance should they agree to grant it."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2016)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan says, "For now we should help the people prepare for their trip.  We need to send out messengers and ourselves to explain that the city will likely be attacked soon, and that they need to pack up anything that will help them survive a long journey to this Waterdeep place.  Simple tools, backpacks, and whatever food they can manage.  We need to have them hurry, while somehow avoiding a panic, and leave it to local neighborhood leaders to take account for their own.  After that we can escort Haspur to Candlekeep.  Between now and then, maybe we'll be able to take a ship over that can carry us off world, or maybe learn more of what's happening when we get to Candlekeep and make the best guess we can on where a smaller force might be landing."





Shayuri said:


> "Mmm. With respect, I think if the plan is to get Haspur to Candlekeep, we should leave immediately. We've no way of knowing when fire will drop from the sky after all. The Duke has ways of addressing his people, and their trust and goodwill. Our efforts to warn people would largely come down to a handful of strangers babbling nonsense, in their view. We'd have to work hard to achieve very little, and waste precious time in doing so."





KainG said:


> "Agreed. While the people here start getting ready to move, we can head out ahead of them, and get Candlekeep ready to accept them. We'll move much faster as a small group anyways, and less noticeable. And we can focus our efforts instead of worrying about a large, vulnerable group of refugees. In any case, I say we head to Candlekeep. I don't know who this Miirym is, or how they could help, if we can trust Haspur's insight, they can help. And we should speak with the Magister if possible."



Idriane speaks up for her and fellow Gondites. "There are things in the temple's House of Wonders that cannot be left behind. With the High Artificer in the state he's in, its left to me to safeguard what we can from the hall. And there could be something useful stored in the hall's museum." She looks at Rodan. "I doubt there is anything as wondrous as you and the others have, but there is history there cannot be lost. We can decide what best to save but there are a few... odd things that are kept in a hidden room, which might be useful to you all."

"Like what?" Tocrhor asks.

"Strange mechanical devices that have been unearthed from digs across the continent. None of it works, but we're certain that some of them are older than the time of the Arcane Age. There are wild theories that that a few of devices are from the time known as the Dawn Age, which seems very unlikely."

"How long ago was that?"

"The Dawn Age was before the First Epoch, around -24000 DR. Our current year is 1374."

Tocrhor does a quick calculation in his head. "That would put the founding of the Dragon Empire at -3666 on your calendar and your Dawn Age at around 22626 AE on the Imperial Standard Calendar.

If these relics truly came from that time, they would be older than even the Star League that predated the Empire, which is doubtful. That would make them devices of the Ancients. More than likely they come this Arcane Age of yours."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2016)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan says, "If we discover where one of the command posts of the ground invasion is, we might be able to capture an ansible there and send the message.  We would have to sneak past many of the forces that command post is communicating with, but it might be easier and more survivable than trying to board a large warship."



"Yes, that, I suggest you try that rather than storm an Imperial battleship." Tocrhor nods his head in agreement.



Salthorae said:


> "If we are voting a plan of action, I agree that we should leave immediately and get this Haspur to Candlekeep. We take anyone of import, be it the Grand Dukes or the High Artificer, prepare the location for the coming of the people of this city. Once ground forces have landed, we can seek them out and try to secure an ansible to reach out to Grand Duke Kupric, barring finding a scroll of sending. Nelalwe, my wesham, should be able to use such a scroll if we can find one. This Candlekeep may have such a scroll on hand as well, all the more reason to move quickly with a small force." Rubbing his eyes with a bit of exaustion, "I am known to the Grand Duke, though he and I are not familiar, he will heed an important communication from me."



"Well that will makes things a little easier, if he believes the message. Domain leaders tend to get a lot of messages through ansibles and sendings and some of them are considered garbles."

The acolyte returns with a large tome in his hands and a large bag stuffed with scrolls but when Idriane asks him about the sending spell, he shakes his head. "There wasn't one in the written archives." He hands the book to the Gondite cleric. "I figured I should bring this... if we have to leave, we should not leave it behind."

"Thank you, Calark."

*OOC:* Garbles means the same thing as email spam.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> She looks at Tocrhor and shrugs. "Dragons are not exactly commonplace, but there are enough that most roving bands of adventure-seekers can claim to have squabbled with a hatchling or juvenile at some point during their travels. Wyrms of power great enough to affect an all-out war are rare...but each is a power to be reckoned with. If the Empire is willing to meet their undoubtedly exorbitant demands, they ould become one more thorn in the side of our forces."




"Even one of them could be an even more deadly foe if backed up by an Imperial legion. And the Empire wouldn't just give them gold. There are billions of worlds in the Empire and Emperor Mezzenbone could offer a greedy dragon a world to rule or even an entire solar system, if the dragon agreed to be educated in Imperial politics."



> "There are dragons who, it is rumored, would possibly join us against the Empire as well of course...but such dragons tend to be far more secretive. I'm afraid we would most likely be obliged to wait for them to contact us, rather than seek them out ourselves. Though if there was anywhere in the realms to seek information about how to find them, Candlekeep could be it."



"I assume you mean Metallics. It's good to know that you have both here. If there were only Chromatics on this world, I would suggest fleeing the planet as fast as possible."

Tocrhor gathers up what is left of his possessions and helps a human male to his feet. "This Candlekeep sounds like the best place to go if we're to find aid, draconic or otherwise. But first, I'd like to see this Hall of Wonders."



Shayuri said:


> She considers then and adds, "Several times now you've mentioned the Empire once had a presence here. Am I misunderstanding that? Is it possible they may have left anything useful behind? With some time to study their magic and devices, we might find things to exploit...or ways to imitate."



"The reach of both the Golden and Iron Kingdoms reached throughout the galaxy and little is known of the earliest time period the Star League, unless you're a gnome from a major Imperial world near the galactic core. It seems these answers might be closer than both of us were aware. If this hall has pre-Imperial devices in it, it could be a huge boon for resisting the Empire."

The hobgoblin looks at Idriane with increasing curiosity.

"I'll get the key," she says, suddenly excited, before quickly dashing into the High Artificer's sanctum.



tekknowkub said:


> Dakashi adds, "As a Diamond Dragon and Devotee of Saridor, I may be able to barter for assistance with some of the gem dragons when the time comes. However, we should be prepared to pay for their assistance should they agree to grant it."



"Is Saridor a major god on your world?" Tocrhor asks. "Would he have survived the destruction of your world's gods?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2016)

"He can't be _too _major," Siel chortled. "I've never heard of him. It seems the destruction of our gods is, as yet, incomplete."

Hall of Wonders. Tools from an ancient age. Silhouette felt her fingers _itch._

Ahh, if only it hadn't taken an invasion from beyond the stars to open this door to her! But then again, if the invasion WAS fought off, it would still shatter kingdoms, break empires, and send much of civilization tumbling into chaos. That chaos could be a ladder, to one prepared to climb it.


----------



## tekknowkub (Oct 25, 2016)

Dakashi says, "He is the lord of the gem dragons... mostly worshiped by those of his kin or those who practice mind magic. Would the DragonStar empire destroy a Dragon God?"


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 29, 2016)

"I would very much like to see this Hall of Wonders before we depart, there should be some time to get our things together before we get on the march." Pipping in Nelalwe adds, "I will stay with this Haspur and see that he is cared for and protected Lord." 

Responding only with a nod, Shazer'a responds to Dakashi's question, "that is more complicated a question than we can probably answer. The Unification Church of the Empire teaches that there are only 12 gods, throughout the universe. It is they who created all the sameness we see. Why there are humans on all worlds, and elves, and halflings who make the same dishes across the stars. Local dieties are called aspects and comprise a combination of two of the twelve to make a deitype. This dragon god you speak of, if he is worshiped by the gems of your world, would likely be made of the Magus and the Smith or perhas the Magus and the Mother as she is of earth. I do not know how he would fare from an attack by a true Aspect from the Unification church, which it apperas your Ao was, but likely not well."


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> "He can't be _too _major," Siel chortled. "I've never heard of him. It seems the destruction of our gods is, as yet, incomplete."






tekknowkub said:


> Dakashi says, "He is the lord of the gem dragons... mostly worshiped by those of his kin or those who practice mind magic. Would the DragonStar empire destroy a Dragon God?"



"If the Unification Church has its way, they'll try to subvert your faith," Tocrhor replies. "Try to use your god as a tool against your own worshipers. That is, if they feel so inclined."



Salthorae said:


> Responding only with a nod, Shazer'a responds to Dakashi's question, "that is more complicated a question than we can probably answer. The Unification Church of the Empire teaches that there are only 12 gods, throughout the universe. It is they who created all the sameness we see. Why there are humans on all worlds, and elves, and halflings who make the same dishes across the stars. Local dieties are called aspects and comprise a combination of two of the twelve to make a deitype. This dragon god you speak of, if he is worshiped by the gems of your world, would likely be made of the Magus and the Smith or perhas the Magus and the Mother as she is of earth. I do not know how he would fare from an attack by a true Aspect from the Unification church, which it apperas your Ao was, but likely not well."



"Yes, there are many lesser Aspects in the Unification Church that could be called upon to challenge this Saridor and take his divine essence by force." Tocrhor says to Dakashi, "I doubt one of the greater Aspects would come for your god unless he proves a difficult challenge. Dozens of lesser Aspects could come one after another, however, as long as a Divine Sphere has a foothold in your solar system."



> Hall of Wonders. Tools from an ancient age. Silhouette felt her fingers _itch._
> 
> Ahh, if only it hadn't taken an invasion from beyond the stars to open this door to her! But then again, if the invasion WAS fought off, it would still shatter kingdoms, break empires, and send much of civilization tumbling into chaos. That chaos could be a ladder, to one prepared to climb it.






> "I would very much like to see this Hall of Wonders before we depart, there should be some time to get our things together before we get on the march." Pipping in Nelalwe adds, "I will stay with this Haspur and see that he is cared for and protected Lord."



Idriane returns with the key and leads Silhouette, Shazer'a, and Tocrhor (and anyone else inclined to follow) to the Hall of Wonders. {ooc: continued below}

Dakashi and Hadyri stay in the temple of Gond and try to commune with Saridor. The results they get are strange. Dakashi senses that the god is there but he refuses to speak to the elan devotee. Hadyri hears the sound of hissing, which Dakashi does not hear.

Kethrendil works with Nelalwe to tend to Haspur. The man remains unconscious, completely exhausted. The sun elf and air gnome find him a comfortable spot on a wagon that is loaded with other wounded outside the temple. The people preparing the wagon promise to help Nel with the Chosen.

Soumral works alongside Rodan to help the citizens that are gathering at the temple. The one wagon is soon joined by many other carts and wagons, as well as dozens of horses and mules with packed saddlebags. Members of the Flaming Fists work with the two companions. Foodstuffs and water are brought to help feed those that need it and the rest is stored in a ironclad wagon normally used for transporting prisoners.

Keth leaves Haspur in Nel capable hands and heads back to the Blade and Stars where he finds that G'axir's body is where he left it. The inn is abandoned, as the staff has already fled. He does find another body upstairs in one of the rooms. An old halfling has died in his sleep, it seems. With the aid of several Flaming Fists, he has G'axir's body escorted to the man's home for burial in his family crypt. The halfling's body is taken to a public crypt along with many other of the city's dead.

With his old friend taken care of, Keth starts his search for a scribe to pen the letters for the Hill Council and House Symbaern. Several hours have passed and the streets are emptying quickly. The Fists are working hard to move people out of the city. It is a hard process and many refuse to leave, if when threatened.

Then Keth hear it (they all do). A sound like distant thunder echoing from far away. Looking up, he sees a flash of what first appears to be red lightning in the distance. But then there is another and another. A rhythmic echo of destruction. Fire is burning through the sky from somewhere above the clouds. He can see it to the northwest and to the southwest. And then there is a flash of white light that streaks from the heavens and hits somewhere far off to the northeast. The boom that roars through the air to his ears is surprisingly loud.

"What in the Nine Hells is that?" a member of the Flaming Fist, a young man named Neven, says in fear.

----------------------------

*In the Hall of Wonders* (beginning two hours previous)
Idriane opens the locked door to the Hall and opens it for the trio to enter. A quick scan of the hall's main room shows that there are unique things, to be sure, but nothing that would be considered advanced technology to Shazer'a and Tocrhor. Silhouette notes a small handheld flintlock that is beyond anything she's ever seen. It looks complicated to her but Tocrhor doesn't seem interested in it.

"What about this secret room of relics you mentioned?" Tocrhor asks the cleric of Gond.

"Yes, this way," Idriane replies while motioning them to the back of the hall. Shaz notes that the artifacts on display are a great history of technology on Toril, but most of it would be of little use against Imperial Legions.

The Gondite cleric leads them into a old storeroom and opens a secret door that leads down a ste of spiraling stone stairs. They come to a stout iron gate with no discernable lock. She mumbles several divine words and a keyhole appears on the wall. She puts in the key, takes a deep breath, and turns the key.

At first, nothing happens. Then the gate fades away into nothingness and the dark room beyond is suddenly lit by a central brazier. Here, the trio finds many odd things that are beyond what Toril has in its present day. The two offworlders see an old computer that looks archaic. It has a stylized apple on it. It's not familiar to either Shaz or the hobgoblin.

"Elminster of Shadowdale brought that from another world," the Gondite cleric says. "He called the place Terra. The high Artificer told me that a few of these devices came from that world. Where it is, i do not know. I don't think the high Artificer has been there either."

"I see something useful," Tocrhor says in surprise. "Shazer'a, your help, if you please?"

The two offworlders pull an old tarp off a large mechanical device that looks lie it could be an old castoff from a starship.

"A teleport suppressor," the hobgoblin says with a grin. "If we can find a way to power it, it could give us an advantage."

"This is from your empire?" the cleric asks.

"It's old, maybe three or four generations behind what is used in the Dragon Empire today, but it looks intact. I can hardly believe this is here!"

"It was found in a deep cave in the Forgotten Forest, near Evereska."

"Amazing! It's in really good shape."

"There were other things there too," Idriane says. "Most of it was destroyed or so big that we couldn't move it here without attracting attention. Well, at least that's what the High Artificer told me."

"Did he bring anything else?" Tocrhor asks.

"I'm not sure," the cleric muses. "Wait, I asked him about a strange cylinder I was studying, and he told me to put it back and never touch it again."

She goes to an alcove and pulls out a metal cylinder that is roughly a foot long. She hands it to Tocrhor and he nearly drops it.

"Wow, this is old," he says with teeth bared in a twisted grin. He looks at Shazer'a. "A sunsword!"

The hobgoblin steps back and tries to operate the blade. It does nothing. He pops out its old energy cell and roots around in his pack for a new one that could fit it. The last cell fits it and he presses the button again. From the end of the cylinder erupts a brilliant blade of silver-white energy that hums as it passes back and forth through the air. Idriane gasps.

"Amazing! it still works!"

"I- I can't believe it. All this time it was here," the Gondite exclaims.

Tocrhor powers the blade down and hands it to Shazer'a. "I trust you will use it wisely."

Over the next few hours, the four of them go through every inch of the hidden cache. They find several archaic datachips and dozen of old electronic devices that appear to be Imperial in design.

"The Empire was here," the hobgoblin says plainly. "That could be good or bad depending on how things are interpreted."

Just before the loud booms roar in the sky outside, Shaz finds something, odd. It is a device that is more complicated than anything he's ever seen before. It is spherical and at first he thinks it's an ansible, but it much smaller and is covered in weird writing that he doesn't recognize. Its metal is cold to the touch and as he holds it in his hand, he has this sense that the world is vibrating all around him. And then, it stops.

And then the _Centurion_ opens fire on the world of Toril.

*OOC:* Sunswords (Imperial Supply, p. 50) are going to be rare in this campaign. The standard sunsword is consider to be a weapon for use by the most trusted servants of the Dragon Empire. It isn't mass manufactured. Standard sunswords are still martial weapons but older sunswords, like this one, are considered exotic weapons that require a feat to use properly. An old sunsword does twice the damage listed in Imperial Supply and they are always masterwork and most of them are enchanted. Each one is marked with the symbol of an Imperial House. This one is marked with the symbol of House Sarava.


----------



## KainG (Nov 3, 2016)

For a moment, Keth stared off in the distance at the aftermath of the tremendous display of power. Dread filled him. He turned to the Flaming Fist guard. "Get the people out of here. Keep them calm as much as possible, but get them to safety!"

The elf then ran back to the wagon with Nelalwe and Haspur. "We need to gather the others. I've got a feeling we need to leave now."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2016)

Rodan part flies, part glides towards the wagon with Haspur.  "I agree... we've done all we can for the people here and it is time to go.  Let's get Haspur out of this city by the closest exit and proceed to the cover of the woods.  Hopefully the others can figure out a way to contact us once this initial strike is over."

Rodan every so often lifts off with his wings to take a quick look at their surroundings and help the group navigate around obstacles and stopped or frightened citizens.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2016)

It very quickly becomes apparent to Siel that her disguise isn't going to last for the duration of the search. There's just too much to go over, even if the vast majority is junk. She considers borrowing her companion's enchanted disguise...but the reality is that the longer this reckoning is postponed, the worse it's going to be. And if she is going to be cooperating with these people, it will come eventually.

Better to get it over with now, she thinks. While there are still options.

So while the search in the Vault of Wonders takes place, Siel says at one point, "Excuse me for a moment, I need to just do one thing..."

And the half-elf melts away, replaced by a somewhat taller, more statuesque humanoid with skin the color of a clear sky at midnight, yellow eyes, and lacking any kind of hair on her head. Not a member of a 'race,' but one of those carrying the unpredictable touch of the lower planes in their line; each one different, but with certain similarities that mark them of a kind. A tiefling.

"I do apologize for the deception," she lied smoothly, "but I've found it wise to assess prospective associates before revealing too much. There are many who are quick to assume the worst from the least of evidences."


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 19, 2016)

KainG said:


> For a moment, Keth stared off in the distance at the aftermath of the tremendous display of power. Dread filled him. He turned to the Flaming Fist guard. "Get the people out of here. Keep them calm as much as possible, but get them to safety!"



Neven stands there shaking for a moment until Keth's words snap him back to reality. "Right, we take them out the East Gate and then circle around to meet you on the road to Candlekeep."

The young man, emboldened, takes charge of the situation while older and more experienced soldiers seem unsure of what to do next. As Keth runs back towards other side of the city, he hopes that the young Fist can shoulder the load now placed on him.



> The elf then ran back to the wagon with Nelalwe and Haspur. "We need to gather the others. I've got a feeling we need to leave now."



Keth finds Nelalwe and Rodan trying to get the gathered wagons moving. There seems to be an problem in the temple.

"He won't come out," say the Gondite acolyte, Calark. "We cannot leave him behind, but, but, I'm afraid to go in there. Something strange is happening to him."

"The high Artificer has gone mad, Cal." Another acolyte replies. "He's too dangerous to bring along in that state."

"Please, help him," Calarak begs Rodan. He sees Keth and turns to him, "Can you help Master Albaier?"



Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan part flies, part glides towards the wagon with Haspur.  "I agree... we've done all we can for the people here and it is time to go.  Let's get Haspur out of this city by the closest exit and proceed to the cover of the woods.  Hopefully the others can figure out a way to contact us once this initial strike is over."



"The closest gate is the Black Dragon Gate at the northern edge of the city," replies a Flaming Fist that Rodan knows is named Pharaxes. "We will get them moving." He holds up his hand and begins shouting orders to the other Fists. The gathered wagons and the beleagured citizens hurry to tie off everything and gather the wounded and the elderly onto the wagons. The smaller children are held tighly by their parents while older children walk within hands reach. The few teen boys and girls are given tasks to do, as long as they aren't hurt.

"I don't think we should go near the Cloakwood," an elder man says to the raptoran from the back of a wagon as it begins to move. There are terrifying creatures in there."

"We won't go into the woods unless it becomes absolutely necessary," Pharaxes replies to the man. "We'll stick to the Coast Way until we reach the trail that leads to the fortress."



> Rodan every so often lifts off with his wings to take a quick look at their surroundings and help the group navigate around obstacles and stopped or frightened citizens.



*OOC:* I'm going to give you a chance to reply as your PC to Calark before having Rodan take to the sky.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 19, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> It very quickly becomes apparent to Siel that her disguise isn't going to last for the duration of the search. There's just too much to go over, even if the vast majority is junk. She considers borrowing her companion's enchanted disguise...but the reality is that the longer this reckoning is postponed, the worse it's going to be. And if she is going to be cooperating with these people, it will come eventually.
> 
> Better to get it over with now, she thinks. While there are still options.
> 
> ...



Idriane gasps and instinctively reaches for her mace, which she quickly realizes that she left in the temple. She is now obviously nervous in Silhouette presence.

"Easy now," Tocrhor cautions. "Siel likely had good reason to hide herself. I assume half-fiends aren't generally welcome in your city."

"N-no," Idriane replies. She eyes Silhouette suspiciously. "I would never have brought you down here had I known."

"You brought me," the hobgoblin reminds her.

"You did not hide under a magical disguise."



> "I do apologize for the deception," she lied smoothly, "but I've found it wise to assess prospective associates before revealing too much. There are many who are quick to assume the worst from the least of evidences."



*OOC:* Roll a Bluff check.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2016)

"That's a circular argument, isn't it?" Silhouette asks. "If you knew who I was, you wouldn't have brought me...because you didn't know who I was?"

"And just to add to the rich irony, it's that sort of attitude that provoke me to hide my face in the first place. So who then is to blame for this veneer?"

She looks at the others levelly. "Why not judge by my actions then? If there is truth to be found, let it be found there. Did I let you fight alone at the harbor? I could have slipped away in the chaos, unnoticed. I could have waited to see who was winning, then aided that side to curry favor."

"But yes, let this be the moment of decision. Send me away, if you wish, and you will not be troubled by me...or aided by me...again."

(OOC - I can roll Bluff if you like, but I intended the comment about lying mostly as a sort of internal flavor? I meant that the 'apology' wasn't sincere, because she doesn't feel like she did anything wrong.  )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2016)

Rodan looks sternly at Calark and his companion.  "You may be dedicated to this High Artificer, but if this man won't move then he is as good as dead.  The Empire is here, and death has come for your city.  You must leave now."  He waves towards the fleeing people.  "These fearful people are the living who will survive this great destruction.  Will you leave them behind for one maddened man?  Who will help them in the days to come, if not you and other future leaders?  You must have the courage to leave this place and face the unknown terrors that come to refugees of war.  Again, leave!  Now!"

Rodan attempts to push them along firmly.  Then he takes to the air and looks once more for the closest exit.  _Flee... flee now..._  His whole body begins to shake with the knowledge that time is running out and he needs to get moving.  Then the memories take hold of him once more of burned corpses inside peaceful abodes.  Of what the Empire's weapons do to those left behind.  Cursing himself, Rodan strains under his equipment's weight and half-flies, half-hops towards the temple holding the High Artificer.  Maybe there's still time to save one more...


----------



## tekknowkub (Nov 21, 2016)

Dakashi and Hadyri collect themselves after their disturbing communion with their deity. They quickly discuss the strange occurrence with each other before beginning to locate the rest of he group.


----------



## KainG (Nov 22, 2016)

Kethrendil arched an eyebrow at Rodan's response. He gave the raptoran an odd look as he departed, then turned back to Calarak. "Come on, let's go see if we can get the High Artificer to calm down enough to bring him along. We'll need him."

Keth pondered how to approach this. He was good with words, good enough to calm down most folk, but dealing with those afflicted with madness was always tricky. The elf did a quick check of his options. He had a brief moment of annoyance at past choices of what spells to learn. He turned to the acolytes. "I don't suppose you can put him to sleep? Either with magic or a drug? Would make things a lot easier."

He then pulled out his roll of rope. He gave the acolytes a blank look. "Just in case. Last resort. Don't worry. Trust me."


----------



## Buddha the DM (Nov 23, 2016)

KainG said:


> He then pulled out his roll of rope. He gave the acolytes a blank look. "Just in case. Last resort. Don't worry. Trust me."




Soumral stands quietly on watch for any trouble after having seen to those that she was helping. She keeps a small portion of her attention on those around her in case something needs to be remembered later.

She resists the urge to roll her eyes after hearing that and responds, "You do know that nothing ever good happens after someone says that don't you?"


----------



## KainG (Nov 23, 2016)

Buddha the DM said:


> She resists the urge to roll her eyes after hearing that and responds, "You do know that nothing ever good happens after someone says that don't you?"




Keth raised a finger to retort, paused, then put his hand down. "You're not wrong, my lady."

"Any advice on getting a half-mad high priest to come along peacefully? Well, relatively peacefully, that is."


----------



## Buddha the DM (Nov 23, 2016)

KainG said:


> Keth raised a finger to retort, paused, then put his hand down. "You're not wrong, my lady."
> 
> "Any advice on getting a half-mad high priest to come along peacefully? Well, relatively peacefully, that is."




"Sorry no," Soumral responds almost regretfully. "I've made it a point to never try and reason with anyone insane, or half-insane."


----------



## KainG (Nov 24, 2016)

Buddha the DM said:


> "Sorry no," Soumral responds almost regretfully. "I've made it a point to never try and reason with anyone insane, or half-insane."




Kethrendil nodded. "I understand. That's why I keep the rope."


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 24, 2016)

Taking the cylinder from Tocrhor's hand, Shazer'a nods, "this will be a large boon in a fight against the Legions. Though it is disturbing, especially marked as this is by House Sarava. If true that the Empire was here, then the Emperors' claim is not unjustified. This may truly be a planet in rebellion even if it was centuries ago. Though the reports are still lies. I am left with confusion as to what is going on here.

"Huh, I wondered what that Illusion was hiding," is all Shazer's says when she drops her disguise. As the back world cleric begins to get unreasonable, he adds to Tocrhor's reasoned words, "Idriane, you need to be practical. She has done no harm that we know of down here and whatever she may have done if anything, this place is likely going to be destroyed in a matter of hours by the Empire. Her presence is the least of your worries. Besides, she not an actual fiend, just their descendant, in the same way that I'm not an actual Bronze dragon, though I am much closer generationally than she, so it's not an exact analogy. Let us continue our search for things that will be of us against the Empire. Watch her if you must." 

With that, Shazer'a continues to search throughout the room, eventually coming across the odd sphere. "Tocrhor, come and see this, I have never seen it's like, nor can I read the runes engraved on it. Let me see if this is magical writing." as Tocrhor is making his way over, Shazer'a quickly casts a spell everyone in the room probably recognizes as _read magic_.

As he's about to start examining the sphere in more depth, the _Centurion_ opens fire and Shazer's jerk's his head up sharply, it is begun, we must take what we have and flee quickly for this Candlekeep. We can confer about this device as we travel the road there Tocrhor." Over his comlink comes, "Shaz, get up here, they have begun!"

"Yes Nel, we noticed. We are coming back to meet you. Safeguard that old man until we arrive. With that he takes the sphere and turns to leave the cavern. 

OOC: Shazer's Magic Sense spellware should allow him to see any magic auras on either the Sunsword or the sphere with strange runes.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 17, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> "That's a circular argument, isn't it?" Silhouette asks. "If you knew who I was, you wouldn't have brought me...because you didn't know who I was?"
> 
> "And just to add to the rich irony, it's that sort of attitude that provoke me to hide my face in the first place. So who then is to blame for this veneer?"
> 
> ...



"I think she's made her point well," Tocrhor says to the Gondite priest. "You need to let this go. You will need a lot of allies against the Empire. Trust me."

Idriane sighs in resignation. "It is hard to accept, but I will do so and take you at your word," she says to Silhouette. "I will try to be more accepting, and I hope you will forgive my rudeness."



> (OOC - I can roll Bluff if you like, but I intended the comment about lying mostly as a sort of internal flavor? I meant that the 'apology' wasn't sincere, because she doesn't feel like she did anything wrong.  )



*OOC:* Nah, don't worry about it.



Salthorae said:


> Taking the cylinder from Tocrhor's hand, Shazer'a nods, "this will be a large boon in a fight against the Legions. Though it is disturbing, especially marked as this is by House Sarava. If true that the Empire was here, then the Emperors' claim is not unjustified. This may truly be a planet in rebellion even if it was centuries ago. Though the reports are still lies. I am left with confusion as to what is going on here.



"I agree, it is troubling," Tocrhor agrees. "It will be tough to stop this invasion if there is any chance that Toril was once part of the Empire."

"It can't be the truth," Idriane retorts. "There is no part of my world's history that says Toril was ever part of a starfaring empire. At least, nothing I've ever studied or ever heard mention of."

"It's something to be determined at another time," the hobgoblin says.



> "Huh, I wondered what that Illusion was hiding," is all Shazer's says when she drops her disguise. As the back world cleric begins to get unreasonable, he adds to Tocrhor's reasoned words, "Idriane, you need to be practical. She has done no harm that we know of down here and whatever she may have done if anything, this place is likely going to be destroyed in a matter of hours by the Empire. Her presence is the least of your worries. Besides, she not an actual fiend, just their descendant, in the same way that I'm not an actual Bronze dragon, though I am much closer generationally than she, so it's not an exact analogy. Let us continue our search for things that will be of us against the Empire. Watch her if you must."
> The cleric nods in agreement and after apologizing to Siel, she tries her best not to 'watch' the tiefling out of the corner of her eye. Siel's presence still makes the Gondite nervous, but she stays true to her word.
> 
> 
> ...



*OOC:* The sunsword radiates thre auras -- one is a moderate Divination aura, the second is a strong Evocation aura, and the third is a strong aura that seems to baffle Shaz's Magic Sense. All of the auras in the room (including the ones on the characters' equipment) seem to warp and twist in the presence of the sphere, which radiates an overwhelming aura that seems to shift through all the schools of magic. The strong aura on the sunblade that Shaz can't decipher seems to be drawn to the sphere, in an arc that seems to lick the sphere and then bounce off it, even stronger.

The longer that Shaz looks at the sphere's aura, the harder it is on his senses. If he stares at it too long, it will begin to burn his eyes and his ears will ring. His mouth becomes dry and he will begin to shake uncontrollably. It will feel like his skin is on fire. All he needs to do is close his eyes, and the sensations stops. There is no compulsion for him to keep studying the aura and no save against the effects he feels, if he chooses to do so. (I wouldn't advise it.)


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 19, 2016)

tekknowkub said:


> Dakashi and Hadyri collect themselves after their disturbing communion with their deity. They quickly discuss the strange occurrence with each other before beginning to locate the rest of (t)he group.



Once out of their commune with Saridor, the two companions note that the temple seems to be completely empty except for a single acolyte who is standing near the open door that leads into the High Artificer's private chambers. The acolyte is shaking in fear and there is a strange green light emanating through the door. The acolyte looks like he wants to run away, but he seems to be frozen in place.

Hadyri moves close enough to see through the door. What she sees startles her. The High Artificer is floating vertically in midair and the light is coming from him. His eyes! His eyes are gone and his eye sockets are blackened pits with what looks like an inferno of red stars swirling in them.

She quickly returns to Dakashi's side, visibly shaken. She points to the open doorway and tells Dakashi what she just saw.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 19, 2016)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan looks sternly at Calark and his companion.  "You may be dedicated to this High Artificer, but if this man won't move then he is as good as dead.  The Empire is here, and death has come for your city.  You must leave now."  He waves towards the fleeing people.  "These fearful people are the living who will survive this great destruction.  Will you leave them behind for one maddened man?  Who will help them in the days to come, if not you and other future leaders?  You must have the courage to leave this place and face the unknown terrors that come to refugees of war.  Again, leave!  Now!"
> 
> Rodan attempts to push them along firmly.  Then he takes to the air and looks once more for the closest exit.  _Flee... flee now..._  His whole body begins to shake with the knowledge that time is running out and he needs to get moving.



Rodan's words and actions shock Calark into a stupor. The young acolyte seems unsure of how to respond.

The other acolyte takes the raptoran's lead as a sign to leave. He runs away from the the temple towards the fornt of the of the slow caravan heading towards the Black Dragon Gate.



KainG said:


> Kethrendil arched an eyebrow at Rodan's response. He gave the raptoran an odd look as he departed, then turned back to Calarak. "Come on, let's go see if we can get the High Artificer to calm down enough to bring him along. We'll need him."



Keth's words snaps Calarek out of his shock and he nods at the elf's encouragement.



> Then the memories take hold of him once more of burned corpses inside peaceful abodes.  Of what the Empire's weapons do to those left behind.  Cursing himself, Rodan strains under his equipment's weight and half-flies, half-hops towards the temple holding the High Artificer.  Maybe there's still time to save one more...



Rodan lands next to Keth and Calarek. The acolyte doesn't look at him.



> Keth pondered how to approach this. He was good with words, good enough to calm down most folk, but dealing with those afflicted with madness was always tricky. The elf did a quick check of his options. He had a brief moment of annoyance at past choices of what spells to learn. He turned to the acolytes. "I don't suppose you can put him to sleep? Either with magic or a drug? Would make things a lot easier."



"There is no magic I could cast that would have any effect on him. He strength of will is beyond my ability to affect. That's why I... I'm unsure what's happening to him. His eyes have gone completely black and he was babbling nonsense." The acolyte's concern for his master seems very genuine. "There might be something in the apothecary room that could slow his movements but we'd need to get him to swallow it. Zakarias is watching him."



> He then pulled out his roll of rope. He gave the acolytes a blank look. "Just in case. Last resort. Don't worry. Trust me."





Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral stands quietly on watch for any trouble after having seen to those that she was helping. She keeps a small portion of her attention on those around her in case something needs to be remembered later.
> 
> She resists the urge to roll her eyes after hearing that and responds, "You do know that nothing ever good happens after someone says that don't you?"



Calarak waits for Keth and Soumral to finish their conversation before adding, "It's a good precaution. The High Artificer might not be a soldier but he is still a tough warrior. If he fights, it will be hard to hold him."

After entering the temple, the heroes and acolyte find Dakashi and his cohort conversing. They are looking towards the open doorway leading into the High Artificer's chambers. A strange greenish light is shining through the door, and a young acolyte stands near the doorway, shaking in fear.

"Zakarias, what is it? What has happened? Zakarias!" Calarek calls out but the acolyte doesn't speak... doesn't even move.

A dark laugh echoes through the main hall of the temple and the light pouring out the open doorway intensifies. *"So many stars. So much power!"* The voice laughs again before speaking again. *"I accept your terms, Great Smith. I will kill them all, just give me more of your power!"*

The light turns a dark green and Zakarias is thrown away from the door violently. The force that pushes him burns his skin and hair yet doesn't scream. He makes no sound at all, as he dies. His corpse lands a few feet from Dakashi and Hadyri. Then, horrifically, as it burns greenish-red flames, it stands!

*OOC:* Roll Initiative!


----------



## Buddha the DM (Dec 19, 2016)

Soumral grimaces and says, "Well this can't be good."

*OOC:* Initiative: 1d20+11 *29*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 21, 2016)

Rodan says nothing, but simply grimaces.  "Of course this... now...," he thinks to himself.

Init
[roll0]


----------



## Buddha the DM (Dec 30, 2016)

Soumral looks disgusted at the abomination that has arisen before them and mutters a prayer, "Blessed Corellon aid us as we defend this place against those that would see it come to harm."

She knocks one arrow after another while taking aim at the creature in front of her, and then tries to place them where they will do the most good.

*OOC:
Attack #1:*http://orokos.com/roll/471007 1d20+14 *32*; *Damage #1:* 1d8+4+1d6 *9*
*Attack #2:*http://orokos.com/roll/471009 1d20+9 *11*; *Damage #2:* 1d8+4+1d6 *11*


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 30, 2016)

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral looks disgusted at the abomination that has arisen before them and mutters a prayer, "Blessed Corellon aid us as we defend this place against those that would see it come to harm."
> 
> She knocks one arrow after another while taking aim at the creature in front of her, and then tries to place them where they will do the most good.



The first arrow manages to nick the skull of the blazing bone before it is consumed by the undead's unnatural fire. The arrow fails to connect completely with the undead creature, reducing the damage dealt, so much so, that the fiery undead barely notices.

The second arrow passes through the flames but doesn't strike the blazing bones. It thunks into a pillar behind the creature, burning.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 31, 2016)

Dakashi moves quickly to place himself where he can see the High Artificer through the open doorway into the chamber beyond. What he sees is troubling. The man is floating in midair and his eyes are blackened pits. His hair looks like it is on fire, the color of burning coals in a forge. He is surrounded by what appears to be a powerful aura that extends to the edge of the doorway. The High Artificer doesn't react to Dakashi until the devotee of Saridor fires two energy currents toward him.

The electrical power seems to hit a barrier that Dakashi thinks might stop it, but the currents break through and hit the man square in the chest. At the last moment, part of the energy rebouds from the man, but the bulk of the electricity scorches him. The High Artificer doesn't cry out but his star-filled eye sockets look directly at Dakashi.

*"You will pay for that, elan."*


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 31, 2016)

*"Zakarias! Destroy them!"* Thalamond yells.

Yes, my master." The burning bones hisses.

"I cannot allow that," Calarek commands. "Stand fast, Zakarias! And yield!"

The undead chuckles in response, which sounds like the crackling of a bonfire. "I am more powerful than you, now, Calarek. The master will turn you too, eventually." The blazing bones shambles towards Calarek and the others. It places itself within equal distance of everyone in the room while staying out of the reach of Dakashi and Hadyri. Then it shouts a single word. "Firestorm!"

*"Yes, yes! Burn them all, my minion!"*

The air around the blazing bones begins to swirl into a whirlwind and the undead abomination seems to collapse in on itself, becoming a spinning pile of fiery bones. Then it explodes out in a 30-foot radius sphere as if someone had cast a fireball spell into the middle of the room. The flames engulf all.

Thalamond laughs manically while Calarek screams in pain as the firestorm burns him nearly to death. Once the flames have cleared, what was once Zakarias stands where he was a moment before, reformed and ready to attack anyone who comes near.

*OOC:* Calarek's Turning Check > 1d20+4=11 (fail); Blazing Bones Firestorm > 6d6=26 (Reflex save [DC 15] for half damage); Calarek's Reflex save > 1d20+3=13 (fail) [ouch!]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 6, 2017)

Rodan studies the High Artificer and says, "That man is no longer the respected patriarch.  He is now one of the Subsumed. A cleric that has given himself over to an Aspect of the Unification Church.  The Subsumbed are nearly unstoppable! The more powerful the cleric was before being changed, the tougher they are!  I suggested flight before!  I suggest it once again!"

That said, Rodan decides to cast Break Enchantment on the High Artificer in the hopes that will have an effect on the possession.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 9, 2017)

Deuce Traveler said:


> That said, Rodan decides to cast Break Enchantment on the High Artificer in the hopes that will have an effect on the possession.



*OOC:* Break enchantment takes 1 minute to cast. Not very useful in the current situation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 10, 2017)

OOC: Replace with dispel magic then.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 10, 2017)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan studies the High Artificer and says, "That man is no longer the respected patriarch.  He is now one of the Subsumed. A cleric that has given himself over to an Aspect of the Unification Church.  The Subsumbed are nearly unstoppable! The more powerful the cleric was before being changed, the tougher they are!  I suggested flight before!  I suggest it once again!"
> 
> That said, Rodan decides to cast Break Enchantment Dispel Magic on the High Artificer in the hopes that will have an effect on the possession.



Rodan steadies himself and directs his divine magic towards the High Artificer. As his spell finishes, he can feel a resistance against his magic emanating from the subsumed cleric. He adds several powerful gestures and manages to break through the magical barrier. His dispel hits another barrier and tries to latch onto it, but it is even strong that High Artificers spell resistance.

His dispel fizzles against the barrier and he knows what it is instantly. The High Artificer is protected by a Lesser Globe of Invulnerability, which seems to be part of the aura surrounding the subsumed cleric.



tekknowkub said:


> Hadyri is going to attack the {blazing bones} acolyte who is nearest to {her}.



After dodging the firestorm from the blazing bones, Hadyri moves in to battle the undead creature hand to hand. She punches the former acolyte hard on her first blow but it manages to avoid her second one. Then snap kicks the creature while its off balance. She hears a satisfying crack as she breaks one of the undead's burning ribs.


----------



## KainG (Jan 11, 2017)

Kethrendil grit his teeth in pain as he pats out the remaining flickers of fire upon him. What in the Nine Hells was happening? One moment, they only had to be concerned with harming the High Artificer. The next, all hell broke loose, and now the concern is the High Artificer harming them! The transformed priest was a sight to behold, but Keth is shocked by his eyes. They were the same as G'axir, just before he died! Was his friend about to undergo the same transformation? Did he have the foresight to stop it with the final resort?

Keth pushes these thoughts aside. He has to help end the danger. Calarek was smolders on floor. Tossing his singed roll of rope aside, the elf rushes towards the now burning undead initiate, drawing his blade. He swings across, charging it with magical electricity. "For the People!"

*OOC:* 
Courtblade attack: [1d20+14] = 17+14 = 31; Damage: [1d10+4] = 8+4 = 12 plus [5d6] = 12 electricity from shocking grasp
Crit confirm roll: [1d20+14] = 20+14 = 34 (if applicable; crit range is 15-20)


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 11, 2017)

KainG said:


> Kethrendil grit his teeth in pain as he pats out the remaining flickers of fire upon him. What in the Nine Hells was happening? One moment, they only had to be concerned with harming the High Artificer. The next, all hell broke loose, and now the concern is the High Artificer harming them! The transformed priest was a sight to behold, but Keth is shocked by his eyes. They were the same as G'axir, just before he died! Was his friend about to undergo the same transformation? Did he have the foresight to stop it with the final resort?
> 
> Keth pushes these thoughts aside. He has to help end the danger. Calarek was smolders on floor. Tossing his singed roll of rope aside, the elf rushes towards the now burning undead initiate, drawing his blade. He swings across, charging it with magical electricity. "For the People!"



Keth's blade finds some resistance due to the blazing bones nature but the power of the strike tears through bones and flame alike and the lightning rips the undead acolyte apart. As it falls to the floor in a smouldering pile of charred bones, Keth hears a voice whisper to him. _"Thank you."_

There is a pause and then it says, _"But beware him."_


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 11, 2017)

Dakashi and Rodan watch as the High Artificer moves towards the open doorway of his former chambers. He doesn't walk but float through the air, hovering just above the ground. As he moves, Dakashi can see that some of the burns the high Artificer took from the elan's energy current heal. It is obvious.

As he passes through the doorway his aura flashes out to expand to twice its size. It is as bright as a burning forge and the divine light touches all within 40 feet of High Artificer. With comes a verbal compulsion, *"Stand fast and yield up your souls to the forges of the Dragon Empire!"*

Within the unnatural light, all feel their bodies begin to stiffen due to a magical force that compels them not to move. Keth watches in horror as the light hits and burns Calarek. The young acolyte is consumed by flames in agony. His screams become a roar as he stands up as a blazing bones!

*Yes! Serve your master once again, Calarek! Destroy them with fire!* The light of the High Artificer's aura recedes back to surround the man up to a range of 20 feet all around him. He comes to a stop 10 feet outside the door and unfastens a warhammer from his belt, still hovering. *"Those who do not serve the Empire will be swept away! Even your gods!"*

*OOC:* Aura of the Subsumed > Will saving throw (DC 25) negates _Mass Hold Person_. Everyone in the temple is close enough to be in the aura. If save is failed by 5 or more good and evil characters take 2d8 points of divine damage while neutral characters take only 1d8 points, in addition to being held by the spell effect. Any character with 5 HD less than the High Artificer must also make a Fortitude saving throw equal to 25 plus any damage taken or be killed outright and turned into a blazing bones.

I've already checked, and the only non-NPC character currently in the temple this could happen to is Hadyri. (I'm fairly certain.) All the PCs in the temple have 9 levels or more. Note that only HD matter, not level adjustment.

Calarek, as an NPC, automatically failed both saves. Sorry guys, but that was my evil plan from the beginning.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2017)

As Silhouette and the others left the 'wonders' in the Hall, she frowned slightly and looked towards the temple. What was that sound she was hearing from over there? Thak immediately noticed her and went to her side.

"Trouble?" he asked quietly.

"Maybe," the tiefling said after a moment. "I think...yes."

She caught a glimpse then, of flickering flames, and swore under her breath.

"Raise arms," warned Silhouette to the others with her. "There's something going on in the temple of Gond, and it's the opposite of good."

With that she skirted to one side of the door...not wishing to be cut down on her way over...and approached the mighty stonework of the cathedral.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 11, 2017)

Dakashi watches in horror as his cohort and friend is consumed and transformed by the High Artificer's unnatural aura. The blazing bones that was Hadyri chuckles in broken despair. It turns to look at Dakashi. "You! You will join the master or die."


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 17, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> As Silhouette and the others left the 'wonders' in the Hall, she frowned slightly and looked towards the temple. What was that sound she was hearing from over there? Thak immediately noticed her and went to her side.
> 
> "Trouble?" he asked quietly.
> 
> ...



Idriane looks towards her temple, quizzically. She missed whatever Silhouette saw through the doors but she 'trusts' the tiefling's senses. She follows Lady Siel towards the temple's open doors. "I hope the High Artificer isn't causing a scene."

Tocrhor looks towards the wagons leaving the city and absentmindedly starts heading in that direction, having missed Silhouette warning, initially. It takes him a moment to realize his mistake and head back towards the temple of Gond.

*OOC:* Forgot to roll Initiative for Idriane. 



> With that she skirted to one side of the door...not wishing to be cut down on her way over...and approached the mighty stonework of the cathedral.



Silhouette peers around the edge of the door and is shocked for a moment, a rarity for her, by what she sees. The others are fighting against what looks like a skeleton made of fire, which is being directed by the High Artificer who is floating in midair off to one side of the temple. The heroes quickly cut it down.

A powerful aura emanates from the cleric of Gond. The light of the aura is bright and then it flares to twice its size and encompasses all facing him. The light hurts Silhouette eyes. The effect it has on the others is... disturbing. Both Calarek and Hadyri are both devastated by the light. It burns them up and transforms them into burning undead like the other undead they just defeated. Soumral is burnt by the light as well, but isn't changed by the magic the High Artificer is emanating.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2017)

Silhouette saw that and decided...nope.

She twined her hands sinuously and chanted a siblant whisper. The shadows around the former heirophant deepened, and from them issued forth a dense blackness that consumed all light. As if an unthinkably thick smoke, or fog, it broke into streams and circled around the Subsumed priest and his minion, cutting them from from sight. Within, it was thick and cloying, clinging to their arms and legs like a syrup.

Only then did Silhouette call out, "He's had too long to prepare his protections! This will slow him down, but we must go NOW!"

She waved Thrak back, and headed away from the temple door as best she could. 

"I don't suppose anyone has a Teleportation spell they can use?" the tiefling asked wryly. "We're taking far too much time for my liking."

(OOC - Sorry for getting paralyzed. Taking decisive, unilateral action like that isn't something I'm always comfortable with, and I let it delay my response. To those who wanted to fight, I apologize especially...but this is how Sil's mind works. I hope we can make it a point of IC contention and debate rather than an OOC one? )


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 24, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> She twined her hands sinuously and chanted a siblant whisper. The shadows around the former heirophant deepened, and from them issued forth a dense blackness that consumed all light. As if an unthinkably thick smoke, or fog, it broke into streams and circled around the Subsumed priest and his minion, cutting them from from sight. Within, it was thick and cloying, clinging to their arms and legs like a syrup.



After the _solid fog_ has cloaked the High Artificer, there is short dry chuckle from deep within the center of the magical mist then silence.

Outside the fog, near its edge, the unholy flames burning on the two fiery undead lick at the edges of the fog around. Keth, who was standing next to what was once the acolyte Calarek, stands 5 feet back from the edge of the magical vapors. They seem to want to reach out and cling to him. The fog's seems to fizzle near the two undead, What was Calarek stands right up against the _solid fog_ but isn't cloaked by the mists. Watching the flames interact with the mist's edge is eerie.

Outside the fog, Dakashi loses sight of the High Artificer.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 2, 2017)

Soumral struggles against the forces holding her in place and can't seem to move in even the slightest of ways.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2017)

tekknowkub said:


> On Dakashi's next turn, two more energy currents (electricity) for the High Artificer.



Dakashi prepares to fire two more currents then...



Shayuri said:


> Silhouette . . . twined her hands sinuously and chanted a siblant whisper. The shadows around the former heirophant deepened, and from them issued forth a dense blackness that consumed all light. As if an unthinkably thick smoke, or fog, it broke into streams and circled around the Subsumed priest and his minion, cutting them from from sight. Within, it was thick and cloying, clinging to their arms and legs like a syrup.
> 
> Only then did Silhouette call out, "He's had too long to prepare his protections! This will slow him down, but we must go NOW!"



Thalamond disappears from Dakashi's vision as the tiefling's _solid fog_ spell engulfs the High Artificer. The elan knows the man likely can't move so he lets loose two more bolts of electricity to where the High Artificer is/was standing and hopes for the best. The electric current cuts through the fog causing a eerie halo effect as it hits the fog and then penetrates to where the ex-cleric of Gond hovers. The energy currents hit the mark but the High Artificer makes no sound of being hurt by them.

*"Not this time, elan."* Thalamond says with a mocking tone.

The blazing bones that was Calarek turns towards Keth standing near him. The former acolyte raises a bony hand and hurls a ball of flame the size of Keth's head towards the elven duskblade. The fiery ball misses the gold elf, just over his head. Any closer and it would have singed his hair.

*OOC:* Total Concealment (50% miss chance) > 1st energy current 1d100=30 (hits); 2nd energy current 1d100=6 (hits) | Thalamond's Reflex saves > 1d20+7=17 (failed); 1d20+7=19 (failed). | Blazing bones hurl's fire at Keth > 1d20+5=17 (miss).


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 5, 2017)

Stunned at the sight of a Subsumed, Shazer’a freezes momentarily. With a shake of his head and a mutter, mostly to himself, _subsumed are actually real..?_ Shaz is about to charge forward when the tiefling throws up a mass of fog between himself and the creature. Then he sees one of the others from the harbor fight throw lightning at the Subsumed to seeming no effect. 

In the instant before the fog drops the veil between the group and the Subsumed cleric, Shazer’a quickly analyzes the magical auras around the former high priest and his eyes widen. "He is shielded from all energy based attacks and low level magics of all kind… I’ve only heard of the subsumed in story. We should pull back and regroup, the people may suffer, but we must remember our mission to protect Haspur. Let us fall back to his position.”

Curiosity overcoming better sense even as he backs away, Shaz pulls the stage sphere from the armory out to see if it has any effect on or from the subsumed presence. He then pulls back 30’ and readies his plasma rifle and prepares to cover the retreat of others.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2017)

Rodan agrees as he pulls his pistol and does the same, "If we could pull down his defenses we might have a chance, and that's a long might.  Add in his new undead companion and we have our hands full!"


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 9, 2017)

Salthorae said:


> Stunned at the sight of a Subsumed, Shazer’a freezes momentarily. With a shake of his head and a mutter, mostly to himself, _subsumed are actually real..?_ Shaz is about to charge forward when the tiefling throws up a mass of fog between himself and the creature. Then he sees one of the others from the harbor fight throw lightning at the Subsumed to seeming no effect.
> 
> In the instant before the fog drops the veil between the group and the Subsumed cleric, Shazer’a quickly analyzes the magical auras around the former high priest and his eyes widen. "He is shielded from all energy based attacks and low level magics of all kind… I’ve only heard of the subsumed in story. We should pull back and regroup, the people may suffer, but we must remember our mission to protect Haspur. Let us fall back to his position.”



Idriane is appalled by the sight of the undead in her temple. She listens to Shazer'a's warning with some trepidation. Her face is an open window, as she steels herself for what must come next.



> Curiosity overcoming better sense even as he backs away, Shaz pulls the stage sphere from the armory out to see if it has any effect on or from the subsumed presence. He then pulls back 30’ and readies his plasma rifle and prepares to cover the retreat of others.



The sphere continues to tingle, slightly, in his hand, but it doesn't seem affected by the presence of the subsumed cleric. It remains a mystery to be solved at a later date.



Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan agrees as he pulls his pistol and does the same, "If we could pull down his defenses we might have a chance, and that's a long might.  Add in his new undead companion and we have our hands full!"



"I- I cannot just leave my peers in this state," Idriane insists. "They must be put to rest, somehow. Plus, there are a few prisoners in the temple's cells below. If he can turn good people like Calarek and your friend into these things, what will he be able to do to them?"

The cleric of Gond calls out to Gond and motions towards Calarek. A ray of bright light fires out at her former ally. "Be at rest, Cal." The ray of sun powered light hits the blazing bones and hurts it badly. It screams in anger as the divine light sears it, but it remains standing.

The blazing bones that was Hadyri moves towards Soumral and grabs the elven woman trying to hold her tight. It then activates its firestorm ability, engulfing Soumral and those within 30 feet in another blaze of fire.

*OOC:* Idriane > Searing light (ranged touch attack) 1d20+3=16 (hit); Damage > 5d6=19 | Since Soumral is magically held, the grapple is automatically successful. I will give her another save to break free of the hold person since she is being attacked. But, while grappled, she gets no save against the firestorm explosion.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 9, 2017)

Soumral manages to break free of the restraining magic as Hadyri grabs her forcing her to struggle to free herself from its grip.

*OOC:* FINALLY!!
Will Save: 1d20+4 *24*


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 9, 2017)

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral manages to break free of the restraining magic as Hadyri grabs her forcing her to struggle to free herself from its grip.



As the mental barrier falls, the firestorm from the blazing bones erupts all around her, as what was once Hadyri holds her fast. The flames burn her deep but it could have been worse.

*OOC:* She takes 13 damage, unless she has active protections from fire. She is no longer grappled after the Firestorm ends, as Hadyri's undead body has to come apart for the ability to work. The blazing bones recombines in front of her.


----------



## KainG (Feb 10, 2017)

Keth raised his arms to protect his face. He hisses through clenched teeth as the flames burn his skin. However, the pain is offset by his relief to see Soumral able to move again. "We cannot allow him to use our companions for any more evil! We must put them to rest, and then regroup!" he shouts. The elf charges his blade with _shocking grasp_ and swings at the undead that was once Calarek.


*OOC:* 
Reflex save: [1d20+6] = 8+6 = 14
Courtblade attack: [1d20+14] = 3+14 = 17; Damage: [1d10+4] = 8+4 = 12 plus [5d6] = 15 electricity from shocking grasp


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 10, 2017)

KainG said:


> Keth raised his arms to protect his face. He hisses through clenched teeth as the flames burn his skin. However, the pain is offset by his relief to see Soumral able to move again. "We cannot allow him to use our companions for any more evil! We must put them to rest, and then regroup!" he shouts. The elf charges his blade with _shocking grasp_ and swings at the undead that was once Calarek.



The flames of the firestorm burn Kethrendil from head to toe. His clothes smoulder as he swings his courtblade. The blade slices through the air but the blazing bones somehow just manages to avoid the elven duskblade's strike.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 10, 2017)

*"Little tiefling, where did you run to?"* Thalamond laughs from deep within the _solid fog_. *"I wish to thank you. While your allies cannot see me, I can still see them. Ha! Ha Ha! I see everything now! You cannot blind the stars of the Dragon Empire!"*

The High Artificer's voice rises in pitch as he quickly cast two spells one after another, unnaturally fast.

*OOC:* Spellcraft check to hear the spells that the High Artificer is casting. -2 circumstance bonus.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 10, 2017)

The inside of the temple erupts in flames engulfing all the heroes and the blazing bones. Keth, who just was burned by the blazing bones eruption takes the full blast of the fire storm. Red fills his vision as he watches the flames engulf Dakashi, Soumral, and Idriane, as well.

The _fire storm_ engulfs the street outside of the temple as well. Thrak watches as the flames engulf his mistress at the very edge of its range. He can't see whether or not the flames burnt Shaz or Rodan. The hobgoblin had been heading towards the temple. Thrak doesn't give him much hope for survival.

*OOC:* Damage is on the OOC thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2017)

The goliath immediately makes for the fallen tiefling, already fishing a vial of potion from a pouch on his belt. He's seen enough plans in his day to know when one's going bad. At this point getting her awake again and getting them both out of there was the only thing on his mind.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 10, 2017)

The flames roar all around Idriane and she screams in pain as she dies. Her skin blisters off and the hollow voice of the High Artificer laughs in manic glee.

Outside, Tocrhor balks at the entrance as Shaz and Rodan fall back. He hears the word subsumed and blood runs cold. *"Run! Everyone run!"* He screams. He turns to run but then the flames appear out of nowhere all around him. He tries to throw himself against the side of the temple, seeking any sort of shelter but the flames engulf him and burn through his skin all the way to his bones. He dies thinking, _Another world, lost._


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 10, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> The goliath immediately makes for the fallen tiefling, already fishing a vial of potion from a pouch on his belt. He's seen enough plans in his day to know when one's going bad. At this point getting her awake again and getting them both out of there was the only thing on his mind.



When the flames clear, he scoops her up. He sees the charred remains of the hobgoblin fused to the wall of the temple. He dumps the vial down her half-charred throat and picks her up and runs for it.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 12, 2017)

*In the Temple*

Dakashi immediately uses up a power point to stave off the worst of the blazing bones' fiery ability. Moments later, he is very glad he did so, as he hears Thalamond recite his spells and quickly recognizes the first as _freedom of movement_ and second as a dangerous _fire storm_ spell. The spell fills his vision and he tries his best to avoid the flames. Without his elan ability, he'd be dead, as the flames burn away much of his life force. 

As the flames of the High Artificer's _fire storm_ spell cease, he sees that he and Soumral are the only two in the temple still standing. She looks unhurt, having somehow managed to avoid the flames of the _fire storm_. Keth lies on the ground, burnt and unmoving. The female cleric of Gond is a pile of ashes.

Worse than that, the blazing bones look, stronger. The High Artificer hasn't left the _solid fog_, but Dakashi knows the magical fog won't be a hindrance to the cleric now.

_Time to go_, the elan thinks to himself.

*OOC:* For  [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=6855111]tekknowkub[/MENTION].


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 12, 2017)

Soumral keeps an eye on the _solid fog_, and makes her way as quickly as possible outside and out of line of sight from the doorway. She has the feeling that she'll need the room to move about should this go any more sideways than it already has.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 13, 2017)

Even though Rodan shelters himself of to the left side of the open doorway, he takes the full brunt of the High Artificer's _fire storm_ spell. As his eyes darken, he thinks to himself, _'I should have flown away'_.

*OOC:* Rodan is down. He is at 0 hit points.


----------



## KainG (Feb 14, 2017)

Emiko kicks open the door. With the city's inhabitants fleeing, it was easy enough for her to hurry towards the House of Wonders unimpeded, and empty buildings made for good look-out positions. Yin Hun's reported the situation was heavily degrading, requiring her to abandon their makeshift safe house to support her boss in the field. She climbs the stairs skipping every other step, breaks into a room, and smashes the glass out of the window. She presses against the wall, and readies her plasma rifle. She takes aim at the temple's entrance, zooming in her sight through her scope.

"Six, I'm in position, over," she says in her personal communicator.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 22, 2017)

tekknowkub said:


> *OOC:* Dakashi will psionic teleport out and if he can take anyone close by with he will.



Dakashi knows he has only moments to act. He looks at Keth on the ground and hopes his psionic teleport will bring the fallen elf with him. He activates his power and disappears from inside the temple. He is glad to see that Keth's body came with him, as they appear on the street near Thrak.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 22, 2017)

*"After them,"* the voice of the High Artificer emanates from the _solid fog_. Only Shaz is close enough to hear. *"And bring me the one called Haspur. Do not burn him, too much."*

A blazing bones turns towards the the temple's entrance, and begins moving towards Shaz and the fallen Rodan. It stops and throws fire at the half-dragon. The hurled fire hits the doorframe instead of the Scion of Copper. Luckily, the flames don't touch Rodan either.

*OOC:* Ranged fire attack > 1d20+5=20


----------



## KainG (Mar 3, 2017)

The soldier rushes into the temple, ignoring any remaining bystander gawking as his (alien to them) armored form. _Damn it, everything's gone FUBAR,_ Yin Hun thinks to himself. He had been observing the locals and the few Imperial outworlders since they overcame the pirate attack, gathering intelligence on them should they be useful in forming the first resistance cell to Imperial occupation. However, that all went completely sideways with the corruption of one of their head priests. And from what he had observed, it was not going well for the locals. Yin Hun did not want to reveal himself so soon, but he made a judgement call, and decided to move in. 

Through his communicator, he hears Emiko confirm that she is in position. He feels some relief knowing that she has his back. "Copy that! Moving in!"

With one final long stride, Yin Hun leaps into the temple's entrance, his assault blaster raised. "Get him out of here! I'll cover you!" he yells through the intercom of his helmet to the half-dragon. He takes aim, and fires at the blazing bones near them.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 4, 2017)

KainG said:


> Through his communicator, he hears Emiko confirm that she is in position. He feels some relief knowing that she has his back. "Copy that! Moving in!"
> 
> With one final long stride, Yin Hun leaps into the temple's entrance, his assault blaster raised. "Get him out of here! I'll cover you!" he yells through the intercom of his helmet to the half-dragon. He takes aim, and fires at the blazing bones near them.



The electricity discharge from his assault blaster turns the blazing bones closest to him into a pile of fried bones and cloth. The embers of the undead go out. Yin Hun can see that there is one more blazing bones left, but he can't see the turned priest through the _solid fog_ just off to his left.

The other blazing bones rushes at him quickly. More quickly than seems normal. The undead's unnatural fire seems more intense than the one that he just put down. It tries to slam him with its fists. The first impacts his armor, hard, but it doesn't do any damage. The second swing goes wild. Yin Hun knows he's facing the undead form of the monk who's helped the others at the docks earlier.

"Another interloper," the High Artificer whispers from inside the fog. "You will regret throwing in with these others." Yin Hun can hear the man casting a spell from deep within the fog. The next thing he knows, his entire combat hardsuit begins to vibrate on him.

Then the veiled man speaks again. "Doom."

*OOC:* Slam attack > 1d20+10=24 (miss), 1d20+10=13 (miss)

The High Artificer casts shatter on Yin Hun's magical armor. Will save (DC 20) negates the spell. Use either Yin Hun's Will save (+4) or the hardsuit's own save (?), whichever is higher. As a magical object, the hardsuit has a save modifier of one-half its required caster level to create, plus 2. | Second Will save vs. _doom_ spell. DC is 19 for that save. If he fails, he is shaken.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 4, 2017)

The High Artificer's spells break through Yin Hun's protections. His armor is sundered, as the _shatter_ spell causes it to come apart. Soon, it is shards and dust at his feet. Then the _doom_ spell enters his mind and shakes his resolve. This opponent, this subsumed cleric, is powerful. Too powerful to confront out in the open.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 6, 2017)

Shaz picks up Rodan and heads away from the temple. He soon comes upon Thrak, carrying Lady Sil, and Dakashi standing over the dead body of Keth. "We should not leave him to be used by the High Artificer. Can you carry him?" Shaz asks Dakashi.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2017)

Thrak nods in grim recognition of Shaz, and takes a potion from a pouch in his belt to pour down the tiefling's throat as best he can without actually putting her down. (Cure Moderate Wounds: [roll0])

She awakens almost immediately, coughing and sputtering, and Thrak sets her down right away. It takes a moment for her to regain her balance, then another to look around and figure out what's going on.

Thrak confirms it simply by saying, "We are fleeing. The man, the Chosen, is that way."

If Dakashi doesn't pick the dead body up, or is even too slow to respond, Thrak picks it up and will move with Silhouette to recover Haspur and get the flock out.

(not a bad roll; Silhouette is at 16 HP)


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 9, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> Thrak nods in grim recognition of Shaz, and takes a potion from a pouch in his belt to pour down the tiefling's throat as best he can without actually putting her down. (Cure Moderate Wounds: [roll0])
> 
> She awakens almost immediately, coughing and sputtering, and Thrak sets her down right away. It takes a moment for her to regain her balance, then another to look around and figure out what's going on.
> 
> Thrak confirms it simply by saying, "We are fleeing. The man, the Chosen, is that way."



Shaz wonders if Rodan has a potion handy but instead of trying to find it, the half-dragon lugs the cleric over his shoulder, carefully, and checks to make sure no one gets left behind. "Lets move!" He suggests loudly. Then he speaks to Nel over their comms. "Nel, we're coming to you. Fast! Things have gone badly. Get those wagons moving out of the city as quickly as possible!"



> If Dakashi doesn't pick the dead body up, or is even too slow to respond, Thrak picks it up and will move with Silhouette to recover Haspur and get the flock out.



Dakashi seems to be laboring under his own weight, having been hurt more than he's been in some time. Thrak picks up the dead form of Keth and soon all of them are fleeing as fast as they can. Looking back, so far, there is no sign of pursuit. But that could quickly change.

*OOC:* Sil is up first for round 4.


----------



## KainG (Mar 9, 2017)

Yin Hun stares disbelievingly at the the blazing bones before him as his helmet, followed by his armor, shatter and fall to the floor, piece by piece. But before he can react, the despair he had buried deep before embarking on his mission bubbled up to the surface once more. Memories flashed before his eyes, memories of those he had failed. "One-Shot" Garrick, slumped over in a ditch with half of his head burned away still clutching his sniper rifle. Sabra Half-tusk, engulf by an explosion after she had shoved him onto the shuttle. That new kid that joined the Wolf Pack on their last planet, catching a shot in the chest. _Dammit, what was that kid's name...?_

And for a brief moment, he saw Emiko, laying on the ground face up, but with no life in her eyes.

Yin Hun thought all his training, all his experiences in war, had made him cold as steel. But today, he was given a grim reminder that even he can still feel fear.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 12, 2017)

KainG said:


> Yin Hun stares disbelievingly at the the blazing bones before him as his helmet, followed by his armor, shatter and fall to the floor, piece by piece. But before he can react, the despair he had buried deep before embarking on his mission bubbled up to the surface once more. Memories flashed before his eyes, memories of those he had failed. "One-Shot" Garrick, slumped over in a ditch with half of his head burned away still clutching his sniper rifle. Sabra Half-tusk, engulf by an explosion after she had shoved him onto the shuttle. That new kid that joined the Wolf Pack on their last planet, catching a shot in the chest. _Dammit, what was that kid's name...?_
> 
> And for a brief moment, he saw Emiko, laying on the ground face up, but with no life in her eyes.
> 
> Yin Hun thought all his training, all his experiences in war, had made him cold as steel. But today, he was given a grim reminder that even he can still feel fear.



He quickly regains his senses and realizes he needs to run. He dashes out the temple's open doorway, but as he does, the blazing bones manages to strike at him hard. The blow hurts him and burns his back as well.

*OOC:* Are you going to toss the grenade?


----------



## KainG (Mar 13, 2017)

Ignoring the pain as much as possible, Yin Hun rushes out of the temple. With a quick slip of the hand, he grabs a concussion grenade from this _handy haversack_ and tosses it at the blazing bones. "Fire in the the hole!" he cries out.

Looking up at the building across the street, he frantically waves at Emiko. "We're bugging out! Follow the others!" he is forced to shout, his personal communicator destroyed.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 13, 2017)

KainG said:


> Ignoring the pain as much as possible, Yin Hun rushes out of the temple. With a quick slip of the hand, he grabs a concussion grenade from this _handy haversack_ and tosses it at the blazing bones. "Fire in the the hole!" he cries out.



The grenade hits the blazing bones directly in the chest and explodes. The damage doesn't slow it as it advances out the door after Yin Hun. He sees no sign of pursuit by this High Artificer person, which is one good thing at least.



> Looking up at the building across the street, he frantically waves at Emiko. "We're bugging out! Follow the others!" he is forced to shout, his personal communicator destroyed.



Moments after Emiko sees Yin Hun waving at her, a blazing skeleton steps out of the temple's doorway and lunge towards Yin Hun who seems to be missing his armor.

*OOC:* Is she going to take a shot before running away?


----------



## KainG (Mar 13, 2017)

Emiko is shocked to see Yin Hun running out without his armor. There had been a burst of static in her personal communicator a moment ago; she surmises that things have gone worse than before. Seeing the monster emerging from the temple after her mentor, she takes aim through her scope, and squeezes the trigger.

Normally, Emiko would confirm the result of her shot, but sensing the urgency of the situation, she immediately begins evacuating the building, intent on linking up with Yin Hun.

*OOC:*
Plasma Rifle: [1d20+9] = 8+9 = 17; damage: [5d10] = 31
I believe the shot would be against the blazing bone's flat-footed AC since he is unaware of Emiko.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 13, 2017)

KainG said:


> Emiko is shocked to see Yin Hun running out without his armor. There had been a burst of static in her personal communicator a moment ago; she surmises that things have gone worse than before. Seeing the monster emerging from the temple after her mentor, she takes aim through her scope, and squeezes the trigger.
> 
> Normally, Emiko would confirm the result of her shot, but sensing the urgency of the situation, she immediately begins evacuating the building, intent on linking up with Yin Hun.



The shot strikes home with full force. The blast echoes through the street as the plasma rifle's fire damage hits the blazing bones. However, the weapon's fiery damage doesn't hurt the undead creature. Instead, Yin Hun looks back to see that the blast has been absorbed by the undead causing its own internal flame to increase and healing most of the damage that Yin Hun just did to it.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 13, 2017)

It's power renewed the blazing bones rushes at Yin Hun unnaturally fast. The power of the dead monk is still within it. It slams its fiery fists into Yin Hun's back. The second strike hurts him badly, cracking a rib.

*OOC:* Attack and damage rolls on the OOC thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2017)

Silhouette quaffs another potion... [roll0] and heads for Haspur, trying to keep an eye out for any sudden unwelcome appearances. She doesn't trust that the empowered cleric hasn't come out yet. He's up to something and that bodes ill...

(nice! up to 31 HP now...)


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 16, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette quaffs another potion... [roll0] and heads for Haspur, trying to keep an eye out for any sudden unwelcome appearances. She doesn't trust that the empowered cleric hasn't come out yet. He's up to something and that bodes ill...



She doesn't have to wait long to discover what the High Artificer has been up to. While looking back, she notices that the newcomer has lost his armor. He takes two punches to his back from the blazing bones that had been Hadyri. After taking the shots he decides to withdraw from danger like the rest of him, not worrying about trying to damage the blazing bones. He is soon joined by someone else. A young woman in advanced gear.

Thrak paces her speed. He could easily outdistance her, but he stays by her side. Then, everyone hears it. There is a cry of something, unnatural.

Then everyone hears the booming voice of the High Artificer. *"Go! Kill the Empire's enemies! No mercy!"*

Silhouette watches as a much more deadly creature than the blazing bones exits the temple onto the street. It is humanoid and shrouded in chains that end in hooks and blades. One chain ends in a heavy ball. The chains seem to slither over the creature's body, like a second, deadly protective skin of metal. The chains move as if alive. The evil-looking humanoid creature turns its gaze towards the fleeing heroes and roars at them in anger. Then it starts running straight towards them.

*"What is that?"* Thrak asks aloud. He looks terrified.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 16, 2017)

Shaz notes the arrival of the devilish creature and knows he needs to get Rodan conscious. *"We need to get Rodan conscious. Without his help, we're going to all fall!"* He shouts. *"Healing draughts?"*


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 19, 2017)

The fleeing heroes finally come upon the wagons heading out of the city. Silhouette and Thrak lead the way. Thrak finds a place to put down Kethrendil's dead body. Shazer’a is the next to arrive carrying the unconscious Rodan. He finds the wagon Nelalwe and Haspur are riding on. His Weesham is keeping Haspur warm under a blanket give to him by a local. The Chosen is still unconscious. Dakashi and Soumral are the next to arrive at the wagon. The elan is in rough shape and looks ready to fall over. Soumral's wounds aren't as bad.

The last to arrive are the two newcomers, Yin Hun and Emiko. They have managed to stay ahead of the blazing bones but just barely. The undead seems to be moving with incredible speed. It obviously has Hadyri's quickness. By the time the duo reaches the wagons, the blazing bones is only 50 feet behind them. There is no sign of the chain devil or the High Artificer.

"What is that thing?" one the guards protecting the wagons asks. "And why are you running from it?"

*OOC:* Round 6 starts now!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2017)

"It's a monster that wants to kill us," Silhouette says tersely, "And because it wants to kill us. Any other questions? No? Good!"

She looked around back at the oncoming skeleton and focused her will. The clerical blessing could be undone, perhaps...but there were more efficient ways to unmake spells than such brute-force methods. For every _haste_, there was a _slow_.

The incantation was uttered, and her magic went to war with the oncoming doom!

She then went around to try to collar Haspur before the confused Chosen could somehow amble off again.

(Casting Slow on the Blazing Bones. It's DC 18 to resist, though I thiiiiink that Slow directly counters Haste in 3.5e? Not sure if that only applies if it's cast as a counterspell though, or if it applies anytime during the duration. Anyway!)


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 4, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> "It's a monster that wants to kill us," Silhouette says tersely, "And because it wants to kill us. Any other questions? No? Good!"



The guard is shocked by Sil's response, and appearance, but he realizes the danger to the people. "Fist! Guard the caravan. Don't let it near any of the people." He turns to Silhouette and says, "We'll make sure it doesn't hurt the citizens if it gets by you." He and five other Flaming Fists line up near the end of the wagons and draw their weapons. They stay with the wagons as they move forward, but keep their formation.



> She looked around back at the oncoming skeleton and focused her will. The clerical blessing could be undone, perhaps...but there were more efficient ways to unmake spells than such brute-force methods. For every _haste_, there was a _slow_.
> 
> The incantation was uttered, and her magic went to war with the oncoming doom!
> The blazing
> ...



The blazing bones seems to stutter-step for just a moment as Sil's spell tries to enter it's burning mind, but the spell fails to take a hold of the undead creature. There is a flash of recognition in its undead eyes and it turns its head towards the shade woman. "You," it hisses.

*OOC:* This blazing bone isn't hasted. Will save roll is on the OOC thread. Result was 22.



> She then went around to try to collar Haspur before the confused Chosen could somehow amble off again.



Silhouette finds Haspur on a nearby wagon. He is still unconscious but seems to be in no danger. The half-dragon's (partner?) is sitting next to him, watching over the Chosen. Nel notes the shade's altered appearance without prejudice.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Apr 4, 2017)

At the stutter-step of the blazing bones Soumral looses an arrow at it hoping it finds some purchase in the creature.

*OOC:* The +1d6 is electricity damage.

Attack Roll #1: 1d20+14 *18* -if hit> Damage Roll #1: 1d8+4+1d6 *13*

Attack Roll #2: 1d20+9 *23* -if hit> Damage Roll #2: 1d8+4+1d6 *9*


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 6, 2017)

Buddha the DM said:


> At the stutter-step of the blazing bones Soumral looses an arrow at it hoping it finds some purchase in the creature.



Her first shot just misses the fiery undead -- catching fire as it passes through the blazing bone's intense flames. The second shot manages to chip part of its skull away, yet Soumral can tell her arrow hardly damaged the former monk.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 9, 2017)

As Shazer'a contemplates his choices, he notes that Dakashi is bent over in discomfort. He is trying to use the wagon to hold himself up. The elan is burnt and bleeding. He falls to his knees and shakes his head. "No more," he says. "I have no more to give." He looks up to the sky and sighs. Motes of lights form around him and he begins to shimmer. The wind blows his hair and Shaz notes a look of calm on his face. The elan nods his head and says, "Yes, I understand." He looks at Shaz and smiles. "It will be all right." Then the shimmer turns into a radiant glow and the elan man bursts into healing wind that encompasses the heroes.

Shaz and the others hear words on the wind. *"Now! Fight for Toril, heroes!"*

*OOC:* All the PCs regain [roll0] hit points and gain the benefits of a _bless_ spell for the next 4 rounds.


----------



## KainG (Apr 10, 2017)

Yin Hun can feel the heat from the blazing bones right on the back of his neck as he races towards the carts. He is shocked as he is suddenly renewed with vigor. He hears the words in the air, and though encouraging to hear, he cannot waste a moment to ponder where they came from.

The soldier tumbles forward into a roll to come up facing the undead chasing him. He snaps a triple-burst of electrical energy from his assault blaster at his chaser. "Emiko! Get to the carts and be ready!" he shouts.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 11, 2017)

KainG said:


> Yin Hun can feel the heat from the blazing bones right on the back of his neck as he races towards the carts. He is shocked as he is suddenly renewed with vigor. He hears the words in the air, and though encouraging to hear, he cannot waste a moment to ponder where they came from.
> 
> The soldier tumbles forward into a roll to come up facing the undead chasing him. He snaps a triple-burst of electrical energy from his assault blaster at his chaser. "Emiko! Get to the carts and be ready!" he shouts.



The busts flash out into the undead creature and rip into it with resounding force. The electricity cascades through the blazing bones flames and after the third burst, the undead abomination is barely smoking with on an ember in its rib cage. Yet, it does not fall.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2017)

Rodan clambers up from off the ground and quickly takes stock of the situation.  "Ah, I see that I survived, but only because you finally took my advice and fled.  Let us buy some time for these innocents, then flee once more."

The cleric concentrates upon the undead creature as it approaches, mumbling a prayer all the while.  Suddenly the sky glows and a fiery column appears around the abomination.

OOC:
Casting Flame Strike.
Damage
[roll0]


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 15, 2017)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan clambers up from off the ground and quickly takes stock of the situation.  "Ah, I see that I survived, but only because you finally took my advice and fled.  Let us buy some time for these innocents, then flee once more."
> 
> The cleric concentrates upon the undead creature as it approaches, mumbling a prayer all the while.  Suddenly the sky glows and a fiery column appears around the abomination.



The divine power of the flame strike overpowers the blazing bones' ability to heal from fire directed at it. Parts of it are reconstructed but then the holy fire shatters the unholy bonds holding the fiery undead together. It falls to the ground in a smouldering heap. The soul of the monk Hadyri is released to cosmos to find rest.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 15, 2017)

With the destruction of the blazing bones, the Flaming Fists watching out for the caravan begin to stand at ease. Then there is an unholy roar from something unseen. "What in the Nine Hells was that?" The same guard as before asks.

"We are not done yet," Thrak warns the guards. "Keep alert!"


----------



## Salthorae (Apr 15, 2017)

”By the Magus Shaz what did you do this time?!” Nelalwe yells as the group comes running up on the fleeing caravan, her voice though tinged with worry, adding with exasperation, ”I’m supposed to be protecting Haspur and you brought the fight to him!

Shaz grunts as he drops the Raptorian on the ground near Nelalwe’s carriage. ”Not much choice, we’re hurting pretty bad here, can you help with that?” Just then, the psion’s body explodes into a blast of healing energy, washing over the whole group. Blackened flesh around Shazer’a heals and turns to healthy new copper scales though there are still many obvious wounds on him from the most recent fight. Also apparently Subsumed are real… high priest of the local tinker god went and pledge himself to the Smith. We can thank him for our pursuers.” he says gesturing back to the blazing bones. Just before Shaz can cast a spell at the creature himself, the Raptorian cleric wakes from his stupor and lays waste to the creature with a strike of divine fire. Shaz flashes Rodan a smile of thanks as the creature falls to the ground, dead again. 

”That still leaves the fiend though,” Shaz says as he draws his new toy from the temple archives and his laser pistol. Nelalwe frantically chants a healing spell, adding an additional command word to the ring she wears, and touches Shazer’a just before he moves away from the wagons. ”Stay alive you big lug. Subsumed or not, you should have centuries of wesham before they need to throw you in a can body.”

The rest of Shaz’s wounds close and heal over with Nelalwe's touch as he steps back into the road, readying his laser pistol and igniting his newfound old tech Sunsword. A blaze of light shoots forth from the handle of the Sunsword, shedding light in a 60' radius and making a beacon of Shaz standing in the roadway.

OOC: Shazer’a put Rodan down by the carriage with Haspur and Nelalwe before the healing burst. Nelalwe hits Shaz with a Cure Moderate Wounds boosted by the Ring of Mystic Healing (MiC) 1 charge: 23 points of healing on top of the 33 from Dakashi puts Shaz at full for him. 

Shazer’a readies to attack the Chain Devil when it comes within reach with the Sunsword to see if that has any effect on the fiend.

Readied Roll: 24 (1d20+10; 14) (Sunsword ignores 10 points of armor/natural armor/hardness per the Imp Supply book)
Readied Damage: 20 (4d6+6)


----------



## epogue (Apr 15, 2017)

*OOC**:* how fast can I make it

I switch to EM active scan for neuroelectric life signs around area around my position. and pulls up the topographical map to locate the most direct route while maintaining cover. and try to pull-up the location of the other transponders for force consolidation , rescue  and recover. so I can encrypt and broadcast their position to The Freedom League  for aid and recovery though ionic atmospheric bounce because  I doubt this rock has any satellites or at least any friendly to us. 

After inventory and assessment for damage from the crash I will set out depending on terrain I should be able t o make it pretty fast. with suet and skiff if I hustle.                                    ‪‬


----------



## KainG (Apr 16, 2017)

Emiko runs to the carts. Upon reaching them, she turns around, raising her rifle up. Through its scope, she scans the sky, looking for their one flying pursuer.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 16, 2017)

Salthorae said:


> ”That still leaves the fiend though,” Shaz says as he draws his new toy from the temple archives and his laser pistol. Nelalwe frantically chants a healing spell, adding an additional command word to the ring she wears, and touches Shazer’a just before he moves away from the wagons. ”Stay alive you big lug. Subsumed or not, you should have centuries of wesham before they need to throw you in a can body.”
> 
> The rest of Shaz’s wounds close and heal over with Nelalwe's touch as he steps back into the road, readying his laser pistol and igniting his newfound old tech Sunsword. A blaze of light shoots forth from the handle of the Sunsword, shedding light in a 60' radius and making a beacon of Shaz standing in the roadway.
> 
> ...





KainG said:


> Emiko runs to the carts. Upon reaching them, she turns around, raising her rifle up. Through its scope, she scans the sky, looking for their one flying pursuer.



The heroes don't have to wait to long before the chain devil appears. however, it doesn't come from the same route that the burning bones did .Instead it appears from in between two buildings off to the side. It gets close but not close enough before Emiko quickly turns and focuses her rifle on it once one of the Flaming Fists calls out.

*"THERE!"*

The infernal creature stands 15 feet away from the wagons, as it prepares to unleash its four dancing chains upon any within reach. "Give me the Chosen," it hisses.

Shazer'a rushes at the kyton and slashes at it with the sunsword. The powerful weapon cuts through the infernal's natural armor like it isn't even there. The kyton roars in defiance and locks its eyes on the half-dragon. Shazer'a sees the face of an old mate, long since dead. Her death had been tragic and painful for Shazer'a. She smiles at him but then starts crying as blood pours down her forehead.

"Sh-Shazer'a, my love, why didn't you save me?" The face implores.

A moment later, Emiko fires her rifle.

*OOC:* KainG, take your shot. Salthorae, make a Will saving throw (DC 15) to have Shaz shake off the kyton's unnerving gaze (-2 penalty on attack rolls for 1d3 rounds on a failed save). I'll post the kyton's chain attacks if it survives Emiko's shot.


----------



## epogue (Apr 16, 2017)

OOC: Do I see Any sign of combat in the area  spot 11+15=26


----------



## epogue (Apr 17, 2017)

I strip it for any thing useful that  and I pull-up the bugs to find out what I can I could get on them I figure it is not the last I will see of  those things. I power up the skiff head out toward town with the thought what it could have taken them all with out a a fight?


----------



## epogue (Apr 18, 2017)

OOC: I scavenge the pod looking for equipment ie. powercells or intact equipment useable components.? 
repair 16 +13= 29 for the striping the pod


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 19, 2017)

*vs, the Chain Devil*









*OOC:*




KainG said:


> Emiko's attack: Plasma Rifle: [1d20+9] = 8+9 = 17; damage: [5d10] = 32 fire








Emiko shot streaks out towards the chain devil. The infernal creature seems to sense the danger and shifts its body just slightly causing her shot to miss the mark. The devil curses at Shaz and snaps one of its chains at the half-dragon trying to wrap it around Shaz's head. The half-dragon ducks the whirling chain easily.

*OOC:* Attack roll on the OOC thread.


----------



## epogue (Apr 20, 2017)

OOC: moving the question to the OOC thead


----------



## epogue (Apr 20, 2017)

OOC: Ok I can see the problem


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2017)

Thrak, his disguise set to make him look like a large, burly human, reached back over his shoulder and drew forth from its scabbard a sword whose blade would stretch from the nape of his neck to the back of his knees. Its blade was straight and heavy...a chopping implement, meant to hack through armor and flesh alike by sheer force of weight and strength. The edge was almost an afterthought.

Holding the ludicrously large weapon in one hand, Thrak reached into a pouch on his belt and produced a vial of fluid. He pried it open with his teeth, then tapped it gently over his sword. Quicksilver, or something like it, flowed from the neck of the vial and raced along the massive blade, coating it completely in seconds. He then placed himself between Silhouette and the chain devil, and waited for the moment to strike...

(Thrak readies his weapon and uses his Silversheen to give his weapon the 'silver' quality. This is his action.)

Meanwhile, Silhouette incanted a spell. The image of her body shimmered, and suddenly erupted into a blaze of colors that streamed away from her! Those colors twined and twisted and concentrated into a tight beam of blinding brilliance that focused directly onto the kyton's eyes, attempting to blind it!

Of the enchantress herself, there was nothing more to be seen. Her magic had seemingly thrown the vision of her as a weapon, making her completely invisible...

(Blinding Color Surge onto the Kyton. Spell Penetration check: [roll0]. Oops, bonus should have been +11, so it's 16. If the Kyton is considered a 'weave user' this is at another +4. If it penetrates, Kyton must make a DC 18 Will save or be blinded until Silhouette's next turn. Additionally, Silhouette is invisible for 9 rounds as per the Invisibility spell)


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 22, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> Thrak, his disguise set to make him look like a large, burly human, reached back over his shoulder and drew forth from its scabbard a sword whose blade would stretch from the nape of his neck to the back of his knees. Its blade was straight and heavy...a chopping implement, meant to hack through armor and flesh alike by sheer force of weight and strength. The edge was almost an afterthought.
> 
> Holding the ludicrously large weapon in one hand, Thrak reached into a pouch on his belt and produced a vial of fluid. He pried it open with his teeth, then tapped it gently over his sword. Quicksilver, or something like it, flowed from the neck of the vial and raced along the massive blade, coating it completely in seconds. He then placed himself between Silhouette and the chain devil, and waited for the moment to strike...
> 
> ...



the beam of brilliance becomes muted as it hits the kyton and then splits into a dozen shards of light. The chain devil makes a sound that could be laughing but sounds more like metal being scraped together.

*OOC:* The chain devil is not a weave user so the spell failed to get through its SR.


----------



## epogue (Apr 25, 2017)

I take I have been traveling a wile I glance at the readings as I proceed  
OOC: am I have ben going a wile I in sensor range if so what do I see I am still proceeding my scanners anything unusual other that everyone being gone. after one last reading  is introduction is your ball park I am flying blind.

 spot (1d20+17)[*31*]

 and at some point bypass this blasted monitor when I have the equipment and time

 I am assuming a different time scale out side initiative at 30ft a round  for nearly 11 miles would be enormous 

​
​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 2, 2017)

Rodan casts a spell, causing an aura of protection to wrap around himself and spread outward, touching upon Shaz on the outer edge as the cleric takes a few steps forward.

OOC: Casting Protection from Evil, 10 feet radius.  Moving in a manner to keep from the Chain Devil getting an AoO against Roday, while protecting Shaz with the outer edge of the circle.


----------



## KainG (May 2, 2017)

Yin Hun raises his blaster up and aims at the chain devil. He squeezes the trigger, and fires a trio of bursts of electrical bolts.

*OOC:*
1st attack: [1d20+11] = 8+11 = 19; damage: [4d10+1] = 17+1 = 18 / [4d10+1] = 16+1 = 17 / [4d10+1] = 33+1 = 34
2nd attack: [1d20+6] = 4+6 = 10; damage: [4d10+1] = 18+1 = 19 / [4d10+1] = 30+1 = 31 / [4d10+1] = 14+1 = 15
Rapid Shot attack: [1d20+11] = 19+11 = 30; damage: [4d10+1] = 19+1 = 20 / [4d10+1] = 20+1 = 21 / [4d10+1] = 16+1 = 17

5/20 shots remaining.


----------



## Knightfall (May 3, 2017)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan casts a spell, causing an aura of protection to wrap around himself and spread outward, touching upon Shaz on the outer edge as the cleric takes a few steps forward.



The aura shimmers around Rodan and Shaz, which causes a halo effect on the sunsword in Shaz's hand. The blade hums and light begins to shine around Shaz in a 10-ft. radius. The light causes the chain devil to recoil from the half-dragon.



KainG said:


> Yin Hun raises his blaster up and aims at the chain devil. He squeezes the trigger, and fires a trio of bursts of electrical bolts.



The intense light from the sunsword causes Yin Hun to flinch, if only for a second, and his first two bursts fail to connect, arcing away into a nearby building. The third lightning burst from the blaster impacts the chain devil but the third shot glances off a swinging chain and does no damage.

*OOC:* Okay, one secret of the ancient sunsword is that it is enhanced by magic spells that are cast near it (as long as the effect is an area effect). In this case, magic circle against evil was cast, the sword now projects an aura of courage around Shaz, as if he is a paladin. All those within the 10-foot aura gain a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects. This only lasts as long as Shaz is confronted with intense evil and the sunsword remains powered on. (Note that the sunsword isn't considered a good weapon, so it won't bypass the chain devil's DR.)

For the rapid shot attack from Yin Hun, the first two bursts miss and only the first and second shots of the third burst hit.


----------



## Salthorae (May 4, 2017)

Shazer'a looks from the sword and Rodan to the devil cringing in discomfort. Grinning fiercly at the fiend he opens up and swings quickly while still getting off a shot from his handheld pistol in rapid succession. For a moment he looks as if he's going to lean in to slash with his razor sharp teeth, but he holds back his battle rage enough to stop from crushing his teeth on a fiend made of living chain. 

OOC: 
[roll0] - Spellcraft to ID Magic Circle effect
[roll1] - Sunsword attack 1 (includes -2 from failed save); ignores 10 pts of armor/natural armor/hardness
[roll2] - Sunsword damage 1 (fire)
[roll3] - Sunsword attack 2 (includes -2); ignores 10 pts of armor/natural armor/hardness
[roll4] - Sunsword damage 2 (fire)
[roll5] - Laser Pistol attack (includes -2)
[roll6] - Laser Pistol damage (fire)


----------



## Knightfall (May 5, 2017)

Salthorae said:


> Shazer'a looks from the sword and Rodan to the devil cringing in discomfort. Grinning fiercly at the fiend he opens up and swings quickly while still getting off a shot from his handheld pistol in rapid succession. For a moment he looks as if he's going to lean in to slash with his razor sharp teeth, but he holds back his battle rage enough to stop from crushing his teeth on a fiend made of living chain.



With the power of the magic circle protecting him, Shazer'a strikes two powerful blows against the fiend, slicing off bits of chain and flesh. The devil howls in pain and rage. Then the half-dragon's quick shot catches the kyton in the chest, nearly cutting it in half.

The fiend's essence succumbs to the solar energy from the sunsword and the final blast from the pistol causes it to dissolve from the world, sending it back to the depths of the Infernal Hells.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 7, 2017)

Rodan sighs loudly to himself, then turns to his companions.  "Back to my original suggestion, yes?  We flee now, save as many civilians along the way as we can, and not stop until well out of immediate danger."  Although the raptoran seems quite a bit more relaxed now that the chain devil threat is over, his hands fidget quite a bit before they start to shake uncontrollably.  He then takes to hiding them behind his back so he doesn't have to stare any longer at their uncontrolled quivering.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2017)

"Less talking, more fleeing," advises Silhouette's voice. The wagon with Haspur in it rocks for a moment, and Silhouette appears momentarily as she casts a spell...and the entire wagon she's on, including the unconscious Chosen, disappears.

"Who knows what that insane cleric will throw at us next."

(Casting Invisibility 10' Radius after getting onto the wagon, to cloak Haspur's wagon from view as we go.)


----------



## epogue (May 8, 2017)

ooc: sorry


----------



## Salthorae (May 9, 2017)

Shazer’a raises his fist holding the empowered sunsword in triumph as the devil crumples to the ground in front of him. "Golion!” he adds as a scream. Deactivating the sunsword and holstering his pistol, he quickly trots back to where Nel and the wagon are, just as they disappear. ”Wha..?” he looks about in confusion until he realizes that a spell was cast. Before he can say much more, Nel jumps down from the now invisible wagon and pats Shaz on the shoulder as she flies past. ”That’s the way Shazer’a! You finally got to pummel something other than a riddle! Just in case the day isn’t done yet, I’m going to weave some of these into my web.”

Smiling at his weesham as she lights next to him he nods his head in agreement, ”Smart thinking Nel”. Looking to Rodan as he then turns to reply, ”I would have to agree with you now more than before. Let us get out of here as quickly as possible and salvage what we can from this fiasco of a day.”

OOC: Nelalwe is going to spend 10 minutes adding three more characters to her Eldritch Tapestry. Presumably Rodan, Emiko, and Yin Hun since Silhouette (and Thrak?) are invisible. She can do 4 characters total, one of which will always be Shaz.  

Also - not to nitpick, but how do horses hitched to a wagon take turning invisible? I’d think they’d freak out.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2017)

(OOC - Thrak's still visible, he's not on a wagon yet. As for the horses, from their point of view nothing's changed. Beings within the spell radius can see one another normally. They're only invisible from outside the 10' radius.)


----------



## Knightfall (May 12, 2017)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan sighs loudly to himself, then turns to his companions.  "Back to my original suggestion, yes?  We flee now, save as many civilians along the way as we can, and not stop until well out of immediate danger."  Although the raptoran seems quite a bit more relaxed now that the chain devil threat is over, his hands fidget quite a bit before they start to shake uncontrollably.  He then takes to hiding them behind his back so he doesn't have to stare any longer at their uncontrolled quivering.



"Wait, first tell me where those things came from," asks the same guard as before. He looks toward Silhouette for an explanation.



Shayuri said:


> "Less talking, more fleeing," advises Silhouette's voice. The wagon with Haspur in it rocks for a moment, and Silhouette appears momentarily as she casts a spell...and the entire wagon she's on, including the unconscious Chosen, disappears.
> 
> "Who knows what that insane cleric will throw at us next."
> 
> (Casting Invisibility 10' Radius after getting onto the wagon, to cloak Haspur's wagon from view as we go.)



The guard remains calm but alert. He he's the woman's voice after the wagon disappears so he doesn't overreact. This is not the first time he's seen such magic.

"If there is an immediate threat, I must go to the palace and warn Lord Eltan." He looks at Rodan. "And if these invaders of yours are nearby, we must determine how many there are and try to keep them away from our people for as long as we can. And who is this insane cleric she spoke of?"

The other horses in the wagon train behind the wagon with Haspur on it whinny and shift uncomfortably at the sight, or lack of it, of the wagon that had been there moments before.

"Whoa! Easy now," a teamster on a nearby wagon works to control the two horses pulling his own wagon. "A little warning next time, missy!" He calls out to the invisible tiefling.



Salthorae said:


> Shazer’a raises his fist holding the empowered sunsword in triumph as the devil crumples to the ground in front of him. "Golion!” he adds as a scream. Deactivating the sunsword and holstering his pistol, he quickly trots back to where Nel and the wagon are, just as they disappear. ”Wha..?” he looks about in confusion until he realizes that a spell was cast. Before he can say much more, Nel jumps down from the now invisible wagon and pats Shaz on the shoulder as she flies past. ”That’s the way Shazer’a! You finally got to pummel something other than a riddle! Just in case the day isn’t done yet, I’m going to weave some of these into my web.”
> 
> Smiling at his weesham as she lights next to him he nods his head in agreement, ”Smart thinking Nel”. Looking to Rodan as he then turns to reply, ”I would have to agree with you now more than before. Let us get out of here as quickly as possible and salvage what we can from this fiasco of a day.”



The guard steps up to Shazer'a, introduces himself as Iago Rochabreu and thanks him for his bravery. "You have saved many lives today, but I would like someone to tell me where those things came from and are there any more of them?"

He orders his men to spread around the perimeter of the wagons and keep an eye out for more trouble. The Fists act quickly while a short dumpy woman with wild hair helps to keep more of the horses calm.



> OOC: Nelalwe is going to spend 10 minutes adding three more characters to her Eldritch Tapestry. Presumably Rodan, Emiko, and Yin Hun since Silhouette (and Thrak?) are invisible. She can do 4 characters total, one of which will always be Shaz.
> 
> Also - not to nitpick, but how do horses hitched to a wagon take turning invisible? I’d think they’d freak out.





Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Thrak's still visible, he's not on a wagon yet. As for the horses, from their point of view nothing's changed. Beings within the spell radius can see one another normally. They're only invisible from outside the 10' radius.)



*OOC:* Thanks for the clarification. I wasn't sure either. But how would the 'other' horses pulling the other wagons around the wagon that disappears react?


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2017)

(OOC - Hahaha, no idea! Horses are unpredictable beasts! Silhouette figures making sure they don't panic is someone else's job. She just wants to make sure she, and Haspur, aren't obviously with this little band. )


----------



## Buddha the DM (May 20, 2017)

Soumral keeps an overwatch-style position and maintains a lookout for approaching foes while keeping an arrow nocked. She also keeps half a thought on her short sword in case close quarters combat becomes necessary.


----------



## epogue (May 24, 2017)

IC:   they cant take a hint can't take hint get quit of my face even through the filters you stink. oh great now there's more of you I have defiantly got to get to higher ground. Farmers and shop keepers against whatever or whoever did this they never stood a chance when I get my hands on him I hope he is one of the faithless l so I can send him to lay on the wall for forever to fade or to the darkest hell they have in his faith. SLOWLY!


----------



## Knightfall (May 28, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Hahaha, no idea! Horses are unpredictable beasts! Silhouette figures making sure they don't panic is someone else's job. She just wants to make sure she, and Haspur, aren't obviously with this little band. )



*OOC:* Heh. Okay. 

Sihouette notes that the body of the elf man named Keth lies in the wagon next to the Chosen. He has been covered in a tarp by one of th locals but his blade has been placed on top of him. The tiefling can tell that it is a very fine blade and that it has survived Keth's death. She wonders what else of use might have survived his fiery end.



Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral keeps an overwatch-style position and maintains a lookout for approaching foes while keeping an arrow nocked. She also keeps half a thought on her short sword in case close quarters combat becomes necessary.



The caravan of wagons slowly makes its way out of the city. While Soumral keeps a wary eye out for more danger, Yim Hun and Emiko back her up wit their firearms. Rodan continues to insist that they need to keep moving, faster. He is itching to take flight and get as far away from Baldur's Gate as possible. Thrak stays as close to his invisible mistress as he can and works to help try to keep the rest of the nearby horses calm.

Nelalwe finishes weaving Rodan, Emiko, and Yin Hun into her Eldritch Tapestry. She also helps any of the locals who seem to be having trouble keeping up. Shaz walks along with the Fist named Iago. The half-dragon fills him in with what has happened and the continued threat that the High Artificer presents to the city and its people.

"This is very troubling news," Iago says once Shazer'a is finished. "If one of the most powerful clerics in the city can be 'subsumed', as you call it, then we must watch for any warning signs that this might be happening to other clerics." He whispers to Shaz so the locals don't over hear. "And losing Lady Idriane and the temple's acolytes in such an awful manner could demoralize the entire populace. We should try to keep it from becoming general knowledge.

"I will go to see Lord Eltan at the palace. He will probably want to send an elite force of guards to try to bring Thalamond down, if possible. I will make sure that anyone he send is strong of will, so they don't succumb to the fire aura that the High Artificer is projecting. And if there isn't anyone available who can stand toe to toe against this new subsumed being that the attempt not be made.

"Lord Eltan will likely go on his own, if he deems no one else strong enough to accompany him. I will have a horseman report back to you with Lord Eltan's decision." Iago orders one of the Fists to give up his horse. The guard captain mounts the beast and reins back towards the palace just as the wagon train reaches the northern gate of the city.

"Keep going," Iago says to Shaz. "The guards know the way to Candlekeep." He then issues orders to the other Fists. "Stay with them. Guard the Chosen at all costs." He turns to the heroes and salutes them. "I will send more Fists, if I can. May the gods of Faerûn watch over you all."

With that, he spurs his horse and rides of towards the palace of Baldur's Gate just and the wagon train exist the city.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2017)

_Well,_ Silhouette thinks. _Nothing's gained by -not- knowing what he had._

And of course since only the Chosen was in a position to notice, and he seemed to be unconscious...

Her hands still remembered how to go through someone's clothes and pockets quickly, even though that was work she'd delegated for some time now. It would be interesting, the tiefling thought, to be doing her own dirty work again. Maybe even entertaining in a way even if the circumstances were terrible.

She concentrated once she'd taken what the fallen warrior had had out, and focused her gaze narrowly. She knew the cantrip to detect magic of course, but it was too obvious with the incantation and gestures. Long years of practice had taught her to feel the faint touch of magic on the magic within her...to see those ripples as if they were shaking reflections in a pond. It took nothing but a hard stare. Well, that and the peculiar monocle the gnome had paid for her services with; all brass fittings and multiple lenses that levered in and out. Quite a handy instrument for one of her talents...

(OOC - Using Vatic Gaze to 'Detect Magic' on Keth's possessions. If they are magic she will spend 1 extra minute to study the magic items with her Artificer's Monocle; gaining the effect of an Identify spell on them.)


----------



## Buddha the DM (May 28, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> "Keep going," Iago says to Shaz. "The guards know the way to Candlekeep." He then issues orders to the other Fists. "Stay with them. Guard the Chosen at all costs." He turns to the heroes and salutes them. "I will send more Fists, if I can. May the gods of Faerûn watch over you all."




Soumral gives him sharp nod in acknowledgement just before he rides off never taking her eyes off watch.


----------



## KainG (May 29, 2017)

Now that the action finally died down, Yin Hun finally has a moment to breathe and take stock of the situation. It is not good. The lost of his hardsuit is a severe blow to his combat effectiveness with no means available to make up for it. It was always a risk that could happen to these low-tech planets, but the veteran soldier could not believe he lost it on his first fight on this planet.

Yin Hun turns to the other fighters he had just fought alongside with. "My name is Yin Hun Lang, and this is my second Emiko. We were brought in by the Freedom League to help establish resistance cells on Faerun against the coming Empire. Unfortunately, the situation is degrading far more quickly than we expected. I'm sorry we were not in time to prevent your companions death," he says, nodding to where Keth lies.

"For now, I think it's best we stick together until we can get ahold of the situation. You've all proven you can handle yourselves against danger such as the subsumed. What are your plans now?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2017)

"Toril," says a deep voice from behind...and above...Yin Hun. He turns his head to see an impossibly large man walking along near the spot where the sounds of a wagon emanated from a place no wagon was visible.

"Faerun is the land," says the goliath amiably, sweeping an arm to take in the horizon. "Toril is the world."

"Yes yes, we know what he meant," snapped an impatient voice from midair.

A moment later, the invisible wagon reappears...its occupant apparently satisfied that no one seeing the wagons leaving the city would know that Haspur was among them. Or perhaps the spell had simply worn off.

The black-skinned tiefling peers over the wagon's side at Yin Hun. 

"What is this Freedom League, and how much more help have they sent? Do you have a means to contact them?"


----------



## KainG (Jun 6, 2017)

Yin Hun blinked at the wagon's sudden appearance, but years of planet-hopping has gotten him used expecting the unexpected.

"The Freedom League is the only force in the galaxy that's actually bringing the fight to the Dragon Empire. We have a few ships in the system, they were the ones that inserted Emiko and I. I lost my communicator when my armor was destroyed, Emiko still has hers. However, until the League can get a comm satellite in orbit, they'll be too far out of reach. When they do, they should be able to get in touch with us."

(Edited to add: )
Turning to Emiko, the soldier asks her, "Try to raise either the _Deva Wing_ or _Victory_. They might have already established the uplink."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2017)

Silhouette grinned and sat up higher in the wagon. 

"That's the best news I've heard today. Come up here and ride with me. We have a lot to talk about."

"Tell me...what does the Freedom League do in these sorts of situations? Will you be attacking the ships in the sky? Sending forces to the ground?"


----------



## KainG (Jun 12, 2017)

Yin Hun cocks an eyebrow, but shrugs. He nods at Emiko to get on the wagon as well, then climbs up to sit next to Silhouette.

"Unfortunately, not enough," he says in reply to the tiefling's question. "The League doesn't have the resources to take on the Empire head-to-head. Our current ships might be able to engage a few pirate ships, but they'll bug out as soon as a fleet shows up. No, instead, we try to get the natives ready for eventual occupation, teach them how to resist a foe with greater numbers and superior technological assets. My job was to teach people like you how to hide from them, what you need to steal from them, and how to use them in order to fight back."

Yin Hun looks back towards the smoking city, but for a moment, he was light-years away. "Results have been... mixed."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2017)

"Well, lets hope you're good at your job then," says Silhouette. "Those are all things we'll need to know. In particular how to use these machines. With magic weakened here, we'll need other ways to inflict harm. Fortunately we're on our way to a center of learning. People who want to know more will most likely go there. There will be ample opportunities for you to spread your knowledge."

"On the other hand, it will probably attract the enemy's attention, so we will need to learn quickly."


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 1, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> _Well,_ Silhouette thinks. _Nothing's gained by -not- knowing what he had._
> 
> And of course since only the Chosen was in a position to notice, and he seemed to be unconscious...
> 
> ...



Silhouette discovers that a lot more of the dead elf's gear survived than she originally suspected. There is his traditional elven sword, a fine magical courtblade with a simple keen enchantment on it. She can tell from its markings that is a family heirloom and it is inscibed with a phrase in the elvish alphabet: _"When the Eirelis blows, the foes of House Symbaern will fall."_ The blade feels uncomfortable in Sil's hands. She doesn't detect any protection on it, she simply finds it a bit unwieldy.

Keth's armor took the brunt of the damage inflicted by the High Atrificer's divine magicks. It is ruined beyond repair. However, the man's gauntlets have survived. Her monocle revels them to be gauntlets of ogre power. Quite useful for those that fight hand to hand using brute force. She wonders if they'd fit Thrak and if anyone would mind her giving them to him.

Keth's other weapons have survived as well. There is a magical composite longbow with a strength enhancement, although the elf man's quiver and arrows burnt and melted together. There is also a simple magical dagger with a returning enchantment on it.

The last item to survive is something that could have been quite useful to her if she didn't already have her own magical headband -- a circlet of persuasion. It is finely crafted and has a very distinct elven look to it.

The rest of the dead elf's gear is ruined. Whatever magicks that once might have held them together has been sundered.



> Iago orders one of the Fists to give up his horse. The guard captain mounts the beast and reins back towards the palace just as the wagon train reaches the northern gate of the city.
> 
> "Keep going," Iago says to Shaz. "The guards know the way to Candlekeep." He then issues orders to the other Fists. "Stay with them. Guard the Chosen at all costs." He turns to the heroes and salutes them. "I will send more Fists, if I can. May the gods of Faerûn watch over you all."
> 
> With that, he spurs his horse and rides of towards the palace of Baldur's Gate just and the wagon train exist the city.





Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral gives him sharp nod in acknowledgement just before he rides off never taking her eyes off watch.



As Soumral scans the terrain surrounding the road leading out from Baldur's Gate, she notes several fires in distant villages. The people living just outside the city's walls in the nearby farms look on with concern. They likely saw the blasts coming from the sky but remain in the dark as to what is happening. a few  nearby farmers stand along the road asking questions and are shocked by the answers.

Members of the Flaming Fists try to convince them to pack up their families and join the caravan. Many of them shake their heads and say things like "I refuse to be put off my lands by these invaders" and "Aren't you supposed to protect us from such threats! What good are you!" 

There is a stubbornness and ignorance to some of the farmers' behavior but mixed in with that are real fears and worries. A few pragmatists worry about their livelihood while others are more emotional. What will happen to their children, they say. Or they are concerned more for their animals.

"You must leave your farms for now," A fist pleads with them. "It might be possible to return at a later date, but if you stay, you will face death that cannot be fought with picks, swords, and even magic. If you will not come with us, then flee elsewhere. Take refuge in the safer forest and hills but do not stay here."

"where do you travel to that will be safe?" A woman asks.

"We march for Candlekeep," he replies.

"They won't let you in," another man objects. "Better to hide in the city!"

"No, there is great evil on the city's streets. It is not safe and those of the Fists that stay behind to guard our retreat will likely die doing so. You must flee! You must warn your neighbors!"

"I will not leave my farm to marauders," another farmer shouts. "Flee you cowards, if you must!"

The Fist stares the man down and looks like he's going to shout something but another member of the Fists puts her hand on his shoulder and shakes her head. "Let it go, Belgeon. You cannot hope to reason with them. we save who we can and pray for the rest."

"But who can we pray to now, Loranys," the male Fist sighs. He ducks as a piece of rotting fruit is thrown at him by an irate farmer.

"Leave him alone!" A young wounded boy on one of the wagons yells at the farmer. "You should listen to him!" The boy is very tired and quickly lies back while coughing.



KainG said:


> Now that the action finally died down, Yin Hun finally has a moment to breathe and take stock of the situation. It is not good. The lost of his hardsuit is a severe blow to his combat effectiveness with no means available to make up for it. It was always a risk that could happen to these low-tech planets, but the veteran soldier could not believe he lost it on his first fight on this planet.
> 
> Yin Hun turns to the other fighters he had just fought alongside with. "My name is Yin Hun Lang, and this is my second Emiko. We were brought in by the Freedom League to help establish resistance cells on Faerun against the coming Empire. Unfortunately, the situation is degrading far more quickly than we expected. I'm sorry we were not in time to prevent your companions death," he says, nodding to where Keth lies.
> 
> "For now, I think it's best we stick together until we can get ahold of the situation. You've all proven you can handle yourselves against danger such as the subsumed. What are your plans now?"





Shayuri said:


> "Toril," says a deep voice from behind...and above...Yin Hun. He turns his head to see an impossibly large man walking along near the spot where the sounds of a wagon emanated from a place no wagon was visible.
> 
> "Faerun is the land," says the goliath amiably, sweeping an arm to take in the horizon. "Toril is the world."
> 
> ...





KainG said:


> Yin Hun blinked at the wagon's sudden appearance, but years of planet-hopping has gotten him used expecting the unexpected.
> 
> "The Freedom League is the only force in the galaxy that's actually bringing the fight to the Dragon Empire. We have a few ships in the system, they were the ones that inserted Emiko and I. I lost my communicator when my armor was destroyed, Emiko still has hers. However, until the League can get a comm satellite in orbit, they'll be too far out of reach. When they do, they should be able to get in touch with us."





Shayuri said:


> Silhouette grinned and sat up higher in the wagon.
> 
> "That's the best news I've heard today. Come up here and ride with me. We have a lot to talk about."
> 
> "Tell me...what does the Freedom League do in these sorts of situations? Will you be attacking the ships in the sky? Sending forces to the ground?"





KainG said:


> Yin Hun cocks an eyebrow, but shrugs. He nods at Emiko to get on the wagon as well, then climbs up to sit next to Silhouette.
> 
> "Unfortunately, not enough," he says in reply to the tiefling's question. "The League doesn't have the resources to take on the Empire head-to-head. Our current ships might be able to engage a few pirate ships, but they'll bug out as soon as a fleet shows up. No, instead, we try to get the natives ready for eventual occupation, teach them how to resist a foe with greater numbers and superior technological assets. My job was to teach people like you how to hide from them, what you need to steal from them, and how to use them in order to fight back."
> 
> Yin Hun looks back towards the smoking city, but for a moment, he was light-years away. "Results have been... mixed."





Shayuri said:


> "Well, lets hope you're good at your job then," says Silhouette. "Those are all things we'll need to know. In particular how to use these machines. With magic weakened here, we'll need other ways to inflict harm. Fortunately we're on our way to a center of learning. People who want to know more will most likely go there. There will be ample opportunities for you to spread your knowledge."
> 
> "On the other hand, it will probably attract the enemy's attention, so we will need to learn quickly."



Several of the nearby farmers make signs of warding when the wagon reappears and they see Silhouette for the first time. Others yell at the guards and call them all deceivers in league with evil creatures.

"Gods, you people are so quick to judge," Belgeon yells back. "fine! Stay here and die then if you will not listen to reason!" The Fist is frustrated and his words cut deep.

"Belgeon, control yourself," Loranys orders him. "You are a member of the Flaming Fists and you will act accordingly."

The Fist guard grumbles quietly and then nods to her before stalking off towards the other side of the caravan.

"I am sorry for what the farmers yelled at you," the female guard apologizes to Sil and the others. "They are just frightened by what is happening around them with no idea how to respond. If there was more time, I'd try to reason with them myself, but I doubt they want to hear it."

She looks at Yin Hun. "You have the look of someone from distant eastern lands of Toril. Are your people related to the Shou? They are known for their flying dragonships that can reach the stars."



KainG said:


> Turning to Emiko, the soldier asks her, "Try to raise either the _Deva Wing_ or _Victory_. They might have already established the uplink."



Emiko tries for nearly twenty minutes to contact the two ships, without any luck. Likely, the Imperial vessels are jamming any signals coming from the planet, or the ships are just not there.

She does get a Freedom League signal from somewhere else however. A voice crackles through tons of static in her comms.

"This is Rebel Three to Solar Prime," the voice says. "Do you read me Solar Prime?" The voice pauses and then the signal clears and the voice speaks again. "I've detected your signal, whoever you are. Verify call sign! Beholder. Red. Ten. Ten. Goblin. Four!"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2017)

Silhouette grimaces at her lapse. Then again, she didn't have the magic to keep a disguise running all day. Not without crippling herself. Thrak's magic hat would help, but she refused to do without her headband. She'd need the clarity it brought, and the power.

She looked at the female guard and nodded slowly. "Do not apologize for the sins of others," the tiefling replied quietly. "As I do not for those who came before me. We are each our own, and will bear the consequences of our choices." She shook her head slowly. "If I let the fear and ignorance of the world into my heart, there'd be nothing of it left by now anyway."

But Thrak, ambling along nearby, gave the guard a respectful nod. He knew better than most the importance of even a single person who understood what wasn't said.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Aug 1, 2017)

Soumral sighs at the stubbornness of the people but can not fault them for not wanting to leave their homes. Nor will she force them to unless it becomes absolutely neccessary.


----------



## KainG (Aug 2, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> She looks at Yin Hun. "You have the look of someone from distant eastern lands of Toril. Are your people related to the Shou? They are known for their flying dragonships that can reach the stars."




Yin Hun only vaguely remembered a mention of the Shou in one of the briefings about Toril he read in preparation for the mission. One of the human ethnic groups native to the lands east of Faerûn. 

"Perhaps," he tells Loranys. "I was amazed the first time I learned of actual human beings originating from other worlds. To be honest, though, I've had to  focused more on how to kill them than finding out where they came from. I'll leave that to the anthropologists."


----------



## KainG (Aug 17, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> Emiko tries for nearly twenty minutes to contact the two ships, without any luck. Likely, the Imperial vessels are jamming any signals coming from the planet, or the ships are just not there.
> 
> She does get a Freedom League signal from somewhere else however. A voice crackles through tons of static in her comms.
> 
> "This is Rebel Three to Solar Prime," the voice says. "Do you read me Solar Prime?" The voice pauses and then the signal clears and the voice speaks again. "I've detected your signal, whoever you are. Verify call sign! Beholder. Red. Ten. Ten. Goblin. Four!"




Emiko blinks in surprise. That was not the response she expected. _Solar Prime? That's Commander Madden. What is the leader of the Freedom League doing on planet? And Rebel Three, that's... Caranarth? Of the Soldier of Freedom, I think?_ She looks to Yin Hun, and they share a look at the signficance of the call signs. Her commander nods to her to respond. 

"Dragon. Two. Two. Blue Star. Four. Ten. Minotaur. Confirm. What is the situation, Rebel Three?"


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette grimaces at her lapse. Then again, she didn't have the magic to keep a disguise running all day. Not without crippling herself. Thrak's magic hat would help, but she refused to do without her headband. She'd need the clarity it brought, and the power.
> 
> She looked at the female guard and nodded slowly. "Do not apologize for the sins of others," the tiefling replied quietly. "As I do not for those who came before me. We are each our own, and will bear the consequences of our choices." She shook her head slowly. "If I let the fear and ignorance of the world into my heart, there'd be nothing of it left by now anyway."



"That is a wise way of looking at the world," Loranys replies. She stares at the sky with a look of woe. "The world. That doesn't have the same meaning now." She shakes her head. "I always knew there was life beyond this one, but I never expected a star-spanning empire ruled by dragons."



> But Thrak, ambling along nearby, gave the guard a respectful nod. He knew better than most the importance of even a single person who understood what wasn't said.



Loranys silently acknowledges the goliath's understanding of the situation.



Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral sighs at the stubbornness of the people but can not fault them for not wanting to leave their homes. Nor will she force them to unless it becomes absolutely neccessary.



As the caravan continues to move forward along the road, Soumral notes that there are some families that choose to abandon their homes and join the growing train of wagons, carts, peoples, and animals. The Fists work hard to try to keep everyone together but soon there are so many that the refugees stretch for more than half a mile up and down the road. The news of what has happened seems to proceed them towards the coast and more and more people join the caravan.



KainG said:


> Yin Hun only vaguely remembered a mention of the Shou in one of the briefings about Toril he read in preparation for the mission. One of the human ethnic groups native to the lands east of Faerûn.
> 
> "Perhaps," he tells Loranys. "I was amazed the first time I learned of actual human beings originating from other worlds. To be honest, though, I've had to  focused more on how to kill them than finding out where they came from. I'll leave that to the anthropologists."



"So you have been fighting this draconic empire for most of your life," Loranys replies. "I hope you can teach us their vulnerabilities, so we can prevent them from taking our world away from us."



KainG said:


> Emiko blinks in surprise. That was not the response she expected. _Solar Prime? That's Commander Madden. What is the leader of the Freedom League doing on planet? And Rebel Three, that's... Caranarth? Of the Soldier of Freedom, I think?_ She looks to Yin Hun, and they share a look at the significance of the call signs. Her commander nods to her to respond.
> 
> "Dragon. Two. Two. Blue Star. Four. Ten. Minotaur. Confirm. What is the situation, Rebel Three?"



"Blue Star! Damn it is good to know you made it planet-side! The situation is damn insane!" Caranarth yells over the comm. "We are under heavy fire! The empire has landed here in full force and has recruited a local militant group called the Zhents!" Emiko hears blaster fire and explosions through the comm. "Rebel One doesn't think we can stay here much longer! We are in a place called Shadowdale! The locals are good fighters but can't fight with advanced tech!" A intense explosion roars across the comm and their is silence for several seconds. "Damn, that was too close! We haven't been able to contact Solar Prime, and there has been no contact with Rebel Two. He was supposed to contact us hours ago with vital data on the Imperial's shield frequencies." Another explosion booms through the comm and several screams tear into Emiko's soul. "Wherever you are, try to contact Solar Prime, if you can! Tell him we need ground support!"

Another voice rings through the comm. *“Retreat, retreat into Cormanthor!”* The voice was like an angry dragon roaring. It shook Emiko to her knees.

She listens intently through the comm for Caranarth's voice but for several minutes there is only the sounds of battle and what sounds like heavy breathing and footfalls. Eventally, Caranarth realizes that the comm is still open. "B-blue S-star, are you stlll there? We need those shield frequencies or we're all going to die. If you're anywhere the region the locals call Anauroch, try to find Rebel Two. That is where he last made contact." Caranarth pants as he talks. Emiko can tell he is running flat out. "Shadowdale is lost. We're in full retreat into the forest. Watch the skies for landers. If they come in full force, either hide or use guerrilla tactics." Caranarth goes silent over the comm and his footfalls stop. "Get down, get down." There is almost five minutes of eerie silence through the comm, except for the man's breathing. "I don't think they saw us," he whispers to someone on the other side of the comm. "But stay down and hide." Caranarth's breathing is loud and raspy through the comm. He coughs. "If you're still there, Blue Star, I have to sign off. My power cell is nearly gone and I've been hit. I n-need to stop the b-bleeding. T-take care of yourself. I'll t-try to contact you t-tomorrow. Stay safe." The comm cuts out and there is only silence and static.

"Gods," Loranys says in shock and awe. "Shadowdale has fallen. If they can take Elminster's home, how are we going to fight them off?" She looks at both Shazer'a and Yin Hun before staring at Sil.

Several locals had gathered around Emiko to listen to the voice coming through the comm. Her earbud had stopped working in the humidity of the day. She'd tried to keep the volume low, but the sounds coming through the comm had been impossible for many to ignore. The news of Shadowdale's defeat quickly spreads and the locals gasp in shock or cry in disbelief. Others shake their head in resignation. Others simply keep walking in numbness.

"Is Elminster dead?" a young woman asks.

"I do not know," Loranys replies. More questions are flung at her. Questions she could not possibly answer. She soon starts snapping at people to get them moving again. "This feels like the end of the world," she finally says to Sil.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2017)

"The end of *a *world," Silhouette agrees grimly, "But the beginning of another. I don't know that we can save the world we knew...but we may yet have a say in what replaces it, and what our place in it is."

She raises her voice to address Emiko.

"The Anauroch is a desert northeast of here. It is a great distance off...and it's large enough that simply saying 'in the Anauroch' is not especially helpful. Although..."

The tiefling looks away for a moment, thinking.

"I can only think of one place in that wasteland that your people might be interested in. So perhaps not so useless after all."


----------



## Buddha the DM (Aug 20, 2017)

Soumral listens to everyone that is speaking and makes a mental note of all names and places that are mentioned. She realizes that if this goes on too long she'll have to start writing everything down.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2017)

Rodan ponders what he has heard over the radio and takes in the panic of those around him.  He nods to himself, as all this seems familiar to him.  Rodan has been in this same place emotionally and mentally time after time.  He finally says softly, "The end of your world?  No, perhaps the end of this age, but not the end of the world.  You still have your lives, and as long as you keep living you will still have hope.  As long as you keep running, you will still have your freedom.  And it is good to know that it is not only our motley band of refugees that still struggles against the Empire."


----------



## Buddha the DM (Aug 21, 2017)

"Agreed," Soumral responds to what Rodan just said.


----------



## KainG (Aug 23, 2017)

"Emiko, try to raise Solar Prime and Rebel Two. Solar Prime first," Yin Hun orders. His face is grim. While he is glad to have made contact with additional allies on-planet, the current situation is not going well for either of them.

Emiko nods, and attempts to raise Solar Prime over the comms. Meanwhile, Yin Hun turns to the others. "If we can get those Imperial shield frequencies, we'll be able to bypass some signficant defenses of theirs. Even the natives of this planet would be able to inflict some damage on the invaders." Looking at Silhouette, he says "We'd be grateful for any helpful information you might have to where to start looking."

Yin Hun pulls out his electronic mapbox from his _handy haversack_, and turns it out. He brings up a map of Faerûn, centered on the Sword Coast. Although their current position was not shown on the map due to a lack of a GPS network, he still had a good idea where they were since they hadn't gone too far from Baldur's Gate. He presented the map for all to see.

"We should be about here," he says, tapping on the spot designated as Baldur's Gate. "Can you pinpoint this 'Anauroch' place on the map?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2017)

Silhouette shakes her head. "This is the wrong map. It's nowhere near here."

She reaches out to point, and is a little surprised when the map changes as her finger drags across it. After a few seconds of experimentation, she manages to pan the map over to the north and the east, where she taps it.

"The Anauroch is in this area. A journey of weeks, not days. As for where in the desert..."

Her violet lips curve into a smile. 

"The shadow of old Netheril, of course. Candlekeep will have what we need to plan an expedition."


----------



## Buddha the DM (Aug 23, 2017)

Soumral is fascinated by the map that Silhouette manipulated and shakes he head at the marvel of it.

"It would seem that we have a course of action laid before us now," she says with a little firmness to her tone. "How shall we proceed now with what we must do?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2017)

"We push on to Candlekeep. We'll need to do some research, gather supplies, and perhaps find a guide."


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2017)

Shayuri said:


> "The end of *a *world," Silhouette agrees grimly, "But the beginning of another. I don't know that we can save the world we knew...but we may yet have a say in what replaces it, and what our place in it is."



"If that is true, there will be many people who will have trouble accepting it. It could be worse than the Time of Troubles," Loranys says with a sigh. "Many lives will be lost. I guess the best I can do, the best any of us can do, is try to save who you can when you can and hope there is something left of our culture once the dust has settled."

"If it ever does," the guard Belgeon adds. He had moved in to listen to the comm. "An invasion from the sky likely won't be over quickly." He looks at Rodan for some confirmation. "And will this empire take slaves?"



> She raises her voice to address Emiko.
> 
> "The Anauroch is a desert northeast of here. It is a great distance off...and it's large enough that simply saying 'in the Anauroch' is not especially helpful. Although..."
> 
> ...



"I've seen the edge of that place, once," Belgeon notes. "Six years ago, Lord Belt tried to form a trade alliance with the dwarves of Citadel Adbar, and I and a dozen Fists went along as an escort. It was my first major assignment as a Fist. However, the trip there turned out to be for nothing, as Lord Belt did not think the dwarves' alliance to the Silver Marches was strong enough to preclude an agreement for forged goods. While in the region, I got a chance to see the northwestern edge of Anauroch. It was beautiful, in an eerie sort of way."



Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral listens to everyone that is speaking and makes a mental note of all names and places that are mentioned. She realizes that if this goes on too long she'll have to start writing everything down.





Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan ponders what he has heard over the radio and takes in the panic of those around him.  He nods to himself, as all this seems familiar to him.  Rodan has been in this same place emotionally and mentally time after time.  He finally says softly, "The end of your world?  No, perhaps the end of this age, but not the end of the world.  You still have your lives, and as long as you keep living you will still have hope.  As long as you keep running, you will still have your freedom.  And it is good to know that it is not only our motley band of refugees that still struggles against the Empire."





Buddha the DM said:


> "Agreed," Soumral responds to what Rodan just said.



"Yes, I'm glad to know that we are not alone in this fight," Loranys says. She turns to Rodan, "Hopefully, there are even more clandestine agents like you and these others here to help fight this empire and protect the peoples. I know I will not give up my freedom without a fight. I don't like the idea of having to run away, but if what we're going to face is so strong that is can conquer Shadowdale, running might be the only course of action."

"Better to run and live to regroup and fight again," Belgeon adds.



KainG said:


> "Emiko, try to raise Solar Prime and Rebel Two. Solar Prime first," Yin Hun orders. His face is grim. While he is glad to have made contact with additional allies on-planet, the current situation is not going well for either of them.
> 
> Emiko nods, and attempts to raise Solar Prime over the comms.



Emiko quickly discovers that there is a scattering field in the planet's upper atmosphere. There isn't any way for her to contact any ships in orbit without a more powerful signal. Her datapad just can't punch through the field.

She hears a faint signal of, something else, but it is barely audible. It was almost as if someone had pinged back to her signal, but she can't be certain. She tries to zero in on it but it fades as quickly as it appeared. If she can get to higher ground, she might be able to find it again.

*OOC:* She'll need access to a powerful computer terminal with suite of communication software to have any chance of contacting Commander Madden.



> Meanwhile, Yin Hun turns to the others. "If we can get those Imperial shield frequencies, we'll be able to bypass some signficant defenses of theirs. Even the natives of this planet would be able to inflict some damage on the invaders." Looking at Silhouette, he says "We'd be grateful for any helpful information you might have to where to start looking."
> 
> Yin Hun pulls out his electronic mapbox from his _handy haversack_, and turns it out. He brings up a map of Faerûn, centered on the Sword Coast. Although their current position was not shown on the map due to a lack of a GPS network, he still had a good idea where they were since they hadn't gone too far from Baldur's Gate. He presented the map for all to see.
> 
> "We should be about here," he says, tapping on the spot designated as Baldur's Gate. "Can you pinpoint this 'Anauroch' place on the map?"



"Amazing," Loranys says, fascinated. The city's citizens are drawn in, gawking at the map hovering in the air. Most of the rural folk shy away from Yin Hun and his floating map.



Shayuri said:


> Silhouette shakes her head. "This is the wrong map. It's nowhere near here."
> 
> She reaches out to point, and is a little surprised when the map changes as her finger drags across it. After a few seconds of experimentation, she manages to pan the map over to the north and the east, where she taps it.
> 
> "The Anauroch is in this area. A journey of weeks, not days. As for where in the desert..."



"Yes, it's quite some distance," Belgeon adds. "If this empire of yours is here already, I doubt spending weeks on the road to the desert would be productive. Magic would be the fastest way, or you could take a ship up the coast to Neverwinter and then cross by land. It would still be a long trip, but I doubt it will be safe to ride the roads during an invasion."



> Her violet lips curve into a smile.
> 
> "The shadow of old Netheril, of course. Candlekeep will have what we need to plan an expedition."



"I never saw that place, thankfully," Belgeon says. "The dwarves told us that the place is full of shades and Zhents. The shades have an empire somewhere in the center of the desert. I only got to see Ascore on the desert's edge and only from a distance. One dwarf did mention a mountain range called, hmm, the Spire of Swords, or something like that."



Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral is fascinated by the map that Silhouette manipulated and shakes he head at the marvel of it.
> 
> "It would seem that we have a course of action laid before us now," she says with a little firmness to her tone. "How shall we proceed now with what we must do?"





Shayuri said:


> "We push on to Candlekeep. We'll need to do some research, gather supplies, and perhaps find a guide."



Everyone comes to the same conclusion. The best thing to do is continue on to Candlekeep and hope the monks let them inside. Day quickly becomes night, as the caravan approaches the northeastern edge of the Cloak Wood along the southern road the locals call The Coast Way. The horses pulling the wagons soon give up their strength and refuse to pull anymore. The locals begin pulling their wagons off the road, away from the forest, to make camp.

"We will have to make camp for the night," Loranys informs the group. "The horses can't travel anymore and their are wounded that must be tended too. They need their rest as do we all. We will set out at fist light."

She orders the Fists to secure the camp and begin patrols. She has taken charge of them with great aplomb. Belgeon acts as her second while most of the other Fists appear worn out physically and mentally. Those that are exhausted are allowed to sleep for a few hour first before taking up their duties once again. City folk and farmers huddle together around campfires. Food is rationed out to the weak and young first.

"We could use your help with patrols," Loranys says. "The Cloak Wood is very dangerous and we have to be prepared anything that might come out of it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2017)

"The empire demands compliance to help make it operate, and it may require some of you to serve it with something as benign as the extraction of your world's resources, or your actual physical labor and servitude in order to handle its needs.  Either way, you will not have a say in the situation as long as your world is conquered.  If we can fight off the invasion long enough to have you enter the Empire on your own terms, you may be allowed a certain level of sovereignty," Rodan says in answer to the questions of enslavement.  Upon Loranys' request he says, "I will join your patrols.  Just tell me where I am needed."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2017)

Silhouette smiles a hard little smile at Rodan's words.

"I assure you, I have some experience having a say when others would prefer I didn't. Thrak can help you patrol. I'll be needing my rest to recover power. I spent quite a bit of magic today...and tomorrow doesn't seem like it will be much different."

The goliath nodded and surveyed the campsite and its area.


----------



## KainG (Aug 27, 2017)

After Silhouette had analyzed the slain elf's surviving gear, it was agreed that it would be best to salvage what could still be used into the battles to come. It was morbid business, but no one felt they could afford to be overly sentimental at this point. The sole exception was Kethrendil's sword. It appeared to be a family heirloom, and no one was trained to wield it properly in any case.

Yin Hun had opted to take Kethrendil's _ring of protection +2_, _+1 returning dagger_, and _+1 composite longbow_. Although Yin Hun had his assault blaster and blaster pistol, he had to conserve the energy. Fortunately, he had some basic skill with the bow.

"Sorry about this, soldier, but you can rest easy," the man said, overlooking the elf's burnt body. "I'll make sure to put these to good use. We'll get back at them for you."

-----

Yin Hun was a bit frustrated. He wanted to start making his way to Anauroch as soon as he could. His fellow resistance fighters were in trouble, and he wanted to make sure no one else would be lost. But at the same time, he recognized that because of the distance, that option was not optimal. This Candlekeep was closer, and may hold useful intelligence about this old Netheril location, and maybe a means to get there faster.

Loranys' request for aid would be a good way to relieve some of that frustration. "I'll join you as well. Need to work off some of his energy." Yin Hun turned to Rodan. "Sir, if you have a personal communicator, I'd recommend you and Emiko sync up on channel frequencies. She'll remain with the camp and serve as base control."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2017)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "The empire demands compliance to help make it operate, and it may require some of you to serve it with something as benign as the extraction of your world's resources, or your actual physical labor and servitude in order to handle its needs.  Either way, you will not have a say in the situation as long as your world is conquered.  If we can fight off the invasion long enough to have you enter the Empire on your own terms, you may be allowed a certain level of sovereignty," Rodan says in answer to the questions of enslavement.



Belgeon shakes his head in disbelief and anger. "If Faerûn wasn't so fractured, I'd say we could hope for some independance against this empire. The Zhents have already gone over to the other side. What will the Red Wizards do? And that is just this area of Toril. What will happen to the rest ofthe world? Will other lands surrender rather than fight?" Belgeon looks at the haggard citizens of Baldur's Gate. "Can Faerûn join this empire on its own or will the entire world have to submit? If the latter, there is little hope that Toril won't be conquered."

"Better to leave Faerûn behind," an old man says while unhitching one of the wagons. "If there are other places beyond this empire's reach, we should go there. We could find a ship and sail to a distant shore where we can hide from them."

"These invaders likely can go anywhere on Toril, elderman," Loranys replies. "Fleeing to a new land likely won't keep them from finding us. Perhaps you could find a portal to another world. Leave Toril behind completely if you like. I'd rather stay and fight for my world."



KainG said:


> After Silhouette had analyzed the slain elf's surviving gear, it was agreed that it would be best to salvage what could still be used into the battles to come. It was morbid business, but no one felt they could afford to be overly sentimental at this point. The sole exception was Kethrendil's sword. It appeared to be a family heirloom, and no one was trained to wield it properly in any case.
> 
> Yin Hun had opted to take Kethrendil's _ring of protection +2_, _+1 returning dagger_, and _+1 composite longbow_. Although Yin Hun had his assault blaster and blaster pistol, he had to conserve the energy. Fortunately, he had some basic skill with the bow.
> 
> "Sorry about this, soldier, but you can rest easy," the man said, overlooking the elf's burnt body. "I'll make sure to put these to good use. We'll get back at them for you."



"We should bury him," Loranys suggests. "I doubt that would be what his people would want, but I'd rather not have the smell attract predators. From what I've heard, he fought and died bravely. We will give him a proper cairn on the plains away from the forest."

She motions to several guards. They come and wrap Keth's body before taking him away towards the east. They join a patrol heading out to check for danger.

"Bury him near a tree, if you can," Belgeon says loudly. "Someplace green and wild."



> Upon Loranys' request he says, "I will join your patrols.  Just tell me where I am needed."





Shayuri said:


> Silhouette smiles a hard little smile at Rodan's words.
> 
> "I assure you, I have some experience having a say when others would prefer I didn't. Thrak can help you patrol. I'll be needing my rest to recover power. I spent quite a bit of magic today...and tomorrow doesn't seem like it will be much different."
> 
> The goliath nodded and surveyed the campsite and its area.





> Yin Hun was a bit frustrated. He wanted to start making his way to Anauroch as soon as he could. His fellow resistance fighters were in trouble, and he wanted to make sure no one else would be lost. But at the same time, he recognized that because of the distance, that option was not optimal. This Candlekeep was closer, and may hold useful intelligence about this old Netheril location, and maybe a means to get there faster.
> 
> Loranys' request for aid would be a good way to relieve some of that frustration. "I'll join you as well. Need to work off some of his energy." Yin Hun turned to Rodan. "Sir, if you have a personal communicator, I'd recommend you and Emiko sync up on channel frequencies. She'll remain with the camp and serve as base control."



"We need a patrol to scout the edge of the forest and see how active the spiders and other creatures are right now. Belgeon, go with them. Scout as much of the edge as you can but don't get to close. If you see any giant spiders, either make sure they don't see you or put them to the sword."

"Yes sir," Belgeon replies with a salute.

He heads out toward the Cloak Wood with Sil, Soumral, Thrak, and Yin Hun. Two other young Fists go with the group. Rodan, Emiko, and the others stay in the makeshift camp while Shazer'a goes with the other patrol to find a good spot to bury Keth. Nel goes with him. They set their comms to match the signal being used by Emiko, so they can stay in touch.

The Cloak Wood soon rises above the western patrol. At first, there are no sounds. Then, there is clear rustling coming from deep within the trees. Whatever is moving in there is confident in its strength, or is mindlessly fearless.

"I don't like this at all," one of the Fist's says.

"Quiet," Belgeon whispers. "There is something else." He goes silent and soon a rhythmic tone repeats over and over again. "I've never heard anything like that before." He looks at the others, puzzled.

"Sir, I smell something awful," the other Fist whispers. "It's like something is burning."

The rustling goes silent, as light flares along the edge of the tree-line in the distance. The group moves away from the forest and moves quickly in the direction of the glow. What you find is an odd sight to the native Faerûnians, but Yin Hun recognizes it immediately. An escape pod of some kind. It has crashed through the trees leaving a burned trail and lies just outside the forest. The smell is burning plastic and other manufactured parts. The pod is total loss and the body inside is burnt to a crisp.

"What is it?" Belgeon asks Yin Hun. "Is it dangerous?"

Pockets of burning embers smolder in the damp earth of the forest. The area around the pod is completely blackened. Luckily, it didn't start a brush fire, but several bent and blackened trees still burn beyond the edge of the tree-line. The whole forest could go up in flames. Then, you see them. Four massive spider husks burnt to cinders along the edge of the forest. all of them were the size of a wolf or bigger.

"Oh, that's a bad smell," Belgeon says. "We can only hope it doesn't bring out-"

A deep heavy growling-hiss emanates from somewhere in the foliage. It sounds very big and very hungry.

"W-we, we need to go," Belgeon backs away from the pod. "Please don't be that. Anything but that."

Distant trees crackle and snap as something quite large makes its way towards the burnt out pod and cooked spiders. There is a low grunting hiss that sounds like a lizard on the hunt. Two large eyes appear on the edge of the woods. It steps out into the blackened path of the pod and licks at the largest burnt spider. It is deep green in color and has dragon-like wings. It begins feasting on the dead spider but then looks towards group at the edge of the tree-line.

"D-dragon," one of Fists says with fear.

"No, not a true wyrm," Belgeon says with his bow at the ready. "A harrowblade." He turns to the two Fists. "Back to the camp! Warn Loranys that there is greenspawn out here! We will hold it off! Go!"

The harrowblade roars and rushes forward just as the two Fist retreat back to the camp.

*OOC:* Roll initiative.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2017)

Thrak grins and draws a massive two-handed sword with a blade of black iron engraved with silvery runes from a sheathe over his back. 

*"Not so great as a mountain,"* he rumbles. *"But you'll do."*

His eyes flare with an incandescent blue light that spreads out in strange patterns over his armor and his movements become accelerated; jinking and jittering about, seeming to zip forward almost too fast to see for a moment before stopping, then doing it again. He's on the charging harrowblade in moments, swinging his enormous blade in vicious overhead chops!

(OOC - Activating Haste Circuit as a swift action, then using Haste move to close in 60' and do a full attack; 2 attacks at -4 to hit.)

[roll]1d20+15[/roll] atk, for [roll]5d8+19[/roll] damage. 
[roll]1d20+15[/roll] atk, for [roll]5d8+19[/roll] damage.
Blade is adamantine and currently has Ghost-Killer as well, not that it matters for this fight.


----------



## KainG (Oct 3, 2017)

This was Yin Hun's first time seeing such a beast, but he recognized a threat when he was one. 

"Let's see what you're made of," he muttered. He drew the elfbow, and loosed two arrows at the harrowblade in rapid succession.

*OOC:* Full attack with -4 penalty included:
Arrow 1: [1d20+14] = 18+14 = 32; dmg = [1d6+14] = 3+14 = 17
Arrow 2: [1d20+14] = 15+14 = 29; dmg = [1d6+14] = 6+14 = 20

*EDIT:* Redid the attacks with using SF stats.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2018)

(Doh! Rolls for Thrak because I forgot you can't edit them in after a post's been made
[roll0] atk, for [roll1] damage. 
[roll2] atk, for [roll3] damage.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 19, 2018)

Soumral draws her dagger and closes on the nearest hostile to her before attempting to stab it hard in an attempt to put it down.

*OOC Rolls:*
*Stealth check for Trick attack:* [roll0]
*Dagger Atk Roll:* [roll1]
*- Dagger Dmg:* [roll2] (Slashing)
*- Trick Attack Dmg (if successful):* [roll3]


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2018)

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral draws her dagger and closes on the nearest hostile to her before attempting to stab it hard in an attempt to put it down.



*OOC:* Harrowblade's Perception check > 1d20+19=35

Soumral easily evades the harrowblade's senses and sneaks next to it to strike a telling blow with her dagger. The blade slips in between its scales smoothly. Blood drips onto the ground as it howls. A moment later, Belgeon looses an arrow from his bow but the projectile sails high over the beast's head.

"Damn it," he grumbles.



Shayuri said:


> Thrak grins and draws a massive two-handed sword with a blade of black iron engraved with silvery runes from a sheathe over his back.
> 
> *"Not so great as a mountain,"* he rumbles. *"But you'll do."*
> 
> His eyes flare with an incandescent blue light that spreads out in strange patterns over his armor and his movements become accelerated; jinking and jittering about, seeming to zip forward almost too fast to see for a moment before stopping, then doing it again. He's on the charging harrowblade in moments, swinging his enormous blade in vicious overhead chops!



*OOC:* Is this supposed to be a Charge combat maneuver too? You didn't note it, so I'm thinking no.

The goliath's blade comes down and finds nothing but the ground, which is sinks into with his second chop. It takes him a moment to free it. The harrowblade shifts and snaps at Soumral while slashing out with its wings at her and at Thrak. One wing buffets the elf's shoulder while the second wing slashes hard into the goliath's midsection. Soumral manages to evade the harrowblade's bite.

*OOC:* Harrowblade uses Multiattack > _Wingblade attack vs. Soumral_ (1d20+23=41) (hit); _Wingblade attack vs. Thrak_ (1d20+23=43) (critical hit); _Bite vs. Soumral_ (1d20+20=32) (miss).

_Wingblade damage vs. Soumral_ (3d4+16=25); _Wingblade damage vs. Thrak_ 6d4+32=44


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2018)

(not a charge, no; Haste lets you move and still full attack)


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> (not a charge, no; Haste lets you move and still full attack)



*OOC:* Okay. You're action for Silhouette.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2018)

*"That,"* came a voice from the shadows near the treeline, *"will be more than enough of that."* The voice echoed oddly, and a brief flicker of illusion caused something to seem to leap at the massive draconic creature just in time to distract it!

Arcane syllables were uttered, and the light in the grove seemed to dim to twilight levels momentarily. Shadows reached out from where they lay on the ground, cast by tree trunks, and twined around the limbs of the harrowblade to try to hold it in place!

(Move action to attempt to Feint with Bluff check: [roll0]. Hold Monster. Will save DC 26, if Bluff is successful, 24 if not, or be paralyzed. SR check if needed: [roll1]. Add 2 to that if the Bluff is successful.)


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 20, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> *"That,"* came a voice from the shadows near the treeline, *"will be more than enough of that."* The voice echoed oddly, and a brief flicker of illusion caused something to seem to leap at the massive draconic creature just in time to distract it!
> 
> Arcane syllables were uttered, and the light in the grove seemed to dim to twilight levels momentarily. Shadows reached out from where they lay on the ground, cast by tree trunks, and twined around the limbs of the harrowblade to try to hold it in place!



The harrowblade pauses for a second as the illusion distracts it, but the shadows fail to gasp onto it. The harrowbeast doesn't even seem aware that anything tried to hold it in place. The spell simply has no effect on the magical beast. Silhouette can sense that the creature cannot be held!

*OOC:* Harrowblade's Sense Motive > 1d20+2=11


KainG said:


> This was Yin Hun's first time seeing such a beast, but he recognized a threat when he was one.
> 
> "Let's see what you're made of," he muttered. He drew the elfbow, and loosed two arrows at the harrowblade in rapid succession.



Unlike with Belgeon's shot, the two arrows from the elfbow find the mark. One thumps into its left shoulder while another pierces its right forelimb. The harrowblade roars in anger. It's head whips around towards Yin Hun.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 20, 2018)

The magical beast's roar is answered by another from within the forest. Another harrowblade can be heard stomping through the trees towards the battle. It will appear in moments.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 22, 2018)

Soumral, for the sake of expediency, opts to stab the harrowblade again with her dagger rather than take the time to sheath it and draw his sword.

*OOC Rolls:
Stealth check for Trick attack:* [roll0]
*Dagger Atk Roll:* [roll1]
*- Dagger Dmg:* [roll2] (Slashing)
*- Trick Attack Dmg (if successful):* [roll3]


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 24, 2018)

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral, for the sake of expediency, opts to stab the harrowblade again with her dagger rather than take the time to sheath it and draw his sword.



The dragon seems to have forgotten Soumral for the moment as it focuses on Yin Hun. Her stab fails to slip between its scales this time, however. It deflects off of the harrowblade's hard scales.

The second harrowblade appears out of the foliage and picks the largest target to attack. It rushes towards Thrak with ferocity and tries to slash the goliath with its right wingblade. Thrak reacts a moment before the strike connects with his shoulder causing it to go numb afterwards.

"This is not good!" Belgeon shouts. He takes aim at the second harrowblade and fires two arrows. The first arrow glances off the dragon's scales while the second finds a hole between three scales. The dragon barely notices the wound on its forelimb.


*OOC:* Thrak gets an AoO against the second harrowblade as a reaction. | Harrowblade #2's Wingblade Attack > 1d20+29=45 (hit); Damage > 3d4+16=23

Belgeon's Full Attack > 1d20+14=24 (miss); 1d20+14=28 (hit) | Damage > 1d6+12=14

If Thrak hits with his AoO, he keeps the two harrowblades from flanking him. If not, he'll be flanked in the third round.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2018)

As the second harrowblade emerges and charges, several things happen to it...nearly all of them bad. For one, it gives Thrak an opening...and he's never more focused than when the odds are against him. The giant warrior spins with unexpected speed for someone of his size and bulk, and rams that enormous enchanted sword DEEP into the harrowblade's side, wringing a roar of agony from it. The massive reptile thrashes around to slash at him with its bladed wing...and though it connects, it is seared in the process by electrical feedback that surges from his armor into the offending limb!

Thrak takes another wound, but his grin is just visible under the eye-protector of his helmet. He's enjoying this!

His eye gleam blue again as he summons strange powers, and that color is swept up into his sword as well. It's shining the same color as the sky at noon as he sweeps it around and slashes a broad swath through the second harrowblade...and even as the blade carves a bloody swath through its scales, the cerulean light leeches out around the creature, forming a kind of psionic barrier that threatens to hold its legs still and keep it from moving any further!

(Total damage from AoO: 74, plus 9 from the electrical discharge; then 36 from Thrak's attack on his turn)

Thrak's AoO: [roll0] atk, for [roll1]
Electrical damage: [roll2]

Anchoring Arcana Attack: [roll3] atk for [roll4] damage, plus Will save DC 23 or be immobilized.

KAC: 31
Stamina: 121 -43
HP: 90


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2018)

Critical effect on AoO: +[roll0] damage. No special.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 24, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> As the second harrowblade emerges and charges, several things happen to it...nearly all of them bad. For one, it gives Thrak an opening...and he's never more focused than when the odds are against him. The giant warrior spins with unexpected speed for someone of his size and bulk, and rams that enormous enchanted sword DEEP into the harrowblade's side, wringing a roar of agony from it. The massive reptile thrashes around to slash at him with its bladed wing...and though it connects, it is seared in the process by electrical feedback that surges from his armor into the offending limb!
> 
> Thrak takes another wound, but his grin is just visible under the eye-protector of his helmet. He's enjoying this!
> 
> His eye gleam blue again as he summons strange powers, and that color is swept up into his sword as well. It's shining the same color as the sky at noon as he sweeps it around and slashes a broad swath through the second harrowblade...and even as the blade carves a bloody swath through its scales, the cerulean light leeches out around the creature, forming a kind of psionic barrier that threatens to hold its legs still and keep it from moving any further!



Thrak's quick counter to the dragon's rush at him slices into scales, flesh, and bone. The dragon roars in extreme pain. It wing attack is more about trying to separate itself from the goliath. The electric shock it gets makes it give out a 'bark-like' yelp.

Thrak's next attack cuts deep into its back as it tries to back away. It snaps at the air above the big warrior and then lets out a pained hissing sound.

The other harrowblade keeps its eyes focused on Yin Hun (with Belgeon right next ot him) and it opens its mouth and breathes a lines of acid towards the two of them.

"Oh damn! Look out!" Belgeon yells. He throws himself out of the way at the last second. The line of acid barely misses the Flaming Fist. Yin Hun only has seconds to react.

*OOC:* Harrowblade's Will Save > 1d20+11=29 (saved) | Wouldn't Anchoring Arcana be a paralyzing effect too? There isn't an Immobilized condition that I can see in the SF rules. Or is it that the harrowblade wouldn't be able to take a move action, but it could still make one attack (but not a full attack)? Regardless, the harrowblade made it's save. 

Belgeon's Reflex save: 1d20+13=20 (success; no damage due to evasion)

  [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], roll a Reflex saving throw (DC 17 half) for Yin Hun. Damage is 10d6+10=49 acid. The damage is 24 on a successful save unless he has evasion or some other ability that negates the damage. You might as well roll your attack for this round too.

  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], you're up again for Silhouette. I won't be posting again until tomorrow sometime in the afternoon or evening, however. It's time to sleep soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2018)

(Immobilization isn't paralysis...it just reduces speed to 0, it doesn't prohibit actions or give any special penalties when being attacked)


----------



## KainG (Feb 24, 2018)

Knightfall said:


> The other harrowblade keeps its eyes focused on Yin Hun (with Belgeon right next ot him) and it opens its mouth and breathes a lines of acid towards the two of them.
> 
> "Oh damn! Look out!" Belgeon yells. He throws himself out of the way at the last second. The line of acid barely misses the Flaming Fist. Yin Hun only has seconds to react.




*OOC:* Yin Hun Reflex Save: [1d20+7] = 2+7 = 9

Yin Hun reacts too late. He takes the full brunt of the line of acid, impacting onto his chest and spraying all over his limbs. "Nrraargh!" the soldier let out through gritted teeth as he falls back. The burn is indescribable. He falls onto the dirt ground, trying to smother the acid. Getting the pain under control, panting, Yin Hun ignore the exposed flesh and bone. Only one thing was on his mind. _Kill the threat._

He tossed the bow to the side, and swung his rifle up, aiming straight at the harrowblade that spat at him. With numerous obscenities in his mind, Yin Hun squeezed the trigger.

*OOC:*
Using Soldier's Onslaught to make 3 attacks at -6 penalty to attack roll:
Attack 1: [1d20+12] = 17+12 = 29; dmg: [4d8+18] = 16+18 = 34
Attack 2: [1d20+12] = 15+12 = 27; dmg: [4d8+18] = 19+18 = 37
Attack 3: [1d20+12] = 13+12 = 25; dmg: [4d8+18] = 17+18 = 35
On the off chance that the harrowblade dies in the first 2 attacks, the remaining attacks target the other harrowblade.
Remaining ammo in rifle: 6 longarm rounds


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2018)

Silhouette grimaces at the slip...they'd looked vaguely draconic, but it was hard to tell sometimes. And now a perfectly good monologue was wasted. What a night.

She lifted a hand, collecting swirling violet motes of light that appeared into a small sphere that hovered over her palm.

With a casual flick of her wrist, she sent the spell sizzling at the newcomer harrowblade; the one Thrak had so ably cut into. If he'd weakened it enough, perhaps she could finish it off!

(Mind Thrust at 4th level. Will save DC 25 for half damage, otherwise take [roll0] psychic damage and gain fatigued condition for 1 round)


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 27, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette grimaces at the slip...they'd looked vaguely draconic, but it was hard to tell sometimes. And now a perfectly good monologue was wasted. What a night.
> 
> She lifted a hand, collecting swirling violet motes of light that appeared into a small sphere that hovered over her palm.
> 
> With a casual flick of her wrist, she sent the spell sizzling at the newcomer harrowblade; the one Thrak had so ably cut into. If he'd weakened it enough, perhaps she could finish it off!



The spell dig's into the harrowblade's mind but it manages to sluff off the worst parts of the Silhouette's mental barrage -- but just barely. The harrowblade shakes its head in agony and claws at the ground, but it doesn't fall.

*OOC:* 2nd Harrowblade's Will save > 1d20+11=25



KainG said:


> Yin Hun reacts too late. He takes the full brunt of the line of acid, impacting onto his chest and spraying all over his limbs. "Nrraargh!" the soldier let out through gritted teeth as he falls back. The burn is indescribable. He falls onto the dirt ground, trying to smother the acid. Getting the pain under control, panting, Yin Hun ignore the exposed flesh and bone. Only one thing was on his mind. _Kill the threat._
> 
> He tossed the bow to the side, and swung his rifle up, aiming straight at the harrowblade that spat at him. With numerous obscenities in his mind, Yin Hun squeezed the trigger.



The first two shots find their mark. The first shot penetrates into its chest while the second shot hits its left shoulder. The third shot nearly penetrates its head, the harrowblade's hard armored horn deflects the shot at the last second. It roars at Yin Hun in defiance.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 27, 2018)

Soumral continues her stabbing onslaught on the harrowblade that she's embroiled in melee with doing her best to avoid any attacks that come her way.

OOC Rolls:
Stealth check for Trick attack: [roll0]
Dagger Atk Roll: [roll1]
- Dagger Dmg: [roll2] (Slashing)
- Trick Attack Dmg (if successful): [roll3]

*Current Statistics:*
- *SP:* 112 _- 25 = *87*_
- *HP:* 88
- *EAC:* 33 / *KAC:* 34


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 2, 2018)

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral continues her stabbing onslaught on the harrowblade that she's embroiled in melee with doing her best to avoid any attacks that come her way.



Soumral manages to remain in the dragon's blindspot and her dagger finds another opening between several scales. The blade sinks in to the hilt and the dragon groans in agony.

"Gods!" Soumral hears a femine voice exclaim. She pulls out her blade and looks back to see the Flaming Fist named Loranys rushing into the fight with her longsword drawn. She rushes past both Yin Hun and Belgeon towards the harrowblades. She moves in, recklessly, and the harrowblade that Soumral stabbed snaps its wing around at the woman and connects just before the Fist slashes at it.

While her blade cuts deep against the first dragon, the other harrowblade comes back at her with all its attacks. It quickly decimates the young Flaming Fist with its wingblades and then follows up with a deep bite. She doesn't cry out but the wounds cause her to stagger in pain and she nearly loses her grip on her sword.

Belgeon fires his arrows against the same harrowblade -- hoping to put it down. But his shots fail to connect.

*OOC:* Harrowblade #1's Perception check > 1d20+19=39 (failure), AoO > 1d20+23=31+6=37 (hit), Damage > 3d4+16=25

Loranys' Attack > 1d20+30=36 (hit), Damage > 4d8+18=43

Harrowblade #2's Multiattack vs. Loranys > 1d20+23=37 (hit), 1d20+23=41 (hit), Augmented crit. confirm* > 1d20+23=42 (success), 1d20+20=32 (hit); Wingblade damage > 3d4+16=26, Wingblade critical damage* > 9d4+48=68, Bite damage > 3d4+16=24
* The harrowblade's wingblades do triple damage on a critical. I missed this when it got a crit vs. Thrak. It also has a chance to crit on a roll of 18 or 19.

Belgeon's Full Attack > 1d20+14=21 (miss), 1d20+14=15 (miss)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2018)

Thrak twists around, leaving the harrowblade something to remember him by as it moves to attack new prey...

_(AoO: [roll0] to hit, for [roll1] damage.)_

As much as he'd like to finish the job on it, he's not eager to give the first one a clear shot at his back either. It wasn't just any monster that could give him a beating like it had after all! He focuses his wrath on that one first then, hoping to bring it down!

_(Full attack on Harrowblade 1, taking -4 for 2 attacks: 
[roll2] to hit, for [roll3] damage.
[roll4] to hit, for [roll5] damage.)_


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 6, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Thrak twists around, leaving the harrowblade something to remember him by as it moves to attack new prey...



The harrowblade manages to shrug off the quick attack from Thrak. The goliath's massive blade only finds armored scales, which causes sparks but no injuries.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> As much as he'd like to finish the job on it, he's not eager to give the first one a clear shot at his back either. It wasn't just any monster that could give him a beating like it had after all! He focuses his wrath on that one first then, hoping to bring it down!



His first attack catches the beast's neck flush. It cuts right through it sending blood and spittle everywhere. The spray drenches Loranys, which causes her to retch.

Thrak slams his next attack against the second harrowblade and cuts deep into its back. While the beast doesn't fall, it is near the end of its strength.

*OOC:* Can you cleave on a full attack? The feat says you have to make a single attack in order to cleave. ( Hmm?  ) If not, it is Silhouette's turn.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2018)

(OOC - Can't cleave, but he can take his second attack on a different target. Cleave would be a standard attack action, not a full attack action.)


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 6, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Can't cleave, but he can take his second attack on a different target. Cleave would be a standard attack action, not a full attack action.)



*OOC:* That's what I thought, so that's what I did.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2018)

Silhouette lifts her dagger so it rests on the palm of her hand. It rises into the air and seems to suddenly split into a dozen versions of itself, each one glimmering darkly as it orbits her. Collectively the daggers formed a kind of swarm pattern, dizzyingly complex.

She then sends the daggers zooming through the air at the remaining harrowblade! In the end of course, only one of the daggers is real...the others exist only to attempt to make it harder to dodge or deflect that one, fatally precise throw.

(Bluff to use Improved Feint: [roll0]. If successful, Harrowblade remains flatfooted.
Attacking with dagger: [roll1] atk, for [roll2] damage, plus [roll3] if it's flatfooted from Wraith Strike.)

The dagger then returns to Silhouette's hand.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 8, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette lifts her dagger so it rests on the palm of her hand. It rises into the air and seems to suddenly split into a dozen versions of itself, each one glimmering darkly as it orbits her. Collectively the daggers formed a kind of swarm pattern, dizzyingly complex.
> 
> She then sends the daggers zooming through the air at the remaining harrowblade! In the end of course, only one of the daggers is real...the others exist only to attempt to make it harder to dodge or deflect that one, fatally precise throw.
> 
> The dagger then returns to Silhouette's hand.



The dragon is quite distracted by the dozen daggers that swoop towards it. It snaps and snarls at several of them. The real dagger manages to hit the dragon but it _just barely_ deflected by one of its hard scales.

*OOC:* Harrowblade's Sense Motive check > 1d20+2=17 (not even close, flat-footed [-2 to AC])


----------



## KainG (Mar 10, 2018)

Yin Hun continues to pump bullets into the harrowblade, this time opting to fire only two shots while aiming more carefully.

*OOC:*
Full attack to make 2 attacks at -4 penalty:
Attack 1: [1d20+14] = 20+14 = 34; dmg: [4d8+18] = 20+18 = 38 
Crit dmg: [4d8+18] = 18+18 = 36 (if applicable)
Attack 2: [1d20+14] = 20+14 = 34; dmg: [4d8+18] = 13+18 = 31 
Crit dmg: [4d8+18] = 18+18 = 36 (if applicable)
Remaining ammo in rifle: 4 longarm rounds 
I think I just burned all my luck for a long time...


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 10, 2018)

KainG said:


> Yin Hun continues to pump bullets into the harrowblade, this time opting to fire only two shots while aiming more carefully.



The first shot quickly kills the harrowblade. It motions to let out a death howl when the second bullet rips through its head. It falls to the ground without another vocalization.

*OOC:* And that concludes our practice combat. I'm going to work on converting Rodan as an NPC next. Once he's done, I'm going start fleshing out the first scene at Candlekeep. Of course, the group could choose to examine the downed escape pod and look for the harrowblades' lair, but I'll likely hand-wave any results. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 19, 2018)

*Road to Candlekeep*
After dealing with the harrowblades and burying Kethrendil, Sergeant Loranys Zeichaim decides it's best for the wagons to move another mile down the road away from the dead beasts and the burning escape pod. Very few complain once they learn of the harrowblade attack. The sun has completely set before the camp is setup again and the citizens are completely exhausted. The Flaming Fists help guard the sleeping citizens through the night. During the starry night, more plasma bolts rain down from above in the distance. The ship weapons fire seems to be directed along the coast far to the north and towards The Reaching Woods to the east. More than likely 'that' weapons fire is targeting the cities along the River Chionthar such as Elturel and Scornubel but its hard to know exactly where the plasma bolts are hitting the ground. More streaks of light appear in the night sky forming an unnatural borealis. Looking back towards Baldur's Gate, only a few plasma bolts reign down in the vicinity of the great city. Other lights appear above the city, which look like streaking balls of flame dancing with wild fury. Every once in a while, one of these balls of light explodes over the city.

In the morning, more than a dozen members of the Flaming Fists appear on the road out of the haze of the fog and smoke. Grand Duke Eltan leads them into the makeshift camp. He tells you that Baldur's Gate has fallen and that the Imperials, led by High Artificer Albaier, rounded up any survivors and either killed them or fed them to 'hovering' metal beasts, as he described them. Yin Hun realizes that the beasts are Imperial transports used for hauling cargo or prisoners. Lord Eltan is glad to know that the citizens are still alive. He tells you that these transports left the city, heading north long the road towards the Fields of the Dead. After that, he and his soldiers lost sight of them. They circles back and came across the River Chionthar over an old rope bridge. The Imperials seem to be avoiding the southern side of the river, for now. He tells them that he managed to send messages to most of the members of the Lords Alliance but he can't be sure the sendings got through. He mentions that he found no trace of the sorcerer Gondal or the wizard Lanthalim. He encountered Brielbara in the street but she fled towards Waterdeep wih half-a-dozen other citizens. She had lot access to her magic. "Lord Belt is dead," he tells them. He tells you the other Grand Duke died while trying to protect the palace from the subsumed cleric of Gond.

He tells you all this while helping to get the caravan of wagons moving again. He is worried that the Imperials will discover their location and send a force to capture them. He mentions that the Imperials rode fast moving mounts that skimmed across the ground. Rodan knows from the description that what Lord Eltan saw were enercycles, most likely. He also describes a massive vehicle that Yin Hun knows is a thunderer (a mecha). Lord Beltan says this metal monster appeared at the northern edge of the city, almost as if out of nowhere. "It was most likely cloaked," Rodan notes nervously. The caravan hustles down the road as fast the people can get the wagons to move. A few of the older wagons can't take the strain and are soon left by the side of the road with wheels broken. The caravan soon comes to Friendly Arm Inn, which is already overrun with refugees from the farms and villages to the north. Bentey Mirrorshade is frazzled beyond reasoning as he and he staff have had to fight to keep the refugees from tearing the place apart. When you and Lord Eltan explain to him what is happening, his face goes pale. "That's why my magic won't work," he says. He soon agrees to give up control of the walled hamlet to the Flaming Fists. The Fists work quickly to move the worst of the wounded into the stone keep of the Arm for the night to come. More fire can be seen in the sky to the north and west, as well as several flashes far to the south.

In the morning, it is decided that the worst of the wounded adults will stay in the keep with a small contingent of Fists to watch over them with the help of a few of the priests of the Temple of Wisdom (dedicated to Garl Glittergold). Bentley and his wife, Gellana, agree to travel with you to Candlekeep to help try to convince the monks to let in the youngest and weakest of the refugees. "I don't know what's going to happen when we get there," the gnome says. "But I doubt they'll let in very many of us. This Haspur of yours will surely be welcome, as well as any priests of Oghma, Deneir, Gond, and Milil. They might even open up to those gods' followers without the normal price for entry." He goes on to tell you that the monks value books more than lives, so it isn't a guarantee that they will let anyone in. The caravan soon continues down The Coast Way and Lord Eltan pushes the people and as hard as he dares. Several horses die of exhaustion just before the road intersects with the Way of the Lion, which leads straight towards Candlekeep. Wating at the crossroads is the rider that Lord Eltan sent ahead to inform Candlekeep of Baldur's Gate request. With him waits two monks from the keep's order. They have come to see the throng that wishes entry and they are shocked to see so many packed together on the road. Of the two, it is the man named Amanther who speaks to Lord Eltan and you in private. He warns that if this full caravan tries to approach the keep, they will face the full protections of the keep, which are not all magical.

"We are willing to take the Chosen named Haspur into our midst, as well as the young and infirm. As well, the Magister has asked us to allow a handful of you into the keep with the blessings of dead Mystra. No member of the Flaming Fists will be allowed to entry Candlekeep without paying the price for entry, not even you Duke Eltan. And if you try to force your way in, you will find that we are still strong enough to stand against you even if out magic has been deminished. Do not test our resolve."

Lord Eltan debates with the man for nearly an hour while the wagon's fort-up and another makeshift camp is set up at the crossroads. Bentley Mirroshade provides several large tents for the camp, which is used for triages for the walking wounded. The rest of the refugees huddle in and amongst the wagons as it begins to rain. The storm is a natural one and it washes away the dust and grime of the road and fills water barrels to catch rainwater. You listen as Lord Eltan tries in vain to change Amanther's mind. The monk will not budge on the strictures placed on the conditions for entry. The entrance-gift must be paid for any of the others that wish entry and they must approach Candlekeep in the traditional manner, stellar invasion or not. There will be no exceptions to the rule. Even when Yin Hun and Rodan offer future texts on the Dragon Empire, he will not relent. "The entrance-gift must be paid for all others," he intones. The monk is maddening polite even when Lord Eltan or anyone else raises their voice. "I realize you are in a dire situation, but we will not allow you to bring that situation into Candlekeep. I am so sorry, but we must protect the library at all costs."

"Books are more important than lives," the other monk says with his head bowed.

Lord Eltan loses his patience and storms out of the tent. He refuses to speak with the monks again and decides that he'd rather risk the open road than kowtow to the monks and their restrictions. He spends the rest of the night dealing with his people and making plans to push on to Beregost along The Coast Way. Eventually, he relents to letting the youngsters and the very old to make the journey to Candlekeep but not without an escort. He places the responsibility on your shoulders and sends both Belgeon and Loranys with you after forcing them to give up their ranks in the Flaming Fists. It is the only way Amanther will let the two warriors come along, but they must still pay the entrance-gift. Rodan pulls out an old Unification Church tome from his possessions and gives it over to allow entry for Belgeon. Yin Hun shows the monks his electronic mapbox and agrees to give it up if they will allow more people into the keep. While the two monks are intrigued by the map, they are more keen on the written instructions that comes with it, which include dictonaries for six distinct languages not native to Toril. In the end, Amanther agrees to allow entry for Loranys and half-a-dozen other citizens chosen by him and his fellow monk. Both Shazer'a and Nelalwe give up their place in the keep for two other citizens and Nel even gives up her Language and Linguistics datachip along with the dead hobgoblin's datapad, which she saved during the fight with the High Artificer. While it is scorched, she managed to get it working again. The datachip and dozen Outlander texts get two dozen more refugees a place in Candlekeep for a tenday once Nel shows the monks how it works.

When Lord Eltan hears what you have done for his people, he is extremely grateful. He is also grateful to Lord Shazer'a and Nelalwe when they inform him that they will come with him to help him spread word of the invasion to the southern lands*. They will go with him and the other refugees to Beregost to petition the priests of Lathander for aid. After that, they will travel on with a group of Fists and other able bodies warriors to the town of Nashkel on the northern slopes of The Cloud Peaks and then onto Athkatla to find out the situation in Amn. He and Nel say their goodbyes in the morning and the caravan splits. The bulk of the refugees continue on towards Beregost while two wagons filled with children and the elderly travel the Way of the Lion towards Candlekeep. With the monks guiding the way, it is a quick but challenging trip to the massive keep, which crowns a long, rising-from-landward ridge of rock that juts out into the Sea of Swords. Its walls rise from the cliffs of hard, purple-black volcanic rock, and enclose a small forest of many-windowed stone towers. Along the way, the caravan comes upon other supplicants who have been turned away for not having the entrance-gift. They head down the Way of thE Lion, despondant. Amanther and the other monk refuse to speak to them and insist the others do the same. "We have already warned them of the dangers to come," Amanther says casually. "The Magister informed us of this Dragon Empire and what it entails, but we must stick to our rules. We cannot let this madness engulf Candlekeep and the bulk of the keep's protections remain intact. Her presence along has gifted us with much of dead Mystra's magical essence. Haspur will add to that energy. The library must be protected regardless of all other costs."

The arched gates of Candlekeep are as high as three men, and fashioned of vertical bars of unknown, lightning-repelling black metal as thick as many human forearms. Both of the gates bear, centered in their upper third, the castle-and-flames device of Candlekeep, worked of the same metal and joined to the bars, so that each gate seems to have been formed all of a piece rather than being welded or fitted together. The gates both stand closed and a dozen monks stand at attention, ready to spring at a moments notice. A regal woman stand in front of these monks along with a man to who the other monk's defer. "Welcome to Candlekeep," the man says. "I am Ulrant, Keeper of the Tomes. Normally I wouldn't be here to greet you myself, but this is a special case, it seems. This is the Magister," he motions to the woman next to him. "She will give you her name if she chooses. Now, for the required entrance-gifts." He looks at Amanther. "There are many more here than we agreed to take in, Amanther."

"These are their _substantial_ gifts," he shows the Keeper the unique Imperial books and technical gizmos. "This magical map includes several unique language texts that originate from this stellar empire of theirs." He motions to Yin Hun, Emiko, and Rodan. "And this device holds dozens of books that, as far as I can tell, are not a part of our collection."

"We shall see," the Keeper takes Rodan's Unification Bible and nods in approval. He studies the electronic map and the various language dictionaries with great interest. Once he's gone through it all, he looks at Rodan and Yin Hun. "You are allied with this star empire?"

"No," Rodan replies. "While I am a cleric of the Merchant, I do not come from the empire myself. My world was conquered by the Dragon Empire. I now work to resist them and their Red Emperor who takes so much and gives nothing in return. While the Unification Church is the core religion of Empire, it does not always serve the empire. There are parts of it that do, but my belief in the Merchant doesn't make me a thrall of the empire."

"Truth," a monk steps up to Ulrant and nods in approval.

"And what about you two?" the Keeper asks Yin Hun and Emiko. "What brings you to our world? Do you wish to spread knowledge or death?"

The Keeper of the Tomes waits for an answer while studying you all with great interest. He remains calm and composed. He is both authoritative and supercilious in his demeanor yet there is a also a disquieting acrimony in his gaze.

*OOC:* *If "Salthorae wants to get back into the game, I'll find a way to bring Shazer'a and Nelalwe back into the group along with news from Amn and other Lands of Intrigue.


----------



## KainG (Mar 22, 2018)

This was one of the top things that Yin Hun hated dealing with on primitive worlds: stuck-up locals clinging to dumb traditions as their world burns around them. Losing the mapbox and language chips will put a crimp in their intelligence resources. He and Emiko will have to rely more on the locals for info, and relying on others was one of the other top things the soldier hated. Still, the sacrifice was worth it to keep a few more people safe; he hadn't become that far callous. Yet.

Candlekeep was actually pretty impressive,  but Yin Hun is pretty sure no matter what defenses they might have, magical or not, will be insufficient against the might of the Dragon Empire. _They're fools is they think otherwise. Still, we're going to need any help we can get._

With a stern look on his face, Yin Hun addresses the Keeper."Both. The both of us are here to prepare you to resist your inevtiable occupation. You won't be able to win against this invasion, but play your cards right, and you can survive. And maybe one day overthrow your occupiers. Assuming the Empire doesn't just glass the whole planet."

"You keep boasting about this place's magical capabilities, and about the knowledge kept within. Well, you better get ready to share it. You people have very few advantages against the Empire, so we're going to need every one." The soldier says this last bit looking directly at the Magister.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2018)

KainG said:


> This was one of the top things that Yin Hun hated dealing with on primitive worlds: stuck-up locals clinging to dumb traditions as their world burns around them. Losing the mapbox and language chips will put a crimp in their intelligence resources. He and Emiko will have to rely more on the locals for info, and relying on others was one of the other top things the soldier hated. Still, the sacrifice was worth it to keep a few more people safe; he hadn't become that far callous. Yet.
> 
> Candlekeep was actually pretty impressive,  but Yin Hun is pretty sure no matter what defenses they might have, magical or not, will be insufficient against the might of the Dragon Empire. _They're fools is they think otherwise. Still, we're going to need any help we can get._
> 
> ...



"Truth," the nondescript monk says to the Keeper.

"It is as I told you, Ulrant," the Magister adds. "Our world is facing the end of an age and the beginning of a new one that will either destroy or transform it."

"Aye," the Keeper replies with a nod. He sighes and rubs his chin thoughtfully. "We will have the dubious honor of being witnesses to the end of an eon."

He looks at Yin Hun with a measure of respect. "You have spoken truthfully even though it would have been easier for you to try to lie or give me a half truth. I am aware of what happened in Baldur's Gate and news has come to me from other parts of Faerûn. The news is not good." He pauses and sighs. "We will allow you and all these others here to enter without the usual strictures, but I must ask all of you not to enter the inner coutyard without being invited. Come with us."

The Keeper motions to the monks arrayed in front of the gate. One of them bangs on the massive gate and the left gatedoor slowly swings open. The Keeper and the Magister lead the way inside while the other monks help the children and infirm inside. The massive gate door is large enough to allow the wagons to enter with space to spare.

"The other Avowed will see to your charges. We have set up several large tents over near the keep's baths," Ulrant points westward towards a large building that sits near one of the outer wall's towers. "They will be cared for there and will be washes and cleaned by our acolytes. They will be allowed to stay for a tenday, and we will have to limit their activies while they are here. Those that need healing will be taken to the House of the Binder, our temple to Oghma. They will be provided whatever food we can spare."

The Keeper leads them eastward towards two buildings that stand against the outside of the inner wall of the keep. The gate leading into the restricted courtyard stands open but several tall monks stand guard in front of it. The Keeper points to another building just inside the keep to your left. "That is the bunkhouse. It is for the Gatewarden and his Watchers. Do not enter it without being invited. No exceptions." He leads them towards a man who waits patiently. "Ah, here he is," the Keeper says. "This is Zorbath Sturon, our current Gatewarden. He will be in charge of your security while you are here."

"Well met," Zorbath says politely. "I'm sure I can count on you not to cause trouble while visting Candlekeep. You are each welcome to a room in the House of Rest and the Hearth will provide you with good fare at a reasonable price. You are free to visit the baths and use the keep's stables. And if you are a follower of Oghma, you may attend service at The Binder. There are also open shrines dedicated to Deneir, Gond, and Milil along the southern wall of The Hearth." He points to the second building next to the House of Rest. "Under no circumstance are you allowed in the bunkhouse, and you may not enter the Court of Air without Ulrant's permission. As long as you follow these rules, you will be welcome to stay for a tenday, no more. Break them and I will exile you personally."

"Also, if I agree to let you into the courtyard or through the Emerald Door, you must go through all the strictures that are required by our Order," Ulrant adds calmly. "Even the Chosen with you must abide by these rules," He looks towards the wagons heading towards the stables where Haspur still slumbers. "And if any of you are caught stealing while here, the thief will lose a finger, at the very least, and all of you all be exiled." He bows politely. "I will leave you in Zorbath's capable hands."

"Thank you for your kind words, Keeper," Zorbath bows to the monk.

"Once you have settled yourselves at Rest and eaten a meal, come find me in front of the The Binder, and I will tell you the news I have learned from other parts of Faerûn." He bows to them again and heads along the wide pathway past the House of Rest and The Hearth. The Magister goes with him.

"Winthrop will provide you rooms," the Gatewarden motions to the inn. He waits for you to comply and you notice there are several other soldiers nearby, watching overtly. Their faces are serene and without menace.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2018)

*"A whole tenday,"* Silhouette murmured sarcastically. *"Well, I hope the libraries here are as legendary as their generosity is not. We'll need to act very fast to organize any kind of serious expedition in that time."*

She looked around for a moment, orienting herself, then said, *"Thrak, see about claiming us a room and some food. Hm. Maybe nose around and see who's here already while you're at it. Mercenaries. Quartermasters. Labor. We'll need people if we're going to caravan into the desert. I'm going to see a man about library privileges."*

The shadowy sorceress reached into her pouch, produced the tiny communication device that Yin-hun had been showing her, and delicately hooked it around her left ear so the bud poked just inside. The catch to turn it on would be just behind...yes, there.

Silhouette then turned and looked at the others expectantly. *"What are the rest of you planning? Perhaps we can coordinate efforts."*


----------



## Buddha the DM (Mar 26, 2018)

"I was going to see about some food first," Soumral says as she looks around the keep grounds. "Then possibly look to see if they have any bows available for sale."


----------



## KainG (Mar 30, 2018)

"Emiko, can you with Thrak? We can use the room as a temporary base of operations." Turning to the rest of the group, Yin Hun says, "Before we left that forest, I managed to retrieve several useful items from the downed escape pod. It belonged to a member of a species called the Fraal. They don't have close ties to the Empire, and normally take a neutral stance in interstellar affairs. They're known to be geneticist; knowledgeable manipulating the nature of flesh, to put in simpler terms. They're always exploring; this one might have taken an interest in your world when its discovery was made known."

Glancing around at the guards nearby, Yin Hun leaned in closer to the others and lowered his voice.
"In any case, we've got some extra gear that might prove useful on our journey. Most of it is redundant for Emiko and I, so feel free to take what you want. We'll explain how to use them to you. Adn we have another item that these librarians might interested. I held onto it in case we need another bargaining chip. We need to make sure the salvage we got from the pod is secured as well. We can't use them now, but if manage to get our hands on a ship, they could be useful."

"After we're set up, I think Emiko and I will try to gather more intel about this desert we're going to, and if there's any record of any weapons or anything that can help up us fight against the Empire. If these monks' boasts are any part truthful, then there must be something we can use."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 3, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> *"A whole tenday,"* Silhouette murmured sarcastically. *"Well, I hope the libraries here are as legendary as their generosity is not. We'll need to act very fast to organize any kind of serious expedition in that time."*



"The Keeper has already let you come into Candlekeep without all of the usual restrictions," Zorbath notes. "If we stayed completely true to out traditions, you all would have been turned away at the gate. A fully loaded carvan of people cannot just roll up to this fortress and expect to be let inside. We do understand that change is coming to Toril and that change will likely be violent. If the library's tomes are going to be protected, or at least preserved, Candlekeep can't become a permanent hideout for freedom fighters."

"Yet you'll put out the children and the elderly too," Rodan replies indigantly.

"We are not an orphanage or a hospice, although the children could stay longer if they wish to devote themselves to Candlekeep as future acolytes of the order. There wouldn't be a guarantee of acceptance but bright minds will be given a chance to stay, if they so choose. We will not force them to stay and become monks."

"They won't survive on their own," Rodan insists.

"Then they must find permanent shelter elsewhere," Zorbath replies calmly. "We are willing to help them find a safe refuge from this invading empire, but it won't be here. We will do what we can and that is all."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She looked around for a moment, orienting herself, then said, *"Thrak, see about claiming us a room and some food. Hm. Maybe nose around and see who's here already while you're at it. Mercenaries. Quartermasters. Labor. We'll need people if we're going to caravan into the desert. I'm going to see a man about library privileges."*



"Aye," Thrak nods. "I will do my best.

"If you are seeking aid for your quest," the gatewarden says. "Find a man named Firebeard Elvenhair. He's a mage of some skill and he travels a lot along the Sword Coast. His main trade is books, which makes him valuable here, but he dabbles in other items as well."

The goliath nods and heads into the inn.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> The shadowy sorceress reached into her pouch, produced the tiny communication device that Yin-hun had been showing her, and delicately hooked it around her left ear so the bud poked just inside. The catch to turn it on would be just behind...yes, there.
> 
> Silhouette then turned and looked at the others expectantly. *"What are the rest of you planning? Perhaps we can coordinate efforts."*





Buddha the DM said:


> "I was going to see about some food first," Soumral says as she looks around the keep grounds. "Then possibly look to see if they have any bows available for sale."



The gatewarden points Soumral towards The Hearth for food. "And Winthorp should have goods for sale at the House of Rest. While he doesn't carry a wide selection of weapons, I'm sure he has something of value."

"I will go check on Haspur," Rodan replies. "And make sure he is well taken care of." The raptoran bows to the gatwarden and then walks off towards the stables.



KainG said:


> "Emiko, can you with Thrak? We can use the room as a temporary base of operations."



"Will do," Emiko replies to Yin Hun. She follows the big goliath. The two of them enter the inn together. The edifice is quite down to earth. _'A typical backwater hostel'_, Emiko thinks.

The place is quite clean, however. A bald, rotund man stands near a table and chats up a guest. The guest is definitely dressed like a noble, although he'd be laughed out of any noble court in the empire. Said guest seems to be complaining about something. The bald man diffuses the nobleman's anger with a well-timed joke and a free drink. Then he notices Thrak and Emiko. There are an odd pairing and they smell of the road. The nobleman holds his nose and gags through a silk handkerchief.

The bald man just smiles and greets them warmly. "Yer are welcome in The Rest. I'm assuming ye are two of the guests that ol' Ulrant told me would be arriving from Baldur's Gate. Well met," he shakes both their hands, Emiko's first and Thrak's second. "I am Winthrop. I've set rooms aside for ye and yer companions. While they aren't my best, the rooms are cleaner than an elf's arse! Har!" Then he whispers, "A private bath is extra, I'm afraid. But I'll only charge ye a single silver each for use of the tub and changing the water, of course. You can choose to use the keep's bathhouse."



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> Turning to the rest of the group, Yin Hun says, "Before we left that forest, I managed to retrieve several useful items from the downed escape pod. It belonged to a member of a species called the Fraal. They don't have close ties to the Empire, and normally take a neutral stance in interstellar affairs. They're known to be geneticist; knowledgeable manipulating the nature of flesh, to put in simpler terms. They're always exploring; this one might have taken an interest in your world when its discovery was made known."



"Fr-hall," Belgeon tries to say. "I've never heard of them, which isn't surprising, I guess."

"Do you think these beings will help us?" Bentey Mirrorshade asks. "Or are they just more invaders?" The gnome had had to give up several rare cookbooks to the monks in order to get his wife, Gellana, and their two children safely inside Candlekeep.



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> Glancing around at the guards nearby, Yin Hun leaned in closer to the others and lowered his voice.
> "In any case, we've got some extra gear that might prove useful on our journey. Most of it is redundant for Emiko and I, so feel free to take what you want. We'll explain how to use them to you. Adn we have another item that these librarians might interested. I held onto it in case we need another bargaining chip. We need to make sure the salvage we got from the pod is secured as well. We can't use them now, but if manage to get our hands on a ship, they could be useful."



Before he heads of to check on Haspur, Rodan tells Yin Hun that he'll take a look at the items later if no one else claims them. The idea of getting a hold of a ship and getting off this planet plays through the raptorans mind and he looks towards the wagons where he knows Yin Hun and Emiko stored the pods components.

"I'd be interested in taking a look at what you got and learning more about this empire we're going to be fighting," Belgeon says eagerly but queitly. Yin Hun notes that without his Flaming Fist uniform, the soldier looks younger—a lot younger.

"Right now, all I want is a meal and a good night's sleep," Loranys says while stifling a yawn. She walks with Soumral towards The Hearth. The two of them enter the eatery along with a young refugee who is carrying a basket. The inside of the The Hearth is cozy and smell of food wafts out the door—freshly baked bead, slow-roasted chicken, and the smell of spices.

Soumral notices a happy petite woman who is taking care of everyone with a smile. She hugs several patrons that she obviously knows and pats the young boy on the head when he comes up to her with his empty basket. She rubs the dirt from his cheeks and fills the basket with bread, fresh vegetables, and cheese. He nods in thanks and rushes out with his treasures.

The young miss sees the two woman enter and she greets them warmly and offers them seats around a table with others. "I will bring you some plates," she says. "I am Elisabet. Welcome to The Hearth."



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> "After we're set up, I think Emiko and I will try to gather more intel about this desert we're going to, and if there's any record of any weapons or anything that can help up us fight against the Empire. If these monks' boasts are any part truthful, then there must be something we can use."



"I'll put together some notes on my experiences while I was there," Belgeon adds. "Since you had to give up your magical map, I can draw a map from memory. Well, the parts I saw, at least, and the route we took to get from Baldur's Gate to Citadel Adbar, and the road to Ascore too. That will get us to the edge of Anauroch. Of course, if we're going to take a ship up the coast, my map will only be good for part of the way. I'm sure the monks will have a detailed map, but whether or not they'll let us copy." Belgeon shrugs his shoulders. "I think I want some food first." The young man heads towards The Hearth.

"I'll join you all shortly," Bentley says with a wink and a nod. "I have to go check on my kin and make sure we get settled in the tents." The gnome heads off towards the baths and he soon catches up with Rodan.

Gatewarden Sturon waits patiently for Yin Hun while Silhouette goes after the Keeper of the Tomes to discuss 'library privileges'. It doesn't take her long to catch up with them.

"You wish something, do you Miss Silhouette," Ulrant says plainly to Silhouette. "Of do you prefer Lady Siel van Atsmiaan, or perhaps the name your sire 'gave' you at birth"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2018)

Silhouette grins.* "You're sassy for a librarian,"* she replies. *"Silhouette will do just fine."*

*"As for what I wish, it's access to some of Candlekeep's books, and maps. As much as it must pain you to hear, my companions and I are only planning a stopover here. Alas, we must press on, but we'll need some bit of the knowledge of this place to do so. Specifically, maps of the Anauroch and surrounding areas, as well as any relevant books."*


----------



## KainG (Apr 6, 2018)

Emiko greets the innkeeper in kind. "Thank you, Mr. Winthrop, I'll take it into consideration. We should get set up in the rooms first, though."

Once inside the room, Emiko scopes it out. She mentally maps out entry points and exit routes. Taking several more minutes, she examines the integrity of the room's construction, checking for any gaps that anyone outside could take advantage of peeking or listening in. 

-----

"Neither are likely, the Fraal want to remain uninvolved as much as possible," Yin Hun tells Bentley. Turning to Belgeon, he says, "Good. It won't be easy, but I will get you ready to fight. But Loranys is right. Get some food and rest, and we'll start fresh tomorrow morning. And bring anyone else who is willing to fight."

Yin Hun contacts Emiko over his comm unit. After confirming where their temporary lodgings is located, Yin Hun enters the inn and heads into the room.

"Go ahead and get refreshed, and get a meal in," he tells her. "I'll secure my things, then do the same after you. I'll meet up with you there. And afterwards we'll meet up with the others at that 'Binder' place with the old man."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette grins.* "You're sassy for a librarian,"* she replies. *"Silhouette will do just fine."*



"As you wish, Miss Silhouette," Ulraunt replies with a bow.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> *"As for what I wish, it's access to some of Candlekeep's books, and maps. As much as it must pain you to hear, my companions and I are only planning a stopover here. Alas, we must press on, but we'll need some bit of the knowledge of this place to do so. Specifically, maps of the Anauroch and surrounding areas, as well as any relevant books."*



"Ah, a true seeker of knowledge," he replies. "Of course you may gain access to one of the reading-rooms after you've gone through the mental and physical tests required by the order. You will have to answer questions truthfully about you, your life, your struggles, and about what it is you hope to learn while here. Anauroch is a vast place and out collection on it is so as well. It might help for you to think about narrowing down what it is you want to learn about the great desert. Ancient history? Flora and fauna? The history of the shades? The various tribes of the Bedine and D'tarig? Magical mysteries and hidden treasures, perhaps? There is a great deal to learn but you only have a tenday to study what we have in the archives." He pauses. "You do understand that you cannot take anything with you when you leave unless you pay to have one of our illuminators make a copy. And it cannot be a magical tome. An illuminator could probably copy a nonmagical book on Anauroch within a tenday, as long as it isn't exhaustive. You can get only certain sections of a book copied but anything less than a page has a minimum cost of 100 gold. You should have a clear idea of what you want after the 24 hour meditation period is completed."

Ulraunt walks with her and the Magister until they reach the temple of Oghma. "When you are ready to sit down with one of our monks to make you case for entry past the Emerald Door, head over to the necessariums," he points to a series of buildings. "You will be taken into an audience-chamber to begin answering questions. While the questioning won't last the entire time, it will be extensive. 'Truth is the key to the door'." He pauses for effect. "The bulk of the time must be spent in quiet reflection, but you cannot sleep. You may eat and study any written missives you already possess. Once you've completed the time in meditation, you will be allowed to enter through the Emerald Door and be granted access to the reading-rooms within the keep, within limits, of course. While reading through your selections, one of the order will stay with you to answer any questions you may have and find other tome or scrolls that might interest you. Time will go quickly, so have a plan before you enter. You can chat with members of the order in the necessariums before you begin the ritual, but do not tarry. You only have a tenday before you must leave Candlekeep."

He stops in front of the temple's doors and smiles at Silhouette. "I hope you find your answers, Seeker Silhouette." He bows again and steps through the doors into the temple.

"If you want a good general reference on Anauroch, I recommend a book called 'A Stranger in the Great Desert' by a dwarven scholar named Arastrukara Darkbranch," the Magister suggests. "It gives good overview of the desert and its dangers without detailing every rock and crevasse. Matron Darkbranch penned it ten years ago but the information is still reliable. If you get it illuminated by the monks, it should cost you roughly 200 gold, and they'll be able to finish it before you have to leave. If you want something more exhaustive, I suggest you take a look through the massive tome called 'Eras of Anauroch'. There is no way for you to get even one chapter of it illuminated within a tenday and it would cost you and companions a large fortune. But reading even parts of it could save your lives."



KainG said:


> Emiko greets the innkeeper in kind. "Thank you, Mr. Winthrop, I'll take it into consideration. We should get set up in the rooms first, though."



"As you wish," Winthrop replies cheerfully. He points towards the stairs. "Just head up stairs and pick one of the rooms with a copper plate tacked to the door."



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> Once inside the room, Emiko scopes it out. She mentally maps out entry points and exit routes. Taking several more minutes, she examines the integrity of the room's construction, checking for any gaps that anyone outside could take advantage of peeking or listening in.



The room is cozy and well insulated. There aren't any huge gaps in the walls, although they aren't very thick. She can clearly hear another guest snoring 'loudly' through the walls of one of the rooms. She doesn't pick that one.



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> "Neither are likely, the Fraal want to remain uninvolved as much as possible," Yin Hun tells Bentley.



"Darn, that's too bad," Bentley says. "They sound they could be quite powerful allies."



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> Turning to Belgeon, he says, "Good. It won't be easy, but I will get you ready to fight. But Loranys is right. Get some food and rest, and we'll start fresh tomorrow morning. And bring anyone else who is willing to fight."



Belgeon nods. He heads towards the Hearth to get a meal. The smell of foods draws the young soldier quickly inside.



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> Yin Hun contacts Emiko over his comm unit. After confirming where their temporary lodgings is located, Yin Hun enters the inn and heads into the room.
> 
> "Go ahead and get refreshed, and get a meal in," he tells her. "I'll secure my things, then do the same after you. I'll meet up with you there. And afterwards we'll meet up with the others at that 'Binder' place with the old man."



Emiko nods and heads out. The room will do. It's primitive but clean and safe. Emiko managed to get a room with two beds and a large wooden cabinet with an option for an iron lock. There is also an old chest that has seen better days. The blankets on the bed are warm and woolen. It will be a restful night's sleep at least.

Yin Hun passes the inn's owner on his way out. The man seems friendly, as well as wise beyond the rustic surroundings he's likely lived in his whole life. Yin Hun also notes that Thrak is schmoozing up the locals for information. The big goliath seems to have a way with people when liquor is flowing. That could prove useful in the conflict to come.

Entering the Hearth, Yin Hun feels like he's steps into a holo-novel about the days of yore. Well, as much yore as there ever was in the Empire. It feels surreal, but he knows just how real these peoples lives are going to get over the next few decades. There is hope and joy in their eyes, which might dim or might turn into fierce resistance. If he does his job right, it will be the latter.

He finds Emiko sitting and eating at a table with Soumral and the two plainclothes Flaming Fists. The matron of the eatery greets him with a smile and a plate of food. Yin Hun can tell its good by the enticing smell and by how much Emiko is putting away. Hunger quickly takes over, and he's three plates in before he realizes he'd been famished. He truly enjoys himself for the first time since coming to Toril. There is laughter, music, and local jokes he doesn't quite get.

Time passes and eventually the goliath joins them. The hostess and Winthorp's wife, Elisabet, eyes bug out when she sees him enter. She shakes her head and laughs at herself before heading back into the kitchen to tell her cooks to put some more meat on the fire and dig deeper into the pantry.

Thrak enters with several other people in tow. Yin Hun and Emiko saw them in the inn. There is a big man with a tattoo on his face, a young woman who looks like a local spellslinger, a savage looking half-elf, and a tough-looking ronin who looks like he could be of Yin Hun's bloodline. With those come another man that hadn't been in the inn. He is tall. So much so that he has to duck his head like Thrak had done when entering. There is something arcane about him, but he also has a sword strapped to his back.

Thrak points to you and the others while taking a look around the eatery. He shrugs and then finds the sturdiest chair in the place and moves it to your table. He sits downs and Elisabet brings him a platter with a bit of everything on it. The newcomers come over to the table and Thrak (semi-)introduces you all to them before digging into his meal. He stops to gulp down a huge mouthful of food before speaking again. "These adventurers are seeking help in getting to Waterdeep," he says to Yin Hun and Soumrel. "An opportunity has come up and they need more bodies to help protect a caravan. The lord who owns the caravan is named Gruen Bleth. They aren't leaving right away, so I thought we might travel with them."

"Have you explained what happened in Baldur's Gate," Belgeon asks.

"No, I decided that should come from Yin Hun or Rodan," Thrak replies. "They can descibe it better than I could hope to do."

"We do know that something big is happening," the human woman says. "The monks never let so many strangers in Candlekeep without the required books. Ever."

"Imoen," the tall man says. "Lets wait and hear what they have to say."

"Aw, c'mon Landor, there is danger in the air — like... like it was then — m-maybe worse," the woman named Imoen muses. The tall man gives her a firm look, and she crosses her arms sullenly.

"Swords, not words!" The tattooed man exclaims.

"Not now, Minsc," the half-elven woman insists calmly. "Sit down over there and make sure Boo is okay."

The tattooed man's eyes go wide and he nods fiercely. He rushes over to a corner and opens up a pocket on his belt. A... rodent scampers into his hand and he cradles it like a delicate egg.

Is, is he alright?" Loranys asks.

"Yes, he'll be fine," Landor says. "Minsc's a great warrior, but he's not much for conversaton. And he can come off as odd."

"That is an understatement," the ronin says. "I am pleased to meet you all. I am Yoshimo Nishimaru." He bows gracefully. "I hope we can come to an agreement on traveling together. I have this sense that the roads will extremely dangerous without great numbers."

"I am Landor Sombragard," the tall man says. "Imoen and I grew up together here in Candlekeep, although I don't live here anymore. I spend more time in the North."

"And who's fault is that?" Imoen mocks.

"Winthrop is a nice man, but his not my father, Immy."

Imoen sticks her tongue out at him, and he smirks, barely.

"I guess we're doing introductions," the half-elf says. "I am Jaheira Virsatraen." She says nothing else.

"Way to be _friendly_, Jaheira," Imoen says while rolling her eyes.

"The merchant lord should be along shortly," Thrak says as the hostess refills his platter. "He seems eager to hire as many bodies as he can. It could be beneficial to all of us. There's another option as well, but I don't know the details."

"Is Silhouette going to be here soon?" Belgeon asks. "Oh, I'm Belgeon," he adds to the newcomers. Imoen shakes the Flaming Fist's hand and grins.

"She'll get here when she gets here," Thrak replies. "What she's doing is important but hopefully she's not ruffling the monks' feathers... too much" He grins.

Loranys stands and bows to the newcomers. "I am Loranys of Baldur's Gate. We come to Candlekeep to seek knowledge that will help stop an invasion from the stars."

"An invasion from the stars?" Landor looks at his allies and then notices Yin Hun and Emiko's clothes. "So my visions aren't just dreams." He takes up a chair and sits down next to the offworlders. "Tell me of these invaders and I will tell you what I have seen of the possible future to come."

Before Yin Hun can start. Bentley and Rodan walk in. Rodan notes the look on others faces. The raptoran sighs. "What happened now?"


----------



## KainG (Apr 17, 2018)

Yin Hun greets the newcomers with a sharp nod. He gives them a quick introduction to himself and Emiko, and their purpose on their planet. He then goes on to explain the Dragon Empire and their intent on conquering Toril, and the opening salvo at Baldur's Gate. "The Imperials have crippled your magic, and their gods are co-opting your priests. Their technology is far beyond yours, and they can call upon the resources of hundreds of worlds. In short, conquest is inevitable. But resistance, if done carefully, is possible. With time and resources, your world might regain its autonomy, even under the boot of the Empire."

The alien soldier had already gotten his estimation of these adventurers. They were well-armed and carried themselves with a manner Yin Hun had seen in special forces operators. _They might be useful in the coming fight._

Yin Hun turned to Soumral and the others. "Waterdeep is on our way to Anayroch, correct? Joining them on this caravan might be useful."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2018)

Silhouette listened to the man prattle with outward calm she didn't feel. Clinging to rituals while the world _literally _burned! A small man, with a small mind, cowering behind the only defenses he'd ever known long after finding out they would not protect him. Their magic was gone now though...would it be so hard? A spell, a command...taking Ulraunt would mean all further barriers would melt away. Even those morally opposed to such acts would be forced to admit, in time, that one man's freedom of will was a small price to pay for information that could save lives! _Who was *he *to stand in her way?! _

She closed her eyes for a long moment, riding out the storm, then opened them again and nodded.

"Thank you, Ulraunt, for your suggestions. I'm sure I'll find them useful."

Magic was ever a sword with two edges. The apprentice's mistakes was in believing that the second edge was on the opposite side of the blade from the first. It wasn't though. It was in the handle. To wield magic was to be wielded by magic. This was the key to Mystra's power...and the other goddesses who had borne the weight of the domain of magic. Power used was power offered.

Silhouette had learned long ago to touch a different magic altogether, but its touch was on her as well. Sometimes the line between using and being used was thin indeed.

Twenty-four hours was a long time to be sequestered with no one knowing. She decided to visit the others first and explain the situation. Perhaps she could set them to some of the tasks she would have done herself in that time, and thus lose less to this idiot's charade.

Well...she'd done far more demeaning things for far less rewards before, though those days were not ones she was eager to relive.

=====

"They call it 'technology,'" Thrak adds, "But it is like magic. Magic machines. Some large enough to carry soldiers and horses, that fly through the air. Some small, but able to throw fire like wands...except they don't need wizards to do it. I haven't seen much of them yet, but we have a few from the same world as the invaders who have come to help."

He bobs his shaved head towards Yin Hun and Emiko and the others. Then he leans forwards and says with a grim smile, "I have heard them say many times that conquest cannot be stopped...but for my part it is not the outcome of the war that defines us, it is the struggle and the clash!"

Thrak settles back in his chair then, which creaks alarmingly under him. "It is said my ancestor once wrestled a mountain...betting it that if he did not lose, the mountain would give his people a home for all time." He nods. "He wrestles still...for though he cannot win, until he stops he has not lost. At times the mountain shakes with the contest, but until the last days we will have our home."

"Gods of light and dark, Thrak, not that story again."

The voice was feminine, amused more than impatient. Silhouette had arrived, tall and onyx and statuesque. Her eyes roved over the new faces at the table in turn, weighing each and moving on.

Thrak moved over and made space for her to pull a chair up.

"I see we've made some friends. I am Silhouette."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 22, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette listened to the man prattle with outward calm she didn't feel. Clinging to rituals while the world _literally_ burned! A small man, with a small mind, cowering behind the only defenses he'd ever known long after finding out they would not protect him. Their magic was gone now though...would it be so hard? A spell, a command...taking Ulraunt would mean all further barriers would melt away. Even those morally opposed to such acts would be forced to admit, in time, that one man's freedom of will was a small price to pay for information that could save lives! _Who was *he *to stand in her way?! _
> 
> She closed her eyes for a long moment, riding out the storm, then opened them again and nodded.
> 
> "Thank you, Ulraunt, for your suggestions. I'm sure I'll find them useful."



He beams a smile at her before he enters the temple.

"I think he likes you," the Magister says quietly. "Well, he likes your determination and zeal. Be quick of mind and physically _tempered_ and the monks might become more pilable." She glances at Sil's face. "If you let anger guide you, however, you will make enemies of them long before the Dragon Empire subjugates our world." She sighs and stares at the sky. "Elminster told me about it once, but I could hardly wrap my mind around it. For while I've studies the planes, I've rarely delved into the subject of Arcane Space. Most of what has been written about that subject is poor conjecture, of course. Air envelopes and galleons sailing from world to world, bah!" She shakes her head. "No, the universe we live in is a great deal more dangerous than that."

She notes that Silhouette's face is less angry and more, impatient. "I'm sorry to ramble on so," she apologizes with a beaming smile. It is so genuine that it hurts the tiefling's gut. "I must stay with Ulraunt, for now. But we can speak more later. Well met, Seeker Silhouette."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Magic was ever a sword with two edges. The apprentice's mistakes was in believing that the second edge was on the opposite side of the blade from the first. It wasn't though. It was in the handle. To wield magic was to be wielded by magic. This was the key to Mystra's power...and the other goddesses who had borne the weight of the domain of magic. Power used was power offered.
> 
> Silhouette had learned long ago to touch a different magic altogether, but its touch was on her as well. Sometimes the line between using and being used was thin indeed.
> 
> ...



The Magister watches Silhouette walk away, for a while. There is something about the woman's eyes being on Sil that makes the tiefling's heart race.



KainG said:


> Yin Hun greets the newcomers with a sharp nod. He gives them a quick introduction to himself and Emiko, and their purpose on their planet. He then goes on to explain the Dragon Empire and their intent on conquering Toril, and the opening salvo at Baldur's Gate. "The Imperials have crippled your magic, and their gods are co-opting your priests. Their technology is far beyond yours, and they can call upon the resources of hundreds of worlds. In short, conquest is inevitable. But resistance, if done carefully, is possible. With time and resources, your world might regain its autonomy, even under the boot of the Empire."



"I will not bend a knee to these gods," Jaheira says plainly. "Nature is my goddess."

"Technology, like what the priests of Gond use?" Imoen asks, hopefully.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "They call it 'technology,'" Thrak adds, "But it is like magic. Magic machines. Some large enough to carry soldiers and horses, that fly through the air. Some small, but able to throw fire like wands...except they don't need wizards to do it. I haven't seen much of them yet, but we have a few from the same world as the invaders who have come to help."
> 
> He bobs his shaved head towards Yin Hun and Emiko and the others.



"Worlds, not a single world," Rodan corrects. "The Dragon Empire is an empire of thousands of stars. Its people come from countless worlds and there are more intelligent species than I'd ever be able to count in my lifetime."

"That sounds awfully big," Imoen says glumly. She looks at her childhood friend.

"Aye," Landor nods. "It is as I've seen in my dreams." He pauses to let Thrak continue.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Then {Thrak} leans forwards and says with a grim smile, "I have heard them say many times that conquest cannot be stopped...but for my part it is not the outcome of the war that defines us, it is the struggle and the clash!"
> 
> Thrak settles back in his chair then, which creaks alarmingly under him. "It is said my ancestor once wrestled a mountain...betting it that if he did not lose, the mountain would give his people a home for all time." He nods. "He wrestles still...for though he cannot win, until he stops he has not lost. At times the mountain shakes with the contest, but until the last days we will have our home."
> 
> ...



Introductions are made all around while food piles onto the table. Elisabet goes well beyond the norm. Imoen gives her a hug and a peck on the check and says, "Thanks mum." Once everyones plates are full, Landor speaks of his visions.

"At first, I thought it was a dream of previous horrors I've faced. My past is, bloody, and I often relive those events in my dreams. But this time, there was no voice of Bhaal or visions of... Sarevok."He pauses and Imoen pats him on the arm.

The warrior named Minsc puts his rodent on his shoulder and pulls his chair closer at the mention of that name. He listens intensely to his old friend's words—although his mind doesn't fully understand everything that is said.

He takes a deep breath and nods. "No, this was quite different. I saw all of Toril burning. Not just Faerûn. I saw these magic machines lay waste to towns, fortresses, and cities. Even the stongest of the world's castles and cities fall, eventually. Even Candlekeep. Endless hundreds of massive walking metal monsters that tower over defenders like giants lay seige to Athkatla, Calimport, Selgaunt, Silverymoon, Suzail, Waterdeep... and even Thaymount. They do indeed throw fire, like Thrak says, but also lightning, cold, all the known elemental energies. And some shoot powerful metallic spearpoints, from strange metallic bows, that can tear through flesh, bone, wood, stone, steel, and even mithral.

"At the same time, the Gods of Faerûn are forced to battle strange avatars that walk the lands of Mulhorand. The Mulhorandi pantheon and their followers go over to the empire—and are changed. Gods battle gods across the landscape, skies, and seas. There are avatars that look like metal machines and they carry weapons that can burn cities to dust and shatter mountains. The other gods of Toril eventually join the fray and the result is a cataclysm beyond anything I've ever witnessed."

"Aspects of the Unification Church," Rodan whispers in awe. The fear grips him and his heart races. _'No, no, no, no, no, no!'_ His mind races. _'Not that! Anything but that!'_

"Its way worse than we thought," Loranys says. The Flaming Fist's eyes are full of tears. "It's the Time of Troubles all over again."

"That's not the worst of it," Landor replies. "In my dreams I see colossal metal—ships?—flying high above the world. Dozens of these ships bombard the ground from the sky. They rain down fire and deadly energy that my mind cannot fathom." He stops at looks and Yin Hun and Rodan.

"It's called radiation," Rodan says angrily. _'If the empire bombs the world with radioactive weaponry, Toril is doomed',_ he thinks. He looks at Yin Hun and Emiko. "We should flee as soon as we can and take as many people as possible."

"It does not end there," Landor continues. "For while this 'ray-dee-aye-shon' kills millions of people, the conquest of Toril becomes a war against freedom and nature. Those that survive are rounded up into camps and taken away in these magical flying machines Thrak mentioned. Those that resist are killed or put to work as slaves. Archmages and kings are shackled almost as easily as merchants and serfs. They are all forced to cut down the forests and dig up the mountains—timber and precious metals, and mithral. So much mithral is taken. This empire takes every vein of the metal they can find and any arms or armor made from it as well. The steal half of the world away in a heartbeat and then builds massive cities on the world's ruins made out of glass and metal, which are then ruled by infamous chromatic dragons of the world who choose power over freedom."

"Your world is destined to become like mine," Rodan says glumly. "The empire came and took everything we had. Yes, we fought back. Half of the world gave its lives to try and stop them. And my world was more advanced than yours. We had just begun learning to build guns and ships and some understanding of space and its rules." The raptoran pauses and sighs. He looks at Landor and the others with a sadness in his eyes. "I am sorry."

"Is there no hope, Landor?" Yoshimo asks.

"The future is not set," Landor replies. "But it will take more than hope to change it." He looks at Rodan and Yin Hun again. "In some of my dreams, it is not as dark a landscape. The end result is the same, but more of the world's people and culture survives. The world becomes balanced between cities of technology and the natural world. A powerful force called Golion comes to rule the world and in a strange throne room, an ancient red dragon seethes in anger."

"Mezzenbone, the Red Emperor," Rodan answers. "If his minions can be thwarted by Grand Duke Kupric and House Golion, your world might have a chance to merge into the empire more naturally. Somehow, we need a way to get the Grand Duke on our side. After all, he was the previous Dragon Emperor before passing the Dragonstar Throne onto Mezzenbone 40 years ago. His political power is immense."

"There is no fate but what we make for ourselves," Landor says with a nod.

"Do any of those fates have us winning?" Belgeon asks.

"None that I have seen," he answers.

"Do not worry so, old friend," Minsc says happily. "Boo says all our enemies will fall! Minsc will lead with blade and boot! Boo will take care of the details."

Landor smiles. Imoen laughs. Yoshimo nods. Jaheira sighs and shakes her head.

The platters and mugs are soon empty and your bellies are filled. Elisabet comes around to see if anyone wants more food or drink.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Apr 22, 2018)

KainG said:


> Yin Hun turned to Soumral and the others. "Waterdeep is on our way to Anayroch, correct? Joining them on this caravan might be useful."




"If we're forced to travel up the coast Waterdeep would be on the way to the Anauroch desert," Soumral says and she idly picks at her food while thinking. "The only problem with travelling past Waterdeep from here is that we'd have to go past Baldur's Gate which could pose problems."

"If we go that route I'd recommend we stock up on supplies perhaps a little more than normal as a precaution," she says looking around.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2018)

*"Any course we take must avoid the cities,"* Silhouette says quietly. *"To go near them now is to risk annihilation or capture. Our only protection against eyes in the sky is the sheer size of Faerun. We must be lost in it."*

Her gaze lingers on Landor.

*"Dreams of a dead god, and of the man who attempted to assassinate his way to sole rulership of Baldur's Gate...and now a prophecy as well. You're no ordinary mercenary, are you?"*

Her mouth twists in a scowl and she sighs and looks away.

*"As much as I'd like to explore that further, it will have to wait. The monks are insisting I follow their forms to gain access to the library, and that means a full day of explaining and proving myself to them, in isolation. Unfortunately if anyone else wants in, they'll have to do it as well. As well, they'll be charging me handsomely for any information I take out with me so...Thrak, I'll need whatever's left of the gold."*

The goliath leaned forward and put a purse on the table, which she collected and peered into before putting it into a pouch.

*"So,"* Silhouette said,* "it's probably the best use of our time if I take all of our questions in myself to research, rather than each of us going in individually. I know what I mean to look up, but have any of the rest of you information you seek from Candlekeep?"*


----------



## KainG (Apr 25, 2018)

"Soumral and Silhouette make good points," Yin Hun says to Landor. "We should avoid major settlements. And if Waterdeep is as important Baldur's Gate, then you can be sure that it'll be under assault as well. Still... it would be good to assess the situation there while we're on our way."

The soldier turns to his companions. "I think it'll be a good idea to join up on this caravan. Do you all think the same?"

Emiko slides the Biotech implantation manual over to Silhouette. "Here, you might be able to use to pay them off. It seems like something they would definitely want," she says. "I was planning on trying to access the archives as well, but you're right that only one of us needs to go. I can instead help the boss train the locals. I wanted to look up for any means to return magic to full power, or if there are any weapons of mass destruction hidden on your planet. I'll transmit the details to your communicator. In fact, while you're doing the research, we can stay in touch and update each other immediately through the comms. I can show you how."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2018)

Silhouette glances at Yin Hun with a slight frown. *"You confuse me. On the one hand, you say I'm right to avoid Waterdeep...on the next breath you propose we join a caravan traveling...to Waterdeep. No. I do not think the same. The situation in Waterdeep isn't relevant to us right now. The risks of 'assessing' it far outweighs any benefit I would expect to gain."*

She accepts the 'implantation manual' with a curious expression, and turns it over in her fingers. It crosses her mind to correct Emiko's assumptions...she seems under the impression that the monks could be 'bought off' with this. Similarly, there was no need to consult the libraries of Candlekeep for the answer to her question. With Mystra dead, the answer was plain; nothing. Presumably the divine mantle could be claimed by another, but how that would happen was unlikely to be in any mortal library, or a mortal could attempt to resurrect the Weave...and it just so happened that the only place that had been tried before was exactly where they were going.

But you never knew when something like this thing Emiko was giving her would come in handy. Handing it off to the monks would simply ensure no one ever got use of it. Better, perhaps, if it was looked after by someone who wasn't so eager to toss it away. And if Emiko didn't think Silhouette was going to use this, she'd probably want it back.

She pocketed the manual with a nod at Emiko.

*"I'll let you know what I find. Does anyone else have any requests for me?"*


----------



## Knightfall (May 1, 2018)

Buddha the DM said:


> "If we're forced to travel up the coast Waterdeep would be on the way to the Anauroch desert," Soumral says and she idly picks at her food while thinking. "The only problem with travelling past Waterdeep from here is that we'd have to go past Baldur's Gate which could pose problems."
> 
> "If we go that route I'd recommend we stock up on supplies perhaps a little more than normal as a precaution," she says looking around.



"We should probably take a ship up the coast and avoid Waterdeep, if it's under seige," Belgeon suggests. "We'd have to put in somewhere to resupply at some point, so the more supplies we can take, the better."

"I doubt it will be any safer traveling be sea," Loranys notes. "If we get stuck on a ship while under attack from one of those flying machines, we're as good as dead."

"If we travel together," Imoen adds. "I'd like not to drown."



Shayuri said:


> *"Any course we take must avoid the cities,"* Silhouette says quietly. *"To go near them now is to risk annihilation or capture. Our only protection against eyes in the sky is the sheer size of Faerun. We must be lost in it."*






			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Her gaze lingers on Landor.
> 
> *"Dreams of a dead god, and of the man who attempted to assassinate his way to sole rulership of Baldur's Gate...and now a prophecy as well. You're no ordinary mercenary, are you?"*
> 
> Her mouth twists in a scowl and she sighs and looks away.



"I never claimed to be an ordinary man," Landor replies. "But you did walk in part way through the conversation, so your reaction could be belated. Of course, I've had _worse_ reactions to my _heritage_." He shrugs. "And I agree with you. We should avoid the cities when possible, but if the goal is Anauroch, getting there will require us going through or past a large city of town at some point. We'd have to go up the Coast Way past Baldur's Gate to cross the Chionthar but once past it, traveling up the Trade Way to Daggerford will be easier."

"We could always cut across the High Moor," Jaheira suggests. "It would be dangerous, but I doubt we'd run into these invaders there."

"No, just a bunch of icky trolls or worse," Imoen says shaking her head. "I'd rather risk drowning."

"Child, you need to grow up already," Jaheira chastizes.

"Let's not get into that _old argument_ again," Yoshimo interrupts them and lets Silhouette continue.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> *"As much as I'd like to explore that further, it will have to wait. The monks are insisting I follow their forms to gain access to the library, and that means a full day of explaining and proving myself to them, in isolation. Unfortunately if anyone else wants in, they'll have to do it as well. As well, they'll be charging me handsomely for any information I take out with me so...Thrak, I'll need whatever's left of the gold."*
> 
> The goliath leaned forward and put a purse on the table, which she collected and peered into before putting it into a pouch.
> 
> *"So,"* Silhouette said,* "it's probably the best use of our time if I take all of our questions in myself to research, rather than each of us going in individually. I know what I mean to look up, but have any of the rest of you information you seek from Candlekeep?"*



"It probably best to try to discover if there is a portal that will take us directly to the desert," Belgeon suggests. "Traveling along a major road way will be hazardous with or without a full caravan."

"I'm sure there is something that monks can tell you," Landor adds. " And I will try to speak to Ulraunt on your behalf to see if I can get him to ease up a bit. He might listen to me."

"Or he might just kick you, or all of us, temporarily out of Candlekeep," Imoen notes with concern. She looks at Sil and grins like a cat. "It would be the first time."

"It's worth the risk, little mouse," Yoshimo says.

"Mouse? Boo is no mouse! He is a Hamster of Justice!" Minsc exclaims with vigor. He hadn't been paying close attention since Landor finished his tale.

"I was not speaking of your furry companion, Minsc," Yoshimo replies as one would to a child.

"All this talking makes Minsc's head hurt," the tattooed man replies. "I need to punch something!"

"Minsc, why don't you go find Zorbath and see if he'll let you do some training with the Watchers? We'll need you sharp." Zandor suggests to Minsc. The big man nods his head, gathers up his rodent, and heads out the door.

"Great idea. But those poor Watchers," Imoen muses.



KainG said:


> "Soumral and Silhouette make good points," Yin Hun says to Landor. "We should avoid major settlements. And if Waterdeep is as important Baldur's Gate, then you can be sure that it'll be under assault as well. Still... it would be good to assess the situation there while we're on our way."



"Waterdeep's importance goes well beyond that of Baldur's Gate," Landor says to Yin Hun. "It is the greatest city on the Sword Coast, but if, no, when it falls, the other major cities of the coast might as well be dominos lined up in a row. Athkatla to the south might survive Waterdeep being captured or destroyed, but my visions had it falling as well. Calimport's Fate is more murky. In my visions, I swear I saw the goddess Shar protecting the city, fanatically, but I also saw Kelemvor helping to protect Waterdeep in one dream. Yet, in that vision, the city still falls."

"Perhaps the Mulhorandi gods have something to do with it," Loranys suggests glumly. "And where were the gods when Baldur's Gate was torn asunder by a cleric that chose to go over to the enemy?" She looks at Landor. "You say the gods are protecting those two cities, yet they chose not to help us against this subsumed monstrosity. Why?"

"I don't have an answer for why, for any of us," Landor replies. "I have many friends in that city, and I've probably lost most of them. And many, many more are _Fated_ to die if we do not do something about it. The gods cannot be everywhere, Loranys." He turns back to Yin Hun. "It is possible that Waterdeep is still under Kelemvor's protection, and it could be worth going there to find out the situation. But I suspect Ulraunt can tell you more. You are going to speak wih him later about all that has happened, correct?"

"He did mention something about us meeting with him at the temple after having ate and rested," Bentley notes. The gnomes talks while chewing on a piece of bread.

"I will try to get him to meet with you sooner," the tall warrior stands. "Imoen, stay with them and learn all you can from them. I will go talk with the Keeper and try to make him see reason." He pats Imoen on the shoulder before heading out of the eatery.



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> The soldier turns to his companions. "I think it'll be a good idea to join up on this caravan. Do you all think the same?"
> 
> Emiko slides the Biotech implantation manual over to Silhouette. "Here, you might be able to use to pay them off. It seems like something they would definitely want," she says. "I was planning on trying to access the archives as well, but you're right that only one of us needs to go. I can instead help the boss train the locals. I wanted to look up for any means to return magic to full power, or if there are any weapons of mass destruction hidden on your planet. I'll transmit the details to your communicator. In fact, while you're doing the research, we can stay in touch and update each other immediately through the comms. I can show you how."





Shayuri said:


> Silhouette glances at Yin Hun with a slight frown. *"You confuse me. On the one hand, you say I'm right to avoid Waterdeep...on the next breath you propose we join a caravan traveling...to Waterdeep. No. I do not think the same. The situation in Waterdeep isn't relevant to us right now. The risks of 'assessing' it far outweighs any benefit I would expect to gain."*



"It might be better if we convince this caravan owner to not head to Waterdeep or to any of the major cities. He should probably take his wares somewhere isolated," Belgeon suggests. "The refugees too. Beregost is to close to both Baldur's Gate and Athkatla. If we can get them to travel down to Nashkel and then along the trail across the Greenfields, they could hide out there or cross the Fields towards the east and then take another trail through the Snakewood to Eshpurta."

"We should go with them," Rodan suggests. "I don't think going to this desert is a good idea after hearing what Landor has seen. It is far away, and we have no way of knowing what we'll find once we get there. Better to flee to the safety of the woods or high mountain passes and then stay there."

"Some hero you are, raptoran," Jaheira mocks.

"Jaheira, these people are guests in my parent's home," Imoen snaps. "You will not treat them worse than the worms in the dirt you worship!"

"I, I am sorry," Jaheira says with her head down. "I cannot fathom the world being tortured in such a manner as Landor's visions predict. There could be nothing left of Toril's natural beauty."

"Think nothing of it," Rodan says. "Like I said, my world was tormented by the Imperials so I know what you are all facing. That's why you need to consider flight, flight to another world that exists far from the claws of the Red Emperor. While I am here, I will do all I can, but at a certain point, I will flee if I think your world is doomed. I am no hero."

"Jahia, I- I'm sorry I yelled at you," Imoen aplogizes.

"It's all right, child."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She accepts the 'implantation manual' with a curious expression, and turns it over in her fingers. It crosses her mind to correct Emiko's assumptions...she seems under the impression that the monks could be 'bought off' with this. Similarly, there was no need to consult the libraries of Candlekeep for the answer to her question. With Mystra dead, the answer was plain; nothing. Presumably the divine mantle could be claimed by another, but how that would happen was unlikely to be in any mortal library, or a mortal could attempt to resurrect the Weave...and it just so happened that the only place that had been tried before was exactly where they were going.
> 
> But you never knew when something like this thing Emiko was giving her would come in handy. Handing it off to the monks would simply ensure no one ever got use of it. Better, perhaps, if it was looked after by someone who wasn't so eager to toss it away. And if Emiko didn't think Silhouette was going to use this, she'd probably want it back.
> 
> ...



"Yes, I agree with Yin Hun," Rodan speaks. "We must discover if your world has any WMDs that can be used against the empire, as a last resort. While it's unlikely your world has anything truly advanced, we should discover what we can about Toril's overall defenses. As well, there is this," Rodan pulls out the metal sphere that Shazer'a discovered in the Hall of Wonders in Baldur's Gate. "The half-dragon entrusted this to Yin Hun and I before he and Nel headed south with the other caravan. Take it with you and show it to the monks and discover anything you can about its origins. Shazer'a is convinced that it is important and I agree."

"Wow, I've never seen anything like this before," Imoen picks up the strange metal sphere and turns it over and over. "Maybe it's a puzzle of some sort."

"Hmm, very interesting," Yoshimo muses while rubbing his chin. "The metal looks similar to mithral, but I don't think it is mithral."

"A composite, maybe," Rodan notes. "And there is an energy to it."

"Yes, it's warm to the touch," she passes it to Silhouette. "Ulraunt might know what it is, but don't let him take it out of your sight. He might be a scholar, but if he feels he can get away with it, he will have his monks _accidentally_ lose it in the library's archives."

"Lady Silhouette, you should also look for any information on old trails in The North. While the easiest route would take us through Silverymoon, it might be shorter, and safer, to head south and then northeast along one of the trails leading from Nashkell to Iriaebor. maybe? There is the road that goes through Cormyr but there might be a way through the Sunset Mountains that leads to the southern edge of the desert. I can't be certain, but if I had access to the maps myself, it would be easier to remember." Belgeon taps his fingers on the table, deep in thought.

"You should go with her into the archives even if it means being questioned by the monks," Loranys suggests to her Flaming Fist. "It will be easier with the two of you."

"I guess I could try," Belgeon replies. "I don't have anything to hide from them."

"I agree," Rodan says. "You seem to have an innate knowledge of the region's geography. It's possible you have what we called on my world, a strong Visual Memory. Can you recall other things based on objects?"

"Sometimes," Belgeon replies. "But it works best with art & coins, paintings, and maps, of course."

"Interesting... Your skills would be highly prized in the empire, young one," Rodan says. "If you are ever captured, you might want to keep them from discovering what you can do. It could be used by the ISPD to serve the empire, even against your will."

"I- I'll remember that," the young guard runs his hands through his hair and then looks at Sil. "I'll go with you, Lady Silhouette, and help as best I can."


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2018)

Silhouette gave Belgeon a nod. A talent with maps would be unquestionably helpful in this endeavor.

*"Once we've navigated the monks' hurdles, we'll meet up and coordinate then. If you concentrate on the maps, that will free me to pursue some of these other topics."*

*"As for where we go, or don't go, lets wait until we're better informed before we make that choice, hm? I suggested the Anauroch because it's the last known location where a mortal tried to gain control of the Weave. It was a spectacular failure, but in the absence of Mystra there may be something we can learn from the attempt that will help. As for the rest of the gods..."*

She shook her head.

*"It's folly to try to plan on what they'll do. Work with them if we can, around them if we must, but they act on their own without letting such as we in on their plans...so we cannot include them in our own."*

_Still. Shar's hand is over Calimport. I wonder what she's protecting._ For the goddess of darkness and secrets to take such a direct hand in things was very unusual indeed. It must be...important. 

She rubbed her chin thoughtfully. *"So. Portals. Weapons. Maps and routes. Legends of the fall of Netheril. And of course...this."*

The dark-skinned tiefling lifted the silvery sphere and turned it around in her hand. *"It didn't just appear in the temple of Gond. If it has a history in Faerun, that should be here somewhere. I'll see what I can find."*

Silhouette gave Thrak a nod then. *"Keep helping them with the caravan and recruiting. The faster we're ready to leave when I'm done in the library the better. The invaders will not be waiting for us."*


----------



## Knightfall (May 20, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette gave Belgeon a nod. A talent with maps would be unquestionably helpful in this endeavor.
> 
> *"Once we've navigated the monks' hurdles, we'll meet up and coordinate then. If you concentrate on the maps, that will free me to pursue some of these other topics."*



Belgeon acknowledges Silhouette assent with his own nod and smile.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> *"As for where we go, or don't go, lets wait until we're better informed before we make that choice, hm? I suggested the Anauroch because it's the last known location where a mortal tried to gain control of the Weave. It was a spectacular failure, but in the absence of Mystra there may be something we can learn from the attempt that will help. As for the rest of the gods..."*
> 
> She shook her head.
> 
> *"It's folly to try to plan on what they'll do. Work with them if we can, around them if we must, but they act on their own without letting such as we in on their plans...so we cannot include them in our own."*



"I thought going to Anauroch had more to do with finding this Rebel Two person," Loranys says. "That's such an odd name."

"It's the agent's call sign. Not his real name. Emiko and her contact in Shadowdale were speaking in code," Rodan notes.

"Oh, I see," Loranys replies. "But my understanding was that we were planning to go to Anauroch and find this person. I know that its a longshot but if there is something he knows that can help us, we need to attempt the journey."

"That assumes that Rebel Two is still alive," Rodan adds. "Rebel Three said that he has been out of contact for some time. More than likely Rebel Two is dead or has been captured."

"I think it's to early to know that for sure," Belgeon suggests.

"Uhm, who are you talking about?" Imoen asks.

"Sorry, we should have told you sooner, but one of the reasons we need to get to Anauroch is to find a spy who has vital information that could tip the scales in our favor against the invaders," Loranys says.

"Shield frequencies for the Imperial's military might," Rodan adds. "His mission was likely to find and steal the Matrix List that details the frequency codes that protect the Imperials landers and thunderers." Rodan's notes a few quizzical faces. "Think of frequencies like a spell's energy that brings into being a protective spell around the machine. Knowing the frequency would be like using an 'innate eye' to penetrate such a spell."

"Ah, I see," Imoen says with a nod. "So if we find this list, we won't have to worry about the magic protecting the machines."

"Partially," Rodan replies. He looks at Yin Hun. "However, frequencies can be changed once it is discovered that they have been compromised. If we find the Matrix List, we must get it to this Freedom League. Has Emiko tried to contact Rebel Three again since we've been here?"



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> _Still. Shar's hand is over Calimport. I wonder what she's protecting._ For the goddess of darkness and secrets to take such a direct hand in things was very unusual indeed. It must be...important.



_As the tiefling thinks of Shar and Calimport, her mind wanders to a scene of the city in great detail. She sees its streets and people and can smell its sights and sounds. It is is as if she is standing in the heart of the city's Grand Ward. People bustle by her but do not see her. All seems normal. Sil looks up to see the light from the sun baking the city with heat._​


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She rubbed her chin thoughtfully. *"So. Portals. Weapons. Maps and routes. Legends of the fall of Netheril. And of course...this."*
> 
> The dark-skinned tiefling lifted the silvery sphere and turned it around in her hand. *"It didn't just appear in the temple of Gond. If it has a history in Faerun, that should be here somewhere. I'll see what I can find."*



"The device is obviously from beyond your world," Rodan notes. "If the empire did once occupy your world in the distant past, there could be records of it and other things as well. The empire doesn't always take everything with them when they abandon a world."

_The scene of Calimport in Sil's mind changes. The sky is cast is a purple haze as a magical barrier engulfs the city. Silhouette is now standing on the city's walls at the edge of the Hammer Ward. A line of spellcasters stands just inside the barrier. They cast powerful enchantments out through the barrier at machines made of metal. Tall, powerful machines that fire flame and lightning as easily as a archmage. Half as dozen fireball-like explosions hit the barrier. A plainsclothed cleric holds up his hands in order to help reinforce the barrier, but he is struggling._​


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Silhouette gave Thrak a nod then. *"Keep helping them with the caravan and recruiting. The faster we're ready to leave when I'm done in the library the better. The invaders will not be waiting for us."*



"I'll get it done," Thrak replies. He notes the strange look on Silhouette's face. "Are you alright?"

Silhouette's eyes roll back and she begisn to breathe heavily. In her mind, the vision tears at her very soul...

_An archmage of unknown origin steps beyond the barrier and casts a powerful evocation at one of the walking machines. It hits an invisible barrier that shimmers and disapates. Another machine that hovers over the ground turns a cannon-like weapon towards the archmage and fires four quick blasts of intense reddish-blue fire. The first two slam into the man before he can step back behind the barrier. He turns to cinders, even his bones. The third slams into the barrier next to the cleric and his resolve ends. He collapses under the strain and a gap opens up in the barrier. The fourth blast streaks towards Silhouette and she feel like she's going to scream. But she cannot move. She feels doomed. Then the barrier reforms suddenly and she is saved.

She feels a presence in her, body, mind, and soul. It is powerful and divine. *"I see you tiefling girl,"* a powerful female voice speaks to her, and Silhouette cries tears of purple blood. From somewhere beyond her eyes, she here's Thrak yell her name... but then the voice.

*"You and your allies have a difficult yet vital task ahead of you. Once you have learned all you can in Candlekeep, go to Anauroch and speak to the shadovar named Hadrhune in the City of Shade. Tell him what you are looking for and he will know what to do. Find the Imperial secrets and protect an Imperial man named Disan at all costs. He is vital to the world's survival, but how is beyond even the pantheon's collective sight. I would give you small part of my essence, but doing so would doom Calimport."* Silhouette sees the floating city of the Shadovar hovering over Silverymoon, defending the city from the Imperials using what looks like advanced technology. Strange ships fly through the air and they are shaped like Shar's holy symbol.

*"Do not leave Haspur with the monks. They cannot protect him. Tell the Magister to go to Waterdeep. Kelemvor needs her power there. Candlekeep must rely on its clandestine Chosen, Tethtoril, for protection, as well as the Sentinel Wyrm's power. Tell Ulraunt he cannot hog all the empowered Chosen; he already knows this but he is being selfish regarding his precious books. Tell him Oghma commands him to protect souls, as well as knowledge. If he doubts this, tell him Oghma will get around to chastising him eventually."*

The voice pauses and Silhouette feels like she's in a deep void. It's wonderfully painful. *"Now go, my child. You and your allies are the gods' last great hope for the future of Toril."*_​
Silhouette comes out of the shadow fugue and finds herself on the floor of the eatery and everyone standing over her. All their faces are grave. Jaheira is trying to staunch the purple blood pouring from her eyes and nose. It takes another few minutes for it to stop.

Thrak looks like he's going to start blubbering. "Sil, Sil, what happened? Are you okay. Say something please!"

*OOC:* For the next tenday, Silhouette casts all shadow-based spells with a +1 divine bonus.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2018)

Silhouette opens her eyes with a gasp, a sudden inrush of breath as if she'd just surfaced after nearly drowning. She almost immediately coughs, sputtering on the slightly bitter, acrid taste of her own blood. For a moment, for what might have been the first time in nearly her entire life, she isn't thinking at all. Her mind feels blank, trying to claw its way back to something approaching normal operations.

She touches her fingertips to her cheeks and feels them sticky. Pulls them back to see the thick violet fluid on their tips. Then she manages to focus enough to see Thrak hovering over her, uncertain whether to be overjoyed or despondent. Was it her? Was she all right? Silhouette nods at him and reaches up to trail her fingers across his brow, tracing a thin purple line there.

*"I'm all right, old friend,"* she says softly in the Thayan tongue. It was something of a signal between them. She had hid her past well. Few imposters would know, or even guess, to use it. 

Then she gently, but firmly, takes the cloth from Jaheira with a nod of thanks and assumes the duties of cleaning her face off.

*"My apologies for the drama, everyone."* Somehow her voice didn't shake. The reality of the situation was sinking in, but Silhouette had had long years of divorcing her face and voice from her heart.

It was bad. Shar had found her.

From the start Silhouette had understood the risks of the power she touched. Shar was not Mystra, content to parcel out her power to anyone and everyone with the gift to sense it. The Shadow Weave demanded a price, and its mistress demanded obedience. Now it seemed Silhouette would have to answer the question that had kept her up more than one night.

What did she want more? Her power, or her freedom?

_For the moment_, the tiefling thought, _Shar's purpose and mine coincide. We both want to preserve what can be preserved of Toril, and harm these invaders however we can. It may well be that I will die before that state of affairs changes._

Silhouette smirked at herself. What did it say about her that the idea she might die before having to make this sacrifice was something she viewed with some relief?

Then again, perhaps there was an alternative. These men from another world had powers the equal of magic that depended on no mystic goddess with her fingers on puppet strings. Perhaps, with time, she could master those powers...and when Shar yanked the Shadow Weave away from her noncompliant fingers, she wouldn't have to care. 

Or perhaps some other arrangement could be made with Shar. The Goddess of Secrets must have secrets of her own, after all. 

Silhouette looked at her hands, the towel now stained as if with grape juice. A flicker of concentration, and the Shadow Weave swam into her awareness...a vast tapestry of violet and black threads, humming in the warp and weft of what had been the Weave. Now exposed, but still intact. She frowned slightly. Was it just her or...the threads moved more easily, yes. Almost seeming to anticipate her will.

The favor of Shar had its advantages, it seemed. It was useful, but also an unwelcome reminder of this new scrutiny. It stank of a toy offered to a dog for a good trick.

_All I need is time,_ Silhouette said to herself grimly. _Time and opportunity. _That had been all she'd ever needed.

*"I have had something of a vision,"* she said as she got to her feet with Thrak's help. "*It overwhelmed me for a moment. I have business with Ulraunt. The details of what I saw..."* she grimaced slightly, then looked away. *"I will go over what I could make sense of with you, but I must attend to this first. Did anyone happen to see where Haspur was taken?"*


----------



## KainG (May 26, 2018)

"That's a good idea, Rodan," Yin Hun says. "Doing too often risks getting detected by the enemy, but it's been long enough from our last contact to try again." He turns to Emiko, and asks her to try to contact Rebel Three after they've finished eating. "If we can get into contact with him, exchange status updates. We've been forced to delay heading to Anauroch, but we have the chance to acquire some valuable intel about the region, and we're making preparations to depart as soon as possible."

"We still need to decide on how to get there. Hopefully, Silhouette will come back with some info on portals we can use to hasten the trip." Although as much as that would speed things up, Yin Hun had some trepidations at the prospect. Even after all these years, it was baffling how casual these people were with jumping through rips in space-time. "But in case she doesn't, we'll need an alternate means of transportation. The caravan idea is starting to sound too slow and vulnerable. Perhaps we can chart the most direct path from here to there by horse?"


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 2, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette opens her eyes with a gasp, a sudden inrush of breath as if she'd just surfaced after nearly drowning. She almost immediately coughs, sputtering on the slightly bitter, acrid taste of her own blood. For a moment, for what might have been the first time in nearly her entire life, she isn't thinking at all. Her mind feels blank, trying to claw its way back to something approaching normal operations.
> 
> She touches her fingertips to her cheeks and feels them sticky. Pulls them back to see the thick violet fluid on their tips. Then she manages to focus enough to see Thrak hovering over her, uncertain whether to be overjoyed or despondent. Was it her? Was she all right? Silhouette nods at him and reaches up to trail her fingers across his brow, tracing a thin purple line there.
> 
> *"I'm all right, old friend,"* she says softly in the Thayan tongue. It was something of a signal between them. She had hid her past well. Few imposters would know, or even guess, to use it.



The big goliath sighs in relief. He nods to her and then says to the others. "She'll be okay."

"It doesn't look like she's okay," Belgeon notes with concern.

"If Thrak thinks she's fine," Loranys says. "We need to trust his judgment."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Then she gently, but firmly, takes the cloth from Jaheira with a nod of thanks and assumes the duties of cleaning her face off.



While Jaheria relents, she says "Take it slow. If you feel any pain, please let me know."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> *"My apologies for the drama, everyone."* Somehow her voice didn't shake. The reality of the situation was sinking in, but Silhouette had had long years of divorcing her face and voice from her heart.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> *"I have had something of a vision,"* she said as she got to her feet with Thrak's help. "*It overwhelmed me for a moment. I have business with Ulraunt. The details of what I saw..."* she grimaced slightly, then looked away. *"I will go over what I could make sense of with you, but I must attend to this first. Did anyone happen to see where Haspur was taken?"*



"Another vision," Imoen says. "First Landor, now you. Can you tell us what you saw?"

"It is best to let her sort through what she saw, first," Jaheria insists. "If it felt as bad as it looked, she'll need time."

"When I checked on Haspur, he was being taken to the temple," Rodan says. "The monks said they'd look after him. Keep him safe."

"They were quite insistent," Bentley adds.

Silhouette gets up to leave and find Ulraunt. She finds that her stength is returning quickly, almost too quickly.

"I don't think you should do anything strenuous," Jaheria suggests. "But I suspect you are as stubborn as Landor, so I will simply tell you again to take it slow."



KainG said:


> "That's a good idea, Rodan," Yin Hun says. "Doing too often risks getting detected by the enemy, but it's been long enough from our last contact to try again." He turns to Emiko, and asks her to try to contact Rebel Three after they've finished eating. "If we can get into contact with him, exchange status updates. We've been forced to delay heading to Anauroch, but we have the chance to acquire some valuable intel about the region, and we're making preparations to depart as soon as possible."



"You got it, boss," Emiko replies. "I'll go check the gear and make sure its got enough juice for another attempt. I'm full enough, for now. If I make contact with R3, I'll contact you on comms."

Emiko reaches the door before Silhouette and holds the door open for the tiefling. Belgeon goes with the shadow weave user. Thrak follows his friend for as long as she lets him; if she forces him to stay behind, he sits glumly next to Yin Hun and listens silently.



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> "We still need to decide on how to get there. Hopefully, Silhouette will come back with some info on portals we can use to hasten the trip." Although as much as that would speed things up, Yin Hun had some trepidations at the prospect. Even after all these years, it was baffling how casual these people were with jumping through rips in space-time. "But in case she doesn't, we'll need an alternate means of transportation. The caravan idea is starting to sound too slow and vulnerable. Perhaps we can chart the most direct path from here to there by horse?"



"Which is why I suggested the High Moor," Jaheria notes. "But it isn't directly in between Candlekeep and Anauroch. For a more direct route, we would have to cross through both the Wood of Sharp Teeth and the Reaching Woods or, at least, skirt the edges of those two forests. At some point, we'd have to cross either the Chionthar or the River Reaching. Belgeon might right that it could be safer to head south to Nashkel and then travel the trails to the northeast. It would take more time, but we'd be less likely to run into the fey or lycanthropes of the woods."

"I know there are centaurs in the Reaching Wood and the Harpers often train new recruits there," Imoen adds. "I could see them both helping against these invaders."

"I'd heard of the centaurs," Yoshimo says. "But I didn't know there were Harpers in there."

"It's not something we talk about. It's safer that way."

"It might be best to avoid the first wood and then hope for solace in the second," Jaheria says. "We should definitely avoid the Forest of Wyrms. I know for certain it is full of green dragons. Belgeon is right that there are passes through the mountains beyond the Reaching but I wouldn't want to go through them without great numbers. The Sunsets are filled with gnolls and ogres and worse. Of course, going north of them would take us through worse lands."

"We are not going through Skull Gorge," Yoshimo insists. "It would be a death trap. I'm sure young Belgeon will find us another way."

"Let's hope so," Bentley agrees.

"If we go north past the Battle of Bones, we could stop in Evereska," Jaheria suggests.

"If we do," Loranys adds. "It will let us return Keth's ancestral blade to his kinfolk."

"Miss Soumral, what do you think? Will the elves of Evereska welcome us?" Yoshimo asks the Dalelands elf.


Silhouette heads to the House of the Binder
Silhouette quickly finds her way to the temple and decides that Oghma wants her to barge inside. Even if the god doesn't want her to ruffle Ulraunt's feathers, she's going to do it anyway. She convincingly lies her way past the single guard on duty. She has been anointed a seeker of knowledge after all.

(If Thrak is with her, he chats up the guard while she goes inside.)

She pushes open the great double doors made of iron and enters the temple's forecourt. Three smaller doors made of oak stand before her. The middle door stands open, so she steps forward through it and into the temple's interior hall, which is massive. The temple looks to be roughly sixty feet across and a hundred feet long. The hall is lit by a illusion of what appears to be a glowing pair of hands spread open with the palms facing the ceiling--cradling a glowing book. This illusion floats twenty feet above the floor on the far end of the temple. Just beneath this complex illusion are Ulraunt and Landor in a heated but hushed debate. Six plain stone tables are arranged in a ring around them and the raised stone altar that the two men are standing in front of. There is nothing else in the temple.

As Silhouette enters the hall, the glow from the illusion dims slightly. Ulraunt looks up in dismay while Landor turns towards Silhouette and motions for her to come forward. As she does so, the glowing hands flares a bright blue in color while the book dims to a light purple.

"There, you see," Landor says to Ulraunt. "Even Oghma is telling you to loosen your grip on Candlekeep's rules. Only he would allow this to happen."

"I- I am not convinced," Ulraunt replies while staring at the illusion. He points at Silhouette. "Her goddess is more likely to be responsible, and if so, her being here is a blasphemy."

Just as he is about to have her removed, the floating illusion shifts. The glowing hands slam the book shut and drop it to the floor. The hands disappear and the book shrinks in front of their eyes until there is only a pinprick of bright white light emanating from the floor. The beam of light points to Ulraunt's heart. He falls to his knees.

"Why?" He begs his god. He looks at Silhoutte. "You! You have seen something too, as Landor has, and... as I have." He shakes his head. "I could not believe it; why turn Candlekeep into a fortress for the protection of people first, instead of knowledge first! No threat has ever been able to penetrate our defenses!"

"If you want your order to survive in some form," Landor insists. "Things are going to have to change around here." He looks at Silhoutte. "What I have seen cannot be denied." He kneels next the the Keeper. "Candlekeep will fall if the monks aren't willing to adapt to the world that will come. It might be Fated to fall, regardless, but if you don't adapt, your order will be force to serve this stellar empire."

Several monks that Silhoutte had not seen when she entered now stand around them. They each hold a quarterstaff and are prepared to defend their Keeper. Ulraunt holds up his hand and the monks back off. "Great Oghma. What will we do now?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2018)

*"Do you know what makes drowning men so dangerous?" *Silhouette asks calmly. *"In their panic, they grasp anything, anyone in reach. They drag rescuers down with them, or clutch things that won't help them float. You have a freedom they don't though, Ulraunt."

"Just take a breath."*

She inhaled to illustrate, and put the shenanigans with the illusion out of her mind for the moment. There was no way to tell if it was Oghma or Shar or anyone else meddling, and she couldn't be bothered to care. Such questions were of interest to servants of the gods. Silhouette was, at best, a...a co-conspirator. She could live with that.

*"I have seen things, but more than that I have heard things, Ulraunt. Among them some words of...lets call it advice. Advice best heeded."*

She looked at Landor, meeting his gaze for a moment, then focused again on the kneeling sage-priest. Her expression turned gentle, though there was still firmness in her eyes. This wouldn't be easy for him...best not to press too hard too fast, lest he break and become irrational.

*"Oghma commands you to protect souls as well as knowledge, Ulraunt. You are not to keep all of the Chosen here. Some are needed elsewhere. You have the Sentinel Wyrm, and you have Tethtoril. They will have to suffice for Candlekeep. Haspur and the Magister must be allowed to leave."*

Silhouette knelt down to bring herself almost to his level. *"I have not been given a glimpse of what happens here, but I know some of what other places are facing. The only hope any of us have is to force these invaders to spread themselves thin, facing pockets of resistance. If all the Chosen were in one place, they could bring all their might to bear here...and nothing would stop them then."*

She reached out and took one of his hands in her own, squeezing it slightly harder and harder as she continued to speak.

*"Have faith in your god, Ulraunt. He has survived a purge of the heavens and guides you still. What good is knowledge if there are no eyes to see it? No souls to be enlightened by it? Keeping the Library intact while the world burns will save nothing, in the end."*

The tiefling took another breath, and as she let it out she released his hand. She glanced back at the guards, where she'd left Thrak chatting and distracting them. Their attention was on the events in the temple proper now, but nothing unpleasant seemed to be brewing immediately. Ulraunt could change that, of course, so she looked back at him to assess his reaction.

*"I did paraphrase a little, but that was the gist of it."*


----------



## Buddha the DM (Jun 15, 2018)

Knightfall said:


> "Miss Soumral, what do you think? Will the elves of Evereska welcome us?" Yoshimo asks the Dalelands elf.




"It is possible if any are still there," Soumral replies hesitantly. "It also depends on if the madness that is now gripping the world has found them yet or not."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 28, 2018)

Buddha the DM said:


> "It is possible if any are still there," Soumral replies hesitantly. "It also depends on if the madness that is now gripping the world has found them yet or not."




"Well, let us hope for solace, then," Loranys says. "And pray that they have managed to stay hidden."

"We should not underestimate the Evereskans," Bentley chimes in. "For many generations of humanity, that valley was little more than fable. Its clandestine protections are likely more than just magic."

"But if there is any magic left there," Jaheira adds. "Their realm could be used as a safe haven from this Empire."


"For elves, maybe," Yoshimo says plainly. "I doubt other races will be allowed to settle there permanently."

"Let's not worry about that until Silhouette and Belgeon come back with a plan," Rodan suggests.

===============================================



Shayuri said:


> *"Do you know what makes drowning men so dangerous?" *Silhouette asks calmly. *"In their panic, they grasp anything, anyone in reach. They drag rescuers down with them, or clutch things that won't help them float. You have a freedom they don't though, Ulraunt."
> 
> "Just take a breath."*
> 
> ...



Belgeon catches up to Silhouette and looks around with wonder. "Uhm, what did I miss?"

"A lot," the Magister whispers to him. "Now, be still. Be quiet."

He nods.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Silhouette knelt down to bring herself almost to his level. *"I have not been given a glimpse of what happens here, but I know some of what other places are facing. The only hope any of us have is to force these invaders to spread themselves thin, facing pockets of resistance. If all the Chosen were in one place, they could bring all their might to bear here...and nothing would stop them then."*
> 
> She reached out and took one of his hands in her own, squeezing it slightly harder and harder as she continued to speak.
> 
> ...



"It is as I feared and refused to believe," Ulraunt says. "Candlekeep cannot hope to survive in isolation. He stands with Sil's help. "I will allow you and a handful of your companions to forego the normal strictures. And I promise to allow the refugees you have brought to stay, but thieves will be dealt with as normal. Candlekeep will be solace to children and the very old, but others will have to seek refuge elsewhere. We only have so much room here."

Landor steps forward to take ahold of the old scribe. "You have done the right thing," he says.

"It is the only thing I can do now, Oghma commands it." He looks at the Magister. "You must leave us, it seems, as well as this Haspur person."

"I knew it would be so, but I will stay a bit longer to help with the transition. After all, I'm not sure where I'm supposed to go next."

"One of my visions places you in Waterdeep fighting alongside Halaster Blackcloak against the invaders," Landor replies. "You should go there soon, I think."

"But not before I tell you all of what I have seen and heard," Ulraunt adds. He looks at young Belgeon. "You, go and get your allies and bring them all here. Landor's friends as well. They must all play a part, it seems. I know they are probably still tired, but what I have to say cannot wait any longer. I must get the words out before I lose my nerve."

Belgeon nods and rushes out of the temple to get the others. Ulraunt orders the monks to set up a place for all to sit and then some. He orders them to move the worst of the wounded from the temple and into the keep proper and make them comfortable. They do as he asks, with some reservation.

"There are many of them who will not like this idea," he notes. "We must be wary."

===============================================

It doesn't take long for Belgeon to reach the eatery and tell the others what transpired in the Temple of Oghma.

"It's good that your gods see the bigger picture and aren't afraid to flex their might," Rodan says to the others.

"What about us?" Imoen asks.

"The Keeper said all, including you," Belgeon replies.

Jaheira nods. "It seems we are all destined to be allies in this cause."

Gear is gathered and soon all are headed towards the temple. Many of the monks and soldiers walk with them. Inside the temple, it's as if a service is to take place. All are welcome to hear what the Keep has to say, although the youngest of the children are kept out to protect them from fear.

You find that the monks have set up seats for all of your around a massive stone table. It is oval in shape with the symbols of all the gods of learning carved onto its surface with Oghma's at its center. The Keeper sits at the metaphorical head of the table with the Magister to his left and Zorbath Sturon to his right. 

Silhouette has already found her seat while Landor helps the monks organize the people who wish to attend. Many of the monks have grave looks on their faces and a few of the older ones grumble at what is happening. Once there are no more seats available, a few stragglers, mainly refugees, stand in the back. The doors of the temple are closed behind the last of the those who wish to hear the news of the invaders.

*OOC:* I will add another post that will detail Ulraunt's news and the reactions of those gathered to hear. It will take some time to put together, but I should have it up by Wednesday, I hope. Now, I need to rest some more.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2018)

*In the House of the Binder*

The doors of the temple of Oghma close with a resound. All those gathered hush and wait to here what Keeper Ulraunt has to say. Many of the monks are as in the dark as the refugees who have pinned their hope on Candlekeep and you, the adventurers who led them to the fortress.

Each of you finds a seat at the table and their are places for Landor and his companions, although the big man with the face tattoo isn't seated at the table. Emiko is absent. She's at the highest part of the castle the monks will allow her access to in order to try to contact Rebel Three; she partially listens through the comms with Yin Hun.

Ulraunt disappears for several minutes before speaking. Landor tells you he wishes to meditate and pray to Oghma for forgiveness. When he comes back, he is resolute in his demeanor but you can tell he is nervous. Many of the monks gathered aren't going to like what he has to say.

The Gatewarden, Zorbath Sturon, takes a seat in between Thrak and Landor. He watches you and Ulraunt with a wary eye. Imoen sits next to Landor while you and the others choose random spots around the table. Ulraunt insists upon leaving one seat open. Most assume it is symbolic for his god.

He sits and centers himself; then he stands again once he is sure all eyes are on him. "I know many of the Avowed gathered here are wondering what is happening in the keep and across Faerûn. Many rumors are spreading about an invasion and the death of gods." He pauses. "While it is true that the lands of Faerûn have been invaded and gods have perished, not everything you've heard is true."

He looks at Yin Hun and the others and you worry that he's gong to try to spin the truth. He doesn't. "It is true that these invaders aren't from Faerûn, but they aren't from another part of Toril like you've heard. They come from the stars; an ancient place called the Dragon Empire. The invaders have technology that goes well beyond the devices created by the priests of Gond. This technology is more advanced than the wonders of Lantan. They have powerful ships that can sail through the stars and weapons that can rain down destruction from above."

The refugees murmur and many of the monks listen in disbelief. Zorbath shifts in his seat uncomfortably. While his face is stern, his face is hard to read.

"These invaders have already taken Baldur's Gate and many of the communities in the Dalelands, including Shadowdale."

"W-what of Elminster?" a nervous voice asks. "Is he dead?"

"As far as I know, he is still alive; however, he was in Shadowdale when it was taken, so I can't say where he is now. He may be in hiding with the survivors." The crowd is shocked into silence by that fact.

"He could not stop them?" Zorbath asks.

"No, the invaders attacked with powerful weapons and the support of the Zhentarim. The people of Shadowdale were overwhelmed and fled into the forest."

"Damn Zhents!"

"Yes, and the Zhentarim of Darkhold have gone over to this empire as well. I have learned that the Zhents now control not only Corm Orp, but also Asbravan, Berdusk, Elturel, Hill's Edge, Hluthvar, Soubar, and Triel. Both Iriaebor and Scornubel have been invaded, but the populace hasn't been subjugated, so far. They fight on. These invaders seem willing to let the Zhents do the dirty work and then move in and finish off those that resist." The Keeper pauses to drink some water. He shakes his head.

"By the gods," a voice whispers in the eerie silence.

"I don't know whether the communities east of Iriaebor have fallen yet, but I do know that Cormyr is under seige by the invaders. These Dragon Imperials are also attacking all the northern cities of the Sword Coast from Luskan to Waterdeep. I have no idea what is happening in Silverymoon, however. As for the lands south of here, this empire is trying to negotiate with the leaders of Amn and Calimshan. The last I heard, the Imperials are offering a similar deal to that given to the Zhents. I have no idea if it will be successful."

"It will not," Landor replies. "My visions see as much war in the south as in the north. Besides the Zhents, I only see the Mulhorandi willingly going over to the Empire."

"You can't know that for sure," Rodan notes. "The Dragon Empire can be very persuasive and when that fails, they will use intimidation. And believe me, there is nothing more intimidating than seeing a massive starship blotting out the sun over your city."

"I agree," Ulraunt adds. "It is too early to know what will happen in those lands, but if Amn and Calimshan go over to the empire, it will be very bad for Tethyr, the Border Kingdoms, and for Candlekeep."

The Avowed begin to murmur amongst themselves while the refugees hold each other and pray to the gods.

"In every vision I've had of Calimshan, the city is under the protection of Shar. Yes, what I've seen is murky, but it is always the same."

Landor stuns the crowd silent with his words.

"Yes, what of the gods? What of Oghma? What happened to Mystra?" The questions ring out from Avowed and refugees alike.

"Quiet, please!" Ulraunt urges. "Yes, it is true that some of the gods have gone silent and some of them might be dead. But we can't know for sure!"

Ulraunt seems to be losing his willingness to speak the truth. You can tell he is worried about causing a panic.

"He should not have invited everyone to these precedings," Rodan says to Yin Hun.

"We will know more once the Emissary arrives," the Magister shouts over the crowd. Shes a simple spell to augment her voice.

"What Emissary?" the Gatewarden insists. "I haven't been told about another newcomer! Keeper I must protest so many people being in the keep at once! This is getting out of hand!"

"Do you doubt Oghma, Zorbath?"

"Yes! And I believe you aren't thinking clearly. You are being mislead by outsiders and reckless adventurers. For all we know, this raptoran is a spy for the Zhents sent to Baldur's Gate to sow dissent and this man is obviously from the Unapproachable East." He points to Yin Hun. "A spy of the Red Wizards or an agent of the Shou."

"You forget you place, Gatewarden!" An aged monk yells at him. "You will not speak to the Keeper that way."

"If he refuses to protect books before people, he doesn't deserve to be Keeper!"

The murmuring is replaced by shouts of anger, threats of revolt, and refugees crying in fear. Ulraunt tries his best to calm everone down but Zorbath's voice is louder. Then, he produces a blade that was hidden under his tunic.

"You would dare draw blood in Oghma's temple!" The Magister places herself in between the man and the Keeper and mumbles arcane words.

"You are just another invader trying to steal Candlekeep's knowledge for your goddess," he sneers.

Just he is about the strike and the Magister is about to cast her spell, the doors to the temple swing open. Two guards push them open quickly and you worry more guards are coming to the Gatewarden's aid. Instead, a massive man enters the House of the Binder strides forward through the chaos. As he passes, refugees and monks alike gasp and fall to their knees in reverence.

*"It seems I have arrived just in time, Lady Magister,"* the man booms. The voice resounds through the temple with an intensity that feels quiet unnatural. More an more people fall to their knees when they see the man's visage: Torm the True.

Landor and his allies are soon on their knees, as well as the Magister. Once he gets close enough to her, he shakes his head and motions for her to stand. *"There is no need for that, my dear Talatha. You know I'm not a god anymore."*

"You are still Torm the True," she insists, but she stands.

"It, it cannot be true," Zorbath begins weeping as he falls to his knees.

*"It seems you have let zealousness get the best of you, Gatewarden,"* Torm says. *"I could hear you yelling outside. Now, I think you could learn from the monks and be silent until I tell you otherwise."*

The Gatewarden bows his head in silence.

"Lord Torm," Ulraunt is in shock.

*"Keeper Ulraunt,"* the ex-god replies. *"Please sit down. And the rest of you, please get off your knees and sit. I am not a deity anymore, although Tyr has made me one of his Chosen."* Torm sits in the empty chair. The monks comply but many of the refugees and soldiers continue to kneel.

Rodan watches the people with interest. The religious fervor of Faerûnians reminds him of his own world. He didn't kneel to the man when he entered by he bows in respect before sitting. Zorbath stays on his knees and remains quiet.

*"Now, what was all that ruckus about?"* Torm asks casually.

"The people are worried about the gods," Ulraunt says uneasily as he sits. "They, we're not sure what to believe. Some say that all the gods have died or have been stripped of their godhood by Ao.

*"I assure you that not all of us perished due to Ao's betrayal. However, many of the lesser gods were destroyed by his Reckoning. Turned to ash by his will. We know he was secretly tied to the Dragon Empire, and he boasted that he was actually known as The Warrior, an Aspect of their twelve overgods. Besides myself, Beshaba, Lliira, Loviatar, Milil, and Tymora all became humans. Finder, Mielikki, Nobanion, and Umberlee were all transformed into huge savage beasts. In his savage state, Nobanion attacked and killed Beshaba before anyone could stop the great lion."* The ex-god sighs.

*"Lord Kelemvor now leads the gods of Faerûn. Akadi, Bane, Chauntea, Cyric, Gond, Grumbar, Helm, Ilmater, Istishia, Kossuth, Lathander, Oghma, Selune, Shar, Silvanus, Sune, Talos, Tempus, Tyr, Ubtao and Mask survived but all were affected by Ao's Reckoning, although it is strange that Mask wasn't turned into a mortal or killed outright. But, he's always been slippery. Bane was irate and shifted away in a howling rage. And I doubt we can count on Cyric to behave; he has gone to ground and is likely scheming somewhere. Surprisingly, Shar has accepted Lord Kelemvor's leadership, for now."* He looks at Silhouette with a wry smile. *"The Shadow Weave remains intact despite the death of Mystra and the Weave. The Goddess of Magic died before the Reckoning. Ao tied her power and the Weave into his own, so when these Imperial bastards arrived in Realmspace, he used the Weave to tear her apart and then he collapsed the Weave. It is gone. If she hadn't given tons of her power over to her Chosen, all of the magic would have been lost. The Shadow Weave would have likely collapsed as well. Shar might be destined to become the new Goddess of Magic, but she would have to modify the Shadow Weave and her avarice for power before Lord Kelemvor gives her power over Mystra's Chosen. He seems to have gained divine energy from the dead goddess somehow. Of course, they were close as mortals, so their essences have always been intertwined. Lord Kelemvor has taken Milil into his fold as a Chosen and the new Scribe of the Doomed."*

That last bit of news causes many of the monk's to gasp in dismay.

"So many of the gods lost," Ulraunt shakes his head. "I- I hadn't realized that so many were killed by Io."

"What about the other gods?" A tiny voice squeaks out from somewhere in the back. The girl's mother shushes her.

*"It's all right,"* Torm says. He turns his chair and motions for the child and mother to come forward. *"It is a good question little miss. We aren't sure exactly what has happened to them. They weren't present during Ao's betrayal, so my guess is that most of them are okay. Does that answer your question?"*

"I think so," the girl replies. "My daddy is an elf, so I'm worried about him. He's an adventurer and worships Corie."

*"Ha Ha Ha!"* Torm laughs. *"Well, I have Lord Tyr keep an eye on him too. Okay?"*

"Thank you," she runs out of her mother's arms and hugs the ex-god. Her mother falls to her knees and looks ready to burst out laughing or crying.

*"Oh my,"* Torm's face betrays his emotions. *"I forgot how emotional being mortal can be."* He gently hugs the little girl back and then sends her back to her mother who scoops her up and takes her back into the crowd. The rest of their family gather around the little girl like she is the Queen of Cormyr.

Torm clears his throat and turns his chair back towards you. His face is red. *"Ah, mortality, it's been so long. I'm still getting used to this new form."* He sighs. The ex-god actually looks tired. *"It took some time to come here from Mulhorand even with Tyr's help. I'm actually going to have to sleep soon. Hmm, that will be interesting."*

Ulraunt is wide-eyed with a half-smile on his face. Torm looks at Zorbath still on his knees and orders the man to get up and be seated. The Gatewarden does so without speaking a word.

*"Now, I think I should learn the names of these heroes that Lord Kelemvor has chosen to play a part in this conflict. While he hasn't told me everything, I do know you are tasked with finding out some secrets of this Dragon Empire that could prove useful in the fight. Tell me all you can so that I can warn other mortals. After this meeting, I'm, to go to Tethyr and prepare its people against the evils of this star empire."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2018)

Silhouette's skin crawled, and somewhere in her mind she was mewling and screaming in a locked box she kept far from her face. A god's presence was a brilliant spotlight, focusing attention from this world and worlds beyond on one spot...and just for a moment that spot would be her, and it felt like death itself. She did not seek attention, but worked from shadows in secret. She wore faces and names, guided other people to do her will while believing it was their own. Even the name she'd chosen for herself on winning her freedom was the name given to a shape in darkness, devoid of features.

Would an ice mephit take a roll through hot coals and feel any differently?

Best to get it over with.

She got to her feet and swept her gaze around the table, as if inviting those gathered to judge her strange appearance. Countering her inner fear with outer defiance.

"You may call me Silhouette," the tiefling said, turning her attention to Torm. "And while the details of our plan may best be discussed with a smaller audience, the broad strokes involve a trip to the Anauroch, in search of old knowledge, both historical and arcane."

"You see, we have discovered evidence that this is not the first time these offworlders have visited Toril. Old artifacts long thought to be forgotten magic now defunct have turned out to be based on the same strange sciences that the invaders use. And, of course, when it comes to matters magical there are few who know more of the Weave than those who's forebears once tried to co-opt it... Restoring even some of its power will assist us in defending our world."


----------



## KainG (Nov 6, 2018)

Ever since joining the fight against the Dragon Empire, Yin Hun had faced the supernatural more times than he ever would have imagined. While this isn't the first time he's come face-to-face with a godlike being, it still unnerves him just as much as the first time. Even as jaded as he is, Yin Hun still feels awe at the divinity emanating from Torm, ex-god or no. 

While Torm speaks to the crowd. Yin Hun taps his comm. "Emiko, intel on Torm?" 

"Checking." A few seconds passes while Emiko looks up the data package on Toril. "Torm, aka Torm the True, aka the Loyal Fury. God of duty and loyalty. Part of an alliance with Tyr and Ilmater known as the Triad."

_A soldier god, then._ "Thanks. Stay online and record this. We'll need intel on these other gods as well," as Torm debriefs the crowd on the current situation. At least now they have a good idea of where things currently stand. When Torm calls upon his group to introduce themselves, and Silhouette has done so, Yin Hun steps up to stand beside her, facing the god. 

"I am Yin Hun. I am not from this world. I came to Toril on behalf of the Freedom League to help this planet survive the coming Dragon Empire invasion. As Miss Silhouette said, part of this is recovering possible weapons and fully restoring your native powers."

"There are others like me, agents of the Freedom League with similar missions to mine, although we've encountered difficulty in coordinating in our efforts. If you come across any of them, it would be beneficial to work with them. The Dragon Empire is too powerful to be stopped, but we can form the beginning of an organize resistance to bring the Empire to the negotiation table instead of completely crushing your world. Part of that will require your people to steal or scavenge whatever weapons and tech you can from the invaders. My people can help you understand them, how to use them, and eventually build your own."


----------



## Buddha the DM (Nov 7, 2018)

Soumral quietly observes, and listens to, everything that is going on around her as she tries to wrap her mind around everything that's happening.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 12, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette's skin crawled, and somewhere in her mind she was mewling and screaming in a locked box she kept far from her face. A god's presence was a brilliant spotlight, focusing attention from this world and worlds beyond on one spot...and just for a moment that spot would be her, and it felt like death itself. She did not seek attention, but worked from shadows in secret. She wore faces and names, guided other people to do her will while believing it was their own. Even the name she'd chosen for herself on winning her freedom was the name given to a shape in darkness, devoid of features.
> 
> Would an ice mephit take a roll through hot coals and feel any differently?
> 
> ...



*"I thank you for your frankness, Silhouette,"* Torm replies. He clears his throat and speaks in a softer voice. "I am not surprised to hear that you discovered that the Dragon Empire was here in the ancient past—for that is the truth. Since Ao declared himself one of their Aspects, the remaining gods have learned that he has kept a great deal of the world's past hidden from all of us. Even Oghma wasn't aware of this true history." He pauses. "It seems only a handful of powerful mortals suspected such a connection existed, or at least, that this star empire was a threat to Toril's future. Both Elminister and Khelben Arunsun knew of it; I don't know if either of them knew that these stellar dragons once ruled here. I doubt it. If Ao could keep the truth from the gods, I doubt a mortal would be able to penetrate his magics."

He pauses again and takes a cup of mead offered to him by one of the monks. He drinks it down before continuing. "While I was born and lived as a mortal in the time of Netheril, I never heard of a stellar empire that ruled the cosmos. Perhaps the first goddess of magic, Mystryl, hid the truth from us as well. Maybe those old gods were Aspects as well or knew of the Dragon Empire's existance. I don't know. Without my godhood, I've lost a great deal of the innate knowledge that comes with such power."

He looks at Ulraunt. "It seems that Oghma and his priests might be the best choice to uncover the truth, although learning such knowledge might shake a being's resolve. Your god hasn't spoken to you like you are used to because Oghma is going through his knowledge of the world and the cosmos and is trying to discover what has been kept from him by Ao." He glances back at Silhouette. "My understanding is that other artifacts are being uncovered in various temples and ruins. Items that once seemed mundane or simply magical in an unusual way just sitting on shelves covered in dust. Mortals, it seems, are the best choice to uncover these items and discern the usefulness of them."

"It isn't surprising that such artifacts lay dormant on Toril," Rodan interrupts the ex-god. He doesn't stand but introduces himself to Torm. "I am Rodan. My world was invaded and conquered by the Dragon Empire and it seems yours was a well during a previous age. Perhaps your world was conquered during the time of the Kingdom of Qesemet, which was more than 5,000 years ago during what is known as the Ancient Era. Your system lies on the edge of the current Imperial boundary and might once have been a protectorate of the Royal House of Golion before the formation of the empire. If that was the case, the copper dragons of Meneer, that's Golion's throneworld, would have watched over your planet but not truly interfered. This Ao was probably the Aspect tasked with ensuring that Toril did not come to learn of the empire before it was ready to be annexed into Golion. But, then the Great War pit the Qesemet's Golden Kingdom against the Asamet's Iron Kingdom." Rodan glances at Torm. "The Qesemet are the Metallics and the Asamet are the Chromatics. The war lasted centuries, so knowledge of your world was probably lost during the war and this Ao was cutoff from the divine spheres of Empire, which would have been maddening for an Imperial Aspect."

"So if we could reach these Golions, they might stand with us against the empire?" Torm asks.

"I cannot promise that Grand Duke Kupric will make that choice. Before Emperor Mezzenbone ascended to the Golden Throne, the grand duke was the previous emperor of the Dragon Empire. Each house can only rule for 1,000 years, and the rule of Golion ended 40 years ago. Thus, Golion still has a great deal of prestige in empire, and when Kupric speaks, the galaxy listens. While his Royal House won't get into a shooting war with the loyalists of the Red Emperor, if he can prove that Toril was once under Golion's protection, the invasion could be stopped or altered into a more subtle annexation."

*"And if we choose not to accept them on any terms?"* Torm's voice rises again.

"Then Toril and its civilizations with burn under the weight of the military might of empire," Rodan replies flatly.

*"Bah! We will not just give them Toril or the other worlds of Realmspace!"*

"I  understand your anger," Rodan replies calmly. "My world shared it, and we fought for every inch of land and ever sentient soul. And we had access to technology that goes beyond what you have on Toril. Even if the empire left behind a few dozen war machines or powerful weapons that can destroy orbiting ships, it will be minuscule against the full force of the empire's military might. If the emperor decides to take your world using ever resource, you have no chance." He pauses for effect. "I do not say these things to be cruel. I say them so that you understand that what you're facing goes beyond one world or one star system. If you have a way to relocate the people of Toril and the other planets in this star system to another sphere, as you call it, you should do so."

The gathered crowd murmurs in displeasure. Torm shakes his head in frustration.



KainG said:


> Ever since joining the fight against the Dragon Empire, Yin Hun had faced the supernatural more times than he ever would have imagined. While this isn't the first time he's come face-to-face with a godlike being, it still unnerves him just as much as the first time. Even as jaded as he is, Yin Hun still feels awe at the divinity emanating from Torm, ex-god or no.
> 
> While Torm speaks to the crowd. Yin Hun taps his comm. "Emiko, intel on Torm?"
> 
> ...



*"Everything you and the raptorian have said tells me that this empire of yours thinks its undefeatable. And while I do understand that its power is immense, you have to understand we just won't surrender Toril to them. If we give over the people's lives, it could doom their souls for eternity. They could all end up condemed to the Wall of the Faithless!"*

"Lord Torm," Landor replies. "While I cannot say for certain what will happen to those destinied to die under the empire's rule, what I can tell you from my visions of the future is that they will die under the rule of the Dragon Empire, one way or the other. What we need to do is make sure that the world and its people will survive in some form."

"You cannot ask people to become Faithless," Zorbath hisses at Landor.

"Faith. . . might have to change," Landor retorts. "All the gods of Toril might have to evolve beyond one world, one sphere for Toril's civilizations to survive."

*"Be like the Mulhorandi?"* Torm shakes his head in disgust. *"And just merge with these outside gods. That would be worse than death!"*

"Then you doom this world too much worse than annexation!" Rodan snaps. "Imagine your precious people taken away in chains by the millions and the world stripped of all its resources! Not just valuable minerals but creatures, trees, water, life, everything taken!" He slams his hands down on the table. "Why can you not see that you are doomed? You must flee this world and take every sentient being with you. One planet is not worth losing millions of lives over!"

Torm sits back in stunned silence.

"Do not raise your voice to him, offworlder! That is Torm the True!" Zorbath shouts. "Or I will cut out your tongue!"

"He is not a god anymore," Rodan replies in a calmer voice. "You cannot hope for him or your remaining gods or even magic to save you. You must flee."



Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral quietly observes, and listens to, everything that is going on around her as she tries to wrap her mind around everything that's happening.



The raptorian's outburst causes many in the temple to look away or shield their faces. Perhaps many of them still think Torm is still a god. But the look on his face tells Soumral that he is not.

"We cannot do what you are suggesting," Jaheira replies. "To do so would be a betrayal of the world itself. There are spirits of the land and sea that must be considered, as well as ancient forests and other wonders that would be lost. Maybe some could make that choice to leave, but not I."

"Nor I," the Magister agrees. "Toril is my home. I will not leave it."

Rodan stands. "Then you will both die and doom all those that follow you," he says. He gives up his place at the table and walks out of the temple.

"He is no hero," Zorbath says.

"He never said he was one," Landor notes. "But he could be right about some of the world's people leaving, if it comes to that."

"It might be the only way some of Toril's history survives," Ulraunt agrees. "Something to consider."

Torm composes himself and looks at Yin Hun. *"So, you think there is a chance this stellar empire might negotiate if we resist its forces just enough to be annoying but not so much as to be a real threat to its power? And how powerful is this Freedom League of yours?"*


----------



## KainG (Nov 15, 2018)

Yin Hun takes a deep breath before answering. Dealing with gods, even former ones, was always a pain. "The Freedom League has ships, but not enough to the Dragon Empire in a straight up fight. We just don't have the numbers or the support. But, assuming we get the opportunity to do so, we can provide ships and weapons in limited quantities. Just not enough to fight off Empire, unfortunately."

"We do have some options here, though, and not all of them are exclusive of each other." He begins ticking off his fingers in succession. "The ideal outcome is that Toril fights off the Empire and remains independent. However, your greatest weapon, your magic, has been crippled, and your tech level is nowhere close to the Empire's, so this is the least likely successful outcome. Still, getting your magic back online is an absolute necessity."

"Next, even though I agree Toril should remain independent, Rodan's suggestion has merit. Getting the support of House Golion can help stave off the worst of the Empire's plans for your world. Even I can recognize that Golion is dedicated in supporting the freedoms and independence of the worlds under their protection. It's an avenue we can pursue while we strengthen yourselves."

"Lastly, in conjunction of pursuing the previous two goals, we absolutely need get your world capable of making any occupation costly for the invaders. It'll be a very dangerous line to balance on, but if you can demonstrate to the Empire that it'll be too much trouble to occupy you while at the same time show yourselves willing to work with them, then there's a chance the Empire won't just come in with a massive and and smash your planet and just take what they want. Obviously, the ultimate goal is to be completely free of the Empire, but by going this route, you can buy some time to strengthen yourselves."

Yin Hun takes another deep breath. Crossing his arms, he gives the god a frank stare. "I understand that you don't want to submit one inch of your world to the invaders. But I'm sorry, your world has already changed, and you'll need to as well to survive. Adapt to the situation. Think up new strategies. Adopt new tactics."

The outworlder shrugs. "Doesn't mean that you'll lose yourselves, nothing's certain. You just got to remember who you are while keep moving forward. Like I said, we can still fight towards independence while still accepting annexation. Maybe not for you, but for your descendants. But we absolutely need to make preparations now to have any chance in the future."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2018)

*"A great deal of the power of the invasion comes in the form of something called a 'divine sphere,'"* Silhouette mentions casually. *"They brought it with them. It seems to be a conduit of some kind for the outsider gods. It is, of course, well protected...as any vulnerability would be. It does remain a vulnerability though, if we can find a way to exploit it."*

She shrugs.

*"The stark reality facing us though is that there's simply too many unknowns to make long term plans and expect them to hold. That is why our immediate goals are fact-finding missions, not military strikes. We simply don't know yet how best to protect ourselves, or how to hurt them."*

Her eyes fix on Torm.

*"If you wish to slay a mighty foe, first find the hole in his armor, yes? Is that something you...and those you represent...can help us do?"*


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 21, 2018)

KainG said:


> Yin Hun takes a deep breath before answering. Dealing with gods, even former ones, was always a pain. "The Freedom League has ships, but not enough to the Dragon Empire in a straight up fight. We just don't have the numbers or the support. But, assuming we get the opportunity to do so, we can provide ships and weapons in limited quantities. Just not enough to fight off Empire, unfortunately."
> 
> "We do have some options here, though, and not all of them are exclusive of each other." He begins ticking off his fingers in succession. "The ideal outcome is that Toril fights off the Empire and remains independent. However, your greatest weapon, your magic, has been crippled, and your tech level is nowhere close to the Empire's, so this is the least likely successful outcome. Still, getting your magic back online is an absolute necessity."
> 
> ...



"He's quite the orator," Landor whispers to Imoen next to Silhouette.



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> Yin Hun takes another deep breath. Crossing his arms, he gives the god a frank stare. "I understand that you don't want to submit one inch of your world to the invaders. But I'm sorry, your world has already changed, and you'll need to as well to survive. Adapt to the situation. Think up new strategies. Adopt new tactics."
> 
> The outworlder shrugs. "Doesn't mean that you'll lose yourselves, nothing's certain. You just got to remember who you are while keep moving forward. Like I said, we can still fight towards independence while still accepting annexation. Maybe not for you, but for your descendants. But we absolutely need to make preparations now to have any chance in the future."



Torm sits quietly as Yin Hun speaks. He nods at certain points and shakes his head at others.

"You speak well," he says. "But I don't know if the gods will accept being absorbed by this Dragon Empire. I know that neither Tempus nor Tyr will just bow down without a fight even if other gods submit. Even now, those gods fight with the rest of the pantheon against the Mulhorandi gods. The power of their new forms is, frightening, even to me."

"So, indeed, that part from my visions has already begun," Landor says. "That doesn't bode well from what I've seen."

"All the more reason to listen to Rodan and Yun Hun," Yoshimo adds. "Better to fight from the shadows or through political guile than on a battlefield against a superior foe."



Shayuri said:


> *"A great deal of the power of the invasion comes in the form of something called a 'divine sphere,'"* Silhouette mentions casually. *"They brought it with them. It seems to be a conduit of some kind for the outsider gods. It is, of course, well protected...as any vulnerability would be. It does remain a vulnerability though, if we can find a way to exploit it."*
> 
> She shrugs.
> 
> *"The stark reality facing us though is that there's simply too many unknowns to make long term plans and expect them to hold. That is why our immediate goals are fact-finding missions, not military strikes. We simply don't know yet how best to protect ourselves, or how to hurt them."*



"That, I think we can all agree on," Ulraunt says. "Lord Torm, their mission to the great desert has to be the priority right now."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Her eyes fix on Torm.
> 
> *"If you wish to slay a mighty foe, first find the hole in his armor, yes? Is that something you...and those you represent...can help us do?"*



"The gods are doing what they can," Torm replies. "While they don't like to admit it, no deities power is completely unlimited. Talos is relishing this conflict and the destruction it is causing but that's his nature. Only Lord Kelemvor's rising power is keeping the Storm Lord in check, but if Kelemvor should fall. . ."

"You think he might switch sides," Ulraunt suggests.

"If it offers him a chance to spread destruction on a grander stage, then yes. However, what worries the gods more are the behaviors of Bane and Cyric. Bane, surprisingly, fights with the other gods against the Mulhorandi, which is not like him, at all. Cyric has gone completely dark during this conflict. Oghma believes that most if not all of the Zhentarim's network has gone over to the empire. I doubt they went over without either Bane or Cyric's blessing."

The ex-god pauses. "Oghma thinks that it is the knowledge of Dragon Empire that drove Cyric to force the scribe Rinda to create the Cyrinishad. And that its knowledge was somehow tied to the cosmic truths of what the empire calls the Dragonstar Galaxy. That forbidden knowledge nearly killed Mask and drove Cyric insane. It was lost near here. Finding it might a good idea, but I don't think anyone should read it."

He looks at Silhouette. "Perhaps it could drive these outsider gods insane, or maybe they will be immune. It could also be a key to this divine sphere but that's just a guess on my part. The Twelve don't seem to be aware of it, or it isn't important to them.

"Regardless, it seems your mission to Anauroch takes priority. It comes from not only Lord Kelemvor, but also Shar who is as I said eariler, surprisingly, standing side-by-side with Kelemvor in this fight. The other gods believe he;s taking Mystra's death harder than he lets on, and the divine rumor is he's turned to Shar for solace." (Torm motions with air quotes as he says 'divine rumor'.) "While her primary avatar stands guard over Calimport, she fight's side by side with him with amazing _vigor_."

"Ew, that's just not, right," Imoen mumbles with a look of disgust.

"Gods are strange creatures with strange desires," The Magister says. "Death and shadow often go hand in hand."

"Yes, well, you're going to need a quick way to get to the desert, and there might be an option near Nashkel in the Cloud Peaks. Rumors amongst the faithful of Gond of an ancient flying machine that some would call a spelljammer. Little is known about it other than it is shaped like a colossal insect as is guard by Death."

"What do you mean by death?" Yoshimo asks.

"Just that, Death. No other facts seem to exist," Torm replies. "Perhaps there is something here in Candlekeep."

"Well, that sounds just awful," Bentley replies.

"Aye, but if it does exist, it will get you all to Anauroch in no time. If it doesn't exist, you will need another option. A sailing ship, perhaps. Magister, can you Wind Walk them there?"

"By myself, unlikely," she replies. "I'd need another Chosen to help me, and even then, I could probably get us as far as Boareskyr Bridge, maybe Berdusk. And it would exhaust me, it could even kill me if I push too hard."

"Could you get them to Nashkel?"

"That would be easier, but I'm supposed to go to Waterdeep."

*"You can do that afterwards,"* Torm insists, loudly. *"And while I am primarily a warrior again, I can lend you my aid. Be your achoring point here and then guide you back."*

"I am willing," she says.

Torm nods and looks at all gathered. *"What say you? Will you seek out this fying ship to see if it exists?"*


----------



## Buddha the DM (Nov 21, 2018)

Soumral takes note of everything that Torm says about the other gods, and hopes that she can find evidence to help figure out what is going on.


----------



## KainG (Nov 25, 2018)

"A flying ship? That certainly would be useful. Considering how long it would take us to get to Anauroch by foot, it might be worth the risk to detour south instead of north."

"Does anyone know how to operate this... spelljammer?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 27, 2018)

*"Doubtful. If only there were a library around here somewhere,"* Silhouette said with an amused glint in her eye. *"That said, having such a vessel under our control answers any number of questions that previously had no good reply. It would be worth our time to find it."*


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 28, 2018)

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral takes note of everything that Torm says about the other gods, and hopes that she can find evidence to help figure out what is going on.






KainG said:


> "A flying ship? That certainly would be useful. Considering how long it would take us to get to Anauroch by foot, it might be worth the risk to detour south instead of north."
> 
> "Does anyone know how to operate this... spelljammer?"



"If it is a spelljammer, it will require a skilled mage to fly it," Ulraunt replies. "While I haven't seen such a flying ship in decades, I can tell you that learning how to fly one isn't extremely difficult. It can be very hard on the body, however. And with the Weave gone, it might take a Chosen to fly one now. Or someone connected to the Shadow Weave."

Many eyes glance towards Silhouette.



Shayuri said:


> *"Doubtful. If only there were a library around here somewhere,"* Silhouette said with an amused glint in her eye. *"That said, having such a vessel under our control answers any number of questions that previously had no good reply. It would be worth our time to find it."*



"Yes, I know that there are several books about those sorts of ships in the library, but it will take a few hours to find them," the Keeper adds. "I think we should adjourn. I will escort Lady Silhouette and Mr. Belgeon into the library, personally. Oghma has commanded that normal strictures be set aside, but I'd still prefer to limit the number of 'guests' wandering through the library. But if any of you at this table feel you must enter, then Oghma commands that I must permit you. And Lord Torm, you are welcome, of course."

*"Nay, I should help with martial matters,"* the ex-god replies. He stands and looks at Zorbath. *"You are with me, Gatewarden. I shall drill your troops myself and see what they are made of."*

"We, we are honored," Zorbath replies with reverence.

*"Do not be honored until after you find out how hard I'm going to push your watchers."* He nods to each of you before leaving the table and heading out of the temple. Zorbath and ever guard goes with him, as well as most of the refugees and a handful of the monks.

"Minsc and I cannot pass up the opportunity to learn from Torm the True," Landor says. "Right, Minsc!"

"Swords, not words!" The big man says eagerly.

"Imoen, go with Silhouette and Belgeon," the bhaalspawn says to his friend. "Help anyway you can."

"Uhm, okay," she says wearily.

"She should rest, Landor. As will I," Yoshimo insists. "Remember that we don't have your stamina."

"Very well."

"I'm ready to fall over right here," Loranys says with a yawn. "I was ready to sleep hours ago."

"I will go with you," Bentley says to Sil. "With your permission, of course, Keeper."

"Oghma has given you permission, Master Mirrorshade," Ulraunt replies. "You do not have to ask for mine as well."

The gnome nods.

"I will go find Rodan and try to get him to calm down," the Magister says. "If I can convince him, we will meet you in the library."

"I feel that I must leave," Jaheira says. Her words are surprising to her friends. "I must go to the Forest of Mir and warn my enclave of the dangers to come, if it hasn't reached their ears yet. It is my duty." She asks the Magister how far she can Wind Walk her towards Tethyr.

"I can get you to Beregost from here without exerting myself," the Magister says. "With a little more effort, I can get you halfway to Nashkel. It would be better for you to wait and go with the others."

"No, I know them too well," the druid replies. "They will try to convince me to go with them to the north. It's in their nature."

"Jah–" Imoen says.

"No, child!" Jaheira insists. "I must go to my elders, to my people. If I can, I will join you all later."

"Be well, Jaheira." Landor says calmly with his back to her.

"Landor, I, I'm sorry, I have to do this," she says with a tear in her eye.

"I know." Landor and Minsc head out of the temple.

Yoshimo bows to the druid and to Yin Hun as well before he leads Imoen and Loranys out of the temple. Loranys yawns and leans on Imoen. Reflexively, Belgeon tries to stifle a yawn.

"You as well," Ulraunt insists. "Get some rest, and I will have the monks wake you in four hours."

"N- no, I'm all right," the ex-Fist says as he tries to stand and begins to tip over. The Keeper snaps his fingers and two monks swoop in to catch the young warrior before he hits the floor. Belgeon looks more boy than man as they carry him out of the temple.

Jaheira bows to Yin Hun. "I must go apologize to your friend, Rodan, before I go. I said some things to him I regret. I hope I will see you again," she leaves the temple with the Magister.

Ulraunt looks at both Soumral and Yin Hun before asking, "Do you wish to enter the library as well?"


----------



## KainG (Dec 3, 2018)

Yin Hun nods to Ulraunt. "I'll have Emiko join us there, she's good a taking notes. We'll need her help to sift through all the info."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2018)

*"All right then, keep up. We have a lot of reading to do...far more than we have time to spend doing it,"* Silhouette urges.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Dec 5, 2018)

Soumral goes in search of a bow to purchase along with a quiver of arrows. Once she has found her sought after items she'll search out a position from which she can keep an eye out for anyone approaching.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 10, 2018)

*Part One: Emiko reaches Caranarth*



KainG said:


> Yin Hun nods to Ulraunt. "I'll have Emiko join us there, she's good a taking notes. We'll need her help to sift through all the info."



While Torm is speaking to all those gathered in the temple, Emiko is working her magic trying to get in contact with Rebel Three. She tries to bounce the signal off the scattering field surrounding the planet, which goes nowhere. She knew it was a long shot. She picks up dozens of Imperial signals but they are all encoded. Imperial signals are tough to hack, and if she fails, they might detect her.

She comes across strange signals emnating from the far southwest, which would put them somewhere in what she's learned is the Trackless Sea. If she can only remember, yes, a place called Lantan. The signals seem to be a form of primitive radio waves. She is able to boost her signal enough to make contact but all she hears is static. Then, she gets an idea. She isolates the signal and amplifies and encrypts it using a false Imperial code that Rebel Three will recognize.

"Hey, I'm getting something," she hears a young female voice coming through the comms. It isn't Caranarth's. "Hello, can you hear me? Are you a rebel too?"

She tries to respond but the person on the other end cannot hear her.

*"Don't say anything!"* A loud voice booms. *"It could be the empire homing in on us."*

"Give me that," Caranarth snaps. "Go help the others."

"Okay, I'm sorry. But you did say for me to watch it."

"I know, I know," Caranarth says more gently. "Now, go on and be a good lad and help the others."

"Okay, Car!"

"Geez, these kids. They're so, resiliant."

Emiko waits while Caranarth validates her signal. She can hear him working his own gear on the other end to try to clear up the static in the background.

"I'm going to assume you can hear me, Blue Star. Our situation is dire. The region known as the Dalelands has fallen. The only holdout is a place called Essembra in the cormanthor forest. We're, well, I think it's best you don't know where we are for now. The Imperials are damn well everywhere. It's turning into a gobble shoot. If we didn't have a powerful local helping us, we've died half-a-dozen times. He's a bigwig mystic.

"Rebel One isn't sure where to go next. There is no way for us to make it Anauroch. The blasted Imperials are everywhere and these Zhents are falling them fanatically. Something about some local god called Cyric."

A voice interrupts Caranarth. "May I speak to her?"

"Sure, but use the code–"

"Your codenames are not required, for now," a male voice says. "I have sealed the signal with magic. We may speak to this Emiko freely."

"Are you sure?"

"I wouldn't have spoke her name if I wasn't sure." For a moment there is silence then the male voice continues. "Hello, Lady Emiko, I am Elminster of," he pauses. "I am Elminster. Tell your companions that we cannot come to your aid at this time. For while the Dalelands have fallen, Cormyr still stands in defiance of the Dragon Empire, as does Aglarond, Impiltur, and Turmish. However, the Imperials have swayed all the city-states of the Moonsea and are working now to buyoff Sembia. I doubt we can count on them."

"Emiko," Caranarth adds. "Your team needs to find Rebel Two, Gaspar. His name is Gaspar. He's undercover and using a different alias. I'll send that to you in an encypted data packet." Emiko hears keys being tapped and then silence. "That should do it."

Emiko opens the data packet. The man's alias is Taggs Robsstan. In the data packet is a personal homing frequency as well.

"I wish I knew more," Caranarth says with a sigh. "I know he's working closely with someone, but I don't think he's recruited them. You need to find him, Emiko. If we don't get those codes, we're screwed."

"We need to save your battery," Elminster insists. "Contact her again later, if possible."

"Take care, Blue Star," Caranarth says. Then the signal cuts out.

Yin Hun comes in over the comms and tells her to meet him and the other in the library.


----------



## KainG (Dec 11, 2018)

Upon joining Yin Hun and Silhouette, Emiko relays to them what she had learned.

"At least there's a bright spot in all that bad news," Yin Hun says. "Good work, Emi. We've got something tangible to go on now. And it's nice to know we still have allies out there."


----------

